# You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When......



## neutralwhite

*.....you've been on this forum really for the last 3 hours refreshing the ' new posts ' page!................:tired:lovecpf*


----------



## enomosiki

You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.


----------



## neutralwhite

true; MY PD32UE is on more than my house lights!.



enomosiki said:


> You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.


----------



## Al_D

EDCing while still in bed tends to excite a few photons around here.


----------



## neutralwhite

I sleep with mine too!. 
weirdo. lool!.



Al_D said:


> EDCing while still in bed tends to excite a few photons around here.


----------



## tobrien

enomosiki said:


> You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.



hahah i like it


----------



## Jash

You know you're a flashaholic when a friend buys a cheap flashlight and you can tell then which LED it uses and whether or not it uses PWM for mode control.


----------



## Jash

When you misplace a flashlight and have a minor panic attack.


----------



## Jash

When your EDC bag contains enough battery power to keep you illuminated for a year and a half using low mode. You know, just in case you get stuck somewhere for a long time... in the dark.


----------



## Jash

When you show off a light to someone and forget to tell them to NOT look at it when they turn it on, because that's something you learned not to do years ago and is no longer something you have to think about.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Jash said:


> When your EDC bag contains enough battery power to keep you illuminated for a year and a half using low mode. You know, just in case you get stuck somewhere for a long time... in the dark.



I went for a 2 hour bushwalk the other night, had ~500 low mode run hours in my pack...


----------



## välineurheilija

When you buy an expensive light and think, well i dont need it and i allready have two of the same light but you buy it anyway because you want to :devil:


----------



## Jash

When you spend half a Sunday a month checking battery charge, O-ring and thread condition, and add lube as appropriate of course, and then check that each mode works... twice.

And of course, you do this with the curtains drawn to stare at the awesomeness of your light's output.


----------



## rednek

When you use your s10 to find your TN31 and then use the TN31 to find the T.V. remote.


----------



## Jash

Your flashlight dies and you weep!


----------



## mcnair55

When you have at least 50 in your collection and go out and buy another and another and another(yawn)I need to break this habit.


----------



## kamote-fries

Al_D said:


> EDCing while still in bed tends to excite a few photons around here.


Same here. I also shower with them sometimes. Gotta keep them clean!


----------



## kamote-fries

Jash said:


> When you show off a light to someone and forget to tell them to NOT look at it when they turn it on, because that's something you learned not to do years ago and is no longer something you have to think about.


This just happened to me last night. I showed off my fenix e15. My friend was drunk and underestimated the size of the light. She held it at mouth level, looked at the light and turned it on.


----------



## neutralwhite

that'll teach her, lol.
lucky it wasn't a TK75 !....damn!. 



kamote-fries said:


> This just happened to me last night. I showed off my fenix e15. My friend was drunk and underestimated the size of the light. She held it at mouth level, looked at the light and turned it on.


----------



## ZRXBILL

You spend more than $25 for a flashlight.....................at one time I thought that was just crazy.:laughing:


----------



## Thunderflash

When you already have a TN30 and you want the newer version


----------



## PANGES

When your girlfriend/spouse/partner blames you for her being tired at work the next morning because you wouldn't stop playing with your flashlights in bed the night before...


----------



## Norm

Past threads:

You might be a flashaholic if...

Light Humour - You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ... 

Norm


----------



## Cataract

...you see someone you see someone whip out a flashlight and you are already thinking about how exactly you will show yours off.
...the lights go out, but you don't even notice because you already have a flashlight in hand.
...you turn all the house lights off from the bedroom to the farthest point in the house and then go to bed with a flashlight.
...you have to spend DAYS evey 6 months to check all your flashlight batteries.
...your colleagues call you Mr. Flashlight.
...the shipper at the office knows it's a flashlight when he sees a package with your name on it.
...people hide their faces in fear when you want to show them your new light.
...you carry so many lights with you on a 4 hour night hike that you don't need to change a single battery, but always have at least 300 lumens on.
...you have carried a backpack full of flashlights.
...you take pictures of flashlights and beam profiles.
...you receive free flashlights for review.


But most importantly:
When you feel naked because you don't have a flashlight on you, but you're only out for a short walk and it's high noon on a sunny day.


----------



## edpmis02

1) When you go out and have lights on key chain, around your neck, and in your pants and jacket pockets.. plus a few in the car.

2) You buy lights just because they are clearance priced or spawn a large thread..


----------



## Jash

You get woken by a bump in the night and realise it was one of your flashlights falling off your bedside table.


----------



## Forward_clicky

Or (for me anyway) you reseach and research. 
Then buy a light for edc.
Receive said torch and decide thats a REALLY nice light.
Then decide its way too nice for edc and you have to buy something else.
Therefore continuously repeating the cycle.
That describes me right about now.


----------



## yoyoman

You're driving home at night and it's foggy. You speed because you want to look at beam profiles in the fog. You almost get into an accident because you're thinking about which 10 lights out of 30 that you want to play with.


----------



## jamesmtl514

yoyoman said:


> You're driving home at night and it's foggy. You speed because you want to look at beam profiles in the fog. You almost get into an accident because you're thinking about which 10 lights out of 30 that you want to play with.


a real flashalolic already has his 10 favorite with him, pulls over to play with them immediately. and then shoots the beam out the sunroof on the rest of the trip home.


----------



## Stilt

You look forward to the short time of daylight during the Winter.


----------



## LGT

Angelina Jolie is using a flashlight, and you're focused on the light.


----------



## k12cop

LGT said:


> Angelina Jolie is using a flashlight, and you're focused on the light.



Winner.


----------



## fishndad

rednek said:


> When you use your s10 to find your TN31 and then use the TN31 to find the T.V. remote.





HAHAHA,YEA I Like That


----------



## drew78

I have my SC52 on me 24/7. Yes, clipped into the pocket of my "jammie" pants whilst I sleep. The 0.06 lumen mode is GREAT for checking on the kids before going to sleep.

I will also shower with mine once in a while as my only source of light. My wife just shakes her head....


----------



## fishndad

Thats kind of nasty LOL. Do you rub lotion on it after the shower too.


----------



## drew78

That made me laugh! Gross sounding though.... And no, no lotion rubbing on it. 

Perhaps I should have been more clear. As a flashlight dork, at times when I take a shower, I will keep the lights off and tail stand my SC52 in the shower as my light source for my shower.

Lets leave any comments about "tail standing" out of the coversation ok?


----------



## BVH

You buy a WWII 60", 12,000 Watt Carbon Arc Flashlight.


----------



## Stilt

BVH said:


> You buy a WWII 60", 12,000 Watt Carbon Arc Flashlight.


Did you have yours up and running? And are you affiliated with the Fort MacArthur Museum?


----------



## BVH

Up & running, yes. Did about 35 "gigs" for hire at various night clubs, car dealerships in L.A./Valley area. Participated at the 2007 and 2008 Fort MacArthur event but was not affiliated with them officially. Just volunteered for free. What a great event! Especially when the P51 Mustang flew over. Bob Meza helped me find the light, introduced me to the MacA. event and taught me all I know.


----------



## Southpaw1925

neutralwhite said:


> true; MY PD32UE is on more than my house lights!.



I thought I was the only one! From using the bathroom, to using the low mode when walking into my kids room lol


----------



## BudK

You have more flashlights than socks .


----------



## jamesmtl514

..you aren't ready to leave the house until you decide which light you want to 'wear'.


----------



## Devildude

When you exceed your budget for the year in the first week with one purchase.


----------



## välineurheilija

jamesmtl514 said:


> ..you aren't ready to leave the house until you decide which light you want to 'wear'.



Dont you mean which lights to wear 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## Cataract

...When your flashlight collection is worth more than your car.... and you keep buying flashlights.




LGT said:


> Angelina Jolie is using a flashlight, and you're focused on the light.



Good one. Happens more often with Milla Jovovich in all honesty. Easier to explain to the girlfriend than explaining why you watch women's beach volleyball, though.


----------



## PANGES

Cataract said:


> Good one. Happens more often with Milla Jovovich in all honesty. Easier to explain to the girlfriend than explaining why you watch women's beach volleyball, though.



Why's that difficult? We watch women's beach volleyball for the love of the sport and thrill of athletic competition... right....? :twothumbs


----------



## välineurheilija

PANGES said:


> Why's that difficult? We watch women's beach volleyball for the love of the sport and thrill of athletic competition... right....? :twothumbs


:naughty: Right


----------



## Cinder

You see those cheap keychain lights for sale at the checkout counter and smile because you know that the advertised "SUPER BRIGHT LONG LIFE LED" isn't even up to par with the lowest setting of your favorite flashlight.


----------



## kestrel140

You leave your house in a hurry with that "I'm forgetting something " feeling, only to realize with shame that you left your edc flashlight on the kitchen/night table.


----------



## n2deep

HAHA yep! I handed my TK75 to my uncle the other night and what did he do....... Looked right into it and held down the button which activated strobe mode..lol


----------



## Cataract

...When you build a halloween flashlight costume for your kid. Can't seem to find the thread anymore, though...




PANGES said:


> Why's that difficult? We watch women's beach volleyball for the love of the sport and thrill of athletic competition... right....? :twothumbs



Right! It just seems that it is very hard for women to believe for some reason and it would be supposed to mean we also like synchronised swimming. I get the same with the rose bowl, but at least that one doesn't mean I should like figure skating. Could someone come up with a women's competition sport that requires a flashlight?


----------



## DAN92

.....When you're in a hurry that the night falls to try your flashlights.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When daydream about what your perfect light would be.
Quad ultra high output Nichia 219
In a Ti knurly host with an infinitely variable output head, clicky tail and 2x 18500. And programmable through the clicky tail.


----------



## Jash

When the left pocket on every pair of pants you own has the same wear mark from having a light clipped in it all day, everyday.


----------



## Norman

Cataract said:


> ...When you build a halloween flashlight costume for your kid. Can't seem to find the thread anymore, though...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345402-A-Five-Foot-Flashlight


----------



## sween1911

jamesmtl514 said:


> ..you aren't ready to leave the house until you decide which light you want to 'wear'.



+ 1,000,000 Ever since I got my Klarus, I can't bring myself to leave my Surefire L1 at home, so that stays in front left pocket and the Klarus has been riding in the left cargo pocket of my pants. I wonder what I'll do when I have to wear jeans, probably just fret and pace and circle both lights at home until work calls and wonders where I am.


----------



## Cataract

Norman said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345402-A-Five-Foot-Flashlight



That's the one, thanks!


----------



## Jash

You know that whenever you're out with friends, and someone says they need some light they all look at you!


----------



## Cataract

Your boss comes to you to help him shop for a flashlight. I'm afraid I might have created a monster as he ordered a V10A + 14500 batteries (protected, of course) and charger.


----------



## samuraishot

When you check the delivery confirmation number online to see where on route your latest flashlight purchase is and see that it's still far far away...but you go down to the mailbox anyway and check if it somehow magically arrived sooner


----------



## välineurheilija

samuraishot said:


> When you check the delivery confirmation number online to see where on route your latest flashlight purchase is and see that it's still far far away...but you go down to the mailbox anyway and check if it somehow magically arrived sooner


LOL


----------



## knegolf

When you automatically gravitate towards the flashlight section in any given store just to make fun of the inferior pieces of outdated technology.


----------



## Jash

Your kids have more flashlights than most anyone you know, and they're brighter too.


----------



## FoxyRick

A concerned neighbour calls round to tell you to be on the lookout for the prowler who's been seen again, nosing around with a flashlight on the fields behind the houses, and to check your doors and windows are locked. A policeman calls later that night to say the same and ask if you've seen anything.

You nod appreciatively and keep you mouth shut, because it was you trying out your latest purchase!

(true story)


----------



## FoxyRick

BudK said:


> You have more flashlights than socks .



You have a flashlight _clipped on_ your sock!


----------



## Tiresius

when your keychain light can light up a whole livingroom that one standard house bulbs cant.


----------



## Burgess

when your Computer Hard Drive has a directory named " Flashlights ".



when you not only have Lots of flashlights,
but you also know HOW LONG a set of batteries will LAST,
on ANY available brightness level.
(whether Ni-MH, Energizer Lithiums, or even lowly Alkalines)


Heck -- you even know if the light will Gradually Dim, or just Go OUT ! ! !


_


----------



## TEEJ

When you get punched by a non-flashaholic for talking about flashlights.

An acquaintance asked if she could borrow a flashlight. I asked her what beam profile she needed. She said "I don't care, just give me a flashlight"

I said, I have different ones, some with wide beams, some with narrow beams, some that are brighter or have better color rendition....

She cut me off, glazed donuts for eyes..."Look, a flashlight...one that goes on and makes light...they're all the same, don't make it complicated"

I said, no, wait, would you go into home depot and just ask for some wood, wouldn't they ask if you wanted a 2x4 or a sheet of plywood, etc?

She said "what are you talking about, if I went into home depot and said I wanted wood, they'd give me some wood"

I said "maybe if you lost some weight"

(That's when she punched me)


----------



## jamesmtl514

Lol, hilarious. Love the end!


----------



## LGT

When you own 50+ lights, and were to grab one out of a bag, you would know what it is without looking at it.


----------



## Jash

LGT said:


> When you own 50+ lights, and were to grab one out of a bag, you would know what it is without looking at it.



This is so true. I find it funny that when I reach into my top drawer I know which light I've touched just by the knurling or the clip.


----------



## garryt

Last night I decided to read my kindle in bed. Rather than turn on the bedside light, I tail stood my Nitecore D11 V2 instead, just so I could use it...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

...You're more worried about the threads on your lights being cleaned and serviced, than your car.
...You have to look for an object twice because you where admiring the beam profile.
...You charge the lume rings on your light before climbing into bed.
...You shield your IPX-8 standardized light from the rain.
...You purchased an air duster can and a LENSPEN.
...You peel the labels off white bezel sized medicine bottles.
...You've fantasized being cast away with an HID SOS beacon light.


----------



## Cataract

knegolf said:


> When you automatically gravitate towards the flashlight section in any given store just to make fun of the inferior pieces of outdated technology.



... and still think about buying one anyways because you don't have one that's rubber coated.






Burgess said:


> when your Computer Hard Drive has a directory named " Flashlights ".
> 
> [...]
> _




LOL! It just feels so natural to have that directory, I never would have thought about that one. Makes me think of:

You maintain an excel sheet of all your lights, runtimes, beam profile, lumens, throw, etc... and even make lists of which lights to bring for specific occasions (camping, caving, hiking, ...)



TEEJ:


----------



## Unicorn

I don't remember his name anymore, but in 2004-2005 we had a member posting from Iraq. He was a civillian contractor at Scania. Commo or computer support I think. He also set up a small radio station for the troops while he was there. He survived a mortar attack and learned why they were told to build a dog leg entrance into their tent with sandbags.

In that same time, I was deployed to Saudi Arabia (supposedly a combat zone they tell me) and spent a lot of time here too.


----------



## Yourfun2

When your last incandescent burns out and you have to give your guests a flashlight. Today I emailed my tax advisor and asked how many flashlight I can write off as a lighting expense.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

...You know what "fivemega" "pila" and "cottonpicker" is.
...Your computer desktop is host to no less than 3 standing lights (on each side).
...You've ceiling bounced the outside entrance to your home.
...You've ceiling bounced the inside of your vehicle.
...You've ceiling bounced the inside of your refrigerator.
...You've turned off the street light at the end of your block.


----------



## kestrel140

I was watching a show on tv and the actor had a flashlight. I was more interested in identifying the make an model of the flashlight then the actual show.I think the flashaholic bug has bit me.


----------



## Cerealand

When you read threads like this to see how many of the posts matches yourself.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When during a power outage your neighbors think you have power.

When you pull out your HID to light up the inside of their house for them, from across the street...

When people cone over, see your lights from afar and think it's a chess set...then suggest you make one


----------



## think2x

When you're down to ONE light bulb in your basement but you still don't see the need to buy replacements because you always have a flashlight on hand to use instead.


----------



## jamesmtl514

And forget where your light switches are. 
When your flashlights are brighter than the lights in your room.


----------



## Rees

When for the last 2 years your goal is to incorporate a flashlight into your childs halloween costume :twothumbs





Year before was scale buzz lightyear wings that had a flashlight on each end with a red and green filters.


----------



## cerbie

That's awesome. I would have loved that kind of costume+prop as a kid.


----------



## Dr.444

LGT said:


> Angelina Jolie is using a flashlight, and you're focused on the light.



wow that's a good one :twothumbs


----------



## xevious

... you sit on CPF WTS:Flashlights, refreshing and refreshing, frequently picking off the choice offerings ahead of everyone else.
_
[not me, but I've seen some people capable of responding in mere minutes, time and time again]_


----------



## himself

...if you've ever forced your friends to hold flashlights out the windows of your ride and then turned off the headlights to prove to them your flashlights actually ARE brighter than your headlights. (on a safe road of course!).

-td


----------



## TEEJ

himself said:


> ...if you've ever forced your friends to hold flashlights out the windows of your ride and then turned off the headlights to prove to them your flashlights actually ARE brighter than your headlights. (on a safe road of course!).
> 
> -td



LOL

If you have to do that to prove it, they were not bright enough, and, you need better lights.

:devil:


----------



## Cataract

When you use your headlights as a comparison point for your flashlight beamshots then go to the store for better headlights, only to find out you already have the brightest that is legal to install.


----------



## mesa232323

When your late to work trying to find your EDC


----------



## Rees

Your wife sees a paypal transaction in the bank statement and asks why you needed another flashlight.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

...You own a Pelican case...
...You have a tripod with a clamp...
...You've sacrificed AA alkalines like feeder fish to your AA light.
...You have greasy circular barrel end stains on the tail ends of your shirt.
...You've attempted solar charging your Enloops with an AA solar charger and HID light.


----------



## think2x

ledmitter_nli said:


> ...You have greasy circular barrel end stains on the tail ends of your shirt.



:twothumbs guilty.


----------



## cerbie

ledmitter_nli said:


> ...You have greasy circular barrel end stains on the tail ends of your shirt.


If they aren't washing out, try using some real soap in your next washer load (great for both real and synthetic grease), or hand-wash the stains with some Dawn, optionally with some soaking. Mine have always washed right out.


----------



## ericjohn

When you are working on a flashlight and shine another flashlight on it to inspect details.


----------



## Cataract

cerbie said:


> If they aren't washing out, try using some real soap in your next washer load (great for both real and synthetic grease), or hand-wash the stains with some Dawn, optionally with some soaking. Mine have always wash right out.



When your washing tips are based on personnal experience with o-ring lubricants ^^^


----------



## think2x

When you can't fall asleep at night because the parts list of your next flashlight mod is running through your head.


----------



## mesa232323

When your neighbors pay no attention to the random beam shots.


----------



## Imon

This has probably been posted before but I'll post it again. 

You know you're a flashaholic when your relatives notice and point out the fact that you travel around your home at night with a flashlight instead of switching on the lights.

Also the title of this thread should say "You Just Know You're..." instead of "You Just Know Your..."
Just saying.


----------



## Illum

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

Walked into the local Home Depot and saw a guy in his work bottoms looking into the business end of every flashlight on the peg boards and using a minimag while doing so. I honestly thought I met another flashaholic, until I noticed he was not looking for a specific emitter, but one that still used an incandescent lamp. I stepped around him and he turned, nodded and resumed looking. As I was browsing through their limited collections, I picked up a 2AA light and looked down the business end. The guy politely commented behind me that "they *fudged* that one with one of 'them LEDs,'" resumed looking, and walked away. 

Honestly, I thought he was a tint snob in training. If someone showed him Neutral white LEDs, maybe he'll be sold.


----------



## ColdZero

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When you buy ` blackout` blinds for all your windows so you can play with your lights at midday ...


----------



## think2x

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*



ColdZero said:


> When you buy ` blackout` blinds for all your windows so you can play with your lights at midday ...



OR.........when you don't NEED blackout blinds to play with your lights midday.


----------



## VictorBMF

When you're out walking at night with friends and you curse the street lighting for denying you the opportunity of showing off your gear.


----------



## blah9

You are disappointed that your new apartment hasn't lost power so far and your old one lost power once every few months or so.


----------



## JCD

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*



Illum said:


> I honestly thought I met another flashaholic, until I noticed he was not looking for a specific emitter, but one that still used an incandescent lamp.



He may have just been at a more advanced stage of flashaholism.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When the UPS guy drives by and waves w/o delivering because he see's my wife's car in the driveway....and knows I'd rather he waited.

And knows that I know what neighbor he will accidentally deliver to instead.


----------



## Gulliverfoyle

Rees said:


> Your wife sees a paypal transaction in the bank statement and asks why you needed another flashlight.



Ouch! That one hit home.
You know you're a flashaholic when you have used a flashlight to find a better flashlight.


----------



## cerbie

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*



Illum said:


> Honestly, I thought he was a tint snob in training. If someone showed him Neutral white LEDs, maybe he'll be sold.


Directing such a person to a good online source of Surefires and CR123s might be best. Even if there are LEDs that might do, it would be hard to go wrong with a G2 or 6P with a plain old P60, if somebody wants to stick to incans, and is used to what they could find at a hardware stores.


----------



## VidPro

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

Enlightened meets Flashaholic
When walking down a path at night, someone yells G** D*** cant see a d** thing , you shining that light in my face (and other mumbling I didnt hear).
And I was trying my best as soon as I saw them, to keep it from hitting them, they were more than 100 feet away, and it was on low . And they were also packing a LED headlight. whaaaaat, geez lighten up, we oughta be comparing notes, not clashing over a short night blindness problem.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

...You install a high-current tailcap FETtie switch.


----------



## wheeler

... When you have already got
10 in your living room, 
10 in your son's bedroom,
10 in your daughter's room,
10 in your garage,
10 in the dining hall,
10 in your study room,
10 in your own room,
10 in your kitchen,
10 in your work office 
and yet you're still visiting those online stores.


----------



## Cataract

wheeler said:


> ... When you have already got
> 10 in your living room,
> 10 in your son's bedroom,
> 10 in your daughter's room,
> 10 in your garage,
> 10 in the dining hall,
> 10 in your study room,
> 10 in your own room,
> 10 in your kitchen,
> 10 in your work office
> and yet you're still visiting those online stores.



Well, yeah, you're missing 10 on your belt, 10 in the bathroom, 10 in your car, 10 on your bicycle, 10 on your work bench and 10 in your toolbox!

You know you're a flashaholic if all this doesn't seem extreme...


----------



## foreman

you have three edc torches.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

wheeler said:


> ... When you have already got
> 10 in your living room,
> 10 in your son's bedroom,
> 10 in your daughter's room,
> 10 in your garage,
> 10 in the dining hall,
> 10 in your study room,
> 10 in your own room,
> 10 in your kitchen,
> 10 in your work office
> and yet you're still visiting those online stores.



That's hoarders level. Maybe nuclear level insanity


----------



## LGT

You're packing for a two week vacation, and it takes longer to decide which lights to bring then it does for everything else you'll need.


----------



## jamesmtl514

you go out with friends, they ask to see the light you have in your pocket. Then they ask for the other one... and then the other one because they know you haven't pulled out your EDC yet.... Happened this evening.

Malkoff MD2 V4 WC, Surefire Proto Ti L4, McGizmo BB 119 Mule.


----------



## edpmis02

When even my six year old said my FourSeven's .2 lumen "moonlight" mode was too bright. 

my last two lights purchased.. L10s included a Nichia 219 and a XPG2 (because I did not have any lights with those emitters) and the 219 has a .09 lumen "firefly" mode.


----------



## Light Thrower

Your flashlight dies but you have one around every corner to cover the one before that one.


----------



## Gene43

When your facination turns into your hobby which turns into how you make a living!


----------



## Jash

Gene43 said:


> When your facination turns into your hobby which turns into how you make a living!



Yeah baby!!!

Hey Gene, what's the odds of an XM-L on copper heat sink (DRIVEN HARD) in a three inch reflector on an MD4 body?


----------



## Rat

When you are in denial  


I am not a Flashaholic no way dream on people you are all sick I can give up anytime :thinking:
___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## jamesmtl514

When you do, my Paypal and i will be waiting! :naughty:


----------



## sbbsga

When all the gifts you buy are flashlights and their ancillaries with additional intention of instilling flashaholism into recipients' minds.

When your computers and phones have learnt and no longer display flashaholic terms as mistakes.


----------



## Gulliverfoyle

LGT said:


> You're packing for a two week vacation, and it takes longer to decide which lights to bring then it does for everything else you'll need.



Happened to me in September when packing to go up to Cape Cod for 10 days. Then spent way to much time enjoying beam shots from a second floor deck in a very dark Wellfleet. Sad.


----------



## Tracker II

When you actually hope to see or hear some juveniles on your property at night so you can light them up.

When you hate the change to Daylight Savings Time because you now have to wait an extra hour to play with your lights outside.


----------



## Illum

Tracker II said:


> When you actually hope to see or hear some juveniles on your property at night so you can light them up.



I do go about lighting up the yard from the garage/patio/front door from time to time, usually before I close shop or garage. It is often in random intervals. It made my neighbors very concerned for my/their safety when they comment seeing a searchlight beam dancing around my trees, sometimes at 3AM. What were they doing at 3AM is beyond me. Anytime I hear a noise, even from the sprinkler, I have a tendency to open a window and shine something out. Good thing about bay windows is the ability to scan the entire front yard.


----------



## mayo

when you hide the purchases from your wife...(ouch)


----------



## Cataract

When you don't know what to give for Christmas anymore because everyone you know already has a flashlight from you.


----------



## Dr.444

when you look at the LED for awhile before using the light ,, turn it on .. be amazed by how strong this tiny thing is


----------



## ohaya

edpmis02 said:


> 1) When you go out and have lights on key chain, around your neck, and in your pants and jacket pockets.. plus a few in the car.
> 
> 2) You buy lights just because they are clearance priced or spawn a large thread..



I just did #2 !!


----------



## ohaya

mayo said:


> when you hide the purchases from your wife...(ouch)




Scary... I just did THAT too !!


----------



## Jash

When you offer older lights that were once hot stuff for next to nothing prices to newbies.


----------



## yoyoman

This is my second post to this thread - a clear sign that I am a flashaholic.

One of my oldest lights is an UK 2 AAA. I really like the side by side set up of the 2 cells. Much better than a long 2 AAA and I'm not surprised that a certain custom light that has a cult following in this forum uses this set up. The light isn't very bright and uses a collimation lens to provide a nice beam. I used to travel a lot for work and always took this light with me because it was perfect when I woke up in the middle of the night, jet lagged and disoriented in a strange, totally dark (black out curtains) hotel room. This light has traveled more than a million miles with me. To at least 4 continents. It is well made and served me well. I replaced this light some years ago (and continuously replaced the replacements since). I came across the light recently, turned it on and cringed. What an ugly blue tint. I've somehow become a tint snob. I know that I am a flashaholic...


----------



## jimmyt1977

When you've just bought your first McGizmo and try convincing yourself it's not such a stretch to a Spy 007


----------



## N_N_R

When you keep reading CPF for months, copying & pasting funny members' posts to your non-flashaholic friend during all that time, knowing she doesn't give a damn about flashlights, annoying her to no end and she keeps calling you a maniac?


----------



## Cataract

Your flashlight battery dies, so you whip out another flashlight. The batteries in this one die too, so you whip out another flashlight. This one keeps rolling around, so you whip out another flashlight and do the job while squinting because you were not planning on using 500 lumens for closeup work. 


Someone says "we need a flashlight." Everyone looks at you. Some of these people you have never met before, but they look at you nonetheless.


----------



## TEEJ

Cataract said:


> Your flashlight battery dies, so you whip out another flashlight. The batteries in this one die too, so you whip out another flashlight. This one keeps rolling around, so you whip out another flashlight and do the job while squinting because you were not planning on using 500 lumens for closeup work.
> 
> 
> Someone says "we need a flashlight." Everyone looks at you. Some of these people you have never met before, but they look at you nonetheless.



Obviously, if forced to use an inappropriate output for close-up work, you did not have enough back-up flashlights in the lower output niche.

You also seem to have a cell maintenance deficiency, as your cells kept dying before you finished your task.


The cure for all of this is to get more flashlights as back-ups for the ones you are short on, and/or to increase your inventory of carried cells in lieu of your carried inventory of more lights, etc.

:devil:


----------



## trailblazer295

...you looked for a new quality light at 3x the cost to use for work after inferior one you thought cost a lot for a flashlight wasn't reliable

...you spend hours before and after work on CPF trying to decide on a keychain and EDC light

...you're deciding if you should get a different keychain light for each set of keys you carry at the same time in case you leave your car keys at home for a night out

...you have a dream about the lights you were researching before you went to sleep

...you are reading the above thinking 'I was once there, then it got worse'


----------



## Nickp

You buy a dog just so you can take your flashlight for a walk!!!


----------



## Cataract

TEEJ said:


> Obviously, if forced to use an inappropriate output for close-up work, you did not have enough back-up flashlights in the lower output niche.
> 
> You also seem to have a cell maintenance deficiency, as your cells kept dying before you finished your task.
> 
> 
> The cure for all of this is to get more flashlights as back-ups for the ones you are short on, and/or to increase your inventory of carried cells in lieu of your carried inventory of more lights, etc.
> 
> :devil:



Actually I had been using my flashlights almost continuously for hours, so I had just the right number of backups for that job as I prefer to not play around with batteries in a shop full of metal shavings and metallic dust. The 500 lumens part did not happen as it would have been the first flashlight I would have used at that time. The third light I used that one time was actually even better than my regular EDCs for what I was doing. Now that I have an HF, it just might happen, though and I bet it has already happened to a few of us (like that guy reading in bed with his sunglasses).


----------



## xevious

... when you buy a watch with LED illumination [G-Shock GD-350], and become preoccupied with the light output rather than the functions of the watch (it's actually quite bright!).


----------



## climberkid

Cataract said:


> Actually I had been using my flashlights almost continuously for hours, so I had just the right number of backups for that job as I prefer to not play around with batteries in a shop full of metal shavings and metallic dust. The 500 lumens part did not happen as it would have been the first flashlight I would have used at that time. The third light I used that one time was actually even better than my regular EDCs for what I was doing. Now that I have an HF, it just might happen, though and I bet it has already happened to a few of us (like that guy reading in bed with his sunglasses).



I'm guilty of that one Cataract.....
But I do carry one back up cell of each light I have on me. So that's three 10250s, one 10440, one 18650, one Eneloop AA, one 17670, and one 16340. (And those are the SPARE batteries)


----------



## N_N_R

When you buy a Braun epilator with an LED at the head to light up the hairs better......... and wonder if to consider the epilator part of your flashlight collection or not..................................................................................


----------



## LGT

Going trough the ordering process, you tell yourself over and over again that you just don't need this light, and you really don't. You click on "confirm order" anyways.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I think delving into customs is a defining moment. You understand enough of the flashlight universe to line up components suitable to your needs.

If I see Joe Schmoe somewhere with an M61, there's a 99% chance they're reading CPF


----------



## StorminMatt

mayo said:


> when you hide the purchases from your wife...(ouch)



This is hardly unique to flashoholism. LOTS of hobbies fall under this category!


----------



## oceansdeep

You're selling your house to buy a Spectrolab SX-16 Nightsun.


----------



## jaycyu

oceansdeep said:


> You're selling your house to buy a Spectrolab SX-16 Nightsun.



Pffft, who needs a house when you have a chopper as a trailer. You can track down UPS trucks with your Nightsun and fast-rope down.


----------



## Jash

You get out all your flashlights, lay them out on the bed and just admire them. You pick one up and shine it on the ceiling. Then another, and another, and another. Then, when it actually gets dark you fill your pockets with lights and go outside to shine them across the road into the park just because you can, and nobody can stop you.

Your wife mutters something through the window and you answer,"It's ok honey. There's nothing out there to worry about tonight." And you feel justified by your obsession to shine things into the darkness.


----------



## Cataract

climberkid said:


> I'm guilty of that one Cataract.....
> But I do carry one back up cell of each light I have on me. So that's three 10250s, one 10440, one 18650, one Eneloop AA, one 17670, and one 16340. (And those are the SPARE batteries)



I knew it had to be someone form the HF family! And to say that I sometimes feel like my pants are being pulled to the ground...

You know you're a flashaholic when you need suspenders to compensate for the weight of all those lights and batteries in your pants... and think about all the extra space the suspenders offer for carrying more holstered lights.


----------



## think2x

Nickp said:


> You buy a dog just so you can take your flashlight for a walk!!!



NICE ONE! I sort of did this......but it was a rescue instead of a purchase.


----------



## TEEJ

think2x said:


> NICE ONE! I sort of did this......but it was a rescue instead of a purchase.



It is a fine and noble gesture to do a rescue.

There are many fine lights that just need a good home.


----------



## chadvone

When you miss work because you have a light arriving. 

When your midnight trip to the toilet involves checking the voltage on you battery.

When you buy a flashlight you forgot you already own.


----------



## Arm and Leg

When you ignore threads like these because you already know, based on your collection of 100's of lights...


----------



## Rees

chadvone said:


> When you miss work because you have a light arriving.



Guilty  had to see FM Cu 6p as soon as I got it.


----------



## socom1970

When you can easily create new lego lights from all the parts/ lights you already have, sometimes even frankenstein-ing a new lego/EDC that no one, including you, has done yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

+1! 

I agree on the Lego! 

When you wonder how much signing into the MP is going to cost you.

When you see thread titles and post I'll take it before reading the thread and knowing exactly what you just committed to buying, because every second counts.


----------



## N_N_R

I've analyzed my .... behaviour for the past month and I've indeed found some specific, newly developed, flashaholism signs............... 

I:

- sold all cheaper lights/multioolss I had to earn money for a bigger light
- bought the bigger light from a local site (more expensive than ordering from abroad) because I wouldn't have been able to wait for weeks for it to arrive from abroad
- spent almost 1/3rd of my monthly income on flashlights & batteries in half a month
- say "Thak God" for not having money in my account because I'd have spend more...
- REGISTERED (I hate registrations of all kind)
- moreover I registered on a flashlight forum e.g. here..


It's already hopeless, I must seek help.


----------



## TEEJ

I see a pattern of spending more than you can afford.

A destructive response is to spend less or go into debt, etc. The correct solution is to make more money, thus solving the problem until you simply then spend more. Of course, simply making even more solves this, and so forth.

If you "Flashaholic Correctly" you will end up having all the lights you want, and, being independently wealthy.


It can take some time of course to do that, but, the earlier you start, the easier it is.


Now please excuse me, I just left some new acquaintances in bathtubs full of ice in their hotel rooms, and I have some fresh kidneys to deliver.....


----------



## N_N_R




----------



## xevious

You've purchased a McGizmo Haiku, far outside the price you'd ever expected you'd spend on a flashlight. It is more than your used but high quality stereo amplifier. It is 25% of your monthly rent. But you had to have it.

Then, when you're out on the town at dinner with a girlfriend, you slide out your Haiku to read your menu because of the rather dimly lit environment. A well dressed suited gentleman at the table next to yours can't help but notice your light. You catch glimpses of him looking your way from the corner of your eye. And then he gets up and approaches you. 

"Pardon me, but I couldn't help but notice your LED flashlight. Is that a McGizmo?" "No problem. Yes, it is. The Haiku model." "May I see it?" "Ummm... sure," you say with a hint of reservation. The gentleman examines it like a surgeon would inspect a scalpel. He tests the functionality in a cupped hand, then hands it back to you (switched off). "I'd heard about this model, but wanted to see one first hand before buying it. You have a fine taste in lights." "I know what you mean. I'd read a lot about them on-line and even corresponded with the maker, Don, before I bought it. It was very expensive, but worth every penny."

A few semi-uneasy moments pass as he just stands there looking at your light. Finally, he says "I'll buy it from you, for what you paid plus $200". What? "Uh, that's a generous offer, but really... you can order one yourself. The wait was a little hard to endure, but you'll appreciate it in the end." "I'll throw another $200 on top of that. I'm friends with Sen. Chuck Schumer and I'm seeing him tomorrow evening for dinner. He'd be blown away by this and I've just got to show it to him."

The gentleman gives you an eager look, expecting that his generous offer of nearly double the cost of the light would be enough, but... "I had this light specially customized for me and it would be rather troublesome to go through it again. But I tell you what. I'll let you borrow it. Just give me your business card with your personal cell number, and you can have it for a few nights." The guy nods his head with a grin. "That's really terrific of you. You have my word I'll take first rate care of it, it won't even get a scratch." You exchange names and numbers and he hands you his card. Then you hand him your Haiku... and then wonder if you've done a stupid thing.

Two nights pass and you get a call. It's the gentleman who borrowed your Haiku. "I'm on the road and will be in your neighborhood within 30 minutes. Is it OK if I come by to drop off your Haiku?" "Sure, that'll be great. See you in a few. Bye."

When he finally comes by, about 40 minutes later, he tells you about how Chuck Schumer is a budding flashaholic and was totally blown away by the Haiku. He even offered the guy $1k for it. As he hands over the light, he says "Anyway, it was a hit and I really appreciate your being so trusting. Just out of curiosity, what kind of work do you do?" You tell him about your profession and that at the moment you've been looking for a new job, being out of work for a while. And then... of all things... he offers you a job.

A few years later, and you're actually working for the Mayor of New York City, pulling in a near $200k income and life is looking good. All because you took the plunge and splurged on a McGizmo Haiku.

- - - - - - 

You know you're a flashaholic when you bother to spend 30 minutes writing a crazy short story about flashaholics.


----------



## climberkid

disregard, I've been swindled.

Oh well!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

"crazy short story" ... so it was fiction?


----------



## xevious

^ Oh yeah, definitely fiction. I'm still unemployed... :shrug: 
Maybe I should look into freelance writing? :duck:


----------



## Rees

When you find out that some new flashlight parts are going to be released while your on vacation, and you know you will glued to your phone to watch for the sale thread while at disneyland with your family.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

...You decide to settle down and marry just one flashlight.
...You give your flashlight morning pep talks and tell it little jokes.
...You buy your flashlight a Valentines Day card.
...You feverishly shake your Magna flashlight up and down in anticipation before pressing the button.


----------



## Dr.444

ledmitter_nli said:


> ...You decide to settle down and marry just one flashlight.
> ...You give your flashlight morning pep talks and tell it little jokes.
> ...You buy your flashlight a Valentines Day card.
> ...You feverishly shake your Magna flashlight up and down in anticipation before pressing the button.



lol this is madness :huh:


----------



## Cataract

You know you're a flashaholic when you take hours, days, even weeks researching the perfect tritium bead to make a lanyard for your precious and have to order paracord, beads and clips from different sites to make that perfect lanyard.





ledmitter_nli said:


> ...You decide to settle down and marry just one flashlight.
> ...You give your flashlight morning pep talks and tell it little jokes.
> ...You buy your flashlight a Valentines Day card.
> ...You feverishly shake your Magna flashlight up and down in anticipation before pressing the button.



Mary just one flashlight? Forget it, I'm a flashlight whore!


----------



## climberkid

Cataract said:


> You know you're a flashaholic when you take hours, days, even weeks researching the perfect tritium bead to make a lanyard for your precious and have to order paracord, beads and clips from different sites to make that perfect lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary just one flashlight? Forget it, I'm a flashlight whore!



No shame in that, Cataract!


----------



## jaycyu

...when you spend over a hundred dollars on glow-in-the-dark paint and powder even though a few mL are all that's needed for a 6P bezel mod.


----------



## Cataract

climberkid said:


> No shame in that, Cataract!



No shame, only pride 


You know you're a flashaholic when you are in a hurry to get to work so you can log onto CPF because the internet is down at home.


----------



## Tana

Did anyone mention catching every single moment to hit "refresh" in CPFMP or "New Posts" on CPF... don't know if that counts...

I'm not even going into wife's complains, that's tabu...

EDIT: Nevermind... that's the very first post...  Oh, well... then onto wife's complains about lack of...


----------



## xevious

... You're at a party and you overhear a conversation nearby. Someone says "Malkovich", talking about the actor, but the first thing that comes to your mind is Malkoff.


----------



## dragonhaertt

jaycyu said:


> Pffft, who needs a house when you have a chopper as a trailer. You can track down UPS trucks with your Nightsun and fast-rope down.





Ugh, sleeping in a chopper would be horrible, especially the small ones, they arent even fully weathersealed.


When you're buying a new EDC even though you know you won't be able to buy meat for the rest of the month.


----------



## think2x

ledmitter_nli said:


> ...You buy your flashlight a Valentines Day card.



Dear Klarus,

You are the light of my life. When you are around you make my day brighter.


----------



## Brigadier

When you have 'blackout nights' at home just so all your lights can come out and play.


----------



## think2x

When you have a light that is solely dedicated to suck the remaining life out of the deadest of your dead cells.

L1-RD head/VB1 body.


----------



## Patlight

You just know your a Flashaholic when : you light up and electrician working in a pannel and make it step tinking an arc-flash is happening(personal experience).


----------



## think2x

Patlight said:


> You just know your a Flashaholic when : you light up and electrician working in a pannel and make it step tinking an arc-flash is happening(personal experience).



That's not as funny when you are the one in the panel. Electrician here.:wave:

EDIT: And it's even less funny when you also smack the side of the panel with your screwdriver at the same time.


----------



## buds224

When your camera gets kicked out of the camera bag and the dividers are re-arranged to accomodate your light collection.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

When your keychain light is brighter than most people's best flashlight (Trustfire Mini-01 XM-L on AW IMR 16340 for me)


----------



## buds224

When you're at a friends house, and their kids are asking you about stuff hanging out of your pockets and hanging from your belt and your answer is always, "A flashlight".


----------



## Jash

When you reach into your top drawer for something other than a flashlight and can't find it, because of all the flashlights.


----------



## Cataract

When your flashlight hobby expands into other hobbies (machining, knotting, sewing) and other collections (batteries, chargers, plano boxes)

When you have a box dedicated to flashlight maintenance and call it a first-aid box

When you take a whole day twice a year to do flashlight maintenance 

When you are used to being asked "so... what do you do with all these flashlights?" 

When the lights go out and no one panics because they already knows you'll be lighting the way within seconds

When you consider flashlights, flashlight displays, flashlight boxes and posters decorative items

When you actually OWN a flashlight display - or have considered getting or making one





Patlight said:


> You just know your a Flashaholic when : you light up and electrician working in a pannel and make it step tinking an arc-flash is happening(personal experience).





think2x said:


> That's not as funny when you are the one in the panel. Electrician here.:wave:
> 
> EDIT: And it's even less funny when you also smack the side of the panel with your screwdriver at the same time.



 

I know it's not funny when it happens to you (I work on machines that can deliver thousands of amps) but you just had to paint the picture!


----------



## climberkid

When your wife wins a squandered money argument by comparing the monetary value of her Starbucks addiction to your flashlight obsession.

...Looful wins again!


----------



## N_N_R

When every single morning for a year and a half you search YouTube while having your morning coffee with key words: flashlight/ filter- today.


----------



## Raiden

When you just had to drown out your co-worker's streamlight stinger with your nitecore P25.


----------



## Cataract

When you start talking about flashlights to your doctor - and all he did is check your back and blood pressure.


----------



## Imon

Cataract said:


> When you start talking about flashlights to your doctor - and all he did is check your back and blood pressure.



Did the doctor mention an increase in blood pressure when you started to talk about flashlights?


----------



## Cataract

Imon said:


> Did the doctor mention an increase in blood pressure when you started to talk about flashlights?



No, he was staring at his prescription pad.


----------



## jaycyu

when you turned around and almost corrected the guy who said CPR


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... You've warmed up an Oreo cookie...
... You've warmed up a mug of coffee...
... You've read the mail without opening envelopes...
... House plants and foliage seem to mysteriously lean in towards you...


----------



## N_N_R

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... You've warmed up an Oreo cookie...
> ... You've warmed up a mug of coffee...
> ... You've read the mail without opening envelopes...
> ... House plants and foliage seem to mysteriously lean in towards you...








- When you constantly think about which flashlight to sacrifice and sell so that you can buy another one; When there's nothing left to sell in the house


----------



## jamesmtl514

....when you take your girlfriend to NYC for the weekend and meet up with 'your flashlight buddies' and talk about lights for an hour instead of taking her out to dinner.


----------



## DellSuperman

When my dad has a flashlight 
My wife has a flashlight 
My brother has a flashlight 
Most of my extended family has a flashlight 
Heck, even my cat has a flashlight ard her neck. 

And they all come from me. 

- JonK


----------



## Cataract

When you take out 2 flashlights and a headlamp, compare color rendition between flashlights, spend half the evening picking out which Lee's filter gives you the best color rendition with least loss of output for your taste, and then proceed cutting out the filter using a headlamp rather than getting up to turn the lights back on. Then spend another evening a few days later doing the same for another light.


----------



## Waymed

When you leave the house, start driving, realize that you don't have your flashlight with you.......then you feel naked!

When your wife asks you to borrow a flashlight (as she knows you always have one on your belt or pocket)


----------



## Rees

Waymed said:


> When you leave the house, start driving, realize that you don't have your flashlight with you.......then you feel naked!


Happened just today lol. Made it half way to work and HAD to turn around to go find it. Got lost in my recliner. I would rather be late to work then not have my light!


----------



## Ishango

Rees said:


> Happened just today lol. Made it half way to work and HAD to turn around to go find it. Got lost in my recliner. I would rather be late to work then not have my light!



Seems like you need another light to store in your car in case you forget your EDC  I always have a light in the car for this reason (and safety reasons), so I never get caught in the dark without a light nearby.


----------



## LGT

Ishango said:


> Seems like you need another light to store in your car in case you forget your EDC  I always have a light in the car for this reason (and safety reasons), so I never get caught in the dark without a light nearby.


Agreed. You could also leave a light at your workplace, along with having one in your car.


----------



## fredted40x

Wake up and the first thing you do is put some freshly charged batteries in your new light and have a play with the modes. Not even out of bed yet.


----------



## Jolin Wang

love flashlights any time, I will be flashaholic.


----------



## Cataract

When you instinctly whip out a flashlight just to see under the car trunk



Rees said:


> Happened just today lol. Made it half way to work and HAD to turn around to go find it. Got lost in my recliner. I would rather be late to work then not have my light!



Dude, a real flashaholic put at least one light on his keychain on top of EDCing someting in his pocket or belt... shame on you! 



Ishango said:


> Seems like you need another light to store in your car in case you forget your EDC  I always have a light in the car for this reason (and safety reasons), so I never get caught in the dark without a light nearby.



5 lights in the car is bare minimum and they're not in case I forget my EDC... they're just backups that won't fit in my pockets. :devil:


----------



## Rees

Oh I have a light on my keychain. Its just not always bright enough for work. And I use my phone for a flashlight sometimes too. I have plants of lights I can use for backup, just don't want to have to try to keep up with a lot of batteries.


----------



## Cataract

Rees said:


> Oh I have a light on my keychain. Its just not always bright enough for work. And I use my phone for a flashlight sometimes too. I have plants of lights I can use for backup, just don't want to have to try to keep up with a lot of batteries.



*PLANTS of lights*? Sure sounds flashaholic enough to me!


----------



## Rees

LOL stupid auto correct. I have a box full of lights. A lot I got from work and repaired.


----------



## Cataract

It was an interesting comment, though.

Back on topic: 

You know you're a flashaholic when you drop a flashlight on the floor, leave it there and grab a second one from your belt. Then leave both lights on the spot, go around the wall and realize you forgot to grab one of your work lights and just reach for your keychain light and still haven't used all you're carrying (true story)


----------



## joelbnyc

you're actually kind of happy you lost your 600 lumen flashlight, bec its a perfect excuse to buy an 1180 lumen flashlight...


----------



## Cataract

You answer the front door at 9 p.m. with your headlamp on and all other lights in the house are off and casually answer "no" with no other after thought when asked if your power went out. After closing the door, you then wonder why that guy was looking at you so strangely and think he was weird for asking about the power.


----------



## pilotdog68

when you're falling asleep at your desk because last night all you could do was stare at the wall looking for beam imperfections


----------



## Cataract

When you try to get your boss to sell flashlights and become a distributor. Then push again after you realise all the money you could save.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... when lumens / tint / beam shape monopolizes your thoughts.
... you've sent your resume with an attached clipped Preon to CREE headquarters.
... the BlendTec Blender demonstration booth is the brightest demonstration booth at Costco.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When the thought for a really cool Lego light pops into your mind and you have to run through the house and scavenge through a parts bin to make it happen.

When you receive your Xth E1 light and still can't bring yourself to use it because it's different from the others you currently have.

When you attend get togethers, and have to choose what lights to bring because logistically you can't possibly bring them all.


----------



## Cataract

jamesmtl514 said:


> When the thought for a really cool Lego light pops into your mind and you have to run through the house and scavenge through a parts bin to make it happen.
> 
> When you receive your Xth E1 light and still can't bring yourself to use it because it's different from the others you currently have.
> 
> When you attend get togethers, and have to choose what lights to bring because logistically you can't possibly bring them all.



If it cant help with the logistics, you probably should bring that lego.


----------



## Jash

When you gift a light that cost you $150 and don't think twice about doing it.


----------



## lightcycle1

When you intentionally turn off lights and keep the house dark so you can use your lights.

When you check your battery chargers for progress in the morning befor you even make coffee.

When your fretting over wich light to take on a night walk, cant settle on one, so you take 3 of them plus fresh spare cells for each.

When a new better light arrives, you give your Fenix LD22 to your girlfriend.

Before you sit down to breakfast, you strap your headlamp on your head.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cataract

...When you have to close your eyes before turning your flashlight on because you don't know which mode it was on last time. 




lightcycle1 said:


> [...]
> Before you sit down to breakfast, you strap your headlamp on your head.



Now that's pretty bad! 

...It should have been on there before getting out of bed... :shakehead


----------



## Skitzo

PANGES said:


> When your girlfriend/spouse/partner blames you for her being tired at work the next morning because you wouldn't stop playing with your flashlights in bed the night before...




hahha i can relate to this on multiple occasions


----------



## Burtronium

When you take a backpack everywhere that contains a 18650 gavina, a p7 ledlenser, a streamlight microstream, a k1l ledlenser, a streamlight nano and a Quantum D2. And spare batteries for each one


----------



## buds224

When the default webpage is this forum when you open your web-browser.


----------



## Jash

You're driving home and your kid asks you to wind down the window so they can shine their lights onto the trees as you drive along in the dark.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hahaha, i do that out my sunroof! 
You're never too old...


----------



## Unicorn

From a while ago when this started. Sometime in 2004...

When you're reading and posting nearly everyday from a place called Eskan Village (neutralwhite might have an idea of where that is).
Or when you're a civillian contractor in Scania (outpost in Iraq) and posting nearly daily... I can not for the life of me remember who that was though.

Then there was the time that I was glad to finally have to cover a night shift so I could "test" some lights out along the river behind the building I was working at.
And now being a bit dissapointed that it's not dark until 9 or later because we just got in a new light at work and I want to see how it looks when it's darker.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

When you give them names, Fun-Tac faces, and make up stories about them. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rney-of-Shorty-and-Longman-by-HOGOKANSATSUKAN


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... when it's evening at the NJ Woodbury Outlets and a crowd forms around you because your using your 1,700+ lumen SureFire C2 to light up the folding paper store location map. "What?! ...... I couldn't see!"


----------



## Cataract

When you receive free flashlights and rebates for making reviews, sending ideas and supporting your vendor/manufacturer in different ways.


----------



## Cybernetic

when i smell it with happiness


----------



## david57strat

TEEJ said:


> When you get punched by a non-flashaholic for talking about flashlights.
> 
> An acquaintance asked if she could borrow a flashlight. I asked her what beam profile she needed. She said "I don't care, just give me a flashlight"
> 
> I said, I have different ones, some with wide beams, some with narrow beams, some that are brighter or have better color rendition....
> 
> She cut me off, glazed donuts for eyes..."Look, a flashlight...one that goes on and makes light...they're all the same, don't make it complicated"
> 
> I said, no, wait, would you go into home depot and just ask for some wood, wouldn't they ask if you wanted a 2x4 or a sheet of plywood, etc?
> 
> She said "what are you talking about, if I went into home depot and said I wanted wood, they'd give me some wood"
> 
> I said "maybe if you lost some weight"
> 
> (That's when she punched me)



I busted up, laughing, when I read this post. Point well-made, though. If you walk into an auto dealership, you don't just say, "Hey - I want a car". You have to be more specific. Do you need comfort, safety, speed, sexy lines, an optional towing package, heated seats? Whatever it is, you need to tell them, so they can help you find what will suit your needs - if they have it lol.

A flashlight is no longer "just a flashlight", as it may have been thirty years ago. It's evolved into something amazing. 

Of course, ninety-nine per cent of the population (all the non-flashaholics) don't know this :-(

I am a proud flashaholic.


----------



## cland72

Can someone edit the thread title from "your" to "you're"? My OCD/grammar nazi tendencies are killing me


----------



## dna89

When you have your wife put on something 'more comfortable' to take pictures of her holding your flashlights. LOL, Yes, I have issues...


----------



## Cataract

dna89 said:


> When you have your wife put on something 'more comfortable' to take pictures of her holding your flashlights. LOL, Yes, I have issues...



You're an even bigger flashaholic if you found a wife that will actually comply to that!

Does she have any sister?


----------



## markr6

...you keep shining your Nichia 219 light around, telling your wife to "LOOK AT THAT TINT!"


----------



## dna89

Cataract said:


> You're an even bigger flashaholic if you found a wife that will actually comply to that!
> 
> Does she have any sister?



+1 She's a keeper!!! Sorry, only child.... 

Alas, can't post any pics. I suspect they would cause me to be banned & bruised... LOL


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When you go to your PC in the morning and the first sites you go to are MP and CPF B/S/T (and stay up til all hours reading threads like this )


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When you're driving from Chattanooga to Orlando and you convince your wife to take a short detour to Going Gear.
And then you find out she wants to go too, because she's heard "Hi, this is Marshal from Going Gear" so many times on YouTube she's got to check it out herself...



cland72 said:


> Can someone edit the thread title from "your" to "you're"? My OCD/grammar nazi tendencies are killing me



BTW cland72, note the correct use of you're and your in my post...


----------



## Cataract

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

You know you're a flashaholic when you follow a car and read the licence plate as "CPF XXX" instead of "CFP XXX"




dna89 said:


> +1 She's a keeper!!! Sorry, only child....
> 
> Alas, can't post any pics. *I suspect they would cause me to be banned *& bruised... LOL



Oh, that kind of sexy! definitely a keeper! You do need a little help, though LOL 




Dr. Strangelove said:


> When you're driving from Chattanooga to Orlando and you convince your wife to take a short detour to Going Gear.
> And then you find out she wants to go too, because she's heard "Hi, this is Marshal from Going Gear" so many times on YouTube she's got to check it out herself...



WHERE DO YOU GUYS MEET THESE WOMEN????????? :hairpull:


----------



## blah9

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

You know you're a flashaholic when your in-laws all have flashlights you purchased for them and even refer to them as your lights rather than their own. And most times when you go visit they tell you about all the recent situations where they used "your" lights. It warms my heart!


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When you check the Incandescent Forum a couple of times a day hoping that there will be more than one new entry where there used to be such activity there!.:sigh:


----------



## cland72

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*



Timothybil said:


> When you check the Incandescent Forum a couple of times a day hoping that there will be more than one new entry where there used to be such activity there!.:sigh:



You'd think that by now someone would've come out with an awesome regulated incandescent. I know there is the Surefire A2, and most recently the PHD-M6 rechargeable pack by Will, but I'm really surprised someone hasn't put more effort into regulating incandescents.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*



cland72 said:


> You'd think that by now someone would've come out with an awesome regulated incandescent. I know there is the Surefire A2, and most recently the PHD-M6 rechargeable pack by Will, but I'm really surprised someone hasn't put more effort into regulating incandescents.



...and give more battery options for one incandescent light at the same time, like Li-Ions AND primaries.

You know you're a flashaholic when you go grab a second light to retrieve the one that rolled under the dryer... and is already giving more than enough light to see it.


----------



## SUREFIRED

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

...when you go to the beach at night and you notice most of the non-flashaholics actually have decently bright LED lights... and when they shine them at you, you return fire from a 1000L+ Oveready XML2 DD M2 head on a bored C2!


(You know you're a flashaholic when you have the brightest flashlight on the beach at night!)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

... Your Nichia 219 is your go to dermatology vanity light (acne issue).
... Your 18650's are in constant rotation through the charger during the daytime.
... You've repurposed an empty popcorn bag as a 1,700 lumen SF C2 lantern when exiting the movies closing credits.


----------



## dna89

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When you & the wife are laying in bed. Ceiling bouncing the lights that arrived earlier in the mail.


----------



## Vish

When you buy the exact same flashlight model in multiple quantities coz you like it and you are afraid that they will not be always available.


----------



## Vish

When even silly deals sound great.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... You look at your post count.
... You ask your girlfriend to get a SureFire tattoo across her lower back.
... You look at the SureFire logo on the tailcap and experience another genius tattoo idea.
... Anonymous online flashaholics are probably your best friends.


----------



## TEEJ

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... You look at your post count.
> ... You ask your girlfriend to get a SureFire tattoo across her lower back.
> ... You look at the SureFire logo on the tailcap and experience another genius tattoo idea.
> ... Anonymous online flashaholics are probably your best friends.



You need to call them up and go out and play sometimes.

That's one of the reasons I go to Photon Fests and so forth.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

But Norm is on the bottom side of teh Earth


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Vish said:


> When you buy the exact same flashlight model in multiple quantities coz you like it and you are afraid that they will not be always available.



Well, it's good to know that I'm not the only one who does that...


----------



## Ishango

When you read a new product announcement on Facebook from a certain manufacturer and instantly check here on CPF how the heck you could have missed it (and find a topic you have not seen yet).


----------



## OsheasTorch

When all the ladies at work tell you they've seen your flashlight a thousand times... No pun intended.


----------



## markr6

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well, it's good to know that I'm not the only one who does that...



Yup! PD32UE...tempted to get a third! I was afraid they would (and did) screw up trying to update it.


----------



## Cataract

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... ... Anonymous online flashaholics are probably your best friends.





TEEJ said:


> You need to call them up and go out and play sometimes.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I go to Photon Fests and so forth.



I organize GT's myself. I even PM members from more distant areas and find out a lot of them have family in the area and try to match GT dates with their trips whenever possible. 




ledmitter_nli said:


> But Norm is on the bottom side of teh Earth



You need to find a reason for a trip to Australia


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... muscle memory has you deftly changing batteries out in total darkness.
... you've snubbed your nose up at the Grabber Hand Warmers on sale in the dusty bargain bin this year.
... you've aimed 4200 lumens worth of lights at your mouth to see if the dental bleaching gel works any faster (FAIL).
... you wish the front facing screen mode of your flashlight app had a color picker for tints.


----------



## wjv

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

When watching cop show (CSI, NCIS, Bones, Warehouse 13) you analyze the brightness, beam tint and profiles of the flashlights they are using on the show.

True Story: Was watching an episode of Warehouse 13 and the two cops were using their flashlights. I noticed that his beam was very purplish while her's was cool white. Five minutes later, in another scene, they pulled out their flashlights again and this time her's was purplish, and his was cool white. Prop guy just handed them each a flashlight before shooting each scene and never tracked whos was whos.


----------



## buds224

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

...when you won x2 lights during the Crelant giveaway and doubled, or even, tripled your post count trying to win them all hours of the day and night.


----------



## wjv

neutralwhite said:


> *.....you've been on this forum really for the last 3 hours refreshing the ' new posts ' page!................:tired:lovecpf*



Are you implying that doing so, is some sort of abnormal behavior?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you wonder why none of your coworkers carries a flashlight with them @ work.Seems like a simple idea...(I mean,even a Mini-Mag 2 AA LED would be more than enough around a university if the power went out..


On that note...why doesn't the power go out more often in Portland?


(Looking for an excuse to use my lights at work around PSU's campus.)

(that's Portland,OR,FYI).


----------



## wjv

I'm just 20 miles north of you (N of Vancouver) and we almost never have any power failures either. . .


----------



## Timothybil

wjv said:


> Are you implying that doing so, is some sort of abnormal behavior?


Only when you do it at work!


----------



## harryk387

...you find any excuse to use your light.
...stay up all night researching and watching youtube videos on potential new lights to add to your collection
...tell your non-flashaholic friends about your latest and greatest addition to your collection and they dont seem to grasp your excitement


----------



## blah9

... you go on a cavern tour and your belt-holstered EDC light is about 700 lumens brighter than the tour guide's light so he tells you to keep using yours to show the group rock formations. That was a fun day today!


----------



## Monocrom

Vish said:


> When you buy the exact same flashlight model in multiple quantities coz you like it and you are afraid that they will not be always available.



That's the smart thing to do!

Get multiplies before the company discontinues the model or "improves" it into something not nearly as good as it used to be.


----------



## davyro

when someone at work pulls out his cheap light & you know everything about his cheap light & you show him & the small audience assembled what a really good light's beam profile build quality & modes are like on the proper light you have in your pocket.
This is exactly what happened to me today we all ended up talking about all the lights they & i had bought over the years for about 45 minutes.Tomorrow they're going to see some of my more expensive lights that i wouldn't normally take on a building site.


----------



## fl0t

Vish said:


> When you buy the exact same flashlight model in multiple quantities coz you like it and you are afraid that they will not be always available.



... and then you realize you are thinking on buying multiples of almost every light you own.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you've ascended to level 5, nuclear level tint snobbery and now coordinating tints for Summer, Autumn, Winter, Spring.
... you've made a makeshift snow mound using white shirts and towels to test winter setting beam profiles.
... you've wondered if a wank light can "cross over" (and if it's better to be safe than sorry).


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you are formally dressed with an EagleTac TX25C2 hidden underneath your pant legging clipped onto a tube sock.
... the idea of sock suspenders doesn't seem so laughably absurd afterall.
... 1 = 0. 2 = 1. Tain Piccolo.


----------



## lightcycle1

When your Saturday morning coffee session looks like this:







Those little standing things in he back?






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien

^^ haha I like that lightcycle1!

I'd say having Cree LED names in your iPad's custom keyboard shortcuts like I do might qualify (if I type "xml" it automatically changes to "XM-L" etc.):


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... "The Paradox of Too Much Choice" becomes CandlePowerForums ...






... decision paralysis ensues ...


----------



## creyc

..You have nightmares your li-ion's are going dead and you have no charger or spares around!


----------



## wjv

When the local Search & Rescue team stops at your house to pick up batteries and lights before responding to a call-out. . .


----------



## Monocrom

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... "The Paradox of Too Much Choice" becomes CandlePowerForums ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... decision paralysis ensues ...



Do what I do ... *Buy them all!!!*


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... when picking between your favorite tints and lights starts looking like this:


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Do what I do ... Buy them all!!!




... Plus the showcases!





ledmitter_nli said:


> ... when picking between your favorite tints and lights starts looking like this:



Good one

... When an unplanned stay at a hotel is exciting because it means more CPF time.
... When you see a plate # with the letters CFP but read CPF
... When that stay at the hotel turns out to take too much CPF time to download that simple little update for your phone


----------



## Monocrom

When it's dark out ... And Search & Rescue teams come to your door to borrow your lights.


----------



## Cataract

wjv said:


> When the local Search & Rescue team stops at your house to pick up batteries and lights before responding to a call-out. . .







Monocrom said:


> When it's dark out ... And Search & Rescue teams come to your door to borrow your lights.



You guys must live real near each other! oo:


----------



## Cataract

In response to Monocrom's post in the TSA thread:

... When you carry a flashlight manifest to avoid a cavity search because you forgot how many lights you are carrying... Again.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> You guys must live real near each other! oo:



Oops! I actually came up with that one on my own.

How about ... When you think just like another flashaholic does.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> In response to Monocrom's post in the TSA thread:
> 
> ... When you carry a flashlight manifest to avoid a cavity search because you forgot how many lights you are carrying... Again.



LOL !

That actually wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Cataract

wjv said:


> When the local Search & Rescue team stops at your house to pick up batteries and lights before responding to a call-out. . .







Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> That actually wouldn't be a bad idea.



I'd stay ahead of the curve and actually do that for lithium batteries... Crossing threads again, are we?


----------



## jwyj

When I go on a business trip across country, 
... I spend more time planning my meet with fellow flasholics.
... all the space in my checked luggage is filled with batteries & flashlights instead of business materials.​


----------



## LedTed

... when your kitty knocks your EDC light off of your nightstand, and it makes you smirk, because you know that she knows it's the new light you got delivered that afternoon.


----------



## Cataract

jwyj said:


> When I go on a business trip across country,
> ... I spend more time planning my meet with fellow flasholics.
> ... all the space in my checked luggage is filled with batteries & flashlights instead of business materials.​



I'm guilty of looking for flashaholics where I go. So far I have been much more successful at getting the travelling flashaholics to come to my local GT's, in short:

... When you organise GT's to accomodate flashaholics from the other end of the country visiting your town


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... a romantic "candlelight dinner" takes on an entirely different meaning, and you've set the table accordingly.
... there's only you at that dinner table.
... you've exclaimed "Golly Gee Whiz" after realizing umbrellas with reflective or lightly colored undersides are being sold out there.


----------



## tobrien

jwyj said:


> When I go on a business trip across country,
> ... I spend more time planning my meet with fellow flasholics.
> ... all the space in my checked luggage is filled with batteries & flashlights instead of business materials.​


hahah I like it!


Cataract said:


> I'm guilty of looking for flashaholics where I go. So far I have been much more successful at getting the travelling flashaholics to come to my local GT's, in short:
> 
> ... When you organise GT's to accomodate flashaholics from the other end of the country visiting your town



GT = gathering?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

<---- 

Booyah!


----------



## TEEJ

Originally Posted by *wjv* 

 
When the local Search & Rescue team stops at your house to pick up batteries and lights before responding to a call-out. . .





Originally Posted by *Monocrom* 

 
When it's dark out ... And Search & Rescue teams come to your door to borrow your lights.








Cataract said:


> You guys must live real near each other! oo:



LOL


Or when the dispatcher calls you, and tells you to gather up a search team...and you go borrow more lights and cells from Monocrom and wjv to have enough to equip everyone....because you only have enough for the first 50 or so people.


----------



## Cataract

tobrien said:


> GT = gathering?




Gathering or Get Together (older chat room term)






> Or when the dispatcher calls you, and tells you to gather up a search team...and you go borrow more lights and cells from Monocrom and wjv to have enough to equip everyone....because you only have enough for the first 50 or so people.




Just 50? Do they carry food for a 2 day search?


----------



## Poppy

When you participate in a thread that Explains the difference between Lumens and Lux
or one that asks Which 2 lights will you take for Alaska's 67 days of night?

Or you start a thread on Lumens, battery needs, and managing during an extended power failure


----------



## TEEJ

Cataract said:


> Gathering or Get Together (older chat room term)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 50? Do they carry food for a 2 day search?



It depends on the search....so far, most are 24 hour affairs if its for a missing person, but can be months if a disaster response....for Irene and Sandy for example, I was away from home for months.

For small areas, a half dozen people can sometimes cover areas the choppers can't see, etc. 

Night vision and FLIR, etc, can find stuff really well under many conditions...but sometimes you need to beat the bushes...as you need to get a line of sight and in some places, that means you are on the ground.

Drainage ditches are a good example. If there's over head tree/canopy obstructions...anyone in a ditch is invisible even with FLIR, and often the ditches wind about, so you can only see so many yards of a ditch at a time. You end of walking down the ditch, as even shining down the banks means the weeds, etc, can keep you from seeing INTO it, etc. 

If you only have a 50 yard line of sight, and need to have men on the ground following trails and ditch runs and so forth, you just can't hand out 50 pieces of $6k - $50k equipment ('cause you don't HAVE it)...you might have one or two of the fancy stuff, and then you use flashlights for the rest.


----------



## Cataract

Mmkayyy... So I was wrong in thinking you were underestimating how many lights those 2 flashaholics probably have...


----------



## Monocrom

TEEJ;4288113[B said:


> ][/B]
> LOL
> 
> 
> Or when the dispatcher calls you, and tells you to gather up a search team...and you go borrow more lights and cells from Monocrom and wjv to have enough to equip everyone....because you only have enough for the first 50 or so people.



Only 50? I've got more lights than that sitting behind me right now in storage bins.


----------



## TEEJ

Monocrom said:


> Only 50? I've got more lights than that sitting behind me right now in storage bins.



I'm only counting the lights typically used in searches TK70/75-ish stuff plus the HIDs and throwers if there's longer sight lines, etc.

And I did say I needed more because I only have enough for the first 50 or so....so you guys would be chipping in the DIFFERENCE.




Do you have 50 lights with either over 2-4k lumens and/or over 200 - 400k cd?

In a bin behind you?




With Hurricane season approaching?


----------



## Cataract

Don't forget EDC sized lights for small breaks during the search... they would need more than just one light per person, not even counting the need for backups...


----------



## TEEJ

Cataract said:


> Don't forget EDC sized lights for small breaks during the search... they would need more than just one light per person, not even counting the need for backups...



LOL

They should have their own 1 = 0 EDC lights.


----------



## Monocrom

TEEJ said:


> I'm only counting the lights typically used in searches TK70/75-ish stuff plus the HIDs and throwers if there's longer sight lines, etc.
> 
> And I did say I needed more because I only have enough for the first 50 or so....so you guys would be chipping in the DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 50 lights with either over 2-4k lumens and/or over 200 - 400k cd?
> 
> In a bin behind you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Hurricane season approaching?



Actually, yes ... Yes I do. :wave:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Poppy said:


> When you participate in a thread that Explains the difference between Lumens and Lux
> or one that asks Which 2 lights will you take for Alaska's 67 days of night?
> 
> Or you start a thread on Lumens, battery needs, and managing during an extended power failure






guilty


----------



## TEEJ

Monocrom said:


> Actually, yes ... Yes I do. :wave:



Sweet, I'll need your address.....


----------



## ledmitter_nli

hehe ... and what a disappointment this year must have been as far as hurricanes go. Not a single US landfall.

Just goes to show how much of a racket the hurricane prediction industry is.


----------



## Poppy

ledmitter_nli said:


> hehe ... and what a disappointment this year must have been as far as hurricanes go. Not a single US landfall.
> 
> Just goes to show how much of a racket the hurricane prediction industry is.


OK, so following along on this, you must be a flashaholic if in the event of a power outage, you can provide 100-200 lumens for the main room, a few 12 lumen lights for moving around the house, for you, your family, and your neighbors to your immediate left and right, and across the street, including batteries for at least a week.


----------



## TEEJ

Poppy said:


> OK, so following along on this, you must be a flashaholic if in the event of a power outage, you can provide 100-200 lumens for the main room, a few 12 lumen lights for moving around the house, for you, your family, and your neighbors to your immediate left and right, and across the street, including batteries for at least a week.




LOL

More like my house is lit up like a Griswald Xmas, than a few 12 L lights moving around room to room. With the solar chargers and back up storage cells, etc, there's not only batteries for a week, there's batteries indefinitely. 

:devil:


----------



## Monocrom

TEEJ said:


> Sweet, I'll need your address.....



We can meet up where I usually hang out at ... The lone remaining indoor gun range in Manhattan.


----------



## TEEJ

ledmitter_nli said:


> hehe ... and what a disappointment this year must have been as far as hurricanes go. Not a single US landfall.
> 
> Just goes to show how much of a racket the hurricane prediction industry is.



LOL

An INACCURATE weather prediction? Who's ever heard of such a thing?



Actually, the real season for the East Coast typically means IF we were to get a landfall or impact, it would be around or after Halloween....the Sept to Nov band for example.

Sandy and Irene met that range....so, who knows what we'll see THIS year.


----------



## Cataract

Poppy said:


> When you participate in a thread that Explains the difference between Lumens and Lux
> [...]



Or when you *push* a fellow flashaholic start the thread!



ledmitter_nli said:


> guilty



... And push a participant to the thread to start yet another thread on throw VS flood! 

...and point those to an admin as potential stickies

...All that after starting your own threads on flashlight troubleshooting and explaining PWM, which became stickies on some flashlight forum  

I'm baaaaad!


----------



## Richub

...When you visit a friend, and accompany him and his two dogs on a 40 minutes evening walk taking a TK15, TK35 and a LD40 with you to light our way.


----------



## Poppy

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> More like my house is lit up like a Griswald Xmas, than a few 12 L lights moving around room to room. With the solar chargers and back up storage cells, etc, there's not only batteries for a week, there's batteries indefinitely.
> 
> :devil:



LOL... yes I've heard that your neighbors don't need flashlights, they just open their shutters, and let the TEEJ sun shine in!


----------



## jamesmtl514

When people see the flashlights you have displayed and are throughly dumbfounded that anyone would have so many...and you keep the fact you have just as many still new in box hidden away...

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... daylight meddling with your -just delivered- light causes you to mattress the windows up.
... the words "beautiful" & "sunny" & "day!" grates you.
... the x'mas tree came out a wee bit extra early because of this idea.


----------



## Tracker II

... when you squirt small bits of ketchup around the yard to see which of your lights will best be able to follow a deer's blood trail (sad but true).


----------



## tobrien

Tracker II said:


> ... when you squirt small bits of ketchup around the yard to see which of your lights will best be able to follow a deer's blood trail (sad but true).



hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Monocrom

Tracker II said:


> ... when you squirt small bits of ketchup around the yard to see which of your lights will best be able to follow a deer's blood trail (sad but true).



When you drain the blood from a cut of meat and spread that around your backyard. Better idea of which light will actually do best. Plus you get to enjoy a good cut of meat afterwards.


----------



## joniosbra

...when you open the browser and with less than 1 second you type "candl" + enter (autofill)...


----------



## Timothybil

If you are a REAL flashaholic, you have Candlepower Forums as your home page!


----------



## Cataract

Timothybil said:


> If you are a REAL flashaholic, you have Candlepower Forums as your home page!



:touche: I was going to say as a toolbar shortcut. I should know better since I have more posts and replies in here than in my e-mail (you know you're a flashaholic when... :O)


----------



## Monocrom

When you never log-off of CPF.:twothumbs


----------



## joniosbra

Timothybil said:


> If you are a REAL flashaholic, you have Candlepower Forums as your home page!



GOT ME!!! :laughing:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you internally :hahaha:....... :thinking: :tinfoil::candle: while carting passed the Home Depot flashlight section.
... you cart by again later and see nobody is there.
... :candle:


----------



## jaycyu

when buying flashlights is more enjoyable than using them.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When you look at every purchase in terms of 'i could have bought X light(s) for this much money'


----------



## AMD64Blondie

jamesmtl514 said:


> When you look at every purchase in terms of 'i could have bought X light(s) for this much money'




I picked up a new belt for $20,and all the while that I was in the store...I was thinking"Wow,I could've bought another Thrunite Ti for $20".


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

...you turn your headlamp on while hiking and the other 3 people you're with turn their's off. 

Seriously, me, my wife, and 2 other friends hiked 3 miles in the woods last night by only my H602W, no one else's headlights were visible so they turned them off.


----------



## Cataract

(This one was inspired for post #3449 from Climberkid in the "What did you use your flashlight for today? " thread (I am guilty of something very similar myself)

*-When you buy a new flashlight just because the last time you used your EDC you realized it wasn't quite tuned for your intended type of usage.*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ThirstyTurtle said:


> ...you turn your headlamp on while hiking and the other 3 people you're with turn their's off.



:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothybil

When you are buying a new belt, and your first concern is that it will fit all your holsters.


----------



## Echo63

AMD64Blondie said:


> I picked up a new belt for $20,and all the while that I was in the store...I was thinking"Wow,I could've bought another Thrunite Ti for $20".



When you buy a belt and instead of thinking "Wow,I could've bought a Thrunite Ti for $20"You think "Wow,I could've bought ANOTHER Thrunite Ti for $20".[/QUOTE]


----------



## fredted40x

Your work colleagues say, "didn't you just buy one" when you tell them about your new light in the mail.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

You go out to take the "Dog" for a walk...even though you have just given them a walk a hour or two before or dont even have a dog.

You go out for a walk to get some shopping at night that you dont need.

You convince yourself that the you need to use your light tonight as otherwise its a poor investment and dosent get enuf use, despite only using last few days.

Anything that follows the above patten.

I need a excuse even if its a poor one, after all I'd never go out just to play with some torches....


----------



## Sinjz

You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When......

it starts getting darker, earlier, you find yourself popping into this website more and more.


----------



## Raze

... When you enjoy talking with the people here on CPF more than people around you.


----------



## climberkid

Raze said:


> ... When you enjoy talking with the people here on CPF more than people around you.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Cataract

^^^ Yup


----------



## jaycyu

when you have 10,000 jpegs of flashlights saved on the harddrive— a lion's share of all the images.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

^^ oh I see what you did there,That's just a shockingly _dim​ _sense of humour!

+1 to what raze said.


----------



## Richub

when your colleague asked: "What lights are you currently carrying with you?" after I annoyed him with my TK15. 
Out came my Fenix E05, E15, Neutral White E21, LD25, TK15 and TK35. Hm, didnt even realize I had the E15, E21 and TK15 with me... LOL


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you're taking 2 lights (Black Diamond Storm and Nitecore EA4) just to go shopping at Safeway,and it's only 3:30 PM PST.

I think I'm mad.

(Then again,I'm wearing shorts and sandals in November,so I shouldn't talk.)


----------



## Alex1234

when you wake up in the middle of the night realizing how night adapted your eyes are... then you shine your lights outside your window and there much brighter


----------



## Cataract

When at 3 p.m. you grab a TK40 to shine it parallel to the asphalt in the parking lot because you lost a screw 




AMD64Blondie said:


> When you're taking 2 lights (Black Diamond Storm and Nitecore EA4) just to go shopping at Safeway,and it's only 3:30 PM PST.
> 
> I think I'm mad.
> 
> (Then again,I'm wearing shorts and sandals in November,so I shouldn't talk.)



A quick search reveal that the sun sets around 4:40 p.m. in your area.. not so mad if you ask me (I'm betting that whoever is deciding on this time changing must be a flashaholic). As for the shorts and sandals, I'm not so sure  Then again, I had to take my jacket off because I was too hot today... (I had to think about wearing my winter jacket last week!) AND I did use my TK40 outside well before sunset, so I might not be a good reference after all


----------



## Capolini

When you use your TK-75 to walk your Siberian Husky!! 

Hey, wait a minute these are dark isolated roads or hiking trails! :thumbsup:

When you go to turn the light off and it is not on because you have a torch in your hand!!

When you creatively use a Battery Jct. "Key Light" and put it inside the core of medical tape so it stands up perfectly and turns into a great night light for the bathroom!!!

oh,yaaa,when you have 100 posts on CPF in your first Two Weeks,,,,,,,,,it is their fault, that is when I was classified a flashaholic!!


----------



## ven

For me its joining CPF,end of the day there is no where better for info,reviews and knowledgeable peeps in one place:thumbsup: 

I only have around 30 lights,of which i may need 3 or 4 of them,however this is not enough


----------



## Monocrom

When you still come to CPF, despite having to deal with one particularly obnoxious member (a regular to the forums) who only recently showed his scumbag true nature.

Oh well, screw him.


----------



## gravelmonkey

When family members ask: "Do you have any spare batteries that will fit this...?" The answer is always "yes".

When the majority of the electronic items around the house have NiMh instead of alkalines.

When friends and family brand you has a 'torch fetishist' (I'm sure they _would_ use the term flashaholic, if it didn't sound like something completely different)


----------



## Bigfella

...when the power goes out, everyone only has to wait .5 sec for your "daymaker" to be deployed. 
...when the sign on your gate says "beware of lumens"
...when you consider it normal to EDC a throwy AND floody light to cover all scenarios


----------



## Capolini

When your girlfriend says."Oh no, not another one"?!!!!!:shakehead:laughing:

When you have accumulated 21 torches 1 week prior to your First Flashaholic Anniversary which is 11.24.2013!!!! 

I am sure there are some who have even acquired more[!!!],,,,,but your average Joe would probably have One, Two maybe Three torches!


----------



## Swede74

When you watch Dirty Jobs Down Under and, unlike 99% of the viewers who say to themselves: "Wow, that's a nasty deadly snake the old lady found in her pantry!" you keep thinking: "Is that a Led Lenser in Mike Rowe's hand? It probably is, they are pretty popular in Australia."


----------



## kj2

You have so many lights, you can't choose which one to take with you that day


----------



## Capolini

kj2 said:


> You have so many lights, you can't choose which one to take with you that day



lol!! Great point. 

That is why I have a rotation system for the night time hikes with Capo The Siberian! That continues to get more complicated as the torches pile up!!!


----------



## ven

Capolini said:


> lol!! Great point.
> 
> That is why I have a rotation system for the night time hikes with Capo The Siberian! That continues to get more complicated as the torches pile up!!!



............and when the rotation used allows you to use each flashlight just once a year:laughing:


----------



## kj2

Capolini said:


> lol!! Great point.
> 
> That is why I have a rotation system for the night time hikes with Capo The Siberian! That continues to get more complicated as the torches pile up!!!


Some days I do have a hard-time, choosing which one I take with me. Specially when I walk at night with friends. Sometimes I wanna impress, but don't want to be come a braggart.


----------



## Petir

LGT said:


> Angelina Jolie is using a flashlight, and you're focused on the light.


[h=3][/h]übergeek !!!


----------



## Cataract

Capolini said:


> When your girlfriend says."Oh no, not another one"?!!!!!:shakehead:laughing:
> 
> When you have accumulated 21 torches 1 week prior to your First Flashaholic Anniversary which is 11.24.2013!!!!
> 
> I am sure there are some who have even acquired more[!!!],,,,,but your average Joe would probably have One, Two maybe Three torches!



^^^ When you actually know the exact date of when you became a flashaholic and count anniversaries!!! (happy Torchday ahead of time )


----------



## LGT

With the cold weather coming around again, you grab a winter coat thats been in the closet for seven months, and find three flashlights in the pockets that you forgot you even owned.


----------



## Monocrom

kj2 said:


> You have so many lights, you can't choose which one to take with you that day



Oh I've had that happen to me a few times.


----------



## Capolini

Cataract said:


> ^^^ When you actually know the exact date of when you became a flashaholic and count anniversaries!!! (happy Torchday ahead of time )



Thanks!

LOL!!!! Your right!! It must be that type "A" personality I have!

Online banking and PayPal provided me the date,,,,and at my age I remembered it!!

The first one was a No Name mini torch that they called a "Mini Cree" w/ a pivoting head! 3.5" long advertized as 300 lumen probably closer to 200. However, for $8 not a bad deal at all!


----------



## Capolini

I miscounted!!!! lol!!! :laughing: I only had 19 torches when I thought I had 21. 

11.24.2013 was my First Flashaholic Anniversary!! Pay Pal and Online banking verified the date!  

I wanted to make sure I had 20. Last night at 9:45 pm I ordered # 20!! It is an emergency light for my Car[Glove box torch]! 

Now , I have bought Two other mini torches that were suppose to fill that position,,,,,,but I like them too much!!! I can't have them sit in the car 24/7!!!

They are An Olight S10[L2] and a Nitecore SENS CR.

So I got a Blackshadow Eva for #20 and life sentence to my glove box!! :shakehead


----------



## Cataract

Happy belated flashday!


...when all the cars on the road seem to have plates that start or end with CPF, P1D, QRK, H50 and EDC. Most of them are actually CFP or ECD and I still read them CPF and EDC...


----------



## Capolini

Cataract said:


> Happy belated flashday!
> 
> 
> ...when all the cars on the road seem to have plates that start or end with CPF, P1D, QRK, H50 and EDC. Most of them are actually CFP or ECD and I still read them CPF and EDC...


 

Lol!!! You must be that rare Dyslexic Flashaholic!!!!


----------



## IsaacL

*You turn the lights off just so you can use your flashlight(s)...

You constantly cycle through the modes on your light for fun...

You explain that you are performing a "function check" when someone asks why you are playing with a flashlight...

You obsessively check the voltage of your batteries...

You blind yourself on a daily basis...(otherwise known as "Oh! That's bright!" syndrome)

You pause the movie (much to everyone's annoyance) to see "what that flashlight is"...

You can list the specs (from memory) of every light ever made...

You flashlight draws more current than a mini refrigerator...*


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> When you still come to CPF, despite having to deal with one particularly obnoxious member (a regular to the forums) who only recently showed his scumbag true nature.
> 
> Oh well, screw him.



Lol, same here...could've slipped in a pun, maybe some light humor to vent your frustration so it won't end up as a violent discharge.

Dood, you know you're a flashaholics when you start start canceling plans to accommodate flashlight playdates. CPF get together, camping, etc*?*


----------



## Overclocker

when you see the word "lion" and you read it as that fire-prone battery instead of a big cat


----------



## Megatrowned

Overclocker said:


> when you see the word "lion" and you read it as that fire-prone battery instead of a big cat



:laughing: 

And, you you have to treat them both nicely, or they might blow up at you. Only difference is that I don't call my batteries "kitty".

Then again, how funny would it be to call "here kitty, kitty" while looking for one of your batteries! My family would look at me so crazy, it might be worth it for the laugh! (Especially since we don't have a cat)


----------



## jonwkng

... PayPal contacts you for further verification, under recommendations of the Monetary Authority of your country, after noticing the amount of money you've spent (on flashlights) through PayPal, for fear of money laundering and funding terrorism...

Seriously, that's a first for me...


----------



## ven

.....................i always seem to be on here


----------



## Monocrom

jonwkng said:


> ... PayPal contacts you for further verification, under recommendations of the Monetary Authority of your country, after noticing the amount of money you've spent (on flashlights) through PayPal, for fear of money laundering and funding terrorism...
> 
> Seriously, that's a first for me...



Oooo ..... Okay, that's a good one.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> .....................i always seem to be on here



So am I ........ For me it has been 7 years without a break from CPF.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> So am I ........ For me it has been 7 years without a break from CPF.



I don't have problem with flashlights. I can quit any time I want to. Heck, I've quit several times in the last, oh, 40 minutes. 


One more post and you're at 13,000 Monocrom!


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks! But who keeps count. 

BTW, #13,000 made in the Interesting Videos topic. Head on over, I think you'll like what I posted.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

You just know your a flashaholic when each one of your lights has a name but you dont even know your Neighbors name and you have lived there your whole life.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

When your going to move to a new place and your prime concern is not the condition of the house or unit but if it sits up high enough so that you can illuminate objects 1000yards away and post it here for us to see. Lol


----------



## buds224

....when friends have the same comment in common, "Where are you when I need a flashlight?"


----------



## Cataract

luxxlightsaber said:


> When your going to move to a new place and your prime concern is not the condition of the house or unit but if it sits up high enough so that you can illuminate objects 1000yards away and post it here for us to see. Lol



I solved that problem: I'm moving next door so I don't have to find a new test field or walk an extra 15 minuntes 

but, seriously, having a test field nearby was a great concern!


----------



## Cataract

(just moved yesterday)

...when one of your main concerns when moving is your flashlight collection
...When you EDC one or more headlamps to do renovations or unpack your stuff
...when you are SOOOooo happy to find a box of 12+ intact EDC sized lights that was in a box with other stuff
...when (one of) the first websites you need to visit after 2 days without internet access is CPF.


----------



## Capolini

-When your an *"EXPERT" *at justification and rationalization where no matter what others[non flashaholics] think it makes perfect sense to get another torch!!! :thumbsup:

-When you know your flashaholic Anniversary date[ 11.24.2012]!!! :shakehead

-When you have not turned a light on in your house in Three[3] days/nights!!! 
I feel guilty if my torches are not being used!


----------



## greatscoot

The standing joke around here is when we go out and my wife asks me "did you bring a flashlight" and my daughters correct her and say "no Mom it's how many lights did you bring".


----------



## Cataract

greatscoot said:


> The standing joke around here is when we go out and my wife asks me "did you bring a flashlight" and my daughters correct her and say "no Mom it's how many lights did you bring".



 precious!


----------



## Swedpat

I always carry several flashlights at work(as well in the jacket/waistcoat and working pants pocket). I have a few lights at my nightstand and always use a light at low brightness if I need to visit toilet at night. When walking outside at evening or night I can't avoid to play with a light along the way. At home I use to have flashlights tailstanding for cosy lighting complementing candles(or instead of them). 
It's always a conflict to pay for new clothes; that money could give me some new flashlight instead. I do my best to avoid the monthly flashlight/battery cost exceed the food cost. Yes, this is really absurd...


----------



## 880arm

When you get to work and realize that . . . .

1) You forgot your wallet. It's no problem, you don't need cash at work.
2) You forgot your watch. So what? You can tell time with your phone.
3) You forgot your ID Badge. Big deal. Everyone knows you.
4) You forgot your pocket flashlight. You immediately turn around and go back home.

#4 actually happened to me last Friday. It was the strangest feeling


----------



## Jash

When you pull out an EO1 and gift it to someone in need and not think twice about it.


----------



## blah9

When you're thinking about holiday gifts and for every person you think the best gift would be a different flashlight. And you've been so into them for a while now that even your wife is starting to think of flashlights first as gifts instead of anything else!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

You think nothing of spending $200 on a new HDS light,
but spending $50 on groceries seems steep.

How has it been 6 years since I became a member here?

Time flies,doesn't it?


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> When you get to work and realize that . . . .
> 
> 1) You forgot your wallet. It's no problem, you don't need cash at work.
> 2) You forgot your watch. So what? You can tell time with your phone.
> 3) You forgot your ID Badge. Big deal. Everyone knows you.
> 4) You forgot your pocket flashlight. You immediately turn around and go back home.
> 
> #4 actually happened to me last Friday. It was the strangest feeling



What??

You don't carry a 2nd light or a powerful keychain light as back-up? You don't keep at least one light at work, along with one that lives in your car; just in case you forget your favorite light that day? 

You need to work a bit harder on your flashaholic addiction.


----------



## Monocrom

AMD64Blondie said:


> You think nothing of spending $200 on a new HDS light,
> but spending $50 on groceries seems steep.
> 
> How has it been 6 years since I became a member here?
> 
> Time flies,doesn't it?



The HDS will last _*far*_ longer than those groceries.


----------



## N8N

880arm said:


> When you get to work and realize that . . . .
> 
> 1) You forgot your wallet. It's no problem, you don't need cash at work.
> 2) You forgot your watch. So what? You can tell time with your phone.
> 3) You forgot your ID Badge. Big deal. Everyone knows you.
> 4) You forgot your pocket flashlight. You immediately turn around and go back home.
> 
> #4 actually happened to me last Friday. It was the strangest feeling



That's what the light in the glovebox is for.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## 880arm

Monocrom said:


> What??
> 
> You don't carry a 2nd light or a powerful keychain light as back-up? You don't keep at least one light at work, along with one that lives in your car; just in case you forget your favorite light that day?
> 
> You need to work a bit harder on your flashaholic addiction.



Notice that I said *pocket *light :nana:

I had an Inova on my keyring, G2X and Hound Dog in my truck, and a P3X and Elzetta Charlie already at work. Somehow I walked out of the house without picking up one of my pocket lights (usually the EB2). I'm still not sure how that happened :thinking:

But you are right. I need to do something about this addiction


----------



## flashlight nut

When you get those strange and condescending looks while you try to explain why you have a Pelican Case for your flashlights.


----------



## Megatrowned

flashlight nut said:


> When you get those strange and condescending looks while you try to explain why you have a Pelican Case for your flashlights.



You get a :thumbsup: from me! I have to do this. Great idea! What size did you use?

For me, a walk outside (even just to retrieve something from the car) would not be complete without a 'beam comparison' between a few lights. Even if I have already done this dozens of times. It doesn't get old!


----------



## Jash

blah9 said:


> When you're thinking about holiday gifts and for every person you think the best gift would be a different flashlight. And you've been so into them for a while now that even your wife is starting to think of flashlights first as gifts instead of anything else!



Well yeah, it was my wife's idea to order a bunch more EO1's for gifts just recently.


----------



## Jash

When you go to collect ALL your lights to post a pic in the thread 'photos of your lights' and you just can't be bothered because it would take too long to find them all.


(though I'm on holidays for a few weeks so I might get around to it)


----------



## flashlight nut

Megatrowned said:


> You get a :thumbsup: from me! I have to do this. Great idea! What size did you use?
> 
> For me, a walk outside (even just to retrieve something from the car) would not be complete without a 'beam comparison' between a few lights. Even if I have already done this dozens of times. It doesn't get old!


PM sent.


----------



## chanjyj

When you christmas gifts are hand-cranked IKEA Ljusa lights: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322349-Ikea-Ljusa-hand-crank-dynamo-LED-light


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> Notice that I said *pocket *light :nana:
> 
> I had an Inova on my keyring, G2X and Hound Dog in my truck, and a P3X and Elzetta Charlie already at work. Somehow I walked out of the house without picking up one of my pocket lights (usually the EB2). I'm still not sure how that happened :thinking:
> 
> _*But you are right. I need to do something about this addiction*_



Indeed. It's the Christmas Season ... Buy yourself another pocket light.


----------



## Monocrom

Jash said:


> When you go to collect ALL your lights to post a pic in the thread 'photos of your lights' and you just can't be bothered because it would take too long to find them all.



Oh damn! ... Yup, guilty of that myself.


----------



## Monocrom

chanjyj said:


> When you christmas gifts are hand-cranked IKEA Ljusa lights: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322349-Ikea-Ljusa-hand-crank-dynamo-LED-light



Great ... Now I have to stop by IKEA on Monday.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Great ... Now I have to stop by IKEA on Monday.



It looks like a pepper mill.


----------



## Monocrom

Yes it does. A stylish pepper mill.


----------



## blah9

When you decide to return a light you just bought because it's too similar to other lights you have (and in some ways inferior in your opinion) to justify keeping it. Or wait, maybe that means you're not enough of a flashaholic. Either way, I never thought I'd see the day when that would happen.


----------



## 880arm

Monocrom said:


> Indeed. It's the Christmas Season ... Buy yourself another pocket light.



I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

We can't question 880s flashaholism 

When you've brought your gf along for a flashlight meet, in the woods, in the rain, through mud, and she's still by your side.

When you gift her a surefire E2D you send to Tana to get modded JUST for her.

When your gf looks for the light you're carrying on you.


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> I like the way you think! :thumbsup:



Thank you, good Sir.


----------



## greatscoot

You know you are... when you walk by this display and think Hmmmmm.


----------



## Cataract

greatscoot said:


> You know you are... when you walk by this display and think Hmmmmm.



How much do we have to bet to get pictures and videos of you using that as an EDC for an entire month? 

I just had to look it up:
https://www.flashlightfriends.com/?MID=3596828 

Which one of you guys is behind this? I just know this is now being added on a lot of CPFers gift lists.


----------



## Lampbeam

You just know your a flashaholic when you take a light to work in a holster on your belt during the day in case there is an eclipse astronomers failed to predict.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> How much do we have to bet to get pictures and videos of you using that as an EDC for an entire month?
> 
> I just had to look it up:
> https://www.flashlightfriends.com/?MID=3596828
> 
> Which one of you guys is behind this? I just know this is now being added on a lot of CPFers gift lists.



That would have been my favorite toy as a kid.


----------



## greatscoot

That video on the website is the funniest thing I have seen. 
I am waiting for a Selfbuilt review before I buy one. Curious about output and runtimes. Hopefully no PWM.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> That would have been my favorite toy as a kid.



No kidding! My dad was afraid I'd scratch the fridge with his 2D Eveready with the big magnets on it.

My mom made all my stuffed animals:

*You know you're a flashaholic when you wish you could turn back time and tell your mother to put flashlights in your stuffed animals.
*


greatscoot said:


> That video on the website is the funniest thing I have seen.
> *I am waiting for a Selfbuilt review before I buy one*. Curious about output and runtimes. Hopefully no PWM.



LOL! All you have to do is send him one for free


----------



## IsaacL

When you measure the cost of everything by how many lights you could have bought...

Sent from my torch using Morse code


----------



## Dimt

When your wife says "What did you get now?"


----------



## Jash

When you've posted on almost every page of this thread.


----------



## Max_Power

Quote Originally Posted by wheeler 
... When you have already got
10 in your living room,
10 in your son's bedroom,
10 in your daughter's room,
10 in your garage,
10 in the dining hall,
10 in your study room,
10 in your own room,
10 in your kitchen,
10 in your work office
and yet you're still visiting those online stores.



ledmitter_nli said:


> That's hoarders level. Maybe nuclear level insanity



I dunno, I keep finding more flashlights every time I decide to check batteries around the end of the year... and a lot of them are in the "over 100 dollars" range. Even the little keychain ones are 25 dollars and up. The good news is, the percentage with high CRI keeps going up... but I can't bring myself to sell off the cool white stuff because it has its advantages...

Maybe I have reached the point where I can stop buying flashlight bodies, and just upgrade emitters. Except on the keychain lights, which aren't easily modified. Or if I want maximal throw, probably need at least a new head for that. Or a Deft. And more headlights. And I still need to put a good clip on more of my MD2 bodies. 

It never ends, does it?


----------



## jaycyu

when you apply flashlight mod knowledge onto your knives.


----------



## Monocrom

When you need a light, but hesitate. Not because you're wondering if you have one on you. But because you're not quite sure which one on you you should pull out.


----------



## david57strat

Monocrom said:


> When you need a light, but hesitate. Not because you're wondering if you have one on you. But because you're not quite sure which one on you you should pull out.



Precisely! "What tint and beam pattern do I need for this job?"

Having options is nice


----------



## msim

Monocrom said:


> When you need a light, but hesitate. Not because you're wondering if you have one on you. But because you're not quite sure which one on you you should pull out.



100% this!


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> When you need a light, but hesitate. Not because you're wondering if you have one on you. But because you're not quite sure which one on you you should pull out.



..and then pull one out at random to help find the one you've decided on because you have a backpack full of them.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> ..and then pull one out at random to help find the one you've decided on because you have a backpack full of them.



Okay, that's a good one. :santa:


----------



## tonijedi

... when you have more lumens packed in aluminium tubes than in your house bulbs.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Okay, that's a good one. :santa:



Problem is I've done that several times and yet I still believe I don't have a problem


----------



## TEEJ

LOL


I do keep flashlights where I keep flashlights to help find the flashlights.

Sometimes I attach small lights to the larger ones to help find them in the dark.

While shooting beam shots of flashlights, I will use a flashlight to shine on the beam shot flashlight light so I can record what light I'm shooting. (The set of pics start with a pic of the light who's pics follow, etc)

The other day, I didn't have time to holster some lights, and I put them in the holsters into my coat pockets. At the site, I needed to get a UV light, and I could not find it by reaching around, so I started taking out the other stuff in my pockets to help look. A guy who met me at the site is looking at me like I had three heads. He says "You just took out 6 flashlights that I can see, and you STILL didn't find the one you are looking for? Is this going to be like those clowns with the never ending series of handkerchiefs?"

Luckily it was in that pocket, under ~ 7 other lights, so I didn't have to start emptying the OTHER pockets.




Also, luckily, the UV light found some fingerprints and other things that the initial inspection had missed before I got there....so I was redeemed/did not need to buy a clown nose.


----------



## 880arm

TEEJ said:


> . . . I do keep flashlights where I keep flashlights to help find the flashlights . . .



Thank goodness. I was afraid I was the only one!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

TEEJ said:


> I do keep flashlights where I keep flashlights to help find the flashlights.



And there it is, your Moment of Zen. :laughing:


----------



## Cataract

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I do keep flashlights where I keep flashlights to help find the flashlights.
> 
> Sometimes I attach small lights to the larger ones to help find them in the dark.



Ever considered trits? Unless you leave the small flashlight on as a beacon... makes pure sense to me.

I keep more than one light on the nightstand, but the main one is usually the easiest to grab in total darkness. If not, my E01 is right under the alarm clock display so I can see it. Had to use the E01 a few times to find the other light when I didn't put it back in the right spot. The worst part is I want the other light because the E01 is too bright just to go to the bathroom, so I use an IFE2 with a max output of 240 lumens. Makes total sense, no?




TEEJ said:


> [...]
> The other day, I didn't have time to holster some lights, and I put them in the holsters into my coat pockets. At the site, I needed to get a UV light, and I could not find it by reaching around, so I started taking out the other stuff in my pockets to help look. A guy who met me at the site is looking at me like I had three heads. He says "You just took out 6 flashlights that I can see, and you STILL didn't find the one you are looking for? *Is this going to be like those clowns with the never ending series of handkerchiefs?*"



 I would have spit out my drink if I had been sipping! [edit]: oops, I did spit out a little while re-reading. Good one!



TEEJ said:


> Luckily it was in that pocket, under ~ 7 other lights, so I didn't have to start emptying the OTHER pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, luckily, the UV light found some fingerprints and other things that the initial inspection had missed before I got there....so I was redeemed/did not need to buy a clown nose.



Ah, but in forensics you do need multiple lights and filters for different colors, that guy must have been oblivious to that fact, although they usually come in a case. Had the UV light been in the other pocket, you would have had a great reason to buy a flashlight with an LED in it! I call that a missed opportunity


----------



## kongfuchicken

When I was much younger and biked my way around the school campus at night, I had found this forward attached mount for my bike so I could install my favorite surefire light on the handlebar and played around with it.

Then, when I inevitably took a big spill from being an idiot, the very first thing that occurred to me even before my body hurting all over was "Oh God! Did I just scratch my awesome light?"
That's when I knew. That's when I resigned myself and accepted that all my willpower is useless against the appeal of these cursed shiny battery eaters.


----------



## TEEJ

Cataract said:


> Ever considered trits? Unless you leave the small flashlight on as a beacon... makes pure sense to me.
> 
> I keep more than one light on the nightstand, but the main one is usually the easiest to grab in total darkness. If not, my E01 is right under the alarm clock display so I can see it. Had to use the E01 a few times to find the other light when I didn't put it back in the right spot. The worst part is I want the other light because the E01 is too bright just to go to the bathroom, so I use an IFE2 with a max output of 240 lumens. Makes total sense, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have spit out my drink if I had been sipping! [edit]: oops, I did spit out a little while re-reading. Good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but in forensics you do need multiple lights and filters for different colors, that guy must have been oblivious to that fact, although they usually come in a case. Had the UV light been in the other pocket, you would have had a great reason to buy a flashlight with an LED in it! I call that a missed opportunity





I ALSO use trits, in various sizes. Most are not on the light's themselves though, as for some operations, you don't actually want your light, when OFF, to be visible. (Can't turn a trit OFF)

I do use them on the lanyards though.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

When your family asks if you have any new lights EVERYTIME you see them...and the answer is always yes.


----------



## Korgath

you have more flashlights than forum posts.


----------



## BriteGeek

The lights go out at a show at Universal Studios (on purpose) and you immediately reach into your pocket for your EDC. Fortunately I caught myself before turning it on, or should that have been unfortunately?


----------



## BriteGeek

880arm said:


> Thank goodness. I was afraid I was the only one!




Wait, you mean I'M not the only one?


----------



## IsaacL

*I've done the same on occasion. *



BriteGeek said:


> The lights go out at a show at Universal Studios (on purpose) and you immediately reach into your pocket for your EDC. Fortunately I caught myself before turning it on, or should that have been unfortunately?


----------



## Ruislip

When you've been lubricating the same old incandescents for decades with petroleum jelly, that's if you remember to at all. Then you buy an led light, then another, then another, then another, then another, then some silicone grease, microfibre cloths, and some surgical gloves.


----------



## Cataract

Ruislip said:


> When you've been lubricating the same old incandescents for decades with petroleum jelly, that's if you remember to at all. Then you buy an led light, then another, then another, then another, then another, then some silicone grease, microfibre cloths, and some surgical gloves.



And then you also buy Deoxit, more batteries, chargers, battery testers, another charger, more batteries, Plano boxes, more flashlights, cases and end up with more money value in flashlight paraphernalia than the average person spends on batteries in almost a decade.


----------



## Monocrom

Korgath said:


> you have more flashlights than forum posts.



I think I'm in trouble... :sweat:


----------



## Ruislip

Cataract said:


> And then you also buy Deoxit, more batteries, chargers, battery testers, another charger, more batteries, Plano boxes, more flashlights, cases and end up with more money value in flashlight paraphernalia than the average person spends on batteries in almost a decade.



Deoxit...thanks for tip. Costs more than some of my lights!! UK prices stink....


----------



## PhillyRube

Re: You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When...... 

When I get done looking at eLightbars thread on Unmarked Police Cars on TV and their Dashlights , I come here to look at Flashlights Seen in the Movies and TV


----------



## climberkid

PhillyRube said:


> Re: You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When......
> 
> When I get done looking at eLightbars thread on Unmarked Police Cars on TV and their Dashlights , I come here to look at Flashlights Seen in the Movies and TV



Heeey! Me too.


----------



## Jash

You go away for a week's holiday, and you take enough flashlights and spare batteries to last a month or two.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When someone taps you on the shoulder to tell you that your pants are lit up, and you look down and discover that your pocket rocket flashlight has accidentally turned on while in your pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> When someone taps you on the shoulder to tell you that your pants are lit up, and you look down and discover that your pocket rocket flashlight has accidentally turned on while in your pocket.



Even worse, you feel an intense burning in your pants. A REALLY intense burning sensation... And realize that your 200+ lumen CR123 pocket-light accidentally switched on in your pants, on the highest setting!


----------



## Kauto

Jash said:


> You get woken by a bump in the night and realise it was one of your flashlights falling off your bedside table.



This is just SO true! :nana:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Even worse, you feel an intense burning in your pants. A REALLY intense burning sensation... And realize that your 200+ lumen CR123 pocket-light accidentally switched on in your pants, on the highest setting!



Yikes! Hot pants indeed. :laughing:


----------



## think2x

Jash said:


> _You get woken by a bump in the night and realise it was one of your flashlights falling off your bedside table._



How about this^^ except not only does it NOT startle you, you process which light it was just from the sound of it falling in the pitch blackness.


----------



## BriteGeek

You purchase three $100+ LED flashlights in one week.

You don' think anything is wrong with that because they have different functions/specifications.

Worse still, you know WHY they are different!

And the what about that makes you a Flashaholic? 

You didn't need any of them but bought them because they were different from what you already have!

------------------------------------------------------
And are already looking at another flashlight!


----------



## IsaacL

If I had a dollar for every time I knocked my Tri-EDC off the nightstand...the thud is startling in the middle of the night.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

You need a bigger nightstand


----------



## KiwiMark

What about when you motorbike has a 55w bulb and that is just fine for seeing where you are going while travelling at over 100kph, but your brightest light draws around 212w and can set newspaper on fire?

What about when you realise that you have all the lights you could ever need, then buy an RRT because the UI sounds really good and you don't have a light with that UI. And then you read about the Nitecore P12 and that also appeals, it couldn't hurt to order one more light could it? 
And you have all the batteries you need, but then again you decide to order 4 of the Panasonic 18650 cells because they have 3,400mAh which you don't really need but it couldn't hurt to have it.

When asked by my mother how many lights I have I just say "you don't want to know", not that I want to spend the time counting them anyway.

But the biggest clue is probably reading this entire thread and thinking that none of the behaviour described here seems very odd to you.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

You think nothing of dropping $46.85 shipped on a Preon P1 for your Mom.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> When someone taps you on the shoulder to tell you that your pants are lit up, and you look down and discover that your pocket rocket flashlight has accidentally turned on while in your pocket.





Monocrom said:


> Even worse, you feel an intense burning in your pants. A REALLY intense burning sensation... And realize that your 200+ lumen CR123 pocket-light accidentally switched on in your pants, on the highest setting!



I heard stories about police officers burning through leather holsters and part of the car seat because their incan light was left on... if it can burn, wear protection (well, in a protection holster, that is...)






think2x said:


> How about this^^ except not only does it NOT startle you, you process which light it was just from the sound of it falling in the pitch blackness.



Wait... what? you don't take it as a sign it is time to play with your light to investigate for a minute or two? (then again, I use an infinite variable light as my nightstand light so I can do that and go right back to sleep.)



IsaacL said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I knocked my Tri-EDC off the nightstand...the thud is startling in the middle of the night.



...and that's why my nightstand light is also anti-roll. A real flashaholic gets the exact right light for his needs


----------



## greatscoot

You think about ordering a "Trusty Cane", because it comes with an LED lights in it. One for distance and two for close up. 

trustycane.com


----------



## Cataract

greatscoot said:


> You think about ordering a "Trusty Cane", because it comes with an LED lights in it. One for distance and two for close up.
> 
> trustycane.com



Okay... turn that into hiking poles and I just might buy a pair.


----------



## IsaacL

It only happens when I tail-stand it and forget about it lol.



Cataract said:


> I heard stories about police officers burning through leather holsters and part of the car seat because their incan light was left on... if it can burn, wear protection (well, in a protection holster, that is...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what? you don't take it as a sign it is time to play with your light to investigate for a minute or two? (then again, I use an infinite variable light as my nightstand light so I can do that and go right back to sleep.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's why my nightstand light is also anti-roll. A real flashaholic gets the exact right light for his needs


----------



## climberkid

IsaacL said:


> It only happens when I tail-stand it and forget about it lol.



Aside from that issue on the bed stand sometimes I forget that I leave my lights on, ceiling bouncing, and when I walk out of a room and flip the light switch off it doesn't get darker.


----------



## think2x

Cataract said:


> Wait... what? you don't take it as a sign it is time to play with your light to investigate for a minute or two? (then again, I use an infinite variable light as my nightstand light so I can do that and go right back to sleep.)



Usually the lights get "pushed" off instead of fall. I have an 8 year old Tortie, she's one feisty cat that loves launching my cell phone, wallet or any light that's in her way off my dresser.


----------



## Jash

When your tax return gets deposited into your bank account and you spend 4.5hrs sifting through the online sites for something to spend $500 on!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... Two 1,700 lumen Surefire C2's + two taped up white paper tubes = two battling back seat light sabers. 
... (passed) bearing witness themselves that a high quality light was a pretty neat gift idea, your best friends review their Xmas present 'gift-list-lights' with you.
... She, "wet nail polish"




He, "no problem!"


----------



## BriteGeek

You ask you wife for (another) flashlight for your birthday!


----------



## gadget68

When u keep a bunch of cheap lights for your kids and their friends to play flashlight tag, so that they don't ask to use one of your collection!!


----------



## jonwkng

You see your wife's cookie cutters and realise they're made of copper... And figure, they would be great to wrap a drop-in with...

Which is what I did, with new copper strips and copper foil, of course.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

jonwkng said:


> You see your wife's cookie cutters and realise they're made of copper... And figure, they would be great to wrap a drop-in with...
> 
> Which is what I did, with new copper strips and copper foil, of course.



So now you can make flashlight shaped cookies!


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> So now you can make flashlight shaped cookies!



 



Sent from somewhere in a tunnel, 42 minutes away from anywhere.


----------



## m225

You read about them and they makes you smile.
You use them and you laugh out loud because how awesome they push back the dark.
Your wife points out to her friends and family the "great light he gave me". Doing this while the others ask"Does anyone have flash light?". 
You see beauty in form and function.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> So now you can make flashlight shaped cookies!



Hey! That's not a bad idea, actually.


----------



## jonwkng

You buy 5 Malkoff Drop-ins at a go... And come to the realisation that there will be many more to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cerealand

jonwkng said:


> You buy 5 Malkoff Drop-ins at a go... And come to the realisation that there will be many more to come. :thumbsup:



5 is just a start!


----------



## RetroTechie

The gf puts a light I gave her, from her purse back in its original box, and into the back of a drawer. Only to ask me for a light when she needs one, knowing that something will be in her hands quickly.

... and in such an event, I take multiple seconds to decide _which_ light to pass her  'cause there's several good ones within arms reach.


----------



## buds224

...the majority of the weight of your EDC bag/backpack is made up of flashlights and spare batteries. ***ouch, my poor shoulders and back***


----------



## pblanch

buds224 said:


> ...the majority of the weight of your EDC bag/backpack is made up of flashlights and spare batteries. ***ouch, my poor shoulders and back***



When you do a stock check of said EDC bag and say "geez I have way too many batteries in here". Then add a few more, you know, just in case.


----------



## blah9

buds224 said:


> ...the majority of the weight of your EDC bag/backpack is made up of flashlights and spare batteries. ***ouch, my poor shoulders and back***



Ha! I'm the same way. I bought a smaller laptop to carry around all the time which has helped, but then I added another light (and a spare battery) to my pack which made the difference less than it would have been!


----------



## Cataract

pblanch said:


> When you do a stock check of said EDC bag and say "geez I have way too many batteries in here". Then add a few more, you know, just in case.



... Then subscribe to a gym because the doctor says you can't keep carrying such weight around at your size.


Sent from somewhere in a tunnel, 42 minutes away from anywhere.


----------



## Cataract

...when you happily grab your photon micro red to rescue exposed films stuck in a film feeder and all you can think of is "this is great!" And "oh boy! Something to post on CPF!"

P.S. The film survived with barely a scratch


Sent from somewhere in a tunnel, 42 minutes away from anywhere.


----------



## Timothybil

I assume you were using that Photon indirectly. If you shined it directly on the film, I'm sure that even a Photon red would be more than enough to do a little fogging. You bring back happy memories of many hours spent taking pictures and developing and printing them.


----------



## Cataract

Timothybil said:


> I assume you were using that Photon indirectly. If you shined it directly on the film, I'm sure that even a Photon red would be more than enough to do a little fogging. You bring back happy memories of many hours spent taking pictures and developing and printing them.



I had to aim towards the film as the beam with the covert micro is pretty tight. I did keep the output as low as usable (dunno if you have a photon micro, but the dimming from low to high or high to low part is a big winner for this type of application) and kept it far as practical while adjusting the distance; All I could see was a bit of reflection on the curve of the films and I was going by feel to pull the films out. The films were free to pull, otherwise I would have had to use some more light or less distance, but that might still have been safe enough: 

I did do a few tests a while ago on unexposed film (I only work with X-ray film) with max output at about 10 inches from the film for many seconds (somewhere between 10 and 30 seconds, but who can read a watch in a dark room with both hands busy?) The densitometer still only read base fog!! I also tried at closer range with the same result. I did successfully do a black spot in the test, but I had to literally hold up my photon directly on the surface of the film (I was actually despaired to get it to do an imprint at least to make sure I wasn't missing something). Extremely little trace of fog aound the spot, though. Perhaps I got lucky in the "tint lottery" but it works great. None of the film readers (industrial application) said a word after I rescued the films. Proud Flashahol moment!


----------



## Loed7984

You are a flashaholic when, during a serious intervention for a car accident, when it's all dark around, you pull out your flashlights and turn all them on screaming "lets there be light!!!"

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G525-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lightcycle1

When you walk around the house on weekends with a Ti light clipped to the elastic waisband of your pajamas.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cataract

Loed7984 said:


> You are a flashaholic when, during a serious intervention for a car accident, when it's all dark around, you pull out your flashlights and turn all them on screaming "lets there be light!!!"
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G525-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk



I wouldn't do that... next they'll expect you you to say "Get up and walk, you are healed my brother"


----------



## buds224

lightcycle1 said:


> When you walk around the house on weekends with a Ti light clipped to the elastic waisband of your pajamas.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Guilty as charged. LOL.


----------



## Jash

Jash said:


> When your tax return gets deposited into your bank account and you spend 4.5hrs sifting through the online sites for something to spend $500 on!



Yeah, um, forgive me guys, but I bought a new watch instead of a flashlight. 

It's really shiny though! And it was on sale, never would have bought it at full retail.


----------



## Monocrom

Jash said:


> Yeah, um, forgive me guys, but I bought a new watch instead of a flashlight.
> 
> It's really shiny though! And it was on sale, never would have bought it at full retail.



You're forgiven.... As long as it wasn't a crappy Invicta.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> You're forgiven.... As long as it wasn't a crappy Invicta.



...and was really, really shiny


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, that too.


----------



## Goldwrap

...when you don't mind being the first one in at the office because it means you get to practice beam shots across the room with the lights off.


----------



## think2x

When I am outside at 1am looking for my daughter's favorite cat with an E1B and the neighbor see's and comes out to help. After some info about the cat is exchanged while shining the E1B into the brush the neighbor says " I'll look over there, my light's brighter." THAT"S when I *stop *dead in my tracks and go back inside and come out with the MD60 equipped M6 Magnumlight. The wife see's what I did and just shook her head and laughed.:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

A true flashaholic would have grabbed that M6 first.


----------



## IsaacL

That or my gym shorts. Heck, I even boulder with it clipped to my pocket. 

@Think2x, That's what he gets for insulting a single cell light! Awesome!



lightcycle1 said:


> When you walk around the house on weekends with a Ti light clipped to the elastic waisband of your pajamas.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## think2x

The E1B was on me at the time. What late night is complete without an E1B and ZT0550 while playing Black Ops 2?


Monocrom said:


> A true flashaholic would have grabbed that M6 first.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

When you set a day aside on your calander in advance, the same day every single mounth, to sit down and clean and relube all of your lovely lights....and it takes you more than ten minuets as you have so many to do and they must all be perfect.

OCD or Just insane?

Cos I dident just spend an hour and a hald cleaning and lubeing my lights......


----------



## TEEJ

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> When you set a day aside on your calander in advance, the same day every single mounth, to sit down and clean and relube all of your lovely lights....and it takes you more than ten minuets as you have so many to do and they must all be perfect.
> 
> OCD or Just insane?
> 
> Cos I dident just spend an hour and a hald cleaning and lubeing my lights......



You need some better lube?


----------



## Razzle

When, whilst showing off your lights to unedumicated friends, you always start 'em out on low power, just to hear the "wow, that's bright!".....just knowing what happens next.

This works really well with a TK75vn or K40vn. Perhaps even more effect with an SC52 and fresh 14500? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## TEEJ

Razzle said:


> When, whilst showing off your lights to unedumicated friends, you always start 'em out on low power, just to hear the "wow, that's bright!".....just knowing what happens next.
> 
> This works really well with a TK75vn or K40vn. Perhaps even more effect with an SC52 and fresh 14500? Hmmmmm.....



LOL

I do that too.


----------



## Monocrom

think2x said:


> The E1B was on me at the time. What late night is complete without an E1B and ZT0550 while playing Black Ops 2?



An excellent point. :twothumbs


----------



## Jash

You mark your calendar as to when a new light will be released.


----------



## gadget68

It takes five minutes to pick a light to use to investigate that bump in the night!!!


----------



## Per-Sev

You sit on your porch just waiting till its dark enough to use your light to light up anything you can think of, such as the apartments across from you, or try to see how far it will reflect the cars tail lights parked in the lots. Or when you use your light more than you use the lights in your house.


----------



## think2x

gadget68 said:


> It takes five minutes to pick a light to use to investigate that bump in the night!!!



:twothumbs This sounds familiar............guilty.


----------



## Jash

Your mother in law comments on the nifty little light (EO1) on your keys, and then your wife asks her if she'd like one. You go into your bedroom and come out with a choice of colours for her to choose from.


----------



## Unicorn

In like 2004 when you were deployed to saudi arabia as a gloriffied security guard, and another regular poster was a civillian contractor/employee IT guy who also set up a radio station at Scania in Iraq. I can not for the life of me remember his name though.

Happy to have a night shift so you can "test" out a few lights in the park behind your building.


----------



## cjmorris

Is it bad if I can't quit thinking about what light I must buy next when last order has not even arrived yet......oh well its easier to ask forgiveness from the wife than to ask permission.


----------



## watt4

.....when you see something in a St. Louis craigslist job ad (product engineer) that makes you want to tell CPF'ers.


"_Experience with infrared, laser or LED systems a tremendous benefit_"


----------



## ven

When you know and have saved the next lot of lights in a months time when the next pay cheque comes


----------



## Megatrowned

When, after explaining your flashlight EDC armament, your friend (who is a active Flashaholic here on CPF) says to you, "You got it bad!"

Made me soo proud!


----------



## RetroTechie

cjmorris said:


> Is it bad if I can't quit thinking about what light I must buy next when last order has not even arrived yet......


That's only logical: once order is placed you have to wait for arrival, but decision-making is done. So your mind moves on to the next choice to make (ehm... what light to buy next, that is  ).


----------



## caddylover

when you spend more money in one month on flashlights than your mortgage costs


----------



## Monocrom

caddylover said:


> when you spend more money in one month on flashlights than your mortgage costs



Ouch! That's a pretty bad addiction.


----------



## wjv

When you drop a light, and immediately can pull out a second, or third light to find the one you dropped. . .


----------



## Monocrom

wjv said:


> When you drop a light, and immediately can pull out a second, or third light to find the one you dropped. . .



LOL

Nothing odd about that. Nothing at all.


----------



## Cataract

Good post! I've sometimes been happy to drop a light as it gave me a valid reason to whip out another one just to look for it. Sometimes the light I dropped was still on, yet out came the second one, even if that one stayed off... sort of a quick-draw reflex


----------



## blah9

When you look forward to doing manual labor after a long and tiring day because it's dark outside and you can use your new headlamp.


----------



## Megatrowned

When your working in someone's house, and your light gets knocked into their cats litter box, and you don't hesitate to grab it... Don't ask how I know this 

Ok, so it was new litter, and I had gloves on. But still... :sick2:


----------



## nbp

I once dropped my T1A in the toilet on a midnight trip to take a whiz and grabbed it out immediately, without a thought. Lol. Washed it off, good as new.


----------



## Megatrowned

I scrubbed my light, and used a bleach wipe. But I'm still having second thoughts about holding it in my mouth again :ironic:


----------



## Cataract

So, I'm not the only one who's sank his hand down the throne! You're NOT a flashaholic if you wouldn't want to grab your light quick (unless it was a real cheapie, but why would you use a light you wouldn't mind flushing?)



Megatrowned said:


> I scrubbed my light, and used a bleach wipe. But I'm still having second thoughts about holding it in my mouth again :ironic:



72 hours completely dry. That is supposed to be how long it takes for all germs to die. I'd still think about it, though...


----------



## Speedfreakz

Cataract said:


> So, I'm not the only one who's sank his hand down the throne! You're NOT a flashaholic if you wouldn't want to grab your light quick (unless it was a real cheapie, but why would you use a light you wouldn't mind flushing?)
> 
> 
> 
> 72 hours completely dry. That is supposed to be how long it takes for all germs to die. I'd still think about it, though...



What no uv flashlight to kill the germs?


----------



## Cataract

Speedfreakz said:


> What no uv flashlight to kill the germs?



It's what I read: a dry kitchen counter should be free of (live) germs after 72 hours. I do believe that is on the flat surface, so you have to account for the extra time needed for the cracks to dry.


You know you're a flashaholic when you readily lift up your winter coat, briefly exposing your back at well below freezing temps, to get your flashlight to look into your engine bay in broad daylight.


----------



## nomoredark

you know youre a flashaholic, when you have a backup to the the backup....to the backup.
you know youre a flashaholic, when you start thinking of reasons to use it in the daytime


----------



## RetroTechie

A -real- man just does what's needed, and grabs what needs grabbing. Even if it's covered with s**t.  Most women just yell out for their bloke to do the dirty work.



Cataract said:


> 72 hours completely dry. That is supposed to be how long it takes for all germs to die.


B.S... 'Fun' fact: if you wash your hands with water, most germs will stay on. Wash your hands (properly) using soap, and most germs will go. I'd imagine a flashlight's exterior is a place where it's more difficult for germs to hang on than human skin.
Read: wash away any coarse bits. Then use a (mild) detergent until everything's covered in a soapy foam. Rinse with plenty water. Done.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

A dark and snowy night,here in Portland,OR made me think...time for a test of my new (3-week-old) HDS Rotary 250.

You just know you're a flashaholic when..you wonder why almost no one else out in the dark and snow has a flashlight with them.
It's pitiful,really.


----------



## Jash

You have a light that's never been used so you gift it to somebody who needs it, only to replace it with the updated version of what you just have away.


----------



## Cataract

You just know destiny chose you to be a flashaholic when...

Your own very first flashlight at age 6 (or 7) was to come in the mail from sending a couple of CUP codes with shipping money, but they sent you *2* flashlights instead of the one! I'm now 39 years old and not ashamed of drinking Quick, when I do, possibly in part because of that... Does that make me a destiny bound flashaholic or just per-disposed to order flashlights over the 'net??


----------



## Jash

Jash said:


> You have a light that's never been used so you gift it to somebody who needs it, only to replace it with the updated version of what you just have away.



...and you didn't buy one, you bought two because they were on sale.


----------



## Jash

nomoredark said:


> ...when you start thinking of reasons to use it in the daytime



I don't need a reason. I NEED a flashlight for my job. Can't do it without one. Sometimes use one for 4-5hrs at a time (thought it's a headlamp).


----------



## Jash

You just bought a new laptop, and after setting it up the first site you put into your bookmarks is CPF.


----------



## Jash

...and you then realise that with what you just spent on said laptop would buy you a couple of your dream lights!!!


----------



## Jash

And that you want to get five posts in a row.


----------



## blah9

When a part of you doesn't want the longer days of spring and summer to come because there isn't as much darkness that time of year and you have to wait until later at night to play with your lights outside.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

blah9 said:


> When a part of you doesn't want the longer days of spring and summer to come because there isn't as much darkness that time of year and you have to wait until later at night to play with your lights outside.



It's tough,isn't it?


----------



## Monocrom

Jash said:


> You have a light that's never been used so you gift it to somebody who needs it, only to replace it with the updated version of what you just have away.



You bought a light online, then instantly realized it has a design flaw. So you put it away in a drawer, and keep it there for years; hoping to one day track down a part from a donor light that will fit.


----------



## marinemaster

You buy a new BMW just for the HID headlights


----------



## CrazyCanuck

You give your wife an extra Fenix E01, and less than an hour later you order another 2 online.


----------



## jonwkng

You have to explain to your wife why you're boiling flashlight parts.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^^WHY!?


----------



## jonwkng

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> ^^WHY!?



Installation instructions from Oveready's website for the Delrin Clip Shroud that I recently installed onto one of my flashlights:-

"Consider boiling your new shroud before installation
Remove switch and boil cap/shroud before removing"


----------



## ven

When vinh is added to my Christmas card list:laughing:


----------



## Cataract

When someone comes in your office asking "Can I borrow..." and you already have your flashlight out, but that's not what they wanted, which makes you feel better.


----------



## Richub

When a power short-out happened which left us in pitch black darkness inside an office building, you do the following:
Grab your Fenix E11 for personal use.
Tail stand your TK35 on high in a coffee mug for general lighting in our room.
Hand your TK12 to the maintenance guy so he can fix the problem with adequate lighting instead of his iPhone LED. (shame on him for not having a decent flashlight...)
Lend your E05 to a co-worker to use as a bathroom light.

This happened to me last week, and I've been hearing a lot less remarks about carrying flashlights in broad daylight since that day.


----------



## IsaacL

Power was out for two days in that last ice storm but the house was lit! Power outage = a flashaholic's dream come true....ok, not all rainbows and unicorns but it was fun nonetheless.


----------



## yoyoman

jonwkng said:


> Installation instructions from Oveready's website for the Delrin Clip Shroud that I recently installed onto one of my flashlights:-
> 
> "Consider boiling your new shroud before installation
> Remove switch and boil cap/shroud before removing"



You know you're a flashaholic when you read the first post about boiling flashlight parts and immediately think of the Oveready Delrin shroud.

And you check your last Oveready order to make sure you included 2 in the order. And you know exactly where the package is because you've checked tracking 3 times today already.


----------



## RetroTechie

IsaacL said:


> Power outage = a flashaholic's dream come true....ok, not all rainbows and unicorns but it was fun nonetheless.


That's the satisfied feeling one gets when all the hard work (?) put in, actually helps to make for a good outcome. Like how a prepper would feel about his/her food stash, when Something actually Hits The Fan.

The effort put in is an investment, a power outage gives flashaholics a chance to experience 'dividend' on that investment. Come to think of it: I think it's fairly safe to count [people who experience joy when a blackout hits] in the flashaholics camp.  CPF registered or not.


----------



## marinemaster

When you still have about 20 plus incandescent light bulbs for a Maglite that are 18 years old.

When you have two Hella H4 headlights bulbs bought when all the car headlights were either round or square and everything was mail order catalog.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

They're Here!!


----------



## Monocrom

CrazyCanuck said:


> They're Here!!



When you can completely understand that level of enthusiasm displayed by others, regarding a couple of lights.


----------



## greatscoot

jonwkng said:


> You have to explain to your wife why you're boiling flashlight parts.



So I just had to boil my first part to get a bezel ring out of a surefire bezel. Does this mean that I haven't been flashaholic all this time?


----------



## Cataract

greatscoot said:


> So I just had to boil my first part to get a bezel ring out of a surefire bezel. Does this mean that I haven't been flashaholic all this time?



No, it means you just added another proof that you are. Being a member on CPF is proof of flashaholism in itself!


----------



## Monocrom

How about this one....

When you decide to buy an old, unpopular model; and kit it out.

Last night's thoughts going on in my head:

Get a Streamlight TL-3 incandescent model. Buy a dozen stock bulbs. Buy half a dozen shock-resistant bulbs. All 18 OEM from Streamlight. Get a good open-top aftermarket holster for it from Blackhawk. Get an OEM rail mount for it for a future long-gun purchase. Use stock bulbs when hand-held. Switch to the other type when weapon-mounted. Buy plenty of quality CR123 cells for the set-up. Possibly track down No-Longer-In-Stock-Anywhere Thunder Ranch TL-3 inca. special because the long-gun mount and shock-resistant bulb is already included in the package. Plus you get a DVD and a handy green filter. Get a spare tailcap too. Perhaps with a couple of 17500s. And Carley 1499 bulbs. 

And while you're at it. Stock up on spare bulbs for your old SL Scorpion and your grip-ring-fell-off-because-the-design-is-crappy-but-the-light-itself-is-quite-good SL NightFighter model. 

Seriously consider buying an SL-20 incandescent light too. (Also with plenty of spare bulbs.)

*Why?!*

Because it bothers you that your army of LED lights all have an expiration date when you'll (never) reach those 100,000 hours of use for each one before it dies. So, you want at least a handful of incandescent options, even though you also own a helluva lot of other incandescent models. (Most of which are not pathetic when it comes to output.) 

And why streamlight?.... Unlike SureFire, Streamlight hasn't abandoned their incandescent offerings. Plus, since each new bulb doesn't have a new reflector attached to it, you can store all the spare non-recoil resistant bulbs right in the SL official packaging. One on top of the other, on top of the other, on top of....

Also, all your LED lights will be useless junk in case of an EMP attack. (Never mind that the radiation fallout will likely kill you too.) 

And finally, you don't care how old-fashioned or old-school it happens to be.... You like having an incandescent light that has the option of a spare bulb in the tailcap, just in case. If your LED blows (granted not even remotely likely to happen unless you do something utterly stupid with the battery chemistry) it's not as though you'll find a spare LED in the tailcap of your light, now is it. Hmmmmm. 

Just the sort of thoughts and conclusions that go on late at night and into the very early morning hours, inside the head of a REAL flashaholic.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> And finally, you don't care how old-fashioned or old-school it happens to be.... You like having an incandescent light that has the option of a spare bulb in the tailcap, just in case..



Absolutely the way I feel, and I have all of those incan's. True that a true flashaholic is not limited with his hobby, and loves all lighting.

Bill


----------



## Cataract

...When you have an couple of incans just because a real flashaholic should have a couple of incandescent flashlights because he's a real flashlight collector! BOOYA!


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> ...When you have an couple of incans just because a real flashaholic should have a couple of incandescent flashlights because he's a real flashlight collector! BOOYA!



Or, when you still buy AND use incandescent lights; despite the fact that it's 2014.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When you use a MN61 in a LEEF 3x18650 for bbq duty.
(prepared fillet mignon for my Valentine and myself in sub zero temp)


----------



## jonwkng

When I type 's' on my tablet... The predictive text auto-complete function offers 'selfbuilt' as the first option and 'subwoofer' as the second... Guess it is because reading CPF reviews makes good bedtime reading...


----------



## CrazyCanuck

blah9 said:


> When a part of you doesn't want the longer days of spring and summer to come because there isn't as much darkness that time of year and you have to wait until later at night to play with your lights outside.



So true....but Spring is my favourite time of the year, so just have to look for other ways to use my lights!!


----------



## jaycyu

when you have a $100 6P-sized flashlight attached to a lanyard which has a $100 10180 flashlight attached.
Madness


----------



## Zeek

when you can't buy just one light at a time because you NEED THEM ALL!!!


----------



## blah9

When it starts to get dark and you don't bother turning on the overhead light. Instead you just turn on the Fenix PD32UE from your belt and lean it against something to light up the room.


----------



## Tmack

When your family is inside the restaurant eating, and your out back because there is a huge field and you got three modded lights in the mail today, and your more interested in comparing them then eating 

(or "you know your in laws are annoying when......")


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> When your family is inside the restaurant eating, and your out back because there is a huge field and you got three modded lights in the mail today, and your more interested in comparing them then eating
> 
> (or "you know your in laws are annoying when......")



good one. I did that with your laser tonight. Wife-"where are you going?" Me headed out the back door-"I'll be back in a minute."


----------



## Tmack

You running back inside. 
"the shed is on fire" 
Her "how" 
You ".......... Don't know......." hides laser under the mattress.


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> You running back inside.
> "the shed is on fire"
> Her "how"
> You ".......... Don't know......." hides laser under the mattress.



lol! not the shed, but, there is a nice little burn hole in my plastic hose reel now:twothumbs


----------



## Cataract

... When you're thinking about matching flashlights with furniture and decoration rather than user interface or beam profileto have an indisputable reason to keep them all over the place.


----------



## Tmack

Haha. " excuse me, do you have any living room sets in anodized titanium"


----------



## mcorp

When you purposely switch off all the lights in the house and pretend its apocalypse and switch on ceiling bounce every flashlight you have, and its brighter than switching on all your house lights.


----------



## JedSmith

- When you start liking lights with low lumen & sub-lumen modes that most 'normal' people would considered 'broken'.

- When you don't immediately change out the batteries on your dim Photon II keychain LED lights now, because you often like them dim. (And may carry one with new batteries and one with old ones for this reason.)

- When late at night is your favorite time out of each 24 hours because you can use your flashlights

- When you drive your family nuts with bright light glare and strobes - not purposely, but because you're trying them out.

- When you often leave the light off in a pitch dark bathroom, so you can use a flashlight in there.

- When you actually enjoy it, when the AC electric power goes out.

- When you think of flashlights when it comes to giving people gifts. (And buying the gift for them also gives you the chance to check out a flashlight that you might not get for yourself because you already have enough of that general category type. Youre also an expert in putting the light back in the package after you've tried it out for a few minutes, exactly the way it came. No one can tell it was opened when they get it as a gift.)

- When you come up with all sorts of 'reasons' why a particular new light is needed for a particular specific application. - - - Of course, you already own plenty of lights which would do the job just fine (but not 'perfectly'  ).


----------



## Cataract

Tmack said:


> Haha. " excuse me, do you have any living room sets in anodized titanium"



I was thinking of wooden flashlights, cerakote and special anodizing, but I kinda like the titanium couch idea... go for it!


----------



## mr6jam

neutralwhite said:


> I sleep with mine too!.
> weirdo. lool!.



Same here - I took my first nap wearing my LENSER H14. I'm new on the forum and suddenly feel like I bellong!
My wife had a hard time with the H14 while sleeping...


----------



## Echo63

When your walking round the house in your underpants, but are still carrying 3 flashlights


----------



## Monocrom

Echo63 said:


> When your walking round the house in your underpants, but are still carrying 3 flashlights



When you're walking around the apartment naked and you have five.... And one of them is a headlamp. :rock:


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> When you're walking around the apartment naked and you have five.... And one of them is a headlamp. :rock:




:thinking: erm whats holding the other 2...................


----------



## Cataract

ven said:


> :thinking: erm whats holding the other 2...................



Oh Lord! I don't think it's a good idea to ask!!!


----------



## ven

:laughing:


When you risk divorce for a silly pic for a fellow member Tmack


----------



## Tmack

I laughed so hard. Lol it was worth it. 

Your efforts were very much appreciated


----------



## jamesmtl514

I don't understand the humor in the photo. Please share


----------



## ven

jamesmtl514 said:


> I don't understand the humor in the photo. Please share




From this page
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?206701-***-Fenix-User-Group-***/page12

:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Oh Lord! I don't think it's a good idea to ask!!!



Especially since I'm known for giving blatantly honest answers. 

One in each hand. One tucked underneath each armpit.


----------



## Cataract

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> When you risk divorce for a silly pic for a fellow member Tmack






Tmack said:


> I laughed so hard. Lol it was worth it.
> 
> Your efforts were very much appreciated






ven said:


> From this page
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?206701-***-Fenix-User-Group-***/page12
> 
> :thumbsup:



Admit that you are really ordering a titanium couch and this will be on the stainless steel coffee table!




Monocrom said:


> Especially since I'm known for giving blatantly honest answers.
> 
> One in each hand. One tucked underneath each armpit.



I guess that's your way of not feeling naked when doing the laundry on Sundays  You could also ceiling bounce a couple of AAA lights between your toes at the same time, though.


----------



## greatscoot

ven said:


> :thinking: erm whats holding the other 2...................



Is that a flashlight......? (LOL)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Hey guys, family forum here.

Bill


----------



## JedSmith

Well I bought a L3 Illumination L10 w/ Nichia 219 - 4 mode in orange and after getting it ordered a 3 mode one in natural color. The natural one is for 'more daytime or when eyes aren't dark adapted use'. Don't want to have to twist the head that one extra time when firefly mode isn't useful, ya know. :thumbsup: So yeah, I guess I'm a flashaholic !


----------



## ven

You get in your truck early,approach the security gate house and the barrier stays down..........

The window of the lodge slides open with a grinning security guard shouting over to me "another torch package here for you mark" .

I jumped out excited judging by the size of his package:naughty:............he was holding :laughing: knowing it was a vinh package .

I then explained a little on de-dome,throw,lumens to a face that would show typical of one after explaining quantum physics :laughing:

They think i am odd with these "torches"  how odd..........

even though security............


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^ Truck??? As in lorry, your a lorry driver? or as in your 4*4? (Seeing as we uk people dont actualy have trucks, well maby pick up van, van with a flatbed is a truck???) I ten to think we have Bikes, cars/4*4/vans of small/med/large/then lorrys of small/large/AMERICAN SIZE! but no trucks!


----------



## ven

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> ^ Truck??? As in lorry, your a lorry driver? or as in your 4*4? (Seeing as we uk people dont actualy have trucks, well maby pick up van, van with a flatbed is a truck???) I ten to think we have Bikes, cars/4*4/vans of small/med/large/then lorrys of small/large/AMERICAN SIZE! but no trucks!



I call it my truck :laughing:




Its higher than a van anyway,sat on 35s:thumbsup:


----------



## Jash

ven said:


> I call it my truck :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its higher than a van anyway,sat on 35s:thumbsup:



Is there anywhere in the UK you can actually use something like that. Not having a go or anything, but every second vehicle at the school drop off here looks like that.


----------



## ven

Jash said:


> Is there anywhere in the UK you can actually use something like that. Not having a go or anything, but every second vehicle at the school drop off here looks like that.




In short yes,green lanes or BOAT(by way open to all traffic )then there are pay and play sites (large area of climbs,woodland ,water be it rivers or large puddles )what you pay for example $30 for the day.

One example but will try link,as not flash light related 
http://www.parkwood4x4.co.uk

parkwood4x4 is a large pay and play site.
i have seen the road trips you boys get up to,awesome !!!! UK can not compete with what you have in oz regarding wheeling trips etc,Steep point to name one I had seen on a trip
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

When lights are part of the budget, and the whole family knows it. 

OK__$__for gas, _$_ for food, _$_ for lasers, _$_ for katana, _$_ for flashlights. Then whatever is left we can put towards a cup of coffee.  /


----------



## caddylover

when your wife says-"what are in all these boxes you keep getting in the mail?":twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

Haha. My wife knows what's in the boxes from the names. I'll get a text saying, "your diodes came" because she saw my diode guys name on the box. She's actually pretty educated now. She knows all the "nm" and what color they produce. She knows how strong = burning. 
She even has her own 470mw 405nm (violet) 

The first question when I make a laser is "can it burn" followed by" can I see it," or " why so weak" depending on my answer  

That's my girl!


----------



## ven

@Tmack 

My boss is fine tbh,she has other interests like work,work and work :laughing: apart from that horses and photography (which comes back to work)


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> Haha. My wife knows what's in the boxes from the names. I'll get a text saying, "your diodes came" because she saw my diode guys name on the box. She's actually pretty educated now. She knows all the "nm" and what color they produce. She knows how strong = burning.
> She even has her own 470mw 405nm (violet)
> 
> The first question when I make a laser is "can it burn" followed by" can I see it," or " why so weak" depending on my answer
> 
> That's my girl!





That's funny!


----------



## Jash

ven said:


> In short yes,green lanes or BOAT(by way open to all traffic )then there are pay and play sites (large area of climbs,woodland ,water be it rivers or large puddles )what you pay for example $30 for the day.
> 
> One example but will try link,as not flash light related
> http://www.parkwood4x4.co.uk
> 
> parkwood4x4 is a large pay and play site.
> i have seen the road trips you boys get up to,awesome !!!! UK can not compete with what you have in oz regarding wheeling trips etc,Steep point to name one I had seen on a trip
> :thumbsup:



That place looks pretty fun! Similar to anything I've been on so far. There's some pretty epic tracks you can drive on here. Ones that last for days and days, covering hundreds of kilometres. I'm not into that as I've had enough bouncing around in the drivers seat after 3-4 hours.

My nearest 4x4 play place is Mt. Mee State Forest. It's got miles of track and you can choose harder or easier tracks. Beautiful views over the lakes. I've haven't been off road this year, and it's MARCH!!!!

Better get out there this weekend.


----------



## Jash

You know you're a flashaholic when there's an elderly couple you've seen a couple of times while walking the dog at night, and they are lighting their way with some really, really, really dim 2AA incans, so you think to yourself, " Mmm...might have to take an extra light with me and gift it to them next time I see them. Might have to be the Varta (Rayovac) 2AA Indestructable."


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I have all my shipments come to the office. Then I can strategically put them in my bag and transport them home. No questions!


----------



## Cataract

Someone asks to borrow a tool, which you promptly take out of you pockets, belt or bag and you ask "Would you like a flashlight with that?"


----------



## luisdent

...When you stop using lightbulbs, because your flashlight with a diffuser is so much cooler.


----------



## ven

When you make a new album called Flashlights on photobucket in October 13 and have 434 pictures in it..............and growing


----------



## afau led

When i realised my 3 tier display cabinet is full of surefire.
Started off with an issued SF 6BL and i kept buying surefires. Didnt realise the addiction till i have no space for new lights. 
Need a new display cabinet.


----------



## kj75

When you get out of bed, you stumble across a lamp....


----------



## adnj

You use a flashlight to look for a flashlight.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

adnj said:


> You use a flashlight to look for a flashlight.



lol


----------



## think2x

adnj said:


> You use a flashlight to look for a flashlight.



Hehe, Just watched my best friends boy do this yesterday. He used his Mag ML100 to find his G2ZL that fell behind the nightstand.


----------



## think2x

Hmmm, You might be a flashaholic if.................

You find out you wife's trip to the ER is going to be an overnight stay (nothing terrible BTW) so you ask her if there is anything in her purse that is valuable and needs to be taken back home with me. She says "oh yeah" and pulls out.......(I'm not kidding here) a Spyderco-Dragonfly Tattoo, Spyderco-Ladybug Tattoo, ITP A3 SS, 4sevens Maelstrom G5 and Fenix PD22.
All from a purse that's roughly 14"x8"x6"

She officially tops me because I only occasionally carry 3 lights, she truly EDC's 3.....What have I done???


----------



## sabasarge

You just know you're a flashaholic when.......you try to get to the mailbox everyday before your wife, so she won't see ANOTHER flashlight with your name on it.


----------



## Tmack

Every light I've been buying was "$20-30" RIGHT GUYS?! 
So have yours......... RIGHT?!  
We would be stupid NOT to buy them at that price. 
" look babe, can you believe a guy was selling this for $20-30! I be crazy to pass it up! " 
" I mean, it saves money in the long run"
"here's proof! Here's the same one for $360!"


----------



## think2x

When your wife sends you a text that 3 packages came in the mail. 
You reply with "Digikey, Going Gear and tobrien". 
She then replies " you got all 3"


----------



## jarobi

...when your four-year-old navigates the UIs of a U60 XRGT and a PD20 with ease. And, when you read this reply and know the mfgs of aforementioned and have owned and/or modded at least one of them.


----------



## Monocrom

think2x said:


> Hmmm, You might be a flashaholic if.................
> 
> You find out you wife's trip to the ER is going to be an overnight stay (nothing terrible BTW) so you ask her if there is anything in her purse that is valuable and needs to be taken back home with me. She says "oh yeah" and pulls out.......(I'm not kidding here) a Spyderco-Dragonfly Tattoo, Spyderco-Ladybug Tattoo, ITP A3 SS, 4sevens Maelstrom G5 and Fenix PD22.
> All from a purse that's roughly 14"x8"x6"
> 
> She officially tops me because I only occasionally carry 3 lights, she truly EDC's 3.....What have I done???



Could you log off and ask your wife to post, instead.


----------



## think2x

Monocrom said:


> Could you log off and ask your wife to post, instead.



That my friend would require getting her off of her games on her Galaxy S3.

Seriously though, she likes to use them way more than type or read about them.


----------



## Cataract

DUDE, who wears the pants in the house?


You know you're a flashaholic when you hear a bump in the night and automatically reach for your flashlight, only to find out the bump was your flashlight falling on the floor.


----------



## blah9

You know you're a flashaholic when you prepare to go camping with your buddy and his wife and you tell him that he doesn't need to bring a single light. I've definitely got all four of us covered.


----------



## kj2

When you drop your light and you ask it: ' are you ok baby?'


----------



## AnthonyCic

*Re You Just Know Your A Flashaholic*

Why is it that when I try to post an image it says: used must login.....When I am logged in?


----------



## think2x

Cataract said:


> DUDE, who wears the pants in the house?


No one.............:naughty:

Seriously though, no boss. WE pay the bills, WE make sure the kids are cared for and then the extra funds go for what each of us wants.
I guess that's how we've been together since 1988.



Back on topic.........You know you're a flashaholic when the combination to your safe is the model number of your favorite light.


----------



## Cataract

think2x said:


> No one.............:naughty:
> 
> Seriously though, no boss. WE pay the bills, WE make sure the kids are cared for and then the extra funds go for what each of us wants.
> I guess that's how we've been together since 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic.........You know you're a flashaholic when the combination to your safe is the model number of your favorite light.



I really meant who's in charge of critical decisions.... but by the combination number on your safe, I have to say it is your favorite flashlight!


----------



## Polargirl

*Official Flashaholics*

What makes it official that someone is a flashaholic? Is it all about how many flashlights someone own or about how much time they spend around it and the topic or a combination of both.? At what levels of any of these indicators or any other indicators does someone have to reach to be official?

*** Please Discuss and/or Debate ***


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> What makes it official that someone is a flashaholic? Is it all about how many flashlights someone own or about how much time they spend around it and the topic or a combination of both.? At what levels of any of these indicators or any other indicators does someone have to reach to be official?
> 
> *** Please Discuss and/or Debate ***



Its just how many posts you have, here at least.


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

In my personal case I think it's that I always carry (often several) flashlights with me, and take every chance to use a flashlight as soon I get to some darker area.
Friends who visit me at home pretty soon notice that there are flashlights everywhere in my house, so if they didn't know it before they comment: "_what is this, flashlights everywhere, how many do you have???_" or ask: "_ehh...you collect flashlights or?_...".
Consequently the rumor is spreading after a while, and I am an official flashoholic among as well friends, mates and relatives.
Or with other words: It's official that I need serious psychiatric help... :laughing:


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Swedpat said:


> In my personal case I think it's that I always carry (often several) flashlights with me, and take every chance to use a flashlight as soon I get to some darker area.
> Friends who visit me at home pretty soon notice that there are flashlights everywhere in my house, so if they didn't know it before they comment: "_what is this, flashlights everywhere, how many do you have???_" or ask: "_ehh...you collect flashlights or?_...".
> Consequently the rumor is spreading after a while, and I am an official flashoholic among as well friends, mates and relatives.
> Or with other words: It's official that I need psychiatric help...



LOL

I know what you mean.

As the vast majority of people MIGHT own one light, a plastic thing you need to bang on to make it stay on, "for emergencies" ironically, its incomprehensible to them that anyone has MORE than that, as its just off their radar. It would be as though you were at a friend's house and noticed he had an enormous number of wine stoppers, and started explaining that some were better for this type of bottle neck, or particular grape origin, etc....and to YOU, a wine stopper is a cork with a handle, and, what's the difference, really? To THEM, its a SCIENCE...and they look at you as pathetic in your ignorance of proper wine stopping.


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I know what you mean.
> 
> As the vast majority of people MIGHT own one light, a plastic thing you need to bang on to make it stay on, "for emergencies" ironically, its incomprehensible to them that anyone has MORE than that, as its just off their radar. It would be as though you were at a friend's house and noticed he had an enormous number of wine stoppers, and started explaining that some were better for this type of bottle neck, or particular grape origin, etc....and to YOU, a wine stopper is a cork with a handle, and, what's the difference, really? To THEM, its a SCIENCE...and they look at you as pathetic in your ignorance of proper wine stopping.



Yeah, that's a good parable. Non-flashoholics may have some cheap 2AA or 2D/4D plastic dim light and for them it's enough. As long as it puts out some amount of light it does it's job, they mean. And of course they are right if we are talking about using indoors during a power outage, or to find the coin that dropped down between the seats in the car. In the same way the cheapest wine does it's job for them who just want to be drunk. But if one want's quality it's another thing.


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

My husband just bought a TM26 and is going to eventually buy a Nitecore HC90 headlamp. I plan to buy an MBI Torpedo for myself. I doubt three among a married couple qualifies. Maybe if I get a TM26 for myself and my husband gets an MBI Torpedo for himself then we might qualify.

That brings up a question. Are there any Married couples that are both flashaholics on this site?


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> That brings up a question. Are there any Married couples that are both flashaholics on this site?



I hardly think it exists. And even if many flashoholics(this is surely 99,9% man dominated hobby) wish that their wives had been more positive to flashlights the question is if it had not been too much.
I am single and seriously I am doubtful that I would like a flashoholic wife. I guess I rather need someone who draws my attention to other things...


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

When your friends/family expect you to request a flashlight for Christmas.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

As with any hobby it is when you get addicted and fascinated by them.In no particular order and i am approaching 60 since i have been a young child my fascination has been with lights(torch)pens-knives-air guns/rifles and toy cars.Off and on i still buy them all plus radio control plus my latest craze is gadgets and i am fond of a good watch latest being a nice Seiko.

With any hobby they become spoiled by the Anorak wearers who over complicate things for no reason with the radio control lads at the top of the pile and the Led lights guys a good second place.

Often on here you see guys walking out to work like an extra from a 007 movie armed up with an edc plus about 5 back up lights(exaggerated lol).You read the stories about exploding batteries,Alkaleaks which is purely a poetic licence to do some urban adding up like 1+1 = 5.I have a really good laugh to myself when i read about the the uses of multi meters and topping cells up,never read such total nonsense in my life because i have never read any instruction sheet with any light about there use.

I have spent hundreds of pounds on lights and to be perfectly honest i regret it now but i do regret spending on all my hobbies sometimes.The snag is i am hooked on the things and today i nearly drove to the Isle of Anglesey to the boat shop to buy a new Fenix but lucky enough i fell asleep after lunch so my wallet is not any lighter.


The above is intended only as representative of my opinion not others opinion,
nor is it meant as an entreatment to invite any response by any other
regarding subject matter, content or anything associated by any other.:nana:​


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Cerealand said:


> When your friends/family expect you to request a flashlight for Christmas.



That's just "Stage 1" ... Stage 2 is when they expect to *receive* one :lolsign:


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



mcnair55 said:


> The above is intended only as representative of my opinion not others opinion,
> nor is it meant as an entreatment to invite any response by any other
> regarding subject matter, content or anything associated by any other.:nana:​



I enjoyed the reading! :thumbsup:


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

I doubt my husband and especially I could ever be a flashaholic. 

Appreciating top of the line for all your portable lighting *needs* does not seem to qualify. It's a hobby I could never understand. Maybe my husband can.


----------



## ven

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

The misses is a nikonaholic,flash guns,studio lighting etc but i have got her a few lights of which she has commented(i3 eos on keys) has been very useful.She also has a couple of others,convoy s8 is 1 of them(check convoy out for different tints for very good value)

I like lights,useful in general,useful camping,use lights daily in work as an engineer
I like floody lights,throwy lights,like different brands to tints
I have a slight addictive personality,i dont do anything by 1/2,all or nothing........

I like my modded lights,mentioning no name vinh great innovation,improves performance and components,makes a great light awesome!!!

So that is not helping my addiction :laughing:

I admit i have far too many lights,ridiculous for what i need but i like them and enjoy then for fun as well as work and other uses........

I guess its the same for other forums,be it cars,watches,knitting :laughing: 

A light can save your life,its very useful considering 1/3 of the day is dark(unless live further up north then 20hrs of dark for 6 months,20hrs of light for the other 6 months)

My work tool box just to name a small variety ,i have around 6 or 7 sets of allen keys,2 lots of ratchet spanner set,1/4,3/8/1/2" socket sets,again at home for truck.I have 4 ratchet screw drivers,probably 4 set of bit sets(security/star etc) why........well if i loose one :laughing:

Each to their own,hobby,interest,job/work,camping,dog walking............all have different reasons for owning many different lights,then custom brass,ti etc ......different leds,reflectors,tints,just so many options for so many applications........

Polargirl,you have stuck around,at time of this waffle :laughing: your at 49 posts,so your not going anywhere fast,i guess you like it here:twothumbs and i predict more lights in time ,as you /hubby will want to try different brands/tints/sizes/cells etc etc 

How many handbags do you have......need an EDC for each :laughing:

regards ven


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

You have the lights you need, and know what you plan to get, yet you stay around questioning what it takes to be a "flashaholic" 
Have you convinced yourself your not yet?  

Either your bored, or you have a deeper interest than what your trying to depict, or your struggling to understand the intricacies of the flashaholic, I don't know. 
I do know, instead of researching and buying what you need. You feel it's beneficial, or fun, to talk about the lights, their uses, and difference in performance and "maneuverability" 
So I ask you, why do you continue to start threads, post, and respond, even after you have what you need, if it's TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE for you to understand the flashaholics you've been so keen to chat with? ?..............


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



ven said:


> The misses is a nikonaholic,flash guns,studio lighting etc but i have got her a few lights of which she has commented(i3 eos on keys) has been very useful.She also has a couple of others,convoy s8 is 1 of them(check convoy out for different tints for very good value)
> 
> I like lights,useful in general,useful camping,use lights daily in work as an engineer
> I like floody lights,throwy lights,like different brands to tints
> I have a slight addictive personality,i dont do anything by 1/2,all or nothing........
> 
> I like my modded lights,mentioning no name vinh great innovation,improves performance and components,makes a great light awesome!!!
> 
> So that is not helping my addiction :laughing:
> 
> I admit i have far too many lights,ridiculous for what i need but i like them and enjoy then for fun as well as work and other uses........
> 
> I guess its the same for other forums,be it cars,watches,knitting :laughing:
> 
> A light can save your life,its very useful considering 1/3 of the day is dark(unless live further up north then 20hrs of dark for 6 months,20hrs of light for the other 6 months)
> 
> My work tool box just to name a small variety ,i have around 6 or 7 sets of allen keys,2 lots of ratchet spanner set,1/4,3/8/1/2" socket sets,again at home for truck.I have 4 ratchet screw drivers,probably 4 set of bit sets(security/star etc) why........well if i loose one :laughing:
> 
> Each to their own,hobby,interest,job/work,camping,dog walking............all have different reasons for owning many different lights,then custom brass,ti etc ......different leds,reflectors,tints,just so many options for so many applications........
> 
> Polargirl,you have stuck around,at time of this waffle :laughing: your at 49 posts,so your not going anywhere fast,i guess you like it here:twothumbs and i predict more lights in time ,as you /hubby will want to try different brands/tints/sizes/cells etc etc
> 
> How many handbags do you have......need an EDC for each :laughing:
> 
> regards ven



Next time i am in Manchester put the kettle on my boot is full of sample tools like socket sets and screw drivers and other goodies.


----------



## ven

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



mcnair55 said:


> Next time i am in Manchester put the kettle on my boot is full of sample tools like socket sets and screw drivers and other goodies.




Which 1 i have 27 kettles :nana: stainless,plastic,slow or long boil :laughing:

Oh and its only PG tips seen as i work there :laughing:


----------



## ven

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

I have just put a big order in mr mcnair too at work(paid for) but i pretty much have 3 -5of everything(some more),from digi calipers/clocks to security bits.
From draper,snap on,8(japanese allen keys ),halford pro,wera,facom,bahco off the top of my head,lots more........some bought by me,some by work........

Yep i like my tools too

Thanks for offer


----------



## Grizzman

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

In my opinion, being a flashaholic is unrelated to the quantity, quality, or prices paid for lights. 

If a person: 

understands that lights are important tools that allow a person to use all his/her other tools in complete darkness

understands that going beyond what is available in a nearby sporting goods, camping supply, tool, general store will generally provide a superior product

believes that it is important to make the most informed decision possible when purchasing a tool (flashlights included)

considers flashlight use/discussion/collecting to be an enjoyable way to spend time

They just might be a flashaholic.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

X zaser  Ynez .:-D population on page p(mm ll d. C I @?d:-!


----------



## ven

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Tmack said:


> X zaser  Ynez .:-D population on page p(mm ll d. C I @?d:-!



I put that into google translator and it came back with" i have enough lasers for every member of CPF to give away free"


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Tmack said:


> You have the lights you need, and know what you plan to get, yet you stay around questioning what it takes to be a "flashaholic"
> Have you convinced yourself your not yet?
> 
> Either your bored, or you have a deeper interest than what your trying to depict, or your struggling to understand the intricacies of the flashaholic, I don't know.
> I do know, instead of researching and buying what you need. You feel it's beneficial, or fun, to talk about the lights, their uses, and difference in performance and "maneuverability"
> So I ask you, why do you continue to start threads, post, and respond, even after you have what you need, if it's TOTALLY IMPOSSIBLE for you to understand the flashaholics you've been so keen to chat with? ?..............



It never occurred t me that there was such a thing as flashlight enthusiasts. I also never knew there was a whole genre of flashlights that can't be bought in chain stores. I have a hard time walking away until I know enough knowledge about these things.

My husband loves his light so much and I am so happy for him. I kind of want to share in it with a keychain light. This forum is the one place where to air enthusiasm about flashlights.


----------



## ven

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

yoyoman has some beautiful coll.......family of AAA etc lights,some nice good value DQG lights too,then custom ti ones..............it never ends


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

You just know you're a flashaholic when...

Probably most of us are men, and among the many silly things men do in their spare time, flashlight collecting is pretty harmless imho. More along the lines of stamp or coin collecting. Wouldn't worry about it if I were the gf / wife. 

One thing I don't think I'll ever get into, is the endless variety of custom lights out there. Knowing there's better lights out there than local shops carry, the tech in them, user interface / quality differences, etc etc: yes please. :thumbsup: But knowing many of those one-off flashlight makers and their products, feels like knowing the 17 types of misprint for a particular stamp. Nice to 'look behind the curtain' now and then, but that'll do for me.

Becoming a go-to person of sorts among friends / family etc when it comes to flashlights, batteries & related: oh why not. Worse things could happen.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



ven said:


> I have just put a big order in mr mcnair too at work(paid for) but i pretty much have 3 -5of everything(some more),from digi calipers/clocks to security bits.
> From draper,snap on,8(japanese allen keys ),halford pro,wera,facom,bahco off the top of my head,lots more........some bought by me,some by work........
> 
> Yep i like my tools too
> 
> 
> Thanks for offer



As you love your tools so much i am selling on promotion at the moment diamond coated electrical terminal cleaner sets in a handy wallet of 3.


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



RetroTechie said:


> You just know you're a flashaholic when...
> 
> Probably most of us are men, and among the many silly things men do in their spare time, flashlight collecting is pretty harmless imho. More along the lines of stamp or coin collecting. Wouldn't worry about it if I were the gf / wife.
> 
> One thing I don't think I'll ever get into, is the endless variety of custom lights out there. Knowing there's better lights out there than local shops carry, the tech in them, user interface / quality differences, etc etc: yes please. :thumbsup: But knowing many of those one-off flashlight makers and their products, feels like knowing the 17 types of misprint for a particular stamp. Nice to 'look behind the curtain' now and then, but that'll do for me.
> 
> Becoming a go-to person of sorts among friends / family etc when it comes to flashlights, batteries & related: oh why not. Worse things could happen.



I like the fact that the light my husband has and the other lights we are getting will all be better than what's in a box store.

The coin and stamp collection analogy helps. I can understand the smartphone passion thing even if I think the whole Android vs Apple thing is way overblown. I can't say I didn't get all that passionate about it.My husband and I each have a 6.44" Sony Xperia Z Ultra — LTE which is basically sold only by Sony for its version and in Google Store for its version. Before that, I had a Nexus 4 and my husband had an Xcover.

How analogous is the flashlight enthusiast to the smartphone fanboy? XDA–Developers seems quite a bit different from this site.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> I like the fact that the light my husband has and the other lights we are getting will all be better than what's in a box store.
> 
> The coin and stamp collection analogy helps. I can understand the smartphone passion thing even if I think the whole Android vs Apple thing is way overblown. I can't say I didn't get all that passionate about it.My husband and I each have a 6.44" Sony Xperia Z Ultra — LTE which is basically sold only by Sony for its version and in Google Store for its version. Before that, I had a Nexus 4 and my husband had an Xcover.
> 
> How analogous is the flashlight enthusiast to the smartphone fanboy? XDA–Developers seems quite a bit different from this site.



I collect gadgets.I have 2 Nexus 7 tabs (2012 & 2013) versions plus a 10" Asus memo pad.Three Smartphones latest being the new Motrola and just bought a sound plinth for my Smart TV.

Do not under estimate box stores,2 of my best lights have come from box stores and i am a huge Fenix fan and have several.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

I think this site has the full gamut of users. Some need something for a particular event/purpose....and get what they want and scoot. Others do the same thing, and become intrigued by the options and factors that might be considered. 

For myself....as I use a lot of different types of lighting for work, etc...I fit more into the mechanics with lots of tools as opposed to the collector with lots of tools, category. 

So I don't really "collect" lights the way some of us here do. They WILL buy a beautiful light just because owning it makes them smile. 

Just like stamp collectors - they love HAVING the lights. ..and, if using them...they'd be very very upset if a light were to suffer a pin pick of anodizing damage. To them, that might ruin a light, as a tear might break a stamp collectors heart, etc.

So we are a mixed bag of flashoholics with the full spectrum of tool vs collection mentality. 

You can be a flashoholic with one body and just new drop ins or whatever works for you. ..you can collect one brand or one salient feature of significance to you...any thing at all is open.



Let's just say a flashoholic is "Into lights"...and that will probably cover a large part of what's going on here.


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



TEEJ said:


> I think this site has the full gamut of users. Some need something for a particular event/purpose....and get what they want and scoot. Others do the same thing, and become intrigued by the options and factors that might be considered.
> 
> For myself....as I use a lot of different types of lighting for work, etc...I fit more into the mechanics with lots of tools as opposed to the collector with lots of tools, category.
> 
> So I don't really "collect" lights the way some of us here do. They WILL buy a beautiful light just because owning it makes them smile.
> 
> Just like stamp collectors - they love HAVING the lights. ..and, if using them...they'd be very very upset if a light were to suffer a pin pick of anodizing damage. To them, that might ruin a light, as a tear might break a stamp collectors heart, etc.
> 
> So we are a mixed bag of flashoholics with the full spectrum of tool vs collection mentality.
> 
> You can be a flashoholic with one body and just new drop ins or whatever works for you. ..you can collect one brand or one salient feature of significance to you...any thing at all is open.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say a flashoholic is "Into lights"...and that will probably cover a large part of what's going on here.



I guess I can say I both my husband and I like top quality devices and are willing to research the internet for them. We don't buy things for a hobby like coin or stamp collectors do. 

I'll probably stop coming here shortly only to return when my husband purchases his HC90 headlamp and I purchase my MBI Torpedo to thank everyone in the forum who helped me.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> I guess I can say I both my husband and I like top quality devices and are willing to research the internet for them. We don't buy things for a hobby like coin or stamp collectors do.
> 
> I'll probably stop coming here shortly only to return when my husband purchases his HC90 headlamp and I purchase my MBI Torpedo to thank everyone in the forum who helped me.



LOL

The thing to keep in mind are two opposing forces at play.

1) You wanted the best available light to provide illumination for your personal needs. You based you selection on what was available today, given current technology. This is one reason you DON'T have a flip phone, Windows XP, etc...which might have BEEN the best choice, _when you chose them_.

2) In a year or two, or, maybe even tomorrow morning, your current selection is likely to no longer be "the best" choice, as new technologies are constantly improving. You therefore DROP your current drive to have the best choice, and muddle along with Windows XP or whatever...OR.... you check back here once in a while to see what's available/if there's any new stuff of interest.


:devil:

IE: You have a personality that researches and makes a choice, because you WANT the best choice, but, later, as things improve, there will be a NEW best choice.



Some will say, yeah, but 3800 lumens is STILL 3800 lumens, but, lets face it, back when 100 lumens was state of the art....people were saying, hey, 100 lumens is STILL 100 lumens, so why upgrade...and so on through the march of time.


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> The thing to keep in mind are two opposing forces at play.
> 
> 1) You wanted the best available light to provide illumination for your personal needs. You based you selection on what was available today, given current technology. This is one reason you DON'T have a flip phone, Windows XP, etc...which might have BEEN the best choice, _when you chose them_.
> 
> 2) In a year or two, or, maybe even tomorrow morning, your current selection is likely to no longer be "the best" choice, as new technologies are constantly improving. You therefore DROP your current drive to have the best choice, and muddle along with Windows XP or whatever...OR.... you check back here once in a while to see what's available/if there's any new stuff of interest.
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> IE: You have a personality that researches and makes a choice, because you WANT the best choice, but, later, as things improve, there will be a NEW best choice.



:laughing: You do have a point.

XP on the other hand is a bad analogy. Many people still think XP is the best OS out there and resent Microsoft forcing them to upgrade.

I am about to make a statement that is sacrilegious to this site and just inviting a lynch mob. Computers need to be upgraded fairly often for the sake of compatibility whereas a flashlight usually never needs to be upgraded as it works and may not even need to be replaced thanks to flashes on smartphones. With that said, I now need to find a place to hide so the lynch mob doesn't start throwing cheap and heavy flashlights at me! oo:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> a flashlight usually never needs to be upgraded as it works and may not even need to be replaced thanks to flashes on smartphones.



There are no cool flashlights once the power goes out; there's only what's there and what works.

That being said, most smartphones on standby last about a week, whereas your basic pocket-light-in-a-drawer-somewhere will wait for at least half a decade..


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> :laughing: You do have a point.
> 
> XP on the other hand is a bad analogy. Many people still think XP is the best OS out there and resent Microsoft forcing them to upgrade.
> 
> I am about to make a statement that is sacrilegious to this site and just inviting a lynch mob. Computers need to be upgraded fairly often for the sake of compatibility whereas a flashlight usually never needs to be upgraded as it works and may not even need to be replaced thanks to flashes on smartphones. With that said, I now need to find a place to hide so the lynch mob doesn't start throwing cheap and heavy flashlights at me! oo:



Well, you can make a case that a dumb phone still can make calls, so why did you upgrade to a "smart one"?


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



TEEJ said:


> Well, you can make a case that a dumb phone still can make calls, so why did you upgrade to a "smart one"?



Because a "smart" phone is primarily a very portable computer and is only secondarily a phone so calling it a phone is a bit of a misnomer.


----------



## buds224

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> I doubt three among a married couple qualifies.
> 
> That brings up a question. Are there any Married couples that are both flashaholics on this site?



Based on your choices, I am willing to bet most people here consider you qualified.

My wife is coming around. First it was, "At least your hobby/collection is useful." It's now gotten to, "I need a light for work, give me something that......" Where before, I had to convince her daily to bring something.


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



archimedes said:


> That's just "Stage 1" ... Stage 2 is when they expect to *receive* one :lolsign:



Turns out that I am well beyond stage 2. It has gotten to the point where they state, "please no more lights for them.' A person would state, I already have 'x' amount of light from you. I only need 1... :mecry:


----------



## dc38

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> Because a "smart" phone is primarily a very portable computer and is only secondarily a phone so calling it a phone is a bit of a misnomer.



A phone is only as smart as its user, as a flashlight is only as tactical as its operator...flashaholics are flashaholics so long as we've got that new light itch


----------



## Polargirl

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



dc38 said:


> A phone is only as smart as its user, as a flashlight is only as tactical as its operator...flashaholics are flashaholics so long as we've got that new light itch



To be technical, a phone does have its own artificial intelligence so I have to disagree. There are plenty of Phandroids who love having several different smartphones despite having no practical need for that many.


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

One light that I still use often and is dated is my E01. Dated but reliable and enough light for late night tasks. Several threads here on it. On the other end of the spectrum, Polargirl, you should check out Vinh's lights....You and your husband would both giggle when using his creations  




Barry

<EDIT> My wife carries an E01 as well along with a PD35. Not a full flashoholic yet but on her way!


----------



## dc38

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> To be technical, a phone does have its own artificial intelligence so I have to disagree. There are plenty of Phandroids who love having several different smartphones despite having no practical need for that many.



Having intelligence and being smart are two different things  I'm intelligent, but I'm not that smart...I'd like to think that smartness is the application of one's intelligence.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> To be technical, a phone does have its own artificial intelligence so I have to disagree. There are plenty of Phandroids who love having several different smartphones despite having no practical need for that many.



Its more likely that THEY perceived a need...for example, one might work better for one thing, but not as well for another...so, they supplemented their inventory with something that filled the gap.

For example, many new smart phones no longer support Flash, and, some people's lives involve applications requiring Flash (One example)....so, they have to decide to either get something that DOES support flash, or, to drop that part of their life, etc. The phone that does support flash might not allow multiple applications to run simultaneously, and, their life might involve the need to run multiple applications simultaneously, and so forth. 

One phone might be on a plan that provides reception in a location that they need to have reception in, and another might not have reception in that location, but may get better reception in a different area, and so forth.

Some people have phones for personal use, and, additional phones for business use, as they may need to differentiate calls/phone bills/expense accounts, etc. Some people use their phones to process payments, and there are associated PCI compliance criteria, and/or browser/OS incompatibilities between some online credit card processors and systems, etc.

So, if you add up all the ways in which having more than one phone might make sense, for someone, its easier to imagine why someone might need more than one phone. Just like any other tool set, the individual is the one who justifies the set, based upon what THEY need/want. 

If they are collectors, sure, all bets are off....as, afterall, really, will a stamp collector ever NEED any of the collected stamps?




(I have one phone I use for both business and personal use, so I don't fit the multiple phone group criteria)


In any case, the idea of wanting to do the research and select the best light option, implies that you want the best light option, and spent at least some time trying to choose it, rather than simply walking into Wallyworld and buying the first flashlight you saw on the shelf.

That means that you WANTED a good light, and, were willing to spend at least some time on it.


It also implies that if you were to repeat the process, or, theoretically, done this in 2 years instead of now, you would not choose what you chose today, as, in 2 years, the options might be better...and you WOULD HAVE chosen a better light than you chose today.


So.....say 2 years from now, you would either decide that you DON'T want the best light, you want a 2 year older version that is less bright, has less range, and less cell life, etc...or, you'd decide to get whatever is top shelf at the time.


As when choosing this time (Present), you did NOT choose to purchase something with less output and so forth due to its obsolescence, it is reasonable to assume that you would not make that choice 2 years from now.


If you do not upgrade though, you ARE making that choice though...hence the concept of upgrading periodically.


My personal feeling is that if the light you HAVE is working for you, and you simply don't run into scenarios where its unable to get dim enough or bright enough, or run long enough, or be small enough to carry around conveniently, then really, there's no NEED to upgrade.


In real life though, as progress marches on, you find that your big light with high out put is too large to keep with you, so, you don't always have it with you when needed....so the upgrade is often to get a light with the same output in a smaller/lighter form factor that works better in that regard.


WHEN you decide to do that is of course a function of your own personal criteria, as in HOW small/light or, brighter, etc, is ENOUGH to be WORTH swapping for?


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

Back on topic...


TEEJ said:


> Let's just say a flashoholic is "Into lights"...and that will probably cover a large part of what's going on here.


Well in case it wasn't implied, I'd add "with passion" to that. As in: one way or another, having an emotional aspect. Getting satisfaction from holding a light in your hand, feeling proud about that beamshot of your souped-up ...vn light with dedomed emitter, discussing what LED tints to (dis)like, having a custom logo laser-etched into your favourite light, whatever.

For example a shop owner with a couple hundred flashlights stacked in the back, I'd NOT (automatically) count him/her as a flashaholic. Even though one might say that person is "into lights".
And yeah that pretty much covers it, imho...


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

A shop can sell a lot of cans of beans without being "into beans".



The into part implies an enthusiasm. 

The way a child might be "into dinosaurs" etc.

The shop might be into making money selling something...but it might just be a commodity to them.

I think your idea about the aspect of passion does overlap my idea about what being into something means. ..so I think that conceptually we are on the same page.


----------



## Zorzi

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

Although I still don't consider myself a flashaholic, I can understand at least one of its aspects. I found this forum searching for info about rechargeable batteries two weeks ago and since then I've been checking it every single day, searching for specific topics (for which I had no interest at all before) or simply zapping around. I think I was bitten by the fly of the flashaholic fever


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Zorzi said:


> I was bitten by the fly of the flashaholic fever



Yes you have. Have fun.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Zorzi said:


> Although I still don't consider myself a flashaholic, I can understand at least one of its aspects. I found this forum searching for info about rechargeable batteries two weeks ago and since then I've been checking it every single day, searching for specific topics (for which I had no interest at all before) or simply zapping around. I think I was bitten by the fly of the flashaholic fever



A See See Fly?


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

Haha nice.


----------



## Zorzi

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

Hehe yeah


----------



## Zorzi

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

I have a lot of lights in their way right now, none a top notch like the ones you guys have here, but you know, we always want something better, especially after you discover a whole new world.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

V11rvn 
V25cvn C20cvn S200c2vn Mm15vn convoy m1 & c8 all in route to my house. Haha what happened! I just wanted a couple nice lights. Now I need several cases to carry them.


----------



## novice

*Re: Official Flashaholics*



Polargirl said:


> I am about to make a statement that is sacrilegious to this site and just inviting a lynch mob. Computers need to be upgraded fairly often for the sake of compatibility whereas a flashlight usually never needs to be upgraded as it works and may not even need to be replaced thanks to flashes on smartphones. With that said, I now need to find a place to hide so the lynch mob doesn't start throwing cheap and heavy flashlights at me! oo:



Polargirl,
I try not to be a snob! (well, usually) Sometimes when people show me their plastic light that they won't be able to swap out batteries for, I smile and think to myself, "Well, at least they're carrying _something_. That's a gold star for them!" The reason why I personally am opposed to relying upon a phone for use as a flashlight is that your need to use a light might someday involve an emergency encompassing dark conditions such as a power outage inside a building, or an auto accident at night. You don't want to be depleting the batteries on your primary communication device. The led on a smartphone may not use much current, but when it is so easy to carry some small light on your person (or keychain), it's best to extend the battery life of your phone as long as possible. Also, smartphones do not utilize/shape/project light very efficiently. Even a small keychain light like a Fenix E01 has a tiny reflector which helps get more light out the front (and a total runtime of ~21 hours on 1x AAA). I think of my keychain light as primarily a backup. Under the hottest summer conditions, I will also always have my 1xCR123a Fenix P2D in a front pocket. I have two different keychain pill fobs, with a spare lithium battery for each light. Also, while I can appreciate the utility of a smartphone that does many things, I would be reluctant (If I even _had_ a smartphone!) "to put all of my eggs in one basket". The smartphone can produce light, or show you the time, or do any of a number of things I'm not even aware of, but if you are stuck somewhere with a smartphone only, and you drop it somewhere irretrievable, or it breaks, or someone grabs it out of your hand on a busy sidewalk/off your table and runs, a lack of redundancy can complicate life.


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Official Flashaholics*

I believe I am a flashaholic, and have enough posts here to prove it. Right now I have six lights that I have uses for, and a handful of cheap keychain faxton style lights to give away/clip onto zippers, etc. I have had a use for every light I bought at the time I bought it. It may be that a later purchase became a better fix, like my EA4 after I already had my TM11, but I still have uses for all of them. It is fun to read about all the guys that go gaga over special drop-ins or one-off mods or de-doming an LED for a better beam pattern (for them), but it is not something I would ever do.

Polargirl, I do think both you and your husband would like to have a Nitecore EA4 as your all-around lights. It is small enough to fit inside a toilet paper tube, very well built, uses 4 AA batteries, and it's brightness range starts at about where you keychain light will end and extends out for a 100 or so meters if you really need to reach out and touch someone.


----------



## jaycyu

...when you have two 1000 OTF bezels, and face them towards each other.


----------



## IsaacL

*Annndddddd....the universe just collapsed into a blackhole *:naughty:




jaycyu said:


> ...when you have two 1000 OTF bezels, and face them towards each other.


----------



## Cataract

jaycyu said:


> ...when you have two 1000 OTF bezels, and face them towards each other.






IsaacL said:


> *Annndddddd....the universe just collapsed into a blackhole *:naughty:



then pull out your backups and create a new one...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

jaycyu said:


> ...when you have two 1000 OTF bezels, and face them towards each other.



Don't cross the streams...
(Ghostbusters reference..)


----------



## Hodsta

When you secretly check in even though you have convinced yourself you reached torch/flashlight nirvana.


----------



## LGT

When you put your flashlight on high mode right on top of your glow in the dark wristwatch to check what time it is. Even though you really don't need to know the time.


----------



## TEEJ

LGT said:


> When you put your flashlight on high mode right on top of your glow in the dark wristwatch to check what time it is. Even though you really don't need to know the time.



You know, if you get tritium for the watch, the hands, etc glow all by them selves....so your WATCH is now a light too.


----------



## Ishango

When a local security and awareness program, which I'm participating in, from the town council lets you know in their newsletter that they have ordered flashlights (and other stuff) to lend out for events, the first thing you're thinking of is: "Why don't you state what you did buy (specs and review please)?" and the second is: "Nah, can't be anymore powerful than what I'm already carrying". Third thought was if the people participating wanted a flashlight they don't have to return after the event I might have a few lying around for them.


----------



## teckul

Jash said:


> You get woken by a bump in the night and realise it was one of your flashlights falling off your bedside table.


----------



## scottinarctic1

You find a forum , read for few weeks, decide to make a purchase, spend a few more days reading/learning, change your mind 20 times what to buy, and end up spending almost $400 on first purchase. Fenix (TK 61 VN) My wife is going to hate you guys.


----------



## IsaacL

Welcome to the sickness. Brace yourself, the worst is yet to come! 



scottinarctic1 said:


> You find a forum , read for few weeks, decide to make a purchase, spend a few more days reading/learning, change your mind 20 times what to buy, and end up spending almost $400 on first purchase. Fenix (TK 61 VN) My wife is going to hate you guys.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Step one join CPF
Step two buy lights
Step three go to bank get a credit line
Step four buy more lights
Step five re mortgage the house
Step six buy more lights
Step seven get kicked out from house
Step eight make 'will work for high cri Ti lights'sign.


----------



## RetroTechie

scottinarctic1 said:


> My wife is going to hate you guys.


Please start a new thread on what light to get for your wife...  :laughing:


----------



## Illum

scottinarctic1 said:


> My wife is going to hate you guys.



There's at least one wife that anonymously spoke out about it, wouldn't be the last. Hey hubby


----------



## japudjuha

You know your a flashaholic when you see a brand new 4WD with 3+ pairs of spotties on it, and you just have to tell the guy about your one handheld light
that will smoke all of his combined


----------



## blah9

When a new person comes into the lab and within the first hour already finds out about the number of flashlights you're carrying around all day.


----------



## jonwkng

You see a Triple Quad (That's 12) XP-L modded X40 on sale, and your heart skips a beat. :huh:
And you think to yourself. A Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn (Just say it out loud).
Darn, that sounds good...
And you buy it. 

My name is Jonathan...
I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

No one click that above link, whatever you do NO OME CLICK IT, its a scam, it's a virus, it will make ur PC or tablet or whatever explode, just don't click that link.












Oops.


----------



## fyrstormer

I've got one.

You know you're a flashaholic when you pack your stuff to move to a new house, and you need a box to take all your fancy lightbulbs with you.


----------



## blah9

When you pack for a night hike and feel weird about only bringing two flashlights with you during the day instead of the usual four because the other two are packed in a different backpack for the trip.


----------



## BanditoPete

When, as a teacher, you can't wait to bring into class your box of lights and a couple lasers and teach your Physics class about the properties of light, the differences among transparent, translucent, and opaque, refelction, refraction, and Snell's Law. Of course, you have more fun than many of the students!


----------



## fyrstormer

When you take earplugs to a rave so you can enjoy the light show.


----------



## dlc5242

neutralwhite said:


> I sleep with mine too!.
> weirdo. lool!.



I sometimes do that too. I suppose it is kind of weird, but oh well.


----------



## buds224

When you take a greyman approach (concealing your gear) by using a designer backpack to an out of town formal function, and someone still says to you, "Wow, and I thought I was prepared with my flashlight." as he notices the RRT01 and D25C mini on the side pocket.


----------



## IsaacL

dlc5242 said:


> I sometimes do that too. I suppose it is kind of weird, but oh well.


You are among friends.  I've fallen asleep with a light clipped to my pocket on occasion as well.


----------



## Cataract

fyrstormer said:


> When you take earplugs to a rave so you can enjoy the light show.



...When you get thrown out of the rave because your flashlights are ruining the light show for the others


----------



## IsaacL

^^^I laughed pretty hard at that one^^^

...when you're at a Black Keys concert and 10,000 odd people are waving their iPhone flashlights and you whip out your 4.5A triple [emoji12]


----------



## yoyoman

I was following posts in a thread and someone asked me to post some pictures. I was at work and couldn't post because I had an important meeting. I was presenting to a senior management team member of the Fortune 50 company I work for. I don't do that - present to senior management - everyday. I was only a little distracted because I was thinking of which pictures I should post. As soon as the meeting was over, I rushed back to my office and immediately posted the pictures.


----------



## ven

:laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## starz1

I cant wait for night fall so I can get outside and see the beams just fly out into the sky!


----------



## Cataract

... when you readily lick flashahol off a dirty concrete floor with paint chips coming off of it. *Then* you're a _real_ flashaholic...


----------



## lefteye219

When you dont turn lights in your home so that you can use your flashlight [emoji4]


----------



## trailblazer295

When your father orders you some more 18650 cells for use in cheap bike lights previously purchased and you start browsing 18650 quality light options.


----------



## Cataract

lefteye219 said:


> When you dont turn lights in your home so that you can use your flashlight [emoji4]



I use a flashlight to turn the lights off from the bedroom towards the front door and then get back with intact toes. That allows me to open the blinds an observe out the front for suspicious activity that is not likely to happen (I even get a reduction on my insurance for living in a safe neighborhood... I like to pretend that is all because of me keeping watch with my lights :nana


----------



## ven

When you purposely dont replace the bulb in the down stairs outhouse(extension on kitchen with toilet/washing machine etc) and use your flashlight in that room at night,every night,for a couple of months so far ,and it will be over winter too which means i will be needing/using it earlier and earlier as the weeks/months come in


----------



## blah9

ven said:


> When you purposely dont replace the bulb in the down stairs outhouse(extension on kitchen with toilet/washing machine etc) and use your flashlight in that room at night,every night,for a couple of months so far ,and it will be over winter too which means i will be needing/using it earlier and earlier as the weeks/months come in



That sounds like something I would do. My wife complained the other day that the light is out in the storage area of my Jeep, and I didn't even realize that was the case. I knew it was dim before, so I always just pull out a light from my belt to see back there without giving it another thought.  I get ready for bed every day with the lights out and just use my EDC for illumination. It's kind of nice to not have any bright lights on for a little while before bed.


----------



## ven

:laughing: so we are normal then although the boss has her own edc lights(in her hand bag deep down in the abyss),i put one in the cupboard in the outhouse,so there is a flashlight(eagle eye x2) there for her to use :laughing: or me if i forget one of several next to me


----------



## magellan

You'd rather eat Top Ramen for two weeks than pass up another flashlight purchase.


----------



## wedlpine

magellan said:


> You'd rather eat Top Ramen for two weeks than pass up another flashlight purchase.



I'd rather eat ramen anyway, I love that stuff.


----------



## magellan

wedlpine said:


> I'd rather eat ramen anyway, I love that stuff.



Me too!


----------



## Tmack

Raw ramen dinner tastefully lit by 4000lm


----------



## CMAG




----------



## R.W.D.

When your primary lights backup also has a backup. Furthermore when you have a backup on your keys and another around your neck. 

Haha you know your a flashoholic when the power fails from a storm here in FL and your the only speck of light from your general area seen from space xD


----------



## CMAG

R.W.D. said:


> When your primary lights backup also has a backup. Furthermore when you have a backup on your keys and another around your neck.
> 
> Haha you know your a flashoholic when the power fails from a storm here in FL and your the only speck of light from your general area seen from space xD



Some here have enough Trit's, with there torches turned off can be seen from space


----------



## yoyoman

I can't keep all my lights with trits in one place because the wife complained they made too much light at night and bothered her.


----------



## Cataract

...When the first thing you have to tell people when they walk in your place is: "If you pick up a flashlight, just don't point it at anyone's eyes, that's the only rule."


----------



## lumentia

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> No one click that above link, whatever you do NO OME CLICK IT, its a scam, it's a virus, it will make ur PC or tablet or whatever explode, just don't click that link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.


I sneezed from the dust that came thru my smartphone :laughing: classic :laughing:


----------



## yoyoman

...When you read a thread about recommending a light to an LEO and, even though you're not an LEO, you read the whole thread and have an opinion.

...When you read a thread about recommend a light for me and, even though you know people are just posting their favorite lights, you read the whole thread and look for recommendations of your favorite lights and give them more support and compliments.

...When you read a thread and know many posts are off topic, but still find it interesting and worthwhile.


----------



## lumentia

When you have your K40Mvn on moonlight out of consideration for other campers, someone in your group offers to loan you a brighter flashlight out of pity and your reply is to turn yours to turbo for a second or 2. "Oh thanks I'm good. This things kind of a monster. See?'' Next day said good samaritan is on CPF looking for a better flashlight.


----------



## bdogps

You wait for night to come, specially during those long summer days, to walk the dog, but actually you are walking your torch(flash light). The dog is just a ruse so people do not think your up to no good, walking around in the dark with a torch.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## yoyoman

^ Even worse: You walk one dog and bring three lights (torches). One to light the path so you can walk, one throw beast and one flood monster.


----------



## dc38

^^guilty.

Ill play; what about when you have so many spare batteries you go out of your way to justify a new light purchase so the spare batteries get used?


----------



## mcm308

When you buy an old school Surefire and it arrives nice and purrrrty.. Then say I need another one to actually use..lol


----------



## ForrestChump

You use 1 of your CR123's out of your ( 4 CR123 holder ) PowerPax Battery carrier and there's one open space you cant stand.



:duh2:


----------



## think2x

When your neighbor asks "do you have a generator?" the next day following a scheduled 8 hour power outage the night before. Answer "Nope, I just like flashlights."
I can imagine what the 1200 lumen Tri-XM-L modded Porter Cable 18v floodlight + Armytek Wizard Pro must have looked like from their house.


----------



## Nicrod

lefteye219 said:


> When you dont turn lights in your home so that you can use your flashlight [emoji4]



That is me all the way brother. I look foward to walking into the dark bathroom or kitchen.


----------



## Cataract

Does anyone have a tattoo of a flashlight? (pics of it didn't happen!)


----------



## LeafSamurai

You get backups of backups of backups of backups........


----------



## UnderPar

LeafSamurai said:


> You get backups of backups of backups of backups........



True! And never get contented with backups. . . . . . .


----------



## bdogps

You have ordered a torch(flash light) and you are waiting for it to arrive. the way you fill the void is by watching video reviews of the torch you bought.


----------



## blah9

When you go on a day trip expecting to get home well before dark and you still bring four flashlights along just in case.


----------



## Cataract

When the Saturday morning laundry includes 2 holsters and the after breakfast dishes include 2 flashlights. I don't do that often enough, though...


----------



## jamesmtl514

When you no longer have room in your pockets for the essentials like wallet and phone because you have too many flashlights in there already.


----------



## yoyoman

You decide to focus purchases on 18650 powered lights because you like the compromises between output, size and runtime...and then you buy a few new CR123/18350 lights because you feel that you just need them.


----------



## ven

When you have 995 pics in your flashlight album and 80 in another beam pic album..............


----------



## think2x

ven said:


> When you have 995 pics in your flashlight album and 80 in another beam pic album..............



How about when you have more pictures of your light collection than you do of your family?


----------



## Cataract

ven said:


> When you have 995 pics in your flashlight album and 80 in another beam pic album..............





think2x said:


> How about when you have more pictures of your light collection than you do of your family?



Oh, no!... I'm a flashaholic!!! :sigh:


----------



## Taz80

When your wife says "lets go for a walk" and much to her ire you delay for a hour so you can go after dark.


----------



## yoyoman

There is a solution to this! Have a family member hold the light when you take the picture.



think2x said:


> How about when you have more pictures of your light collection than you do of your family?



A new one. Your wife takes your daughter to the stable every afternoon to ride and now that it gets dark early, she asks you for a flashlight. You quiz her to find out exactly what she needs - small, multiple levels and a hot spot with generous spill. Then you go through your lights to find the perfect light for her. Now you're waiting for feedback to make sure it was the perfect light and you have other lights in your mind if this one wasn't perfect.


----------



## mcm308

When every new light you get, the first test is to insert batteries, look into reflector, and fire it up!

Just did this with an M6 HOLA


----------



## whiterabbit05

When you lay out your collection on the coffee table to admire while you watch TV.


----------



## yoyoman

I went to the US Consulate in Geneva yesterday. The security guard had a Fenix - recognized it and talked to him about it. I have to go back in 2 weeks and I'm deciding which light to bring to blow him away. My wife is afraid I'm going to take the whole set. No, I can impress him with just one light.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

lefteye219 said:


> When you dont turn lights in your home so that you can use your flashlight [emoji4]



Haha, i do the same!! I did it to conserve power/save money on electricity. In fact my LED Mag produces more light than some of the lights in my apartment!!


----------



## think2x

How about.........You order a set of batteries compatible with a light build you are commissioned to do because you don't have that size, then after the build you endlessly search for a light to buy that is compatible with those cells so they won't just sit unused.


----------



## RUSH FAN

You spend 5 minutes in the morning deciding which of your torches to edc for the day.


----------



## Ishango

RUSH FAN said:


> You spend 5 minutes in the morning deciding which of your torches to edc for the day.



Just 5? You must have a pretty small collection then


----------



## RUSH FAN

Lol ....a wise guy!
Actually, I can decide in 5 minutes! 
Cheers-


Ishango said:


> Just 5? You must have a pretty small collection then


----------



## Monocrom

yoyoman said:


> I went to the US Consulate in Geneva yesterday. The security guard had a Fenix - recognized it and talked to him about it. I have to go back in 2 weeks and I'm deciding which light to bring to blow him away. My wife is afraid I'm going to take the whole set. No, I can impress him with just one light.



Tiny bit disheartening to hear that they're not issued lights. Though to be honest, having worked security for quite a few years now, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## yoyoman

I think only the handheld scanner was issued. The light was on a table by the door - not even in his pocket. 

"American Consulate" wasn't on the building's directory. We had to guess which floor. Strange security measure.


----------



## blah9

When you go out to play sports with your friends in broad daylight and expect to be done well before dark but you make sure to put a flashlight in your bag just in case.


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> When you go out to play sports with your friends in broad daylight and expect to be done well before dark but you make sure to put a flashlight in your bag just in case.



When you put _*at least*_ 3 lights in that bag.


----------



## blah9

Monocrom said:


> When you put _*at least*_ 3 lights in that bag.



Haha yeah, I was definitely slacking. Does it count that I thought about bringing more?


----------



## ven

^^^^^^^^^^

Only if next time you play sports in the dark


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> Haha yeah, I was definitely slacking. Does it count that I thought about bringing more?



We'll let it slide.... This time.


----------



## Cataract

What's this about spending time thinking about which light to bring? A good flashaholic has a list of specific lights to bring to specific activities no matter the time of the day. I even have backpacks ready for my most common activities with flashlights already in them so I don't have to stop one second.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

This is a fun thread. Let's not get too serious here. 

Bill


----------



## Islandboy671

...you hope there's a power outage. What's even weird is that it actually just happened tonight and I had a chance to try out my new Fenix TK75. It was actually in my hand and the power went out for 30 minutes.


----------



## Cataract

You're sitting at the computer and something suddenly startles you. You have a flashlight in hand without getting up despite having left your 2 main desk flashlights in the bedroom.


----------



## blah9

When you're setting up some shelving in the lab and no one bothers to go look for a light and instead just asks you to borrow one instead.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

you pull out a flashlight at work when the outdoor maintenance closet's lightbulb burned out and you need to look around for a snowbrush. :twothumbs


----------



## Strintguy

When your 5 year old knows and uses the terms hot spot, spill, throw and flood


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Megatrowned

Strintguy said:


> When your 5 year old knows and uses the terms hot spot, spill, throw and flood



:laughing: That's awesome! Teaching the younglings properly! But I still would be careful asking him/her "how far will this flashlight throw?"


----------



## blah9

When you're celebrating Thanksgiving with your family and the topic of lights comes up multiple times even before it gets dark outside. The cool thing is that I don't think anyone in my family thought it was weird haha.


----------



## yoyoman

You skip the pumpkin pie, grab your single malt and some lights to get some fresh air.


----------



## LuxN

Your hoping for a power outage just so you feel like you have a GOOD reason to pull out the 2-3 new lights you been hiding from your gf.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you casually spend $84 on a new Nitecore EA41 and a set of 4 Eneloop Pro AA batteries without even thinking about it...

(The EA41 was $61 shipped,and the Eneloop AA batteries were $23 shipped..)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

None of your friends understand your love of flashlights. :sigh:

~ Chance


----------



## blah9

When your in-laws remind each other about the time we found a skunk that ran away and hid from us under a faraway neighbor's porch, but it had no chance of hiding from my Fenix TK75vnkt haha.


----------



## Toolboxkid

When you think back to a time in the past and can always remember what light you had on you at that given time.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## yoyoman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> None of your friends understand your love of flashlights. :sigh:
> 
> ~ Chance



I had lunch with some friends at work today and we were talking about our hobbies. Well, I yo yo, tie knots and love flashlights. One asked me to come by his office and show him some yo yo tricks. Another asked me to tie her a keychain fob. No one asked me to show them a flashlight. Sigh.


----------



## LuxN

....When you contemplate not paying the light bill just to buy more flashlights.. Because hey, if you got a whole bunch of flashlights who needs to pay the lights anyway?


----------



## Cataract

LuxN said:


> ....When you contemplate not paying the light bill just to buy more flashlights.. Because hey, if you got a whole bunch of flashlights who needs to pay the lights anyway?



I pay the electric bill, not for using the house lights, but because all my flashlight batteries and chargers are too heavy to carry to work.


----------



## Timothybil

I was watching a video on YouTube about tunnel tubing in Hawaii, and watching all these people with these pathetic headlights on their helmets. All I was thinking all the way through was that if I ever go there, my TM11 and EA41 are going with! I wanna see the whole tunnel, not little spots on the wall!


----------



## NonSenCe

you know that you are a flashaholic when you learn that there dont seem to be a flashlight.. or better yet flashlights, that have all of the things you want in a flashlight built in. some have some things and lack other, and other have that lacking thing but dont have the other features you wan. simply.. you are suprised that they just dont make the kind you want, the way you want it to be. there still is not enough different kind of flashlights made to fill every need and whim. there is still niches to fill. 

and still beeing all serious and just combining the features of one to other to make The One. not asking something impossible to make, nor something that is not already done in some other light. you just want to combine the options or best features of many into one flashlight. 

and beeing a good flashaholic, you really have few of these dream/perfect lights you just havent found..not just one.


----------



## bdogps

You see a spider in the corner of your home office ceiling. You take out your Thrunite Tn30 and have in strobe mode and your M2X javelot on strobe as well to make them go away. Then two days later you feel a bit smug because they have left your house or maybe they moved to another corner.


----------



## RyeBread

When your desktop wallpaper looks something like...






(downsized, btw)


----------



## Timothybil

When your refer to someone as a 'flashlight friend' in a conversation with others.


----------



## Cataract

When you can't find one of your favorite limited edition lights, find out the vendor still has one, in a different color, and blackout to wake up with a "thank you for your order" page in front of you.


----------



## jmoyat

You are stuck in traffic and pull your flashlight out of your pocket instead of your cellphone


----------



## bright star

When you go for a walk at night for the sole purpose of showing off your light


----------



## ForrestChump

You build "THE" perfect light, then have to sell it immediately for the next "THE" perfect light.....


----------



## bdogps

When there is a blackout at the holiday house you are staying and get a big grin because you brought your collection with you. 


You rather go to the beach at night to use your torches.


----------



## blah9

bdogps said:


> When there is a blackout at the holiday house you are staying and get a big grin because you brought your collection with you.
> 
> 
> You rather go to the beach at night to use your torches.



That's definitely the situation with me! I think it's just as much fun to go at night, look at the stars, and shine some lights around as it is to go during the day.


----------



## jonwkng

You're on vacation, but still make time to browse the flashlight forums.


----------



## ForrestChump

jonwkng said:


> You're on vacation, but still make time to browse the flashlight forums.



Will be doing that from Zion on Monday...... WOOP! WOOP! WOOP!


----------



## ryukin2000

jonwkng said:


> You're on vacation, but still make time to browse the flashlight forums.



That and making unnecessary trips or reasons to go to electronic stores to see what they carry for batteries or lights. the last few times i went state side, i went to wal mart or Frys just for batteries since its so much cheaper than here in Canada. Did i need them? nope.


----------



## Monocrom

RyeBread said:


> When your desktop wallpaper looks something like...



... And when you recognize the flashlight model used in the Wallpaper belonging to another flashaholic.


----------



## tech25

... You bring the collection to a cousins house as he has a huge dark backyard...:naughty:

And get asked by my s/o if there is a flashlight anonymous group to get checked into.


----------



## bo2o

keeps all batterys charged for all flashlights even if you dont use that flashlight at all.


----------



## Cataract

tech25 said:


> ... You bring the collection to a cousins house as he has a huge dark backyard...:naughty:
> 
> And get asked by my s/o *if there is a flashlight anonymous group to get checked into*.



You're already here.


----------



## msim

When packing for a vacation for the holidays, more time is spent deciding what lights to take than just about anything else.


----------



## Beamhead

jonwkng said:


> You're on vacation, but still make time to browse the flashlight forums.


I actually shipped a box of my flashlights ahead of me because I didn't trust checking them with the airline, and yes read CPF too.


----------



## NTEW

when you prepare holiday gifts and it always comes to flashlight.:laughing:


----------



## NonSenCe

if someone asks you how many flashlights you have. 

-and you dont know. 

or.. worse.. 

if someone asks you how many flashlights you have with you at the moment. 

-and you are not sure, and are suprised of the amount after you unload your stuff and count all of them.

edit: ******you know you are flashaholic when you have just made post number 1515.. + the thousand or so that got lost in the big cpf crash years ago******


----------



## blah9

When someone suggests having a secret santa and then realizes that everyone will be able to tell who receives your gift because it will most likely be a light. Guilty as charged. 

Also when someone else was asking what to get his cousins for Christmas and you suggested a nice keychain light. Unfortunately he did not take me up on the idea.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

When you spend more time in the morning deciding on what lights to carry with you than you do deciding what to wear.


----------



## ForrestChump

You wake up on the same page you passed out on about lights, and immediately pick up where you left off, holding the morning sprinkle......

I need help.


----------



## H.J.M.

ForrestChump said:


> You wake up on the same page you passed out on about lights, and immediately pick up where you left off, holding the morning sprinkle......
> 
> I need help.


^^did it this morning on this thread, lmfao^^
When you read this entire thread, nodding and laughing at the similarities to your self.
when you plan all your chores after sunset so you can "test" lights for the umpteenth time.
When you start receiving free lights from manufacturers
when your wife starts asking how much money you have spent this year on flashlights and accessories.
when you have more lights then you can remember.
when you start claiming your flashlights on the home/auto insurance. 
When you start labelling batteries for specific lights only.:candle:


----------



## H.J.M.

You are a smoker and a flashaholic you ask for fire instead of a light... Sometimes when people ask me for a light I hand em my edc. Then they look at me oddly and say "light-ER?" I say "ah you want fire not a light." 

Then I start calculating how many flashlights dollars I can accumulate if I quit smoking. But smoking at night is another reason to use a light... (I smoke outside only)

Followed by:
can I get a flashlight that will light my fags? fag is British for cigarette.


Joe


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

Every flashlight is an EDC!


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

When somebody robs you and you only care about your flashlights!


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

There are a total of 790 signs your a Flashaholic!


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

You have 1000 lumen night-nights!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Al_D said:


> EDCing while still in bed tends to excite a few photons around here.



Same here Lol glad I'm not the ONLY weirdo


----------



## Cataract

You buy a battery charger that can handle both Li-Ion and NiMh batteries so you can just leave the one charger on the desk permanently.
That charger also sees more use than your cell phone charger.



HandyJoeMann said:


> You are a smoker and a flashaholic you ask for fire instead of a light... Sometimes when people ask me for a light I hand em my edc. Then they look at me oddly and say "light-ER?" I say "ah you want fire not a light."
> 
> Then I start calculating how many flashlights dollars I can accumulate if I quit smoking. But smoking at night is another reason to use a light... (I smoke outside only)
> 
> Followed by:
> can I get a flashlight that will light my fags? fag is British for cigarette.
> 
> 
> Joe



I switched to vaping (electronic cigarette). One big reason I love so much is because it's a lot like flashlights and I got one that uses 18650's


----------



## yoyoman

Your wife and kids tell you that you can only bring 1 light on vacation because the last trip you were delayed by TSA when they checked and swabbed every light in your carryon bag (which is where li-ions should be). You spend more time thinking about which light to bring than anything else and think about how you can attach a trit marker to a light that is perfect except that it doesn't have trits. The joke is that we're going to Tokyo. So much light pollution that it is likely that the only use the light will get is late night trips to the bathroom, which is why the trit is important.


----------



## magnum70383

When you just bought a TM26, S30R, and now thinking of getting a 325 lumen HDS.............. stop meee................


----------



## Big Al W

...you buy a £400 torch just to amaze your mates with its throw


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bdogps

Big Al W said:


> ...you buy a £400 torch just to amaze your mates with its throw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



What is the make and model of this torch?


----------



## Labradford

When you recharge your rechargables every month...regardless if they need it or not


----------



## blah9

When year after year you still come up with new lights to get your family. This year it was a couple headlamps and a couple Nitecore tubes.


----------



## greatscoot

You are online and posting in this thread today.
Then spending 10 minutes trying to decide which lights to carry to the dinner party you are going to tonight.

Happy Holidays and Merry X-Mas everyone.lovecpf


----------



## Big Al W

bdogps said:


> What is the make and model of this torch?



Nitecore TM36 - 1100m throw... Insane, large,heavy and very very powerful


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## engineeringmatt09

greatscoot said:


> You are online and posting in this thread today.
> Then spending 10 minutes trying to decide which lights to carry to the dinner party you are going to tonight.
> 
> Happy Holidays and Merry X-Mas everyone.lovecpf




Omg, this was totally me lol couldn't decide on which one to bring, so..... I brought three!!! 

Hope everyone's Xmas is going great!!!!


----------



## Cataract

yoyoman said:


> Your wife and kids tell you that you can only bring 1 light on vacation because the last trip you were delayed by TSA when they checked and swabbed every light in your carryon bag (which is where li-ions should be). You spend more time thinking about which light to bring than anything else and think about how you can attach a trit marker to a light that is perfect except that it doesn't have trits. The joke is that we're going to Tokyo. So much light pollution that it is likely that the only use the light will get is late night trips to the bathroom, which is why the trit is important.



Next trip try Italy just because of the storm blinds.. you can have nighttime darkness in a hotel room right in the middle of the day. It just screams FLASHAHOLIC TIME! (You`re a flashaholic if you feel like researching this, HA! ha!)


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Does anyone carry there lights even during the day ?


----------



## Taz80

Of course two or three along with a knife, inside or outside. It's one of the reasons I always wear pants with pockets.


----------



## blah9

I almost always have two lights and two knives on me at all times.  I keep them all on my belt except for one of the knives.


----------



## Monocrom

......you have a good coin-cell keychain light on your keyring originally bought as a loaner light for emergencies. But then you realize you like it too much to loan out. So you now carry two coin-cell lights. The one you love, and now a cheaper one to lend out. Along with your main lights (plural) clipped to your pockets.


----------



## Big Al W

You spend the night carving foam inserts in a case so that you can transport your torches safely... When am I gonna transport them!??

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D...AAAAAAACzTg/zj7-VZg9V5U/s2048-no/IMG_2072.JPG


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## bdogps

Big Al W said:


> You spend the night carving foam inserts in a case so that you can transport your torches safely... When am I gonna transport them!??
> 
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D...AAAAAAACzTg/zj7-VZg9V5U/s2048-no/IMG_2072.JPG
> 
> 
> TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)




Nice.


----------



## blah9

When you have guests over and they are already talking about your lights before you even enter the room. And then when one of them goes to walk the dog you offer your flashlight and he is super excited about getting to use it!


----------



## richbuff

I wasn't sure if I was really a flashaholic, so I took the Twenty Question test. Have you ever been to a hospital or institution on account of flashlighting? Has your physician ever treated you for flashlighting? Have you ever had a complete loss of memory as a result of flashlighting? These three questions were the only ones that I could answer with a definite No. Do you flashlight alone? Do you lose time from work due to flashlighting? Do you want a flashlight the next morning? Do you flashlight in broad daylight? These four questions I answered with a definite Yes. The other 13 questions: I can not answer them honestly, because I am not yet ready to be completely honest with myself. The four Yes answers means that I am definitely a flashaholic.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

richbuff said:


> I wasn't sure if I was really a flashaholic, so I took the Twenty Question test. Have you ever been to a hospital or institution on account of flashlighting? Has your physician ever treated you for flashlighting?



Ask your doctor if flashahol is right for you.


----------



## richbuff

I always lied to my doctors. No wonder they couldn't help me.


----------



## H.J.M.

When you start watching flashlight reviews in languages you don't understand because they are not reviewed in English, yet.


----------



## bdogps

HandyJoeMann said:


> When you start watching flashlight reviews in languages you don't understand because they are not reviewed in English, yet.



+1


----------



## think2x

HandyJoeMann said:


> When you start watching flashlight reviews in languages you don't understand because they are not reviewed in English, yet.



Heck yes............guilty!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When 100 lumens seems like a lot, then 250 lumens, then 400, then....


----------



## greatscoot

Then.... the Archimedes principle kicks in and you go to Firefly, Moonlight and low modes.


----------



## archimedes

greatscoot said:


> Then.... the Archimedes principle kicks in and you go to Firefly, Moonlight and low modes.


...


----------



## think2x

When you no longer get that "whoa" feeling from a 500 lumen light yet the lower the sub-lumen firefly mode is the more you are impressed.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When getting ready for a vacation you and your wife talk about which trusted friend to babysit...
You are thinking to yourself "she finally understands me"...
Only to realize one of you was speaking about Lithium cells and the other about your dog & cat...




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bdogps

When you plan to sit in bed and read a book, but instead you get lost in CPF and CPF market place. 😁


----------



## blah9

When you plan on going hiking over the weekend but you are mostly excited about the fact that you'll hike back to the car in the dark with lights.


----------



## arcticscythe

When Life gives you lemons and you make a battery, then test it on an old LED.

when you need to buy new pants because the left pocket has a flashlight hole in it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

arcticscythe said:


> when you need to buy new pants because the left pocket has a flashlight hole in it.



:laughing:

Ok, we need 'CPF pants' with appropriate pocket reinforcements and flashlight compartments.


----------



## otis311

When you flick off the light switch when leaving a room and the light wasn't even on. (Happened last night)


----------



## marinemaster

When sleeping you have nightmares that the whole world ran out of batteries....[emoji12]


----------



## bdogps

marinemaster said:


> When sleeping you have nightmares that the whole world ran out of batteries....[emoji12]



Ahh... 😱


----------



## Chay

When you spend the whole day reading/watching flashlight/battery reviews :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump

marinemaster said:


> When sleeping you have nightmares that the whole world ran out of batteries....[emoji12]




I've literally had nightmares of venting / melting / killer CR123's.

I need help.


----------



## xdayv

when you wake up in the dead of the night, feel insomiac, then go to candle power forums and stay awake for the next 2 hours and intermittently turning on and off your flashlight a couple hundred times over...


----------



## cappa

When I take My first Mag 2D in the bed with me (about 1994)


----------



## bdogps

When you are watching family feud(Aussie version) and the subject is "What would you grab first if there was an intruder in your home?" I was thinking either my TN30 or M3X triton 2014 edition.


----------



## Speedfreakz

When you walk thru the home improvement store and someone picks up a light and you turn to them and in your best crocodile dundee voice you pull out your light and say "that's not a light, this is a light" which happens to be a quarter of the size and 4x the lumens


----------



## rrego

When you have an office job and randomly run through your light's modes flashing under your desk when no one is looking just to get your "fix".

I take six lights with me to work everyday, for a desk job.

Icon Rogue 2 in tool bag, two Solar Force (one with single emitter Nichia two mode, one with EagleTac triple Nichia two-mode), one Energizer AA 80 lumen version (running a 14500), Fenix E05SS on keys, and EagleTac D25C clicky clipped to pants pocket.

Never know when the power will go out like it did a few years back during the great CA/AZ blackout. No lights on me then.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

rrego said:


> When you have an office job and randomly run through your light's modes flashing under your desk when no one is looking just to get your "fix".



Hilarious, I thought I was the only one. My add:

You know you're a flashaholic when you set up a charging station at your work desk job so you don't have to leave those testy LiONs alone while charging. Co workers keep asking what the "Charged" and "Empty" post it note labels mean.


----------



## MMD

When the power goes out and your the only one in the house who does a fist pump and runs to your flashlight collection. 

When the power goes out during the day and you cross your fingers it will last until night. Then the power turns on and your the only one who curses.


----------



## Cerealand

MMD said:


> When the power goes out and your the only one in the house who does a fist pump and runs to your flashlight collection.
> 
> When the power goes out during the day and you cross your fingers it will last until night. Then the power turns on and your the only one who curses.



You mean you don't have at least 5 lights on you?


----------



## MMD

Well of course. But is that really enough? And I come back using the flashaholic grip. You know, the one where you hold multiple lights in each hand but using your fingers to separate them so as not to scratch the ano.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

You know you're a flashaholic when you buy two lights before your favorite site starts taxing due to your state lol. Was holding out of course, didn't work that way...


----------



## smokinbasser

When you flash your TV just to see the screen glow after lighting up the screen.


----------



## jmoyat

When you spend more time on CPF than Facebook


----------



## ForrestChump

You see PK, Henry, David, and Kelly @ the CPF gathering and have to remind yourself not to ask for an autograph.....


----------



## Monocrom

ForrestChump said:


> You see PK, Henry, David, and Kelly @ the CPF gathering and have to remind yourself not to ask for an autograph.....



When shamelessly ask for it anyway.


----------



## xajin

cappa said:


> When I take My first Mag 2D in the bed with me (about 1994)



Me too(2000)


----------



## wrxman

neutralwhite said:


> true; MY PD32UE is on more than my house lights!.


My PD32 is in my pocket as we speak!


----------



## ForrestChump

Monocrom said:


> When shamelessly ask for it anyway.



:laughing:

I totally would have, but I was never that type. I did a photo shoot awhile back and met some of my favorite musicians. Its much more fun just to pick their brain and goof off. In reality I find autographs tacky in any situation. I also got to meet Sal from Spyderco, just shook his hand and said "Awesome." Talked with Gayle Bradley for almost an hour about blade steels, very cool dude. https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=445 It's the only knife I will carry. Thing is beast... folding fixed blade. And then of course Henry, I kept saying, "You're Henry!" Inventor of the flashlight by my standards and totally down to earth dude, so passionate about his work. It was awe inspiring.


----------



## Bulb-boi

Jmayot said:


> When you spend more time on CPF than Facebook



Ha! It's almost even up for me, but now that I am an "official member" of CPF the balance may shift in this direction. Until i run out of $$, that is...


----------



## wjv

Jmayot said:


> When you spend more time on CPF than Facebook



What's Facebook?


----------



## more_vampires

xajin said:


> Me too(2000)



1989, here... or was it '87?


----------



## fridgemagnet

When you show people photos of your flashlights...


----------



## ForrestChump

You can troubleshoot and diagnose a potential structural problem by picturing the design prints in your head that you've seen from disassemblies
on CPF BEFORE tech support can find them, and by the time they do, offer fiscally feasible and streamlined solutions for future iterations of said light.

I really, really, need help. Or a new girlfriend. Or a significant increase in selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitors in combination with diet, exercise and a strict regiment of cognitive behavioral therapy.


----------



## Cataract

...When your bug-out plan is :
1- get the flashlight bag
2- get the bug-out bag
3- collect all other flashlights around the house and fill them bags completely
4- fill your pockets and jacket with the flashlights that won't fit
4- use the remaining flashlight to light your way out

Also: when you have to display an escape map that shows where to collect all flashlights that are not already in one of the main bags.




smokinbasser said:


> When you flash your TV just to see the screen glow after lighting up the screen.



DUDE!! You're a raging flashaholic when:
1- you buy flashlights instead of upgrading that now really, really obsolete CRT TV 
2- you can't get rid of that CRT because the new TV's won't glow after putting a flashlight to them. I just bought some GITD tape instead so I could have more flashlight storage space behind my brand new TV.


----------



## more_vampires

...when people yell "Why do you keep pulling out a flashlight, shine it at the wall for a few seconds, and put it away?!?! *You keep doing that!!!*" :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

When you know that "Leef" is not a misspelling for Leaf.


----------



## a1mu1e

When you do ceiling bounce tests to compare your handheld to the room lighting


----------



## think2x

When you demonstrate to your son on a very dark back road that your EDC (LD50) has the same output as the headlights on your car.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

a1mu1e said:


> When you do ceiling bounce tests to compare your handheld to the room lighting



Haha I built a tall standing light for the room just for that purpose.


----------



## RedLED

Al_D said:


> EDCing while still in bed tends to excite a few photons around here.


Me too. This ground zero go a possible big quake, better known as, "The Big One!" With that, I don't want to be without a light if this thing goes down.


----------



## a1mu1e

When flashlights are your favorite part of trick-or-treating... One time a group of people decided to "flash" us with their Incans from a few blocks down. I raised my light to hit them with 2000 lumens of MT-G2 and my friend literally jumped on me in a few seconds. She told me not to be mean. I feel like many fellow flashaholics have dreamed of this... "Well they started it!:twothumbs"

Also when you offer to use cloudbounce as a beacon to consolidate a group


----------



## more_vampires

If you COULD cloudbounce, you know you're a flashaholic!

Well, there was this one time with a weird fog bank that was really low, yet still off of the ground. I pulled off a cloud bounce with an incan minimag aax2.

I must be one.


----------



## a1mu1e

more_vampires said:


> If you COULD cloudbounce, you know you're a flashaholic!
> 
> Well, there was this one time with a weird fog bank that was really low, yet still off of the ground. I pulled off a cloud bounce with an incan minimag aax2.
> 
> I must be one.



Well same with me. I used an xm-l zoomie and the clouds were really, really low.


----------



## C.M.S

Having nothing for the most part in real lighting (Dec 2014) and now 400 so far $ later I have a few and wanting more


----------



## jjp888

........when you start loving darkness and waits eagerly for sunset and also starts hating moon's light that reduces the fun of using flashlight in moonlight mode.....


----------



## blah9

When a family member goes on a work trip for only one night and one day and already EDCs two lights but you make sure she has a more-powerful 18650-based light and a spare battery just in case.


----------



## Drclaw

When your lying on the bed in the ER and they shine a weak penlight in your eyes and your first comment is "Is that thing on low?" . You then spend the next five minutes trying to figure out what light it is...


----------



## H.J.M.

ForrestChump said:


> I've literally had nightmares of venting / melting / killer CR123's.
> 
> I need help.



+1 or battery shortage nightmares... What happens when you dream all your batteries are gone or dead? You wake up and buy more just incase.


----------



## more_vampires

Drclaw said:


> When your lying on the bed in the ER and they shine a weak penlight in your eyes and your first comment is "Is that thing on low?" . You then spend the next five minutes trying to figure out what light it is...



Lol, did this exact thing with my dentist.


----------



## Orangie

C.M.S said:


> Having nothing for the most part in real lighting (Dec 2014) and now 400 so far $ later I have a few and wanting more


This is me also,
I read this and realized I am about 8-9 hundred in since Nov.2014
Now that is Canadian $ but still, I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## a1mu1e

When you watch a movie (horror or otherwise) and loudly yell at the characters over the quality of their flashlights. You'd think you could afford a better light for criminal alien monster hunting...


Also when your friends and family have come to ignore it.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

When you go to the restroom at work that has no windows, shut the door, turn out the lights and compare your new TubeVN with the stock model.


----------



## Monocrom

When your significant other starts putting her clothes back on because she feels you're paying more attention to your favorite light than to her.


----------



## tandem

When you scour the local flyers for battery sales.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

When you happily do a show and tell to your little nieces by comparing and contrasting your biggest flashlight (a client's Home Depot gift to me running on three D batteries) with your tiniest light, a brand new magnet-equipped Eagletac D25AAA and they are in awe of everywhere you can attach it in their home and how tiny it is.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

When you get the "Server Busy, please try again" message while surfing here a few minutes late at night at CPF and wish it weren't so!

:mecry:


----------



## blah9

When every morning (including today) you eat breakfast and get ready with the light of your flashlight instead of turning on any normal lights.


----------



## greatscoot

You log onto CPF and see this message and you start jonesing.
Upgrading software and
maintenance -

Be back soon!

~Greta


----------



## Rossymeister

blah9 said:


> When every morning (including today) you eat breakfast and get ready with the light of your flashlight instead of turning on any normal lights.



That's actually pretty fun! Saves on electricity too!


----------



## tandem

When _every _time people around you have a need for a light, you never disappoint.


----------



## RedLED

Drclaw said:


> When your lying on the bed in the ER and they shine a weak penlight in your eyes and your first comment is "Is that thing on low?" . You then spend the next five minutes trying to figure out what light it is...


Or, when I offered The California Highway Patrol, the use of my M6LT Surefire after blinding him with it, while he stopped me for a ticket instead of the 1979 3 D cell Incan Mag light he had. These guys have the latest gadgets squeaking on their gun belts except a decent flashlight.

Then he asked what is that light? I said the McGizmo? He was hooked after that, no,ticket!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RedLed said:


> Or, when I offered The California Highway Patrol, the use of my M6LT Surefire after blinding him with it, while he stopped me for a ticket.....Then he asked what is that light? I said the McGizmo? He was hooked after that, no,ticket!



McGizmo?

Bill


----------



## wjv

When you buy the latest "Ultimate" light thinking 'Wow! I won't need to buy another light for a year". . . . . . . . 

And then 2 days later. . . . .


----------



## RedLED

Bullzeyebill said:


> McGizmo?
> 
> Bill


Well, I had my Haiku out on the front seat, and my Red Sun Drop in my pocket. He saw the Haiku and I demoed it and let him check it out along with the Red Sun Drop, and the M6LT.

The entire traffic stop turned into a trade show type of thing, he loved the lights, just like all of us here. If fact I wrote down the info for CPF on my business card. Keeping some of our unique lights in sight may help from getting a citation.

Plus showing the officer these things and allowing him to test them is a different path from the other hot heads they encounter everyday. Keeping our custom and other cool lights out is just a thesis, however, we are used to seeing these lights, the average person is amazed by them.


----------



## marinemaster

offtopic-

RedLed....some cool pictures you have on your site....Great pics. 

Now, if I could afford the Panasonic DMC-GH4 and a Vario Lens that would be swell.


----------



## Lord Bear

When voltage matters.


----------



## Lord Bear

When you get your first ever multi meter.


----------



## Lord Bear

You start to MEASURE like Selfbuilt!
Don't mean to imply I'm anywhere near to that level yet myself.


----------



## Megatrowned

When moving in to a new place, you realize that the lighting in many of the rooms is quite horrible. And your ecstatic about this! :twothumbs


----------



## ghosty

You just know you are a flashaholic when you spend a whole day just looking through all the DIY LED emitter wanting to mod your flashlight to the tint you want.

3 years ago, I got a Cree XR-E Q3 zoom-able flashlight and was very happy with it.
At the end of last month, to update my flashlight, I got a dirt cheap UltraFire zoomie with XM-L2 T6, and after that I think the flashlight bug got me.
Since then, in less than a month, I got:

Tank007 E19 1-mode XP-G R5 (perfect tint with this one)
Olight S15R XM-L2 (love the mode memory, also the instant high and instant low shortcut.)
Tank007 E19 3-mode XP-G2 R5 (not as nice tint as the previous E19, planning to swap the emitter.)
Nitecore SRT3 XM-L2 T6 (the ring interface is so easy and fast to switch mode)
Nitecore EA41 XM-L2 U2 (everyone should have at least one thrower, right?)

Currently looking at Zebralight SC52d, H52w (have a very strong feeling I will be getting at least one of them very soon).

Hi :wave:, my name is ghosty and I am a flashaholic...


----------



## Raven18

When you are in the checkout about to place order and you realize you have no practical use for the thrower flashlights in your cart, yet still press place order 

66% of my flashlights are throwers and most of the time my SC52d is all I need, I don't need anymore, I don't need anymore, I don't need anymore, I NEED MORE!

Guess I too am a Flashaholic and Throwaholic.

Ghosty, SC52d!!!!! Buy it! I am thinking about getting the H52 also but I keep getting side tracked with other things...


----------



## bdogps

Raven18 said:


> When you are in the checkout about to place order and you realize you have no practical use for the thrower flashlights in your cart, yet still press place order
> 
> 66% of my flashlights are throwers and most of the time my SC52d is all I need, I don't need anymore, I don't need anymore, I don't need anymore, I NEED MORE!
> 
> Guess I too am a Flashaholic and Throwaholic.
> 
> Ghosty, SC52d!!!!! Buy it! I am thinking about getting the H52 also but I keep getting side tracked with other things...



I too can relate with this... That is why I am waiting for the release of the Olight M3X Javelot.


----------



## a1mu1e

When, 2 minutes ago, while reading this forum, there was a momentary blackout. When you reach for your pocket light, and the room lighting turns on. When you silently curse to yourself and then post about it...


(Completely true):twothumbs


----------



## yoyoman

Monocrom said:


> When your significant other starts putting her clothes back on because she feels you're paying more attention to your favorite light than to her.



Instead of candles, you put lights around the room for mood lighting. Your woman comes into the room and thinks you're just playing with your lights.


----------



## a1mu1e

When everyone in your family is aware of the terrible dangers of Li-ions, but also that yours are completely safe and that they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MMD

When you just went through TSA security with 12 lights.


----------



## more_vampires

a1mu1e said:


> When, 2 minutes ago, while reading this forum, there was a momentary blackout. When you reach for your pocket light, and the room lighting turns on. When you silently curse to yourself and then post about it...
> (Completely true):twothumbs



Last night, the power teased me. A faint brownout. I heard the echoy thump of uninterruptible power supplies slamming on. Just a blink. Awww. Then another brownout. Thump. Awww. Then another. Thump. My hopes were rising.

...then the power stayed on all night.  In defiance, I turned out all of the room lights in the house and pretended the power was out.

Show electricity who's boss!


----------



## ryukin2000

When you realize you accidentally left your jacket at work with a $100 light(SC62w) in the pocket and skip dinner just to go back and get it. especially when you work the next day anyways. For fear of someone stealing it. else lose sleep the whole night.


----------



## Cataract

When you take rekindled pride in your job because clients are sending in inspection flashlights for repair, yet normally deal with much, much, MUCH more complicated electronics most people don't even suspect exist, even less understand. For some reason, flashlights are so much harder to understand than industrial X-ray machines and digital film scanners for most users... :thinking: ... :shrug: I feel like such a flashlight God right now  (That means we should rename the forum to "Flashlight Gods Forums")


----------



## ghosty

You just know you are a flashaholic when you spend half a day checking out how your new high CRI light render color compare to all the super cool white light that you previously have.



Raven18 said:


> Ghosty, SC52d!!!!! Buy it! I am thinking about getting the H52 also but I keep getting side tracked with other things...


Raven18, I got the SC52d!!!! LOL, and i m loving it. if you are going to get the H52, should get the H52W for higher CRI (only lost tiny bit of brightness), unless you really dislike the warm color. After seeing the SC52d, higher CRI really look good.


----------



## FerFAL

enomosiki said:


> You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.



oh, that is true.


----------



## Swede74

...you drop something on the floor, it rolls into a dark corner, you reach for a flashlight, only to realize you already have one in your hand.


----------



## Alex1234

When you buy this...


----------



## blah9

When one of your main considerations when going places concerns which light(s) to bring!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

blah9 said:


> When one of your main considerations when going places concerns which light(s) to bring!




Guilty as charged.


----------



## ryukin2000

Right before going to bed "Honey. Did you lock all the doors.......not sure? OK i better go look!" takes flashlight(s) and does a perimeter check....all rooms and windows and door's.........under the couch..........toilet bowl. 

never checked before owning flashlights..........hmmmm.


----------



## Cataract

When your job is repairing electronic machines and the day suddenly brightens because your "in" shelf has 2 flashlights to be repaired on it. Then, everything else becomes secondary.

...You're in the kitchen and need a light and have to think if the flashlight in the cupboard is closer than the one in the drawer. You reach for the drawer and stop, thinking "Not that one; I haven't used the one in the cupboard for a while".

You open the washer and reach for the soap, but something falls in with a loud BANG. You reach for the flashlight only to find out that's what fell in. You grab the push light on the dryer, because searching for a flashlight in the dark does not compute anymore.

You are headed for bed and turn off the last light before walking into the bedroom. It's dark because you forgot to grab a flashlight. You now have to turn the light back on, walk back to the computer desk (which is further than the light switch in the bedroom) and grab one of the flashlights you stash for the one-way trip to bed. It's the last one, meaning this is Saturday night and tomorrow morning you'll need to carry all 7 flashlight back to the desk. I call this cost amortizing.



Swede74 said:


> ...you drop something on the floor, it rolls into a dark corner, you reach for a flashlight, only to realize you already have one in your hand.



...and find out the something you dropped was also a flashlight... Then you get back up and knock something else to the floor: the flashlight you were looking for in the first place.

All 100% true stories BTW.


----------



## kssmith

Ok, so we were just leaving to go to the hospital since my wife is in labor; and I was trying to decide which light would be best to bring...


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> When one of your main considerations when going places concerns which light(s) to bring!



When you simply bring them all!!!:huh:


----------



## Monocrom

kssmith said:


> Ok, so we were just leaving to go to the hospital since my wife is in labor; and I was trying to decide which light would be best to bring...


When you stop to post on CPF instead of taking your pregnant/In labor wife immediately to the hospital! 

I think you won the thread. Though your wife might kill you, and Greta might ban you.


----------



## zipplet

All true for me:

When your wife starts pointing out flashlight sections in electrical stores and inviting you to browse them and even offers to pay for one. She isn't bothered by this at all. In fact, it has become a family joke...
Your wife then tries to help you organise your collection by offering containers to stand them up in so they don't topple over.
When you notice that the office only has 1 flashlight for emergency use, and it is a 2xAA rubber incandescent with a brown beam and almost flat batteries. You consider donating one of your own lights by hanging it next to the existing light without telling anyone in case they find it weird.
When you start to carry 2 lights (one in each trouser pocket) to work every day - because 2 is 1 and 1 is 0. Your laptop bag also has a single stage 200 lumen light in it in case the power goes out. You work at a desk job in a fully lit office in a country where the power rarely goes out.
One of them is a 1xAA light incase you need to feed it with alkalines in an emergency.
You then aren't sure if that 1xAA light is the best you could get in that form factor, so you order another one.
Before that light is even dispatched, you see a light that seems to be a better fit. You order that one as well and can't bear to cancel the other order because more is better, right? And what if you prefer the first one anyway?
You then decide your keyring light (a coin cell) needs upgrading and place yet another order for a 1xAAA light.
All of them arrive, you EDC your favourite 1xAA light for a week.
The next weekend approaches, and you order another 2 1xAA lights so that you have covered all of your options.
You then take a trip to the local convenience store to pay for your Amazon purchase, and while there you see a cheap long running Panasonic LED light. That'll be a good light to put in the entrance of the apartment for emergency use that you don't mind other people borrowing, and is large enough that it wont go missing easily. You wonder why your shopping costs 800￥ more than usual, then realise you added the light to your basket and finished your shopping without thinking about it...
You justify the extra lights you are not EDC'ing by leaving some of them around the apartment in strategic locations as "emergency" lights.
(I had a dry spell of not ordering any lights for a few years and I didn't bring any of my CR123 lights to Japan, maybe thats why all this happened...)

You make sure you have 2 lights near the bed in case you get woken up by an earthquake. These lights get tested every night before sleeping by using them as mood lighting.
There are also 2 more lights in the bedside drawer.
One time while using the shower/bath, the breaker trips. Because the bath/shower room has no windows, from that point on you start to take a light with you to the bathroom. Sometimes you use the flashlight instead of the main light to illuminate the bathroom as mood lighting...

When you open the Amazon website and see this:





I think I'm in too deep... I can't even blame CPF because it started when I was just a kid. Is there a cure, or should I just give in?


----------



## a1mu1e

Ha! That amazon page sure looks familiar...

Though I don't get amazon's obsession with the multi-emitter trustfires. I always get them reccomended


----------



## bdogps

zipplet said:


> All true for me:
> 
> When your wife starts pointing out flashlight sections in electrical stores and inviting you to browse them and even offers to pay for one. She isn't bothered by this at all. In fact, it has become a family joke...
> Your wife then tries to help you organise your collection by offering containers to stand them up in so they don't topple over.
> When you notice that the office only has 1 flashlight for emergency use, and it is a 2xAA rubber incandescent with a brown beam and almost flat batteries. You consider donating one of your own lights by hanging it next to the existing light without telling anyone in case they find it weird.
> When you start to carry 2 lights (one in each trouser pocket) to work every day - because 2 is 1 and 1 is 0. Your laptop bag also has a single stage 200 lumen light in it in case the power goes out. You work at a desk job in a fully lit office in a country where the power rarely goes out.
> One of them is a 1xAA light incase you need to feed it with alkalines in an emergency.
> You then aren't sure if that 1xAA light is the best you could get in that form factor, so you order another one.
> Before that light is even dispatched, you see a light that seems to be a better fit. You order that one as well and can't bear to cancel the other order because more is better, right? And what if you prefer the first one
> 
> When you open the Amazon website and see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in too deep... I can't even blame CPF because it started when I was just a kid. Is there a cure, or should I just give in?



You have good wife right there mate! 

Also, you unintentionally leave a torch in every room of your house.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

You START by leaving a light in every room in the house. Then you realize other family members borrow them and don't put them back, sooo
Now you also hide an additional light in each room, that only you can find...
And...you have three lights with magnets that all are attached to the bottom of the medicine cabinet in every bathroom...


----------



## a1mu1e

When you no longer feel weird imagining situations in which your lights save everyone in an emergency...


----------



## zipplet

a1mu1e said:


> Ha! That amazon page sure looks familiar...
> 
> Though I don't get amazon's obsession with the multi-emitter trustfires. I always get them reccomended



You know you're a flashaholic when offers of multi-emitter Trustfire lights don't inspire any awe in you at all, and you associate *fire batteries with the risk of actual fire.


----------



## a1mu1e

zipplet said:


> You know you're a flashaholic when offers of multi-emitter Trustfire lights don't inspire any awe in you at all, and you associate *fire batteries with the risk of actual fire.



YES! That


----------



## Mr. Nobody

zipplet said:


> You know you're a flashaholic when offers of multi-emitter Trustfire lights don't inspire any awe in you at all, and you associate *fire batteries with the risk of actual fire.


Haha +1


----------



## kssmith

kssmith said:


> Ok, so we were just leaving to go to the hospital since my wife is in labor; and I was trying to decide which light would be best to bring...



Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!


----------



## Jammin

you just know your a flashaholic when you refrain from pulling out your 2" edc light so you dont embarrass someone for digging the 2 pounder out of their toolbag for fear of ruining their day...


----------



## Phlogiston

...the first thing you do with your new baby is put a light in his hand  



kssmith said:


> Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!
> View attachment 382



Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## bdogps

kssmith said:


> Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!
> View attachment 382



Congrats mate! Nothing can match the shinning light that kiddo can bring to your life.


----------



## Cataract

Not sure that was a good idea... you just doomed that kid to spend all his college money on flashlights! 

J/K... but that pic IS on topic with this thread, though. Congratulations! 

You know you're flashaholic when you need a screw driver and.... oh, here's a flashlight!
You know you're flashaholic when you need pliers and.... oh, here's that flashlight I was looking for!
You know you're flashaholic when you need your keys and .... huh! another flashlight... where are my keys?
You know you're flashaholic when you're looking for your wallet with 3 flashlights in hand and end up ordering another flashlight thanks to Paypal
You know you're flashaholic when you need to consider bartering flashlights for goods


----------



## blah9

Congratulations, kssmith!

You know you're a flashaholic when you're annoyed that the lights are already on in the morning and you can't navigate the apartment in the dark with your lights like usual.


----------



## Alex1234

you have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and bring 2 flashlights with you to do ceiling bounce comparison...


----------



## Shaifnan

when you sleep with a light in your hand every night hahaha


----------



## a1mu1e

Shaifnan said:


> when you sleep with a light in your hand every night hahaha



Oh... I thought that was normal:laughing:


----------



## a1mu1e

Alex1234 said:


> you have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and bring 2 flashlights with you to do ceiling bounce comparison...



When you bring your newly received monster light and do ceiling bounce tests with the room lighting.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

a1mu1e said:


> Oh... I thought that was normal:laughing:



Me too.


----------



## more_vampires

So maybe you're a flashaholic when you start getting this desire to get adjustable power supplies and start blowing up bulbs. Well, maybe it's gentle at first. Then, perhaps you get a little impatient.

"This bulb or filament major failure is taking WAY TOO LONG. We need more of something. We've got to get RADICAL!"

Is it not really a really good bulb failure without glass envelope shatter? Just a failure of the filament alone seems so... unfulfilling. It's like having to troubleshoot to realize that "the awesome" happened. This isn't theoretical astronomy. We want results.

So the glass doesn't shatter with X volts? That is not cool. How about X+N volts? Hmmm. Heck with it, feed it some wall AC current. See how that works. You know, while we're at it, hit individual components with it. There's an awful lot of failure points in a light when you're intentionally frying it. That pesky main circuit burning open shouldn't stop you from the joy of camera flashing your led. That should be protected by a law or something, it just needs a requirement that you do it outside of your dwelling.


----------



## ryukin2000

Shaifnan said:


> when you sleep with a light in your hand every night hahaha



Yeah I don't go that far but sometimes after the lights go out I already have one in my hand just to remind myself what moon light mode looks like.......my wife gets annoyed.


----------



## ghosty

When you sleep through the night with your light doing wall bounce at 0.01 lumen.


----------



## Ishango

ghosty said:


> When you sleep through the night with your light doing wall bounce at 0.01 lumen.



I have my PALight Survival on my nightstand for that. Since it can't be turned off at all it's perfect for that. The low setting is not enough to disturb my sleep and at the same time is good enough to find it when I need to in the dark.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

kssmith said:


> Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!
> View attachment 382


Awwe so adorable! My first is due in September  I'm nervous and excited to be a Father.

I'm a flashaholic because one light is never enough, or when your building a p60 while thinking about the next build :-D


----------



## rickypanecatyl

You THOUGHT you locked the office door before excitedly jumping on line to check out what's new on CPF but when your wife barges in your scramble to hide the screen and try to convince her it was actually porn.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

Monocrom said:


> When you know that "Leef" is not a misspelling for Leaf.



:laughing:


----------



## Cataract

When you can go to sleep, forgetting a flashlight on at 20 lumens on the night stand and naturally feeling that's what dark is really like. Thank god for 18650's.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

kssmith said:


> Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!
> View attachment 382



Oh god...he's adorable!!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you start wondering if you should store your HDS Rotary in the freezer to test it out.

(Oh god...what did I just say...OOPS!!!)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

........ You get really excited when you find some AW IMR batteries on sale. 

~ Chance


----------



## Brigadier

When a coworker comes over to your desk and says "Let's talk lumens." And he asks you to Lego a flashlight together for him.


----------



## greatscoot

When you have everyone in your house EDC'ing. And when your wife gets up before sunrise and you see she is walking around with a Triple P60 on Moonlight mode.


----------



## RetroTechie

...when in the middle of the night, you grab a bedside light to check time on your LCD alarm clock... which has its _own_ backlight (that's easier found & activated than the flashlight you just grabbed  ).



kssmith said:


> Well Zack made it! Came in Friday morning!
> View attachment 382


A little late but congratulations there dude!



Phlogiston said:


> ...the first thing you do with your new baby is put a light in his hand


----------



## ghosty

You just know you're a flashaholic when you mention Earth Hour to the wife and she replied "Flashlight time!?"


----------



## jmoyat

You know you're a flashaholic when you can fold a Small Flat Rate Box with your eyes closed!


----------



## tech25

When friends come over and say "I need a flashlight for work" and you get to figure what flashlight would be best for them and their job.


----------



## Ishango

When you need to copy a file in a Mac or Linux terminal and instead of typing "cp" you frequently mistype it as "cpf".


----------



## blah9

Ishango said:


> When you need to copy a file in a Mac or Linux terminal and instead of typing "cp" you frequently mistype it as "cpf".



Haha I think I did that a couple times too!

When you're looking at a potential trip this summer and are already focused on which lights to bring.


----------



## zipplet

When part of your morning routine before work includes deciding which light to EDC as your "main" light that day (in addition to any other lights you might EDC daily in your bag)


----------



## sween1911

... When you're waiting for a light or a part and you check the mail and it hasn't come, just bills and junk mail. When you get inside and your spouse/roomate asks "did it come?" meaning the mail, and you assumed they meant the thing you're waiting for, and you reply "No." as you throw the mail on the table. 

Did this to my wife a couple days ago.


----------



## 7eleven

... when you are having 72 operational flashlights in your cabinet.


----------



## Monocrom

7eleven said:


> ... when you are having 72 operational flashlights in your cabinet.



Only 72.... I carry more than that in my work-bag.


----------



## david57strat

7eleven said:


> ... when you are having 72 operational flashlights in your cabinet.



I'm a little bit behind you (but I keep them on a shelf in my room - except for EDC lights (either on-person, or in a bag). It's 67, for me:





There's nothing like outdoor natural light - although it was pretty overcast out, when I took this. 

Yet to be delivered (and, of course - not pictured)- Fenix PD40


----------



## blah9

Wow, nice collection! You know you're a flashaholic when you see that collection and think that's completely normal and could see yourself having a similar one eventually.


----------



## david57strat

blah9 said:


> Wow, nice collection! You know you're a flashaholic when you see that collection and think that's completely normal and could see yourself having a similar one eventually.



Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## Xiphex

When you purchase 3 flashlights simultaneously and only use one > When you purchase 4 flashlights and only use one


----------



## Cataract

Xiphex said:


> When you purchase 3 flashlights simultaneously and only use one > When you purchase 4 flashlights and only use one



WHAT??? You should be using all 4 at once! I have been on the trail with up to 8 lights/headlamps on at once. Past 3 or 4 lights, the intensity difference can be subtle, though.


----------



## lightholic

When accidentally "flaring" your vision doesn't even phase you for a second.


----------



## aginthelaw

When you check your flashlights by your bedside, on your desk, by the back door, the front door, in your pocket, on the fridge and in your vehicle. then you go to visit your mother and realize she has them in the exact same place


----------



## think2x

When the center console of your truck houses both a TK75 AND a Pelican 1020 with a Surefire/Malkoff Lego (M31LL) set up to run on CR123/AA/AAA


----------



## Cataract

think2x said:


> When the center console of your truck houses both a TK75 AND a Pelican 1020 with a Surefire/Malkoff Lego (M31LL) set up to run on CR123/AA/AAA



You need a bigger truck... those lights should lay around pre-assembled! (In case of zombie attack, of course...)


----------



## think2x

Cataract said:


> You need a bigger truck... those lights should lay around pre-assembled! (In case of zombie attack, of course...)



I keep a Becker BK9 in the back to keep the Zombies in check. FWIW it's a Chevy Suburban, wouldn't want much bigger.


----------



## Cataract

think2x said:


> I keep a Becker BK9 in the back to keep the Zombies in check. FWIW it's a Chevy Suburban, wouldn't want much bigger.



So who'll be assembling your lights while you fight them off?


----------



## Xiphex

When you feel you almost need one of each series.
When the flashlight keeps growing


----------



## Xiphex

Cataract said:


> WHAT??? You should be using all 4 at once! I have been on the trail with up to 8 lights/headlamps on at once. Past 3 or 4 lights, the intensity difference can be subtle, though.



I mass purchased my first few lights & accessories in a short period of months, starting from January 2015, so now using all flashlights for their respective uses.

Beam Distance is what I looked for in TM16. 

IDEA: strap the SRT7 onto my bicycle, set it to BlueRed flashing mode then ride around the city


----------



## markr6

Not sure if this was already mentioned, but...

When you buy a flashlight for your batteries, not just batteries for your flashlight


----------



## Cataract

markr6 said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned, but...
> 
> When you buy a flashlight for your batteries, not just batteries for your flashlight



You shouldn't have mentioned that. Now I need to buy 10 CR123, 24 AA and a dozen AAA flashlights. Not funny man!


----------



## more_vampires

Oh you have it bad? Some a55 gave me a box of various button cells and hearing aid batteries. Aw, crap!


----------



## david57strat

Cataract said:


> You shouldn't have mentioned that. Now I need to buy 10 CR123, 24 AA and a dozen AAA flashlights. Not funny man!



Well - not I don't feel so bad. I only have four 18650 lights awaiting lights - one of which is ear marked for a Nitecore HC50 headlamp, that's due any time.


----------



## david57strat

Xiphex said:


> When you feel you almost need one of each series.
> When the flashlight keeps growing




Been there, done that, with the Series collections (Nitecore and Fenix lights).
"When the flashlight keeps growing"? Did you mean the list of flashlights? The number of flashlights I have? The flashlight obsession?


----------



## WarRaven

david57strat said:


> Been there, done that, with the Series collections (Nitecore and Fenix lights).
> "When the flashlight keeps growing"? Did you mean the list of flashlights? The number of flashlights I have? The flashlight obsession?


For Pete's sake, David, from reading your posts and checking pictures out I know for a fact you've more battery chargers then I've lights. Good working lights I mean of mine.


I can only dream of perusing your battery stash.
That is what I'm going through, trying to gather cells now.
It's going to bleed me some I think. 🔋🔋🔋🔋


----------



## more_vampires

david57strat said:


> "When the flashlight keeps growing"? Did you mean the list of flashlights? The number of flashlights I have? The flashlight obsession?



Nah, that's when you get into body extension tubes so you can go multicell in a single cell or fewer cell light. 

It's sort of like going from a 2 d cell maglite to a 3, 4, eventually a 6 cell.

Even then, it's not enough. 8 cell, 10 cell. Next your flashlight looks like a quarterstaff... The flashlight won't stop growing!

Then you get into undersize cells to cram even more in there.... where does it all end?


----------



## Flashy808

...when a burglar isn't interested in your 79 inch TV and instead is interested in robbing your flashlight collection


----------



## bdogps

Flashy808 said:


> ...when a burglar isn't interested in your 79 inch TV and instead is interested in robbing your flashlight collection



Specially one of those spy007.


----------



## Cataract

When the first thing you tell anyone entering your place is: If you see any flashlight lying around, just don't point it at anyone's eyes if you're going to turn it on. 



david57strat said:


> Well - not I don't feel so bad. I only have four 18650 lights awaiting lights - one of which is ear marked for a Nitecore HC50 headlamp, that's due any time.



I also have 4 18650's doing nothing in the same box :shakehead. At least, my bday is coming up...


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Xiphex said:


> I mass purchased my first few lights & accessories in a short period of months, starting from January 2015, so now using all flashlights for their respective uses.
> 
> Beam Distance is what I looked for in TM16.
> 
> IDEA: strap the SRT7 onto my bicycle, set it to BlueRed flashing mode then ride around the city



You GO, Batman!


----------



## more_vampires

When your girlfriend unexpectedly turns off room lighting and you have it covered with a 10440 backup light she didn't know about.

Hey! What's with the long face? I lit your path so you didn't trip and fall?


Oh, so now *I* am the weirdo? Why did you turn out the lights all of a sudden?


----------



## more_vampires

Sigh...

thought she she just wanted to take a nap. Did I do something wrong? I was helping! 

Can't I ever get a break? I cannot succeed for failing, apparently. Apparently, this is my fault, too!

Aw, man!


----------



## Ladd

more_vampires said:


> When your girlfriend unexpectedly turns off room lighting and you have it covered with a 10440 backup light she didn't know about.
> 
> Hey! What's with the long face? I lit your path so you didn't trip and fall?
> 
> 
> Oh, so now *I* am the weirdo? Why did you turn out the lights all of a sudden?



Hmmmm She turns off the lights and you light up a flashlight?

There's something wrong with this picture. How long has she been your girlfriend?


----------



## Ladd

Never mind. I just realized we are talking about vampires here.......


----------



## Xiphex

david57strat said:


> Been there, done that, with the Series collections (Nitecore and Fenix lights).
> "When the flashlight keeps growing"? Did you mean the list of flashlights? The number of flashlights I have? The flashlight obsession?



I meant, 'When the list of Flashlights keep growing' Typo me on Cellphone typing.


----------



## Cataract

more_vampires said:


> Sigh...
> 
> thought she she just wanted to take a nap. Did I do something wrong? I was helping!
> 
> Can't I ever get a break? I cannot succeed for failing, apparently. Apparently, this is my fault, too!
> 
> Aw, man!



I think the long face has more to do with you still typing on CPF after she turned the light off


----------



## more_vampires

Cataract said:


> I think the long face has more to do with you still typing on CPF after she turned the light off



Guilty as charged.


----------



## roxanwright

Your boss comes to you to help him shop for a flashlight. I'm afraid I might have created a monster as he ordered a V10A + 14500 batteries (protected, of course) and charger.


----------



## Illum

Got the same problem, 4xAW17500s and 2xAW17670s, sitting there. the 17500s are fairly used, the 17670s are newish. Anyone wants they they can keep them. I give up buying lights to try to fill batteries. Somehow I always end up with more batteries


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Illum said:


> Got the same problem, 4xAW17500s and 2xAW17670s, sitting there. the 17500s are fairly used, the 17670s are newish. Anyone wants they they can keep them. I give up buying lights to try to fill batteries. Somehow I always end up with more batteries



PM sent


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

When you start giving the gift of a good flashlight to others and they look at you like you're nuts.  .... but you know deep down inside that they are the ones who are nuts.


----------



## ven

When you have 2000 flashlight pics..............


----------



## more_vampires

ven said:


> When you have 2000 flashlight pics..............


Ahh yes, collecting pretty pictures. I believe some call that "flashlight porn."  The same term is used in guns, knives, watches, pens. I lost my flashlight, gun, and knife pics in a hard drive crash.  Didn't have the heart to start again, so I just check out cool looking lights on CPF.


----------



## ven

Luckily mine are on the bucket!! Had a few full re-boots and have lost a good few pics over the years. One bonus of online albums.........costs me $2 a month you know :laughing: I soon ran out of the free 2gb,now have 20gb which is getting smaller by the day :laughing:

I like pics, for me they really do say a 1000 words...........just my words are a little muddled


----------



## B0rt

... you find youself reading 6+ Flashlight-Forums everyday 
And your "F5" key is still unreadably because of heavy use


----------



## Cataract

...when your zombie apocalypse survival plan is to just throw flashlights at the zombies, because that's the one thing you are not likely to run out of...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> ...when your zombie apocalypse survival plan is to just throw flashlights at the zombies, because that's the one thing you are not likely to run out of...



 lovecpf


----------



## Skaaphaas

When you have read this entire thread...

When you can't decide which lights to take on holiday, so you take them all...

When you then realise that being able to take them all means you really don't have enough, so you start searching for your next light...


----------



## ven

Skaaphaas said:


> When you have read this entire thread...
> 
> When you can't decide which lights to take on holiday, so you take them all...
> 
> When you then realise that being able to take them all means you really don't have enough, so you start searching for your next light...



Was going to say if you can take them all you certainly dont have enough :laughing:


----------



## Jiri

...when you buy 10 pieces of Olight S1 but you really need and use just one...


----------



## more_vampires

ven said:


> Was going to say if you can take them all you certainly dont have enough :laughing:


He might have a moving van...


----------



## GearHunter

When you trade one of your lights with one emitter for the same light with a different emitter then buy a completely new light just in case you you don't like the one you got in the trade....please don't tell my wife.


----------



## Jiri

Skaaphaas said:


> When you can't decide which lights to take on holiday, so you take them all...



 +1


----------



## Tejasandre

When you sign up to buy a thing & have no idea what the thing actually is...


----------



## 1DaveN

When your latest purchase (Fenix E25UE and 2x14500) is still in the mail carrier's pouch to be delivered today, and you're already shopping for the next light.


----------



## B0rt

Tejasandre said:


> When you sign up to buy a thing & have no idea what the thing actually is...


Just ordered a SolarStorm T4 from Banggood ... whatever that may be ... but the picture looked nice


----------



## Tejasandre

B0rt said:


> Just ordered a SolarStorm T4 from Banggood ... whatever that may be ... but the picture looked nice



Lol


----------



## MrJino

When you wonder what the sun's lumens are...


----------



## B0rt

MrJino said:


> When you wonder what the sun's lumens are...



According to our beloved fellow flashaholicks it should be around 6,840,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens


----------



## Prepped

When you buy a new light instead of groceries.


----------



## Jiri

When you can't decide if the high quality flashlight you recently bought as a gift to your best friend, you really want to give him as a gift or you should keep the flashlight for your-self (even though you already have one piece of this model for your-self). :thinking:


----------



## bykfixer

When your friend shows you his incan 6p has an $8 1000 lumen LED and you have a Malkoff M61 mailed to him. (Ironically the day before it arrives they tell you their LED is giving out.)

The fact that you know what a Malkoff M61 is.

Or for that matter when you give away Malkoff lights. (Because you know mini Mag's and shotguns don't play nice together)

Or when your dog doesn't bark at the UPS truck anymore (that's when I knew I had a problem)


----------



## Wolfy1776

When buying lights as a gift you buy them in pairs 1 as a gift and 1 for yourself.

Last night I finally understood the argument women make when the say they save money because they spent xxx amount because "It was on sale". I actually used that argument last night while talking to a friend about flashlights and justifying my recent buying spree. I literally said " I saved so much by buying the lights that even after buying 2 it was cheaper than buying 1. So I saved money".

I need therapy [emoji363][emoji363][emoji363]. I found a flashlight EMOJI!!!!!!


----------



## Jiri

Wolfy1776 said:


> When buying lights as a gift you buy them in pairs 1 as a gift and 1 for yourself.
> 
> Last night I finally understood the argument women make when the say they save money because they spent xxx amount because "It was on sale". I actually used that argument last night while talking to a friend about flashlights and justifying my recent buying spree. I literally said " I saved so much by buying the lights that even after buying 2 it was cheaper than buying 1. So I saved money".
> 
> I need therapy [emoji363][emoji363][emoji363]. I found a flashlight EMOJI!!!!!!



That is hilarious!!  I told my-self the exact same thing couple of days ago... I bought like 6 Olight S1 flashlights in great discount (and it was even cheaper to buy couples of them)... "I saved a lot of money... thanks to this discount" - The truth is... i guess I would never by so many Olights if there wasn't discount   So I didn't save money... I spent a lot... I could have saved them.. if I was not flashaholic. But yes... it is usually women's agrument  THank for this comment of yours!  & keep looking for sales! Because we are saving a lot of money!!!   :thumbsup: :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

That's like my aunt who spent $1200 at bingo to win $800...

Or my favorite...my boss spent $200k on a house to get a tax break.
Yep...$1200/ month but he gets back 5 grand every year..
Never mind his old house was paid off...


----------



## Flashy808

bykfixer said:


> Or when your dog doesn't bark at the UPS truck anymore (that's when I knew I had a problem)



Hahaha good one! [emoji12]

Or maybe it's the fact that you've secretly convinced your dog to be a flashaholic.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ they definitely seemed interested in the tan (read chew bone) colored G2x...


----------



## Monocrom

Wolfy1776 said:


> When buying lights as a gift you buy them in pairs 1 as a gift and 1 for yourself.



LOL !

Guilty!! :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> When your friend shows you his incan 6p has an $8 1000 lumen LED and you have a Malkoff M61 mailed to him. (Ironically the day before it arrives they tell you their LED is giving out.)
> 
> *The fact that you know what a Malkoff M61 is.*


Good point!
I was surprised, when I first started here, that it seemed that everyone knew all about a TK35. In fact many of the discussions mentioned lights by just their model numbers, not including the name of the manufacturer, yet people knew all kinds of information about the model. 

Just the fact that I sometimes read this thread, is proof enough for me.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Good point!
> I was surprised, when I first started here, that it seemed that everyone knew all about a TK35. In fact many of the discussions mentioned lights by just their model numbers, not including the name of the manufacturer, yet people knew all kinds of information about the model.
> 
> Just the fact that I sometimes read this thread, is proof enough for me.




^^ Lol, yeah, same here.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Poppy said:


> Many of the discussions mentioned lights by just their model numbers, not including the name of the manufacturer...





KeepingItLight said:


> One of my pet peeves is that most messages at CPF list the model number of a flashlight, without providing its maker. So you see *S10*, for instance, rather than *Olight S10*.
> 
> This makes it very hard for newbies (like me) to follow the discussion... I am getting the hang of it now, but for the longest time, I had to use a search engine to lookup just about every flashlight model number I encountered. In the example above, I would search for *flashlight S10* to be reminded that Olight is the manufacturer. That’s quite a bit of work.
> 
> Given the informal nature of the forum, and the general expertise of most members, it is natural to omit the manufacturer. I don’t blame posters. But the practice does tend to close off CPF to outsiders. If not snobbish, it is cliquish.
> 
> In my posts, therefore, I like to give the full make and model for a flashlight the first time I mention it. Of late, I also use boldface, as I did above with the S10 from Olight. I also include version or tint information when that is part of a flashlight’s full name. For the neutral-white, version-2 edition of the 2xAA ThruNite Archer, for instance, I write *ThruNite Archer 2A V2 NW*. That way, any reader can easily determine the exact Archer model I talking about. In subsequent references to a flashlight (in the same post), I use the briefer model numbers or names (without boldface).


----------



## Poppy

Keepingitlight,
Leading by example, eh?


> _In my posts, therefore, I like to give the full make and model for a flashlight the first time I mention it. _


Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## KeepingItLight

Poppy said:


> Keepingitlight,
> Leading by example, eh?
> 
> Good job! :thumbsup:



Thanks. 

No one will mistake me for an experienced flashlight person. I am doing my thing, however, trying to add what I can.


----------



## Jiri

LGT said:


> Going trough the ordering process, you tell yourself over and over again that you just don't need this light, and you really don't. You click on "confirm order" anyways.



+1
exactly my case in these times!  God damn it!   

you know you are a Flashaholic when you actually have to count how much more money you can spend on buying flashlights this month before you run out of money to buy your self a food until a next paycheck.


----------



## Jiri

when you justify your addiction to flashlights collecting saying... "well, others are alcoholics or drug addicts... it't better to buy a flashlight instead, don't you think?"


----------



## Jiri

Vish said:


> When you buy the exact same flashlight model in multiple quantities coz you like it and you are afraid that they will not be always available.




Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!


----------



## Jiri

markr6 said:


> Yup! PD32UE...tempted to get a third! I was afraid they would (and did) screw up trying to update it.



god! I would like purchase one of those, but they are all sold out, and in my country nobody offers second-hand sell.  What I would do just to get one!


----------



## 2000xlt

Gotta have extras 


Jiri said:


> Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!


----------



## Flashy808

Jiri said:


> Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!



That is just MIND BLOWING. You must of gotten one heck of a raise!


----------



## Jiri

...when during horse reproduction practical lecture at vet school, your professor shows students how to inspect mare's vagina and brings a very old incandescent flashlight with completely dead batteries, and you instantly draw you Fenix flashlight and light up the mare's vagina for professor and other students to see inside, but your professor says: "What the hell? can you lower the brightness a little bit, you will burn the mare!" and then you feel like a boss. --- true story


----------



## Wolfy1776

Jiri said:


> ...when during horse reproduction practical lecture at vet school, your professor shows students how to inspect mare's vagina and brings a very old incandescent flashlight with completely dead batteries, and you instantly draw you Fenix flashlight and light up the mare's vagina for professor and other students to see inside, but your professor says: "What the hell? can you lower the brightness a little bit, you will burn the mare!" and then you feel like a boss. --- true story



We have a winner!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Wolfy1776 said:


> We have a winner!!!!!!




:shakehead...... Sadly, I'm forced to agree. No one will top that. (Though now I fear, some will actively try.)


----------



## blah9

When the days are getting shorter again and, like every year, you're actually looking forward to the changes because you use your lights more in the winter and have more places to put them (coat pockets) when out and about.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When dropping $230 on a new light is no big deal.

(Elzetta Charlie in this case...)


----------



## Flashy808

blah9 said:


> When the days are getting shorter again and, like every year, you're actually looking forward to the changes because you use your lights more in the winter and have more places to put them (coat pockets) when out and about.



Haha that's exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## Cataract

Jiri said:


> ...when during horse reproduction practical lecture at vet school, your professor shows students how to inspect mare's vagina and brings a very old incandescent flashlight with completely dead batteries, and you instantly draw you Fenix flashlight and light up the mare's vagina for professor and other students to see inside, but your professor says: "What the hell? can you lower the brightness a little bit, you will burn the mare!" and then you feel like a boss. --- true story



Like a Bauss!!
(ref.: The lonely island "Like a boss")



blah9 said:


> When the days are getting shorter again and, like every year, you're actually looking forward to the changes because you use your lights more in the winter and have more places to put them (coat pockets) when out and about.



Actually, I even forgot about how cold it is getting VS how many more flashlight I better carry because I actually will use them VS just-in-case carry, not to mention pocket availability (is gettin _real_ cold out here!!!). I pocketed a light for my Halloween reunion without a thought just cause I knew it could be useful even though I always have the key chain light and 5 car lights; Should have gotten that buglight on the mirror off momentary and back into on/off mode to make it easier to read the address off that little piece of paper... that's the ONE thing that would have helped!!! 

(aherm.... You're a raging flashaholic if you get the meaning of the previous paragraph...)


----------



## My3kidsfather

.......When your wife of 36 years says every night.. "have you checked the perimeter yet?" because you have the habit of turning off the lights and walking around with your flashlight checking doors and windows.


----------



## zipplet

When your wife is so used to you putting your favourite EDC light on the nightstand when coming to bed every night, that she asks "Did you forget to bring your light?" if you forget to do so one night (left the light on my desk).


----------



## Cataract

My3kidsfather said:


> .......When your wife of 36 years says every night.. "have you checked the perimeter yet?" because you have the habit of turning off the lights and walking around with your flashlight checking doors and windows.


----------



## Tejasandre

zipplet said:


> When your wife is so used to you putting your favourite EDC light on the nightstand when coming to bed every night, that she asks "Did you forget to bring your light?" if you forget to do so one night (left the light on my desk).



Good woman there :thumbsup:


----------



## My3kidsfather

Tejasandre said:


> Good woman there :thumbsup:








She is a hoot, here's a pic.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

My3kidsfather said:


> .......When your wife of 36 years says every night.. "have you checked the perimeter yet?" because you have the habit of turning off the lights and walking around with your flashlight checking doors and windows.



 I always check my perimeter for ghosts and aliens at night. Never know when they might make an unannounced visit!


----------



## bykfixer

When you start checking prices of the 500 sized boxes of batteries. 

Hmmm, lets see, 24 is um $1.44 ea but 500 is um $1.22 ea...
And you actually consider buying the box of 500.


----------



## Xiphex

When your neighbours call the Police multiple times a month on you because they thought your home was broken into by a thief. :') Nitecore MH20


----------



## My3kidsfather

Xiphex said:


> When your neighbours call the Police multiple times a month on you because they thought your home was broken into by a thief. :') Nitecore MH20



That a good set of neighbours you got there. Maybe consider give them a good light for looking out for you?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There was a story on our news the other day about crime deterrance. One of the things the reporter said was "watch out for people carrying flashlights." I think we're all in trouble! :laughing:


----------



## Taz80

Unfortunately people, the police included, listen to reporters and actually believe what they say. I've been questioned by the police before because of the bright lights. If I didn't want to be seen would I be walking around with a couple of thousand lumens lighting my way? I really don't think criminals are very likely to advertise their presence that way. Anyway, does this mean we're all going to have to become closet flashaholics? If so, at least they will be well lite closets, just be careful of all those artifacts and rings they will drive you crazy.


----------



## Xiphex

On the day of Eclipse last month, I was on a school playground, below is the field, a hill path in the middle. Some one on the field risers called the cops on me when they saw me shine 4000 lumen of light to guide a family walking down the hill. Maybe they thought it was used as a search light and an actual police actually came by walking across the park.


----------



## Jiri

Taz80 said:


> I really don't think criminals are very likely to advertise their presence that way.



Totally agree with you...it is completely ilogical thinking. It's the exact opposite... you use flashlight to deter criminals. Some people have just "simple" way of thinking. I am really affraid that in future some politicians will want to band carrying powerful flashlights around, because of....... (you can cause an epileptic shock to someone... you can blind someone... burglars using a flashlight when they are commiting a crime... and etc.) Complete non-sense! :-/ And I am being polite here... That's also a reason why I don't like such titles of the reviews of flaslights saying (maybe even with funny hyperbole) "It is so bright, it should be illegal..." :-( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-T-bdtQMs


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ugh guys, lets not go to far with political comments in a mostly fun thread.

Bill


----------



## socom1970

AMD64Blondie said:


> When dropping $230 on a new light is no big deal.
> 
> (Elzetta Charlie in this case...)



Or $2300...

(Cool Fall 007 Tri-V2 and Custom Thor's Hammer Buffalo leather belt holster for me.  )


----------



## bykfixer

^^ when you buy a $2300 holster for the free light.


Any light who's model # is 007 has gotta be cool.


----------



## Camo5

When everyone I know asks me "are you looking up flashlights again??" (Poor college student)


----------



## bdogps

Jiri said:


> Totally agree with you...it is completely ilogical thinking. It's the exact opposite... you use flashlight to deter criminals. Some people have just "simple" way of thinking. I am really affraid that in future some politicians will want to band carrying powerful flashlights around, because of....... (you can cause an epileptic shock to someone... you can blind someone... burglars using a flashlight when they are commiting a crime... and etc.) Complete non-sense! :-/ And I am being polite here... That's also a reason why I don't like such titles of the reviews of flaslights saying (maybe even with funny hyperbole) "It is so bright, it should be illegal..." :-( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-T-bdtQMs



He is just kidding, I know his channel pretty well. He loves as flashlights as much as us that are here.


----------



## blah9

When there is an xkcd comic about people like us and your lab mate immediately thinks of you and posts it on the wall of your desk when she sees it. Check it out if you haven't seen it already!


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Jiri said:


> Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!


 Wow... I guess I don't have such a big problem after all


----------



## bykfixer

When approaching vehicles headlight beams remind you of your flashlights.

Look, here comes a Streamlight...awe cool, an Elzetta... Cool, a G2x...
Doh! here comes a Mag lite....


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Jiri said:


> Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!



You forgot a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## leonardo4358

Neither do I. I though I am a flashaholic until I saw that. 


Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Wow... I guess I don't have such a big problem after all


----------



## Prepped

leonardo4358 said:


> Neither do I. I though I am a flashaholic until I saw that.



The thing is, that's not even that bad compared to many of the guys on here...


----------



## markr6

You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When...... 

You post in an online forum thread titled "You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When"

*Should be *You're*


----------



## NonSenCe

when you think you are "cured" of the flashaholism as you basically havent bought single flashlight in almost a year.. (ok maybe one or two to four cheapos that dont really count actually.. not really.. right.) but as soon as summer ends and autumn and winter darkness arrives you suddenly get an urge to buy new flashlight or few, then just happen to browse to cpf casually by accident just to see whats new and cool happening in flashlights and then realise you get the urge to reply into something you see written in here and then realise that you actually have forgotten your password and need to go and search the notebook where it might of been written down ages ago when you last time forgot it and had it renewed and didnt dare to renew it again by sending an notice "i have forgotten my password, again". 

and thanks markr6 for mentioning that so i dont need to.


----------



## jonwkng

You know when you're a flashaholic when you go to great lengths to prep for a timed sale. Those of you who have prepped will know what I'm talking about.


Set multiple alarms before a timed sale in case you doze off at unearthly hours (Ah, time zones)
Prep yourself by clearing your bladder and bowels in advance.
Notify your significant other and family that you will be busy securing an important asset.
Verify that you have a reliable Internet connection beforehand.
Most importantly limber up and stretch before it starts.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Jiri said:


> Yeap! Recently I got 10x Olight S1 batons now, 12x NiteCore Tubes, 4x NiteCore EC11, 3x Fenix PD35, 3x Fenix PD22 UE, 2x Fenix TK16 (planning to buy one more)  I need serious help!



I have never met you, but you are a flashlight hero. Now, about that last will and testament [emoji23]


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

When you search the candle power forum looking for new group deals, not because you need a new light, but you are overly excited to build your collection to try a new light every month and to learn more. (Not an exciting answer, but true)


----------



## socom1970

...you still hang around here after joining CPF over 11 years ago just to satisfy some curiosities about a couple cheapie lights you've had as a kid. 

I know many here have been here since 2000, but once in a while I look at my join date and wonder wth am I still doing here?


----------



## blah9

When you don't think it's weird at all that someone should stay on here for 11 years!


----------



## zipplet

When despite the fact you have good quality lights, you occasionally look at and consider buying lower end lights to see how the consumer end of the market is progressing.


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> When you don't think it's weird at all that someone should stay on here for 11 years!



It's not weird at all. A decade or so is not weird.


----------



## blah9

When you're watching TV (The 100) and get super excited that the actors started using Fenix TK45s. And then you get yours out to shine it around and leave it next to your laptop while you watch the rest of the episode with your wife. And the cool thing is that she was excited too!


----------



## MMD

When you are slightly embarrassed to use your custom light when your fellow Co workers are using there Walmart special. Thinking to yourself that there light is not even illuminating anything. 

When your coworkers start comparing there lights and you just silently listen. Even though you are carrying a technical marvel in your pocket. I just don't want to be that guy. Like oh look at me and my melt your face off light that is a third the size of that 5mm array multi c cell.


----------



## MMD

Double post.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you decide to take your Elzetta Charlie along to Thanksgiving dinner.

(Also have my Peak Eiger HiCRI in the 5th pocket of my jeans as backup.)


----------



## Taz80

When you have Your P200LC2 and D25CTi on you and several others in your pack in the car including a headlamp. And then see that both your boys have their EDC's, yep proud of them boys. And then go home and go on CPF instead of watching football.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Taz80 said:


> When you have Your P200LC2 and D25CTi on you and several others in your pack in the car including a headlamp. And then see that both your boys have their EDC's, yep proud of them boys. And then go home and go on CPF instead of watching football.



LOL. [emoji106]


----------



## Father Azmodius

When your family comes to you to diagnose and fix their lights


----------



## Beamhead

When you check CPF before, during and after eating Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Monocrom

Beamhead said:


> When you check CPF before, during and after eating Thanksgiving turkey.




LOL ! Guilty!!


----------



## B0rt

I just ordered 50 NiteCore Tubes to give away on "Flashlight Day" ... in a country where 99.99% of the people don't even know such a thing exists 

Do I qualify with that?


----------



## Ishango

B0rt said:


> I just ordered 50 NiteCore Tubes to give away on "Flashlight Day" ... in a country where 99.99% of the people don't even know such a thing exists
> 
> Do I qualify with that?



You most certainly do! The Tube is a great gift, 50 of them are a lot of great gifts. Northern Germany should become a bit more enlightened then.


----------



## blah9

When your friends ask you for flashlight recommendations after going camping with you and seeing your lights.


----------



## bykfixer

you have flash light tree ornaments...


----------



## Flashy808

bykfixer said:


> you have flash light tree ornaments...



Ahahaha a Flashy Christmas tree!! I wonder what's at the top of the tree? Spy 007? Sinner?...

Plus they're much safer, well most of them. Just had an incident the other day with Christmas lights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flashy808 said:


> Just had an incident the other day with Christmas lights.



Not to get too far off topic, but can you elaborate?


----------



## Monocrom

When you buy another SureFire, despite already having enough lights to last you 4 lifetimes.


----------



## Hoodzy

When wait till the sun goes all the way down to walk your dog so you can use your flashlight haha:twothumbs


----------



## Capolini

.......When you purposely leave open the bathroom door/light on so you can *ADMIRE *the beautiful tint[3700K] of your new Sylvania LED Light Bulb as it reflects off the walls in my hallway! :santa:


----------



## Capolini

Hoodzy said:


> When wait till the sun goes all the way down to walk your dog so you can use your flashlight haha:twothumbs



:welcome:
I understand! :thumbsup: Been doing that PURPOSELY for 4 years w/ my Husky.

3 miles in the morning and 4 miles at night! He is so use to my modified torches he follows the beam as I shine it side to side looking for the deer,Foxes, ect that he alerted me to.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

When you're standing in front of your flashlight collection within a lighted curio and your daughter walks by and says, "Daddy, why are you looking at your flashlights?" And you reply, "Just admiring my lights honey." ;-)


----------



## bykfixer

When you own a company and a salesman selling pens wants to make you a good deal and you ask if it has a flahlight attached....


----------



## Flashy808

PhotonWrangler said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but can you elaborate?



Well again not to get too far off the topic, we were using these cheap Christmas lights after our expensive one's broke a few years back and it was switched on on the tree when all of a sudden the little circuit box that housed the circuitry and the wires made a big spark and literally blew the wires straight off the box. 

Luckily nobody was exactly holding the box and later on we found out that our fuse box's circuit breaker in case of overload tripped and saved the our lives. Later on we examined that the wires were probably drawing too much current all of a sudden and heated up the wires so badly and quickly they blew.

But again thanks to the circuit breaker we were saved. I think I'm going to be sticking to good quality one's again or a flashaholic's idea of a Flashy Christmas.


----------



## ForrestChump

When you always have something new to contribute to this thread.

For example, building my BOB.... I have more lights than water purification options.

Thats pretty bad.


----------



## Flashy808

How about when you have more lights than the amount of cutlery you own? & that draw full of cutlery can get quite full... 

Oh just thought of this: when you have enough lights to thoroughly roast a turkey!!


----------



## Monocrom

ForrestChump said:


> When you always have something new to contribute to this thread.
> 
> For example, building my BOB.... I have more lights than water purification options.
> 
> That's pretty bad.



Oooo..... Yes, that is pretty bad.


----------



## Monocrom

Flashy808 said:


> How about when you have more lights than the amount of cutlery you own? & that draw full of cutlery can get quite full...
> 
> Oh just thought of this: when you have enough lights to thoroughly roast a turkey!!




Once again, guilty!! On both counts. (Wow! I'm hitting a bunch of these, consistently.)


----------



## Warhorse

When you have as many flashlights as guns!


----------



## Taz80

When you have ten times as many flashlights as guns, and the wife isn't at all happy about the number of guns never mind the lights. A we are just not going to talk about having twice as many lights as knives because we try to keep the knives under the radar, or else :hairpull: and then:whoopin:.


----------



## ElPablo

When you start building solarforce 6p clones for every car in your extended family. Then start researching how to build your own emitter and drivers.


----------



## Bohunk

You're a Newb and you bump into this site read the reviews and before you know it you hit the add to cart button at the Nitecore Store and you buy an MH27 and then you hit the add to cart button for a pair of Panasonic NCR18650GA-PROT at the Mountain Electronics store and you were just visiting!


----------



## ForrestChump

Monocrom said:


> Oooo..... Yes, that is pretty bad.



Yeah it is...

Im gonna nip that crap in the butt this week. Time to wrap up this BOB deal. I ain't stupid and it needs done already. Water - food - shelter supersedes all... I'd put morale, knife & fire right after those.


----------



## Flashy808

When you think your light will be more effective at fending off an attacker than what your guns will be.


----------



## Monocrom

ForrestChump said:


> Yeah it is...
> 
> Im gonna nip that crap in the butt this week. Time to wrap up this BOB deal. I ain't stupid and it needs done already. Water - food - shelter supersedes all... I'd put morale, knife & fire right after those.



You forgot Signal/Navigation.

Signal mirror, whistle, maps, compass, etc.


----------



## ForrestChump

^^^
I can't even do that with an iPhone _and_ a GPS. Im thinking BO plan is to navigate to my BOL by using the highway as a point of reference yet be far enough away to travel with much less exposure...say 1-2 miles from the highway. The only thing I think is accurate in every single Apocalypse show / movie.....the roads are packed rock solid. I bet the Highways will be one of the most dangerous places to be. My goal is to have all the kinks worked out in the next 2 months or so. A complete and thorough plan with a backup plan in addition to incremental backup plans. Those who fail to plan, plan to fail. Unfortunately, your most challenging task in an emergency is to successfully execute the original plan.... I picture myself with more of a "Steve Jobs" approach. Maximize my talent of getting much more talented people than myself to work together for the good of the BO group.


@ Flash - LOL thats a classic right there! I think thats the kid in us. Like strobe makes us a superhero or something...

It's frequently mentioned but there's always that boob OT'ing and breaking the rulz mentioning a MAG as an impact weapon.  Thats usually when those threads are locked. Like it hasn't been mentioned in a flashlight forum a million and 1 times... It does however help asses that posters cognitive abilities....


----------



## Capolini

I get up @ 5 am so I can have Two[2] Winter time flashlight hikes w/ Capo instead of just One!!

I don't like the summer,too hot and gets dark to late and light outside too early!


----------



## 186kmps

When you truly consider trading your little brother for that new Acebeam.


----------



## bykfixer

Bohunk said:


> You're a Newb and you bump into this site read the reviews and before you know it you hit the add to cart button at the Nitecore Store and you buy an MH27 and then you hit the add to cart button for a pair of Panasonic NCR18650GA-PROT at the Mountain Electronics store and you were just visiting!



That was me 100+ lights ago. ⊙▁⊙


----------



## Minimoog

When you have to nurse flashlight caused injuries such as burns.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

You know your a Flashaholic when on a late night hike you fall, tossing a $500 phone and a $100(but very hard to replace) flashlight into the air and you instinctively save the light letting the phone smash on the rocks...(you do have insurance on the phone, right?)...


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

neutralwhite said:


> *.....you've been on this forum really for the last 3 hours refreshing the ' new posts ' page!................:tired:lovecpf*




Yep that happens to me quite often with my OCD, unless I am gaming, then my mind is elsewhere. Then again, I was playing Fallout 4 last night, and when I engaged my Pipboy light, I began thinking about CPF, so I think I am certifiable.


----------



## Skeeterg

It goes beyond a flashaholic when you just pay a 1000 dollars for a flashlight. Not me,,never ever.


----------



## Father Azmodius

When you think you may have lost a $500 light and you're more upset about the drop in than the host because it'll be harder to replace than the host.


----------



## Father Azmodius

When you're glad you didn't pony up for another host when the previously possibly lost light is found


----------



## deKatt

You justify buying a new smart charger by the number of rechargeable batteries you have, use the smart charger to weed out the batteries that are on their last legs, then use that to justify buying more rechargeables to replace them.


----------



## magellan

You decide not to buy a rare grail because the light commands such a high price, and then you buy a rarer grail at an even higher price.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

I said this in another thread but I really should say it here as well. You know your a flashaholic when you rather spend the night with your Tiny Monster, then spend it with a woman.


----------



## Skaaphaas

PROTOOLNUT said:


> I said this in another thread but I really should say it here as well. You know your a flashaholic when you rather spend the night with your Tiny Monster, then spend it with a woman.


No there really is a term for that, but "flashaholic" is not it


----------



## Vlada1911

Skaaphaas said:


> No there really is a term for that, but "flashaholic" is not it



Wierdguywithsuspicioustrenchcoatinpublicpark?


----------



## bykfixer

PROTOOLNUT said:


> I said this in another thread but I really should say it here as well. You know your a flashaholic when you rather spend the night with your Tiny Monster, then spend it with a woman.





Skaaphaas said:


> No there really is a term for that, but "flashaholic" is not it



For some reason the words Michael Jackson popped in my head....

But before I met my wife I wore a t-shirt that said "the more chix I meet, the more I like my stereo"..
So I think I understand what op was getting at.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

You guys should know by now that this has nothing to do with trench coats or creepy Michel Jackson. This is about how we geeks tend to spend more time with our toys, weather they be flashlights, cars, or airplanes, then we do with woman. While the statement I made was funny, it was also very true. Look at scientists as well, some of the biggest geeks in the world, they are so non-solcial, that they get more out of reading sensor scans then they do in conversations. 

Trench coats are for the insane, those who can't function in society due to brain disorders. Michael Jackson is a case of, can function in society, but the brain is wired wrong in sexuality. Two completely different matters in my opinion. I think flashlight nerds are cool, there I said it, were all cool lol


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! That's a good one.


----------



## Father Azmodius

When you say "Go ahead and throw that in to make it a nice round $1500"


----------



## Minimoog

Father Azmodius said:


> When you say "Go ahead and throw that in to make it a nice round $1500"



I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## RickZ

When you buy tactical pants instead of normal khakis just to have that left-leg flashlight shaped pocket for an extra flashlight.


When you sow a custom flashlight holster because you want to carry a light that didn't come with its holster, and doesn't fit it your other holsters.


----------



## bykfixer

Like the new avatar mr moog.

I can look at it at times I type the word and 2 R's just doesn't look right.
2 words: 2R's.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango

When a coworker comes to you and asks you: "You know something about flashlights do you?". He seemed to have broken his cheapo light at home and looking for a decent replacement. He turns to the online el cheapo electronics store and asks for recommendations for lights I wouldn't consider to give to my kid. Try to explain why a budget quality light might fit better and he's just like no, I just want a cheap light (a few euros). He then started comparing the cheapest lights and I went back to more interesting stuff (another coworker overheard us and seemed to be interested in what I did find a decent light). I showed the other coworker the Fenix E12 I happened to carry that day. He was interested enough to check it out.


----------



## blah9

When you mention that you brought a light when helping a friend move some boxes and he replies, "Of course you have a light!"


----------



## LeanBurn

<<--When it says it over there.


J/K...it's when you keep checking your fave light purchasing sites to see if the one you are interested has gone on sale...even after you have purchased it.


----------



## bykfixer

When you change the background photo of your cel phone for when using the screen to provide a wee bit of temporary light it puts out a tint you like better.


----------



## jonwkng

When you feel an adequately lit walking cane has to have 3 emitters...


----------



## bykfixer

^^ that was funny.


----------



## FRITZHID

....when your wife grabs you by the beltloop and drags you past the lighting section of ANY store you enter....and when you whimper and give her the puppy dog eyes, she responds with the "you buy ONE more light and I'm leaving you" eyes....and you actually weigh the option.


----------



## Tre_Asay

When you can guess the manufacture of someone else's flashlight correctly most of the time just by the beam.
When you don't want to get a flashlight as a gift because you already have better ones.
When you look forward to the night or power outages.
When you stop talking about your latest flashlights to others because they already think you are crazy.
When you find it more important to carry a flashlight than knife in the middle of the day.
Because you have two or more flashlights on your person or in arms reach right now.
When you scoff at 500 lumen flashlights.
When you have the brightest and dimmest lights in the group.
When others around you begin to appreciate the usefulness of flashlights.
When you reply to this thread.
When you have enough batteries to last longer than your food and water.


----------



## Monocrom

FRITZHID said:


> ....when your wife grabs you by the beltloop and drags you past the lighting section of ANY store you enter....and when you whimper and give her the puppy dog eyes, she responds with the "you buy ONE more light and I'm leaving you" eyes....and you actually weigh the option.




Now you guys know why I never married. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

When you now have 97 pages of flashlights(and growing) on photobucket that = over 2200 pics in one album. That costs $3 a month for 20gb allowance due to CPF and over 47% full...................CPF has pushed me over the limit


----------



## lightlover

ven said:


> *...CPF has pushed me over the limit...*



Sir ven,

I've read your posts before.

You'll use ANY excuse ...
And blame ANYONE ...

Shame on you ...


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> When you now have 97 pages of flashlights(and growing) on photobucket that = over 2200 pics in one album. That costs $3 a month for 20gb allowance due to CPF and over 47% full...................CPF has pushed me over the limit


 I am not yet a flashaholic then, thank God.


----------



## ven

lightlover said:


> Sir ven,
> 
> I've read your posts before.
> 
> You'll use ANY excuse ...
> And blame ANYONE ...
> 
> Shame on you ...





I blame the computer and phone for finding CPF on a search....................none of it is my fault, i am innocent! :devil:


----------



## MidnightDistortions

You know you are a flashaholic when one of your favorite lights stop working and you got a backup on standby in it's original packaging.


----------



## bykfixer

MidnightDistortions said:


> You know you are a flashaholic when one of your favorite lights stop working and you got a backup on standby in it's original packaging.




That's not normal?



















Uh oh. 

Eh, I can quit anytime.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bykfixer said:


> That's not normal?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> Eh, I can quit anytime.


----------



## xdayv

@bykfixer - are you planning to complete your PK series number streak?


----------



## bykfixer

xdayv said:


> @bykfixer - are you planning to complete your PK series number streak?



Hadn't given it much thought lately because...


When you look up and see this and think "C or D Mag?" Hmmmm


----------



## xdayv

it lacks an o-ring though...


----------



## bykfixer

xdayv said:


> it lacks an o-ring though...



Ha, yeah..good point... it's the little things, huh? Sigh.

Rain vs electricity means sudden death for the modified Mag.

Dreams dashed by reality is such a drag.

The PK's just showed up in the numbers shown. No rhyme or reason. So I figured (knowing all the 1- 250 were gone) either go broke trying to get a 600, 400, and 300 series or just stop at 5... so I did. Stop at 5 that is.


----------



## TKC

*When you read an entire 234 page thread, and then buy the one of the lights. *


----------



## xdayv

TKC said:


> *When you read an entire 234 page thread, and then buy the one of the lights. *


I know what thread you are referring to. [emoji6]


----------



## Father Azmodius

When all you get to say when handling a light to someone is "DON'T ....!!!!!!!!!!!!" before they blind themselves.


----------



## FRITZHID

Father Azmodius said:


> When all you get to say when handling a light to someone is "DON'T ....!!!!!!!!!!!!" before they blind themselves.



No, it's when you sit back and wait for them to blind themselves and then laugh, that says you're a flashaholic! Lol


----------



## Father Azmodius

Or when you set up a WASP to the red emitter, then full blast with no memory. 

When you have to explain what a twisty is and /or how to change modes


----------



## richbuff

I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"


----------



## Monocrom

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"




*And!...... 
*You think up of a way to do it. :twothumbs


----------



## vadimax

You understand that you don't need that light, you understand that most likely you will not use it because you already possess more comfortable models, you remember your oath to yourself not to buy any more lights, you recall that you have to buy some other more necessary stuff and... Finally buy that beauty, cursing youself.


----------



## ven

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"





:laughing:


----------



## Repsol600rr

When you look at the hds you just bought and realize you paid more for it then your sailboat (sunfish).


----------



## Poppy

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"


LOL... now that's funny right there!


----------



## bykfixer

When you wonder...




How to turn this 500 watt lamp into a flashlight...


----------



## think2x

When you see a coworker using his phone as a flashlight to look for a tool in a job box in a very poorly lit job site and you light your Wizard Pro up on 500 lumens to help. They turn and say "man that's bright!" You then triple click it to turbo 2150 lumen while correcting them by saying "No, this is." and watch their amazement.


----------



## Flashy808

... when you've been in a situation where your lights get double checked for dangers in airport security screening. -and nearly faint


----------



## dhunley1

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"



Maybe we need a "flashlights and bugs" thread!


----------



## Wendee

When you start looking up moon cycles (for the first time ever) and looking forward to "new moon" phases. If it's a full moon phase, you hope it will be really cloudy that night.


----------



## bykfixer

When you see a potential flashlight in that...
Then contemplate how many batteries it would take...
Then contemplate how many 18650's that would equal...
Then you ask the worker "can I have that?" because you're actually considering trying it.
Then you change your mind because the tint sucks.


----------



## Poppy

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... I am walking in the park during the day, and a dying cicada falls out of a tree and lands on my head. I look at the ground, yes, that is what just hit me on top of the head, and the _very first_ thought I have is: "How can I post about this on CPF, even though _it has absolutely nothing to do with flashlights?_"





dhunley1 said:


> *Maybe we need a "flashlights and bugs" thread!*


Trying a "Natural" mosquito killer, I bought five Praying mantis egg sacks, each should hold about 100-200 mantis eggs. That's 500-1000 mantises. Although I looked, I never saw a single one. Until last night.

I grabbed my headlight to light it up and take this picture with my phone.








And here he is hanging on, upside down to the soffit


----------



## ven

When your coffee table looks like mr fixers bedside table top.................and when Rach, the kids come in the front room and dont even question or ask as they are used to it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> When you see a potential flashlight in that...
> Then contemplate how many batteries it would take...
> Then contemplate how many 18650's that would equal...
> Then you ask the worker "can I have that?" because you're actually considering trying it.
> Then you change your mind because the tint sucks.



.... and then post a picture and your thought process about it on CPF. You just know you're a flashaholic. Too bad about the tint, though.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> When your coffee table looks like mr fixers bedside table top................







How about a backup table top near the bedside table top just in case the 20+ lights on the bedside table play out..





Note the backup table of lights has a "if all else fails, a Bic lighter" and a fan to thwart dust collecting...




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... and then post a picture and your thought process about it on CPF. You just know you're a flashaholic. Too bad about the tint, though.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah, too pink. The sodium gas they use inside the bulb puts out a hint of orange-ish pink. 





Plus you'd have to have a trailer to haul it around...


----------



## blah9

Haha that's amazing about the backup flashlight table. 

How about when you're trying to sell your Jeep and you are kind of excited that it might start getting to be dark outside after work so you're kind of excited to also show off some lights to the potential buyers.


----------



## bykfixer

blah9 said:


> Haha that's amazing about the backup flashlight table.
> 
> How about when you're trying to sell your Jeep and you are kind of excited that it might start getting to be dark outside after work so you're kind of excited to also show off some lights to the potential buyers.



This is my favorite post this year.


----------



## LedTed

think2x said:


> When you see a coworker using his phone as a flashlight to look for a tool in a job box in a very poorly lit job site and you light your Wizard Pro up on 500 lumens to help. They turn and say "man that's bright!" You then triple click it to turbo 2150 lumen while correcting them by saying "No, this is." and watch their amazement.



Couldn't help myself . . .
That's not a bright (500 lm). That's a bright (2150 lm).


----------



## LED Monkey

Just counted 10 lights on my night table...
and wonder, is this normal?


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> How about a backup table top near the bedside table top just in case the 20+ lights on the bedside table play out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the backup table of lights has a "if all else fails, a Bic lighter" and a fan to thwart dust collecting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, too pink. The sodium gas they use inside the bulb puts out a hint of orange-ish pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you'd have to have a trailer to haul it around...



I think maybe you have a very serious problem about flashlights and should talk to someone about collecting so many, but know the question is (how many is to many) If you need help let me know---LOL


----------



## irongate

blah9 said:


> Haha that's amazing about the backup flashlight table.
> 
> How about when you're trying to sell your Jeep and you are kind of excited that it might start getting to be dark outside after work so you're kind of excited to also show off some lights to the potential buyers.



What kind of jeep?


----------



## Bdm82

LED Monkey said:


> Just counted 10 lights on my night table...
> and wonder, is this normal?


No, it is not normal. Nor is buying 25+ lights in 5 months, as I have. 

The problem is, asking that question here, is like asking the guy snorting a line if drugs are a bad thing.


----------



## richbuff

LED Monkey said:


> Just counted 10 lights on my night table...
> and wonder, is this normal?


Normal.... Is a setting on a washing machine.


----------



## LED Monkey

Bdm82 said:


> No, it is not normal. Nor is buying 25+ lights in 5 months, as I have.
> 
> The problem is, asking that question here, is like asking the guy snorting a line if drugs are a bad thing.


I swear I can quit this flashlight thing, really I can quit, you guys believe me don't you? I swear just one more light
than it's over, maybe two , ........


----------



## blah9

irongate said:


> What kind of jeep?


It's a 98 Cherokee XJ. Stock height but has a pretty full set of skid plates so it's ready to go for a lift. Not much rust and has some other cool mods my dad and I did. Will be really bittersweet to sell it because I really loved it. Decided to get something with better gas mileage instead.


----------



## david57strat

LED Monkey said:


> Just counted 10 lights on my night table...
> and wonder, is this normal?



Only ten lights???


----------



## Dale P.

When you find your self clicking off flashlight "porn" sites before your wife walks in.

Or you worry about the amount of time you spent looking in the flashlight Isle afraid that someone is going to notice how long you have been there. 

Dale P


----------



## bykfixer

^^ or you go online to buy a baseball cap from a hat store and buy a flashlight from them...


----------



## tex.proud

...every time you get a new flashlight in the mail the first thing you do is take a pic to post it here.


----------



## Wendee

Dale P. said:


> ...
> Or you worry about the amount of time you spent looking in the flashlight Isle afraid that someone is going to notice how long you have been there.
> Dale P



Every time!


----------



## irongate

The reason I don't post pictures is -no one knows how many flashlights I have then=just a couple.


----------



## CoherentRays

What flashlights? I lost all mine in a tragic boating accident.

Oopps...wrong forum. 

Ed


----------



## richbuff

What flashlights?

Run this script:



Code:


begin
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip'); 
end.


Please send quarantine.zip, located in the avz4 folder, to me via private message. 

Oopps...wrong forum.

rich b.


----------



## StandardBattery

You know when you are a flashaholic when you buy a new light just so you can use a strange battery you happen to have.


I'm sure this has been posted a few times before maybe even before by me.

_(Manker E14 Nichia to use an 18350 I bought a couple years ago, I had talked myself out of this light... but when looking for an 18350 light nothing else really clicked. Fortunately this light is much better than I thought it would be  )_


----------



## ledmitter_nli

You know you are a flashaholic when

-- you feel naked, vulnerable - anywhere outside - without one. Or two. No kidding.
-- you worry about the anodizing on your new light more than you worry about the finish on your samsung galaxy phone.
-- you've successfully convinced your girlfriend to carry the same EDC lights as you do.
-- you find having a self examination of your belly button situation (with the help of a high CRI light) fascinating.


----------



## mjgsxr

You know your a flashaholic when

Your 6d mag with a 100w isn't doing it for you anymore. 
So you bolt on a 3 cell extension, Jimmy regulator, 8 26650 and finally a 250w osram. 

Your even happy with the 10min run time and one single mode.

Even consider putting it in you edc rotation but you don't think people will understand and your mum just thinks your mental.


----------



## Father Azmodius

You know you're a flashaholic when friends mention how much they had to spend on something and you convert that into how many lights (or what percentage of the last light you bought) you could buy.


----------



## harro

........when people quietly move away from you, when the conversation turns to torches and all things related!!!!


----------



## Offgridled

When you live in a small town and the police are scared to drive down your street and shine their flashlights at you. : naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

... anytime a family member seeing you with a package in hand on the way back from collecting the mail asks if that's a new flashlight. 

~ Chance


----------



## mjgsxr

You have a party to celebrate the clock going back an hour in October.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you are a clinically certified insomniac.
... night time warming up missions to the kitchen microwave entails firefly modes.
... you hold one up so your dentist can see better.
... you hang one shining in the shower to feel better.


----------



## ven

When the 1st thing you do on the internet is check cpf, before emails.......before anything. When you have 4 albums opened to help organise over 3000 pics.............trouble is you still forget which album has what!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When you move, and discover 50 flashlights in a box from the last move that you had forgotten about....true story....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When you move, and discover 50 flashlights in a box from the last move that you had forgotten about....true story....


 
< Crazyeddiethefirst's wife when she sees the box. 
> :sweat:Crazyeddiethefirst trying to tell his wife, Honest Honey, These are all old lights I've had a long time! 
These are not new!  True story.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When you move, and discover 50 flashlights in a box from the last move that you had forgotten about....true story....



:huh:

you need to move more often


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wife never saw them, I label my precious stuff "1980's tax records", so no one even looks in the box(apparently I even fool myself). On is a Surefire 6R I will post a photo in the "beat up lights" thread-box looks new, flashlight looks like it fought an industrial garbage disposal....
Hey Ven, if my wife saw your comment about moving more often, she would fly over the pond and make you eat your words...of course I would be standing by with my latest lights so you could see to try and defend yourself....[emoji111]️️[emoji3]


----------



## ven

I welcome the beating with open arms, to meet the great sir eddie(yes i have knighted you!) and your extensive awesome flashlight colelction


----------



## Offgridled

I'm glad Crazyeddiethefirst lives out here in southern California with us you guys are a Crack up. Im laughing reading this. Too funny!!!!


----------



## bykfixer

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When you move, and discover 50 flashlights in a box from the last move that you had forgotten about....true story....



Pix...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I just discovered this new thing. Wearing your headlamp in the shower!

Like!


----------



## mjgsxr

you turned your postman into a flashaholic and now think he could be one of you best friends.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you are putting on your tie and notice a headband crease around your forehead.


----------



## mjgsxr

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... you are putting on your tie and notice a headband crease around your forehead.



+1
:laughing:


----------



## Lumenwolf

You receive R50vn through the post and 10 minutes later are looking for your next purchase [emoji15]


----------



## mjgsxr

I know that feeling. You should take time to enjoy your R50vn first.


----------



## tops2

Lumenwolf said:


> You receive R50vn through the post and 10 minutes later are looking for your next purchase [emoji15]



:laughing:
Boy do I know the feeling too!


----------



## camelight

When your flashlights take more room in your closet than your clothes
Well they take more room than anything else in my room 😂😂


----------



## Offgridled

When you have more 18650 batteries than AA and AAA put together!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You need to use the panoramic setting on your smartphone to capture all your displayed lights. Man it's hard to keep the arrow on the line. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Wow CG, that is a very nice 47's achievement  

When you keep checking for CG posts to see what his next 47's light is


----------



## stfc69

When you keep coming back to CPF only to watch the page loading symbol going round and round and round and round..... :tired:


----------



## Offgridled

stfc69 said:


> When you keep coming back to CPF only to watch the page loading symbol going round and round and round and round..... :tired:


And round and round and round ☻☹


----------



## stfc69

Offgridled said:


> And round and round and round ☻☹



It's got a bit quicker now, although it's late evening here and you should still be working there...


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> When you keep checking for CG posts to see what his next 47's light is



This!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

When you can't stand your job at times, but you know the emergency flashlights are crap; so you spend your own money buying new ones! Yup! Not just that, but I ended up uipgrading them to LED lights. Not that anyone will actually care. It wouldn't be so bad if the other security officers carried their own lights. Hell, some of them don't even carry their own pens! The old ones not only needed upgrading, but they either didn't work at all, or put out a beam dim enough to make using a Birthday candle a better option.


----------



## Wendee

Monocrom said:


> When you can't stand your job at times, but you know the emergency flashlights are crap; so you spend your own money buying new ones! Yup! Not just that, but I ended up uipgrading them to LED lights. Not that anyone will actually care. It wouldn't be so bad if the other security officers carried their own lights. Hell, some of them don't even carry their own pens! The old ones not only needed upgrading, but they either didn't work at all, or put out a beam dim enough to make using a Birthday candle a better option.



Wow, Monocrom! That was so nice (and generous!) of you to do for your workplace. I hope they appreciated it. You're obviously the most responsible person there. Good thing you're a flashaholic who knows about flashlights so now they're better prepared for an emergency. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

........ everyday you repeatedly check The Market Place, eBay and Panjo hoping to find old, outdated, underpowered, cool-white producing flashlights cuz you're a FourSevens FanBoy.  The only thing you don't know is if you're  or ! I need to find out which condition is covered by the ACA and if new lights are covered. 

Thanks for the shout-out, guys. :wave: I'll work on some better pictures. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Wendee said:


> Wow, Monocrom! That was so nice (and generous!) of you to do for your workplace. I hope they appreciated it. You're obviously the most responsible person there. Good thing you're a flashaholic who knows about flashlights so now they're better prepared for an emergency. :thumbsup:



I know they won't appreciate it. I've been there for nearly two years and I know their personalities. But I definitely appreciate your comments. Thank you for that.


----------



## Offgridled

stfc69 said:


> It's got a bit quicker now, although it's late evening here and you should still be working there...


But the truth be known I still am here going in circles and can't leave


----------



## blah9

Yeah, great job Monocrom!

You know you're a flashoholic when you finally decide to do your own build. I just bought a Solarforce host, a bare dropin, a driver, and a Nichia LED board as well as upgraded glass. Hopefully the build will go smoothly. I've been wanting to get a bigger high CRI light ever since I got the Nitecore TIP and now I can make my own.


----------



## tex.proud

When you've been learning enough on CPF that when you get bored enough to think about a cheap old flashligt you've kept in your truck for years, and pull it out, take it apart, and find out that it is nothing more than a cheap china made P60 host. Then start looking at how you can improve it. Pull out the whatever brand reverse clicky switch and replace it with a McClicky forward clicky with high current bypass, and start looking at dropins that you could put in it.


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> When you can't stand your job at times, but you know the emergency flashlights are crap; so you spend your own money buying new ones! Yup! Not just that, but I ended up uipgrading them to LED lights. Not that anyone will actually care. It wouldn't be so bad if the other security officers carried their own lights. Hell, some of them don't even carry their own pens! The old ones not only needed upgrading, but they either didn't work at all, or put out a beam dim enough to make using a Birthday candle a better option.




That must be pretty frustrating, like a mechanic without a spanner or a policeman without cuffs " hey officer, can i borrow your cuffs and baton.......?" I can kind of relate , I am one if i need to borrow a tool)not often at all.........in fact rarer than hens teeth these days) i will go and buy one within a day or so.

There is someone i know(no name mentioned) who must be sat on........he is sat on a lot of money, when i say a lot i mean 100's of 1000's kind of lot. " can i borrow your drill?" me " you dont have a drill with your money! " ..........him" it seems a good idea, going to get one of these " . Bare in mind this person has a bad reputation, never has many tools and does not return them without being confronted !

Week or two goes by, " can i borrow your drill again?" Now i am pretty chilled, but some types just get under my skin and he is this type, " no, go and spend some of that money under your mattress!!!" That was 4yrs+ ago, still not got one nor many other tools of which he would ask regular. When told to get his own it would be " why should i have to..............." So why should i and have to lend you to get damaged/lost or not returned at my expense" Luckily this type is in the minority, but i feel your pain and something like a flashlight in your occupation is pretty much a critical bit of equipment. 

Sometimes making your life a little easier by spending some of your money on tools/equipment(even when not provided by your employee ) just makes sense to make your day or night that bit easier/safer and more tolerable.............

When your top draw of your tool box alone has 7 flashlights in!


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> That must be pretty frustrating, like a mechanic without a spanner or a policeman without cuffs " hey officer, can i borrow your cuffs and baton.......?" I can kind of relate , I am one if i need to borrow a tool)not often at all.........in fact rarer than hens teeth these days) i will go and buy one within a day or so.
> 
> There is someone i know(no name mentioned) who must be sat on........he is sat on a lot of money, when i say a lot i mean 100's of 1000's kind of lot. " can i borrow your drill?" me " you dont have a drill with your money! " ..........him" it seems a good idea, going to get one of these " . Bare in mind this person has a bad reputation, never has many tools and does not return them without being confronted !
> 
> Week or two goes by, " can i borrow your drill again?" Now i am pretty chilled, but some types just get under my skin and he is this type, " no, go and spend some of that money under your mattress!!!" That was 4yrs+ ago, still not got one nor many other tools of which he would ask regular. When told to get his own it would be " why should i have to..............." So why should i and have to lend you to get damaged/lost or not returned at my expense" Luckily this type is in the minority, but i feel your pain and something like a flashlight in your occupation is pretty much a critical bit of equipment.
> 
> Sometimes making your life a little easier by spending some of your money on tools/equipment(even when not provided by your employee ) just makes sense to make your day or night that bit easier/safer and more tolerable.............
> 
> When your top draw of your tool box alone has 7 flashlights in!



There are two rules regarding borrowing tools.
1. you return the borrowed tool in as good, or better condition than it was in when you borrowed it.
2. it's ok to borrow a tool once or twice, but after that, you have to buy your own.
3. ok, I guess there is a third rule.... you return the tool as soon as you are finished with it.


----------



## peter yetman

There's a guy in the barn next to my Brewery who runs an outside catering business. Apart from the fact he NEVER brings back any of my gear after borrowing it, he borrows my stillages (things you put beer barrels on to stop them rolling around) to use to sell other peoples beer. It's going to have to stop before I implode.
P


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... when you look on in despair that your high CRI light is nowhere near as good as a GE flourescent bulb.







Sigh. Just another reminder how far LED still has to go.


----------



## stfc69

When you're sat on your sofa, miles away thinking about something other than flashlights (usually work) with a flashlight in your hand, clicking it on and off and going through the different modes.... 

Am I weird? :duh2:


----------



## Lumenwolf

When you talk to people about flashlights and lux and throw and they just stare at you as if you're crazy [emoji51]


----------



## LeanBurn

ledmitter_nli said:


> ... when you look on in despair that your high CRI light is nowhere near as good as a GE flourescent bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Just another reminder how far LED still has to go.


....and next to incandescent it is even more saddening


----------



## P_A_S_1

When you checking cpf more frequently then the news.


----------



## RollerBoySE

P_A_S_1 said:


> When you checking cpf more frequently then the news.



And when you don't find anything new on the other forum either, you use Google translate to check if there maybe is something new on the German and Russian forums...


----------



## Offgridled

Poppy said:


> There are two rules regarding borrowing tools.
> 1. you return the borrowed tool in as good, or better condition than it was in when you borrowed it.
> 2. it's ok to borrow a tool once or twice, but after that, you have to buy your own.
> 3. ok, I guess there is a third rule.... you return the tool as soon as you are finished with it.


Boy howdy I have that written on my tool box.


----------



## Offgridled

peter yetman said:


> There's a guy in the barn next to my Brewery who runs an outside catering business. Apart from the fact he NEVER brings back any of my gear after borrowing it, he borrows my stillages (things you put beer barrels on to stop them rolling around) to use to sell other peoples beer. It's going to have to stop before I implode.
> P


No more free beer for him.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> That must be pretty frustrating.....



Extremely frustrating. Only one other guy brings his own pens and leaves them at the main desk for others to use. Those pens always develop legs and "walk away." :ironic:

Even the ones without pen caps on them. But with the lights, I just keep picturing a Blackout or a major fire with blinding smoke. The other officers know exactly where to head to, in the backroom to grab the lights. Literally their choices are "Doesn't work at all," or "Use a Birthday candle instead." It's pathetic! And no one cares. Forget as a human-being. No one cares on a simply professional level of "Okay, this is your profession. These are the basic tools of your trade to do your job properly." They can't even be bothered to literally go next door to Home Depot and buy either an LED Mini-Mag or a less expensive LED Coast light to carry or clip to a uniform pocket. 

So, we have lights left at the client's site for whoever is on duty to use, just in case. And until the end of September, those lights were useless junk.


----------



## Monocrom

P_A_S_1 said:


> When you checking cpf more frequently then the news.



The news in America and especially NYC, is sensationalized propaganda that leans FAR too much to one side. Not even worth watching. And I'm seeing the same news channels you are.


----------



## firsttothescene

Monocrom said:


> The news in America and especially NYC, is sensationalized propaganda that leans FAR too much to one side. Not even worth watching. And I'm seeing the same news channels you are.


+1


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> The news in America and especially NYC, is sensationalized propaganda that leans FAR too much to one side. Not even worth watching. And I'm seeing the same news channels you are.


I agree from California and we are stuck with the Hollywood crowd. Ugg!!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Monocrom said:


> The news in America and especially NYC, is sensationalized propaganda that leans FAR too much to one side. Not even worth watching. And I'm seeing the same news channels you are.



BBC and the PBS news hours are worth watching.


----------



## peter yetman

When I got home from work last night I realised that I'd left my Malkoff MD2 back at the barn. Despite the fact that I have another MD2, an MDC, Hound Dog and MD1 at home I really felt the need to go back and get it. I managed to resist, but I felt most uncomortable all evening without it.
Does that count?
P


----------



## ven

Not sure P tbh, i would have had to go back no question, but you could argue that might be a little OCD overtaking the flashaholism............gee i am in a mess arnt i :laughing:


----------



## ven

After cleaning around the house and doing the garden front and back, rather than sit in the freshly mowed back garden, i find myself sat here typing this . Mood lit by an rc40vnT on 30% level , ceiling bounced in front of me...................

Might as well add a pic





Oh and it never gets past slightly warm all around the head...........


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> When I got home from work last night I realised that I'd left my Malkoff MD2 back at the barn. Despite the fact that I have another MD2, an MDC, Hound Dog and MD1 at home I really felt the need to go back and get it. I managed to resist, but I felt most uncomortable all evening without it.
> Does that count?
> P



True Malkoholics understand. 

When you spend more time deciding in the morning on which EDC(s) to carry than showering, picking out cloths, getting dressed, brushing your teeth, and leaving combined. 

When your wife asks "only carrying 5 today?"

When you train your dog to go get you a flashlight. 

When your coworker shouts "anybody got a flashli..., hey Bykfixer can I borrow a flashlight?". 

When you succesfully navigate from one end of your house to another in total darkness but return to starting point to grab a firefly light because you like the tint.

When you look forward to 2am nature calls so you can use your flashlight. 

When you realize there's an 8' gap between flashlights sitting around your house and panic that there's an 8' gap.

When you'd rather get company promo lights from your work at Christmas than a cash bonus.

When you realize you have taken zero pictures of anything besides flashlights... 6 months in a row.

When you see the word "electrolites" on a Gatorade bottle and wonder about run time of said electrolites.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... you wake up in the morning and the girlfriend you adore is next to you, and you just can't wait to run your hands through her hair, but 1st you check your bedside ZebraLight.

"Oh ZebraLight...ZebraLight let down your hair....ZebraLight"

Edit:
... you log into CPF to edit your post realizing your 1st writing about first checking your bedside ZebraLight "before running your hands through her hair" (was 1st posted before-running-your-hands-through-her-hair)

Edit Edit:
... same for the edit.



Edit Edit Edit:

FYI I just ran my hands through her hair!!!!!

Edit Edit Edit Edit:

I'm really not creepy.


----------



## Trashman531

.... When you look forward to the oncoming hurricane as a excuse for using, and validation of owning your flashlights.


----------



## xdayv

bykfixer said:


> When you succesfully navigate from one end of your house to another in total darkness but return to starting point to grab a firefly light because you like the tint.



guilty as charged.


----------



## Monocrom

P_A_S_1 said:


> BBC and the PBS news hours are worth watching.




BBC is a bit more professional, but even they have their biases. PBS does a very good job of hiding their's. But not always.


----------



## bykfixer

You know you're a tint snob when you pick out TicTac flavors based on color, avoided flavors colored like tints you don't like.


----------



## StandardBattery

When you open the fridge and it's lit up like a christmas tree because there are several flashlights running on high in there.


----------



## Dave D

When you watch an episode of COP's and only concentrate on trying to identify which flashlights they're carrying! :ironic:


----------



## Offgridled

When you complain about daylight savings.


----------



## ThatPhotoGuy

When a hurricane blows through and you WANT the power to go out.


----------



## Offgridled

ThatPhotoGuy said:


> When a hurricane blows through and you WANT the power to go out.


I want the sun to go out


----------



## richbuff

Offgridled said:


> I want the sun to go out



Paint It Black, Rolling Stones:


> ...I want to see the sun blotted out from the sky
> I want to see it painted, painted, painted, painted black, yeah...


One of my favorite childhood songs. 

I know that I am a CPFoholic when I am sitting at my desk reading the news and I turn to my left to tell *ven* a comment about a news story, but he is thousands of miles my desk.


----------



## Monocrom

Offgridled said:


> I want the sun to go out




*+1*

But also because on a bright sunny morning, that evil thing blasts me right in the face when trying to drive home from work! Hate the sun. 

I end up having to drive 1/2 a mile per hour down a busy stretch of road, several lanes wide, so I don't crash into other drivers because I literally can't see. And that's with using my car's visor and my expensive polarized sunglasses. Yup, still end up horribly blinded!


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> *+1*
> 
> But also because on a bright sunny morning, that evil thing blasts me right in the face when trying to drive home from work! Hate the sun.
> 
> I end up having to drive 1/2 a mile per hour down a busy stretch of road, several lanes wide, so I don't crash into other drivers because I literally can't see. And that's with using my car's visor and my expensive polarized sunglasses. Yup, still end up horribly blinded!


Yep got that problem out here on the west coast also.


----------



## tex.proud

...you get to the work center / garage at the end of the day, and it takes a glance in the mirror to realize you still have a light on your ball cap, because you're so used to it. BTW the clip for the Manker T01 works perfectly for attaching the ZL SC52w to your ball cap.


----------



## ven

:laughing: classic Tex !!


----------



## TWils

Dave D said:


> When you watch an episode of COP's and only concentrate on trying to identify which flashlights they're carrying! :ironic:



+1


----------



## Offgridled

You gotta love that tex: thumbsup:


----------



## Father Azmodius

When you get together with other flashaholics to do show and tell........and estimate that there's $30k sitting on the table

When you go to your truck/basement/backpack for a mule, or thrower because the triple you edc isn't the correct tool for the job

When you have to explain what a 26650 is. 

When you laugh/get insulted when someone thinks your light cost $50


----------



## blah9

When you go to have a medical procedure done and feel weird not having a light on you


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Father Azmodius said:


> When you get together with other flashaholics to do show and tell........and estimate that there's $30k sitting on the table
> 
> When you go to your truck/basement/backpack for a mule, or thrower because the triple you edc isn't the correct tool for the job
> 
> When you have to explain what a 26650 is.
> 
> *When you laugh/get insulted when someone thinks your light cost $50*



When you feel a need to explain that $50 is a relatively cheap entry-level light.  Then decide not to show them one of your expensive lights.

~ Chance


----------



## Loomun

When you have more flashlights than there are people in your neighborhood.


----------



## bykfixer

Loomun said:


> When you have more flashlights than there are people in your neighborhood.




Oh snap! Counting houses in my neighborhood thinking 1.5 people each (lotta old widows and few children where I live) I may be getting close....


When a coworker asks if you have a flashlight and you ask 'flood or throw" and he responds "spotlight please" and you ask "pencil beam or sharpie size" trying to decide which pocket to reach in.... 
other coworker chimes in and says "that guy carries about 6 flashlights every day... he has choices to pick from" 
I quipped "only 4 today" 

(Dude was looking inside a 4" pipe in daylight so I handed him the light I carry with a 200 lumen pencil lead beam.)


----------



## ven

I want to work the fixer shift


----------



## FRITZHID

When you have a power outage (Matthew) and your house is lit up brighter than any others, for longer, and once power's restored, everyone assumes you have a genny, to which you respond "yes, but we didn't use it" ....they ask why/how you were so lit up.... So you introduce them to your collection of +20 lights and enough batteries to power the block. Funny how they shake their heads but come a'knocking the next outage "can we borrow a light, please?" And you of course loan them one or 2.... Cheapies that you're not sad to lose!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> I want to work the fixer shift



I'm working days now. But I bought some EB1c's for the pencil beam to look up in pipes and such in daylight. Used to use my Coast HP1 for that. But those SureFires absolutely destroy darkness in tight spaces for a couple hundred feet. 



FRITZHID said:


> When you have a power outage (Matthew) and your house is lit up brighter than any others, for longer, and once power's restored, everyone assumes you have a genny, to which you respond "yes, but we didn't use it" ....they ask why/how you were so lit up.... So you introduce them to your collection of +20 lights and enough batteries to power the block. Funny how they shake their heads but come a'knocking the next outage "can we borrow a light, please?" And you of course loan them one or 2.... Cheapies that you're not sad to lose!



My neighbors stopped asking when I loaned them Mag Solitaires. But I gave the widows near me some decent, reliable double A lights. 
I have gas a natural gas stove so I'm the guy they know has coffee that first day after.


----------



## dubliftment

Jash said:


> You know that whenever you're out with friends, and someone says they need some light they all look at you!


 or: if nobody is asking wheter you have a flashlight with you but if they can borrow one of the 2 or 3 you have with you.


----------



## ven

When every night for at least the last week, the kids have left their bikes out front and I dont say anything. Just so i can have another use for a flashlight , to put them away in the dark...................


----------



## ven

Double bubble


----------



## blah9

Nice ven. When you are thinking of going for a walk and purposely delay so it will get dark while you're out.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Nice ven. When you are thinking of going for a walk and purposely delay so it will get dark while you're out.




When you only go for a walk when its dark


----------



## bykfixer

When you disable the light switch in your shed....


----------



## tex.proud

So I did it again. Got to the work center / garage and realized by glancing in the mirror that I still had a light on the bill of my ball cap. Only this time, I could recall that it had been there since before lunch at a local Mexican food restaurant. Now, I DO take my hat off at the table, as any Texan would, but what gets me is that I did so, and put it back on, without realizing that the light was there. I then worked two installs for internet service that involved a great deal of time (fiber to the home jobs are ridiculously tedious). I spent a total of about 5 hours with two different customers that didn't say a thing about the light on my hat. Now, I did use it on many occasions during this time, but didn't think of it. Is it just me, or the job that makes folks not question such a thing? And how did it not don on me that it was there for so long? Guess I'm just a flashaholic. :twothumbs


----------



## staticx57

What light? I have a bunch of clip on AAA lights that feel almost weight less


----------



## tex.proud

staticx57 said:


> What light? I have a bunch of clip on AAA lights that feel almost weight less




Here


----------



## vestureofblood

You know your a flashaholic when you prove it here!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...PF-VIDEO-Collaboration-Now-Taking-Submissions!


----------



## Loomun

When your best friend says, really you got another one ? How many does that make it ? And your response is, I don`t know.


----------



## Loomun

When you wait til it`s dark to cut the grass because you have 5000 Lumens in lights on the riding lawn mower.


----------



## bykfixer

Loomun said:


> When you wait til it`s dark to cut the grass because you have 5000 Lumens in lights on the riding lawn mower.



Yesssssssssss!!!


----------



## Flashy808

You know your a Flashaholic when... you have had an imaginary lightsaber fight with one of your lights!! 
*guilty*


----------



## ven

You have far more pics of flashlights than you do family....................far more!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

You use two crenelated bezel lights as hot corn cob holders.


----------



## Offgridled

ledmitter_nli said:


> You use two crenelated bezel lights as hot corn cob holders.


This would be very handy eating corn in the dark. :must try:

Other hand corn will stay hot longer and butter will melt :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... It's 1am, you're sitting all alone in the dark with no light in the room except for the soft glow of a computer screen ........ your wife catches you :shakehead [email protected]@King at flashlights for sale on The MarketPlace.  ...... you don't care.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:shakehead:tsk:you should know by now CG...............


Always have another tab open with something like gifts/flowers/handbags ready to click on and say " Dont look ,you will ruin the surprise!"


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> :shakehead:tsk:you should know by now CG...............
> 
> 
> Always have another tab open with something like gifts/flowers/handbags ready to click on and say " Dont look ,you will ruin the surprise!"



Not the best idea. If you don't buy something for her later she decides you don't love her  Or even worse -- that you have bought something, but for someone else...


----------



## ven

Buying her something keeps her and distracts from the monstrous light hiding behind a tab


----------



## Subterrestrial

......you go online planning to buy a light, discover a couple more you "need" and spend hours perusing the forums for reviews that justify adding them to your cart.


----------



## bykfixer

Subterrestrial said:


> ......you go online planning to buy a light, discover a couple more you "need" and spend hours perusing the forums for reviews that justify adding them to your cart.



Hmmmmm, now why didn't I think of that?

I tend to review the reviews after checkout....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Then I read the reviews to pass the time waiting for the Mail-Man to bring me my newest acquisition. They're also great for validating my buying choice. "OOH! I did good!" :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Then I read the reviews to pass the time waiting for the Mail-Man to bring me my newest acquisition. They're also great for validating my buying choice. "OOH! I did good!" :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



Ex-zakt-uh-mundo.


----------



## tex.proud

Eeeeehhhhhh! :twothumbs This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## Subterrestrial

bykfixer said:


> Hmmmmm, now why didn't I think of that?
> 
> I tend to review the reviews after checkout....


Heh. I'm just really finicky when it comes to flashlights and I want to be sure it's actually what I want before i pull the trigger. Online returns are a hassle IMHO.

I also sometimes check other online shops to see if something is really a better deal where I'm shopping and to my detriment to add to my order or the same price and something I can just buy later.


----------



## Loomun

When your brothers comes over on the weekend to have have flashlight wars :touche:then afterwards you go in the house and your brother says you have more flashlights than me, then you say no you have more than me. 

Neither one of us want to admit we have a problem. :laughing:


----------



## John F

When you pack all the flashlights you have brought when visiting your parents and invite old friends and family on a night hike so you can test out diffrent lights, get feedback and hang with the one you loves


----------



## vadimax

Loomun said:


> When your brothers comes over on the weekend to have have flashlight wars :touche:then afterwards you go in the house and your brother says you have more flashlights than me, then you say no you have more than me.
> 
> Neither one of us want to admit we have a problem. :laughing:



"Sick *******" is not a problem, it is a state of soul


----------



## StandardBattery

Subterrestrial said:


> Heh. I'm just really finicky when it comes to flashlights and I want to be sure it's actually what I want before i pull the trigger. Online returns are a hassle IMHO.
> ....


You actually return flashlights? :devil:


----------



## Subterrestrial

John F said:


> When you pack all the flashlights you have brought when visiting your parents and invite old friends and family on a night hike so you can test out diffrent lights, get feedback and hang with the one you loves


And it's a perfect justification for our hobby (as if we actually needed one)! Getting folks out of the house and exploring the outdoors at a time most wouldn't normally, seeing critters you wouldn't normally see during the day, etc.





StandardBattery said:


> You actually return flashlights? :devil:


Sometimes! I recently returned a Fenix PD22UE. I liked it at first, but I started to discover things like the fact that it didn't tailstand (important to me), no moonlight mode, etc... Probably any one of these things I could have lived with, were it not for the price.


----------



## bykfixer

Subterrestrial said:


> Heh. I'm just really finicky when it comes to flashlights and I want to be sure it's actually what I want before i pull the trigger. Online returns are a hassle IMHO.
> 
> I also sometimes check other online shops to see if something is really a better deal where I'm shopping and to my detriment to add to my order or the same price and something I can just buy later.



Returns? Whatz that?



Loomun said:


> When your brothers comes over on the weekend to have have flashlight wars :touche:then afterwards you go in the house and your brother says you have more flashlights than me, then you say no you have more than me.
> 
> Neither one of us want to admit we have a problem. :laughing:


 Your brother is cool.


----------



## radiopej

When your brother gives you a flight case and you do this with it.


----------



## camelight

radiopej said:


> When your brother gives you a flight case and you do this with it.


It's a f(lash)light case

When you getting late somewhere because it took you to much time decide what edc flashlight taking today


----------



## KiwiMark

Geez, you guys are all so addicted! Glad I don't have that problem!

Despite having over 2 dozen LED lights I still look at new ones, but that is surely perfectly normal so no sign of addiction from me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

PM to KiwiMark re CPF Rule 11.

Bill


----------



## Lexel

I am a flashaholic, bcs I bought 7 flashlights in a month


----------



## odeprooutdoor

When you find all your friends and relatives are equipped with a flashlight.


----------



## Offgridled

Lexel said:


> I am a flashaholic, bcs I bought 7 flashlights in a month


And still ordering more


----------



## bykfixer

When your girlfriend calls and leaves you a voicemail that her parents are gone for 2 hours and she is all alone wearing only your favorite t-shirt...
And you consider whether to wait until your flashlight batteries are done charging or not before calling her back. ...


----------



## peter yetman

Silly Boy - you not him.
P


----------



## bykfixer

I use primaries...


----------



## peter yetman

Haha! Very good.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... you come to the realization that no one else in your family shares or understands your love for all things illuminating, and you don't care. 

You can only lead a horse to water, you can't make him drink. 

You should buy them their own quality flashlights though. That way they won't touch yours.

~ Chance


----------



## Phlogiston

... you put your dinner out in the living room, go to fetch your pills from next to your computer upstairs, sit down to read the last couple of posts in the CPF thread you were reading, then return to eat your now somewhat cooler dinner.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> I use primaries...




Every *real* flashaholic has numerous primary back-ups. :twothumbs


----------



## camelight

when you go buy bulbs for the house in a lightning shop and the seller doesn't understand you...just wanted a high cri so i ended up with incandescent


----------



## Phlogiston

... you have enough experience to definitively assert that the alternate body tube always arrives before the light. 

No prizes for what happened to me this afternoon


----------



## StandardBattery

When you buy a 13cm flashlight that weighs 526g. ... but you really need professional help if you make it your EDC.


----------



## bykfixer

You step outside in the middle of the day, notice low hanging limbs are touching your roof, you get out your 20' pole saw, a hand saw, pruners, goggles and gloves... begin limbing said trees, remember you're not carrying a flashlight, go indoors, grab a pair of pocket torches, step back outside and resume limbing trees.

True story


----------



## tex.proud

...When the power is out yet again, and t happens often enough that you put a battery backup on your internet router so you can browse CPF while using your lights, as long as your laptop battery will last.


----------



## blah9

When you go on a night hike to introduce some friends to that fun and bring plenty of lights for them to choose from before the hike at the trailhead. It was a blast!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When you are getting ready to be admitted to the hospital for 5 days and you can't decide which 20 lights to take, which 4 chargers, 30 cells and how to hide it all from:
A. The hospital(always have a decoy to let them steal while hiding "the good ones")...
B. Your son(who suggested selling at least 100 lights to improve cash flow),,,.
C. Your wife(who thought you already sold 200 of your lights)......


----------



## Monocrom

When you go to other flashaholics' houses, and disable their fuse boxes...... _*
You're welcome!! :huh:*_


----------



## BugoutBoys

Nickp said:


> You buy a dog just so you can take your flashlight for a walk!!!


I'm rolling laughing at this one :laughing:


----------



## StandardBattery

Nickp said:


> You buy a dog just so you can take your flashlight for a walk!!!





BugoutBoys said:


> I'm rolling laughing at this one :laughing:



+1 That really says it all.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

... party hats, whistles, glow sticks - like a new years celebration countdown to bring on DST!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

You're planning on bringing along both your HDS Rotary 250,and your Elzetta Charlie AVS to Thanksgiving dinner.

(Overkill,maybe..but better to be prepared.)


----------



## bykfixer

When your wife learns to croche and asks if you want some gloves and you respond "yes please" and hand her the flashlights you want gloves for...


----------



## peter yetman

Very nice, maybe sell them in the Bykshop?
P


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> Very nice, maybe sell them in the Bykshop?
> P



Ya know.... winter coming up and all...

But that would up to my wife. If she does want to make up a dozen or so and nobody wants them I'll stick in the package when somebody buys an FL2 or something. 

Thanks for the idea Pete.


----------



## blah9

When you spend more time picking out the lights you're bringing for Thanksgiving than the clothes yours bringing for a few days.


----------



## Renegadethreads

Can she crochet with paracord? That might be pretty cool.


----------



## bykfixer

When you buy a vintage tabletop cigarette holder to store replacement parts for your vintage flashlights.





Renegadethreads said:


> Can she crochet with paracord? That might be pretty cool.






Here's her plastic bag yard...





So yeah I suppose paracord is a possibility. She made a bunch of bracelets from paracord a couple years ago when they were popular with the fashion crowd.


----------



## flat-ray

I like the middle glove :twothumbs


----------



## Taz80

When you don't have a bike and you buy a bike light anyway, because it's cool. Klarus BK30.


----------



## bykfixer

Taz80 said:


> When you don't have a bike and you buy a bike light anyway, because it's cool. Klarus BK30.



This guy is a flasholic!!


----------



## Offgridled

Taz80 said:


> When you don't have a bike and you buy a bike light anyway, because it's cool. Klarus BK30.


That is funny


bykfixer said:


> This guy is a flasholic!!


+1


----------



## blah9

Lol yeah this might be my favorite one.


----------



## Offgridled

blah9 said:


> Lol yeah this might be my favorite one.


Makes me want to buy taz80 a bike


----------



## Taz80

LOL and still laughing. Thank you. I really want a regular tube light like the BK30.


----------



## bykfixer

This bike wants to come live with you Taz. 
It's scared of the dark and heard you have a spare bike light.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

When you buy a few Beatles lunch boxes at Five & Below because they were so cool looking and you figured they would be absolutely perfect to store batteries in


----------



## KiwiMark

When you don't even know how many lights you have and realise that it would take quite some effort to work out how many you have or to gather them all up and count them - but regardless you have spent a couple of hundred bucks today alone to buy two more lights.

Not that this applies to me of course . . . 

Although I'm really looking forward to playing with my new lights once they arrive . . . 

And I honestly don't know how many lights I currently have . . . 

I did take this photo in which I can see 30 lights:






But that was back in February of 2010 and although I have not gotten rid of any of those lights I have bought quite a few more . . .

But I don't have a problem, I could quit any time if I wanted to!


----------



## tex.proud

You go camping at the local state park and use your cooler as a toy box.


----------



## tech25

Does the hds have the 18650 tube? Can you take a pic next to the MD2?


----------



## bykfixer

When you look for the flashlight aisle in a clothing store. 

Stange enough... they had some.


----------



## tex.proud

tech25 said:


> Does the hds have the 18650 tube? Can you take a pic next to the MD2?



Yes, that's the 18650 tube. Here ya go...


----------



## Offgridled

Mighty fine tex. Loved your camping post!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

...... You shake your head :shakehead when anyone asks you to hand them your favorite EDC. Or, if you do hand it over, you're all :sweat:till you get it back.

~ Chance


----------



## tech25

tex.proud said:


> Yes, that's the 18650 tube. Here ya go...



Great so a bit slimmer and programmable... I have been trying to convince myself not to get an 18650 clicky- but I think that argument went out the window. Now I "need" one!! 

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## panchovilla

You keep more than 2 lights on your night stand, just in case.


----------



## KiwiMark

panchovilla said:


> You keep more than 2 lights on your night stand, just in case.



IF you can see your night stand then it clearly isn't covered in enough lights!


----------



## Offgridled

KiwiMark said:


> IF you can see your night stand then it clearly isn't covered in enough lights!


That's a really good point


----------



## panchovilla

Whew, that's a relief. Now to convince my wife.


----------



## ncgrass

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... You shake your head :shakehead when anyone asks you to hand them your favorite EDC. Or, if you do hand it over, you're all :sweat:till you get it back.
> 
> ~ Chance


This one for sure. I'm happy to lend my lumintop tool Al or microstream, but if I ever give my hds or elzetta out I watch them very closely.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The other day I was showing my pastor the new BOSS 70. When he reached for it, I retracted it stating, "Whoa, whoa, whoa! I said look at it. I didn't say anything about touching it." Another person standing close by starting laughing. I eventually handed it over, but only after stating that it was stupid expensive, and because the floor was carpeted. 

Non-flashaholics just don't understand. They think expensive flashlights are $40.

~ Chance


----------



## jalano1222

I brought my Boss lux-RC to work on day time ...outside in the field and thinking ...hey you never know...lol ..by the way the forecast...sunny and no chance of darkness...damn


----------



## KiwiMark

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Non-flashaholics just don't understand. They think expensive flashlights are $40.



The problem there is that it is often rather embarrassing to say how much we spend on one light.

I guess that would be another sign:
You just know you're a flashaholic when you are too embarrassed to tell anyone how much you spend on lights.

I've ordered a couple of Conway lights that are only ~US$25 each, for those I could say "oh this was only twenty five bucks" without mentioning that in NZ dollars they are more like ~$35. But my Acebeam E60vn just arrived and I'm not about to tell anyone around here that it cost me NZ$228 including shipping, non-flashaholics just wouldn't understand. I definitely wouldn't mention that I've been considering more than one light dearer than this one either.


----------



## irongate

When your wife ask you are you preparing for something with all these flashlights around the house and shakes her head when you say no and another one just comes in the mail!


----------



## blah9

When you buy your sister an Olight S2r Baton for Christmas and decide it's so cool that you ask for one from your mother-in-law for yourself. And then when your sister doesn't check it out very much you play with it yourself and have a blast!


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The other day I was showing my pastor the new BOSS 70. When he reached for it, I retracted it stating, "Whoa, whoa, whoa! I said look at it. I didn't say anything about touching it." Another person standing close by starting laughing. I eventually handed it over, but only after stating that it was stupid expensive, and because the floor was carpeted.
> 
> Non-flashaholics just don't understand. They think expensive flashlights are $40.
> 
> ~ Chance


I wouldn't have let him touch it


----------



## peter yetman

When the Insurance Company writes off your truck and you wonder whether to use some of the money to buy an OR Boss.
Of course I'm far too sensible.
P


----------



## dhunley1

When you look at your purchase history on the Malkoff website, add up all the purchases, and feel slightly insane.


----------



## flashlight nut

When you know that today is National Flashlight Day! Happy Flashlight Day everyone!


----------



## TKC

panchovilla said:


> You keep more than 2 lights on your night stand, just in case.


*I have 6 on my night stand.*


----------



## dhunley1

flashlight nut said:


> When you know that today is National Flashlight Day! Happy Flashlight Day everyone!


 Lol. Makes sense when you consider that today is the shortest day of the year.


----------



## bykfixer

The nightstand selection

I bought a Bones to see in daylight.



So this guy could see inside that manhole




The flashaholic Christmas tree.


----------



## peter yetman

That Alpha looks a monster compared to the rest. Can't quite see what the two to the right of the Alpha are.
P


----------



## markr6

When you dream about flashlights. I don't remember much of it from last night, but it had something to do with me using a Fenix and getting mad at the "low" level being so bright.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Is it sacrilege to give away your least loved flashlight`s so you have room to buy better ones.

John


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> That Alpha looks a monster compared to the rest. Can't quite see what the two to the right of the Alpha are.
> P



Right of the copper one is a 315 Alpha with a Powertac Warrior tailcap that starts on low, but side switch provides instant 315 strobage at 2am while I wake up Mr. Kimber 1911 if need be.

Right of that is a G2x Pro.


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> When you dream about flashlights. I don't remember much of it from last night, but it had something to do with me using a Fenix and getting mad at the "low" level being so bright.




:laughing:

Dont you mean nightmare.............


----------



## ven

I do love that cu alpha mr fixer, its a very special light.......................imagine say 50 of them as tree decorations :naughty:..................mind you, weight would break the branches!


----------



## peter yetman

Very smart.
P


----------



## ven

When you use 2 separate LED light strips, inter spiral them and program the same blinking mode pattern, but each the opposite to syncing in time..............Then watch and try and work out the kelvin , which i would say around 3000-3500k. Not like the pic!!!!


----------



## bykfixer

It's official...




Rudolph is a flashaholic


----------



## aginthelaw

Why do I have up to 10 lights on my nightstand, yell at my wife for touching any one of them other than the AA light I allow her to use, yell at her some more when I come home and find the light on her nightstand, why did I buy 3 bike lights and 3 bike mounts for other lights when I only have 1 bike?


----------



## bykfixer

aginthelaw said:


> Why do I have up to 10 lights on my nightstand, yell at my wife for touching any one of them other than the AA light I allow her to use, yell at her some more when I come home and find the light on her nightstand, why did I buy 3 bike lights and 3 bike mounts for other lights when I only have 1 bike?



My wife has 3 flashlights on her table. lol... she uses them to find her celphone to use as a 2am nature call flashlight (face palm).


----------



## Boko

Your heart sinks on December 22nd because the nights are getting shorter.


----------



## ven

Good one Boko

When you give up 16hrs+ searching through the night stressed out ,because your daughter used your light without you knowing and not remembered where she put it!  Yes she has her own lights and even neutral tint for her animals,yet walking into another room to get one of them was too much for her...


----------



## hyperloop

When walking in the MRT (subway) i wish there would be a blackout so I could use my Manker T01. Singapore has too much light!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When you're both happy and amazed that professionals working at your home and/or business don't have proper lighting equipment.  
It never ceases to amaze me how many use their cellphone. :shakehead 

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

bykfixer said:


> It's official...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolph is a flashaholic


I like this. Very clever


----------



## camelight

When you are climbing down the stairs with a friend and the lights don't work i pull out my sc 600 mk iii hi before he even realized that the lights arnt working

When you go to a camping or just hiking\riding outside the city in the most dark place you know jut to use your lights, it's not that i do a lot of things at night so i need flashlights i have a lot of flashlights so i going out at night to use them


----------



## blah9

When you go outside during the afternoon to collect some data for research and you make sure to bring an 18650 light with you. This is despite the fact that we didn't stray far from the building and the area is well lit with reliable power when it does get dark. Of course you never know if you'll need the light!


----------



## Monocrom

dhunley1 said:


> When you look at your purchase history on the Malkoff website, add up all the purchases, and feel slightly insane.




When you're smart enough to never even attempt to add up the cost involved in all your internet purchases during the past year.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> It's official...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolph is a flashaholic




Rudolph had a cold, and knew his big red nose wasn't bright enough this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiMark

Monocrom said:


> When you're smart enough to never even attempt to add up the cost involved in all your internet purchases during the past year.



Or the past month . . . 

I have only received 2 lights in the last month . . . the other 5 are still on the way.
*checks dates* Oops, received 6 and another 5 on the way, but 4 of those were cheap so they don't really count do they?


----------



## ven

When you get several lights with different drivers out, play around with mode groups and programming brightness levels for certain modes then mode amounts. Having the phone and ipad open on mode groups ready to try(goes without saying on night shift mode!).
Checking various colour temps and tints out in turn and side by side, comparing triples with quads, various nichia B's and C's along with xpl HI's 4000k and 5000k. Then a trimuleathon, comparing flood spread and colour temps at various levels in various depth bezels.......

I enjoyed chillling in the dark,maybe go as far as saying therapeutic. Just lit with enough light to see what I was doing.....great way to chill out at night whilst bedlam breaks out down stairs with the kids watching a film........man time.....chill time.....great


----------



## Monocrom

KiwiMark said:


> Or the past month . . .



LOL
Fair point.


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> When you're smart enough to never even attempt to add up the cost involved in all your internet purchases during the past year.


I avoid looking at my pp transactions yikes..


----------



## bykfixer

When you can contemplate doing this again without using any of the lights you used last time. ⊙▁⊙


----------



## novice

My longtime front-pants-pocket EDC Fenix P2D stopped working - and, after trying the most immediate possible fixes - grabbed an underused SF E1L. Problem solved. One of the benefits of having too many lights.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> When you can contemplate doing this again without using any of the lights you used last time. ⊙▁⊙



LOL..... I can pull that off. Guilty! :bump:


----------



## Loomun

When you have company over that has never been to your house and they ask if you have a problem paying your light bill because there`s flashlights and lanterns everywhere they look. :lolsign:


----------



## Subterrestrial

When your New Years resolution is to replace all the plastic 2D emergency flashlights in the house and car with 2D LED Maglites with LSD NiMH cells.


----------



## Offgridled

Subterrestrial said:


> When your New Years resolution is to replace all the plastic 2D emergency flashlights in the house and car with 2D LED Maglites with LSD NiMH cells.


That will make a perfect New Year


----------



## Subterrestrial

Offgridled said:


> That will make a perfect New Year


I was going to add "Malkoff drop-ins" to the mix, but decided to exercise some restraint.


----------



## Boko

You think about joining an expedition to the Antarctic for the six months of darkness.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

... you come to the realization that being a flashaholic is the journey, not the destination. 

~ Chance


----------



## goratek23

bykfixer said:


> The nightstand selection
> 
> I bought a Bones to see in daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> So this guy could see inside that manhole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashaholic Christmas tree.


Hi bykfixer. 
Right to the copper elzetta u have an elzetta with a design i never saw before. 
Is that a custom peace? 

Cheers gora


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ... you come to the realization that being a flashaholic is the journey, not the destination.
> 
> ~ Chance


Wouldn't that be a disaster if you actually reached the destination?
I thought you might have with the BOSS, but obviously not.
I keep telling myself it will be my last light, but who knows?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Wouldn't that be a disaster if you actually reached the destination?
> I thought you might have with the BOSS, but obviously not.
> I keep telling myself it will be my last light, but who knows?
> P



The BOSS 70 has spoiled me for sure; it's such a wonderful and diverse light. The only lights I've purchased since it have been 4Sevens & FourSevens offerings for my collection. It's good for a man to have a hobby. 

~ Chance


----------



## LeanBurn

When walking into a room that has the possibility of light if you use the wall switch, but you ignore it and use your flashlight just because you enjoy it more...


----------



## bykfixer

goratek23 said:


> Hi bykfixer.
> Right to the copper elzetta u have an elzetta with a design i never saw before.
> Is that a custom peace?
> 
> Cheers gora



It is an Elzetta Alpha with a Powertac Warrior tailcap.
Reason being, to push the switch gives out the Alpha low setting for finding my way to the terlet without tripping over black dogs parked in the path.
The sideswitch does a 315 lumen insta-strobe while I reach for my... 
Well you'd think the dogs woulda let me know there's an intruder, but I do not rely on them alone. 

The light is pure bedside duty as the alternate tail cap does not thread on far enough to keep it water tight.


----------



## extendbatterylife

enomosiki said:


> You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.



It's the best


----------



## xdayv

LeanBurn said:


> When walking into a room that has the possibility of light if you use the wall switch, but you ignore it and use your flashlight just because you enjoy it more...





extendbatterylife said:


> It's the best



+1. more than that, you purposely turn-off the light switch.


----------



## tex.proud

In my job I'm constantly in people's homes. Customers frequently ask "You need more light over there?". This is because most folks, in my experience, still live in caves. Yet they are considerate enough to offer a little bit more light. My response is always "No, thanks! I have it covered!". As I pull out one of the two lights that I always have on me at work. The lights themselves change from time to time, but there's always a small one that I can clip onto my cap, and a larger one that can turn dark places into daylight.

Just today a customer asked that question. After hearing my response he replied "But you don't have one like this!" as he pulled out the Atomic Beam U.S.A.! I acted excited as I asked "Is that the badass zoomable light I see on TV?". He was soooo proud of it I had to bite my tongue. I've been the fella in the past that loved a POJ knife or light when I didn't know any better. I just told him "That's badass man! Cool light!".

Keeping your mouth shut about something that you know is a Chinese piece of junk to let a fella enjoy his Prize Flashlight. That's a flashaholic.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tex, 

Since when is being a flashaholic about leaving someone in the "dark"? 

j/k I thought it was clever so had to post.  Don't *you* have one of those badass cool lights? 

~ Chance


----------



## DIPSTIX

tex.proud said:


> In my job I'm constantly in people's homes. Customers frequently ask "You need more light over there?". This is because most folks, in my experience, still live in caves. Yet they are considerate enough to offer a little bit more light. My response is always "No, thanks! I have it covered!". As I pull out one of the two lights that I always have on me at work. The lights themselves change from time to time, but there's always a small one that I can clip onto my cap, and a larger one that can turn dark places into daylight.
> 
> Just today a customer asked that question. After hearing my response he replied "But you don't have one like this!" as he pulled out the Atomic Beam U.S.A.! I acted excited as I asked "Is that the badass zoomable light I see on TV?". He was soooo proud of it I had to bite my tongue. I've been the fella in the past that loved a POJ knife or light when I didn't know any better. I just told him "That's badass man! Cool light!".
> 
> Keeping your mouth shut about something that you know is a Chinese piece of junk to let a fella enjoy his Prize Flashlight. That's a flashaholic.



Says jk then proceeds to pull out the Olight X7 Marauder


----------



## C7N3M T&T

You know you are a flashaholic when... You look forward to winter when the dark stays longer and the days are short![emoji106]


----------



## tex.proud

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tex,
> 
> Since when is being a flashaholic about leaving someone in the "dark"?
> 
> j/k I thought it was clever so had to post.  Don't *you* have one of those badass cool lights?
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes, I do...that's part of letting the fella, with half a mouth of teeth, and a trailer full of hoarding junk, and a wife that talked a great deal despite her absolute lack of teeth, and walking within their home thinking "Light as a feather", because at any moment my big arse is about to fall through the floor, and seeing the personal fact that the light he showed me is, in fact, the best light that he has ever known...hence his excitement regarding that light, that I decided to not burst his bubble. I simply followed up with "Badass Dude!" "Love it!".



DIPSTIX said:


> Says jk then proceeds to pull out the Olight X7 Marauder



An Olight X7 may well have melted everything that they have. Meant as a joke, but quite serious about the level of hoardship that I stepped into..

Y'all honestly don't realize how folks live. I experience, almost daily, how deprived people are. It saddens me to a point, but at the same time, I have to find a level of Don't think about it man...It will destroy you, just to get through the fact that I am there to provide internet, television, or telephone service. It Truly amazes me how people can live. I have a great job, but frequently feel sorry for folks that don't. There's a point where you care, but have to come to a point where you don't . If you wish to live your own life in a respectable and clean manner.

Sorry for the downer! It came up. I can't help that!


----------



## ven

Thats very cool Tex and i would have done the same. Not worth upsetting someone when they are so happy about it. Like you say, why burst their bubble..............some times its not cool to be cool!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tex.proud said:


> Yes, I do...that's part of letting the fella .. snip .. seeing the personal fact that the light he showed me is, in fact, the best light that he has ever known...hence his excitement regarding that light, that I decided to not burst his bubble. I simply followed up with "Badass Dude!" "Love it!".


 
Be happy with those who are happy, and weep with those who weep. 
Romans 12:15 

I totally understand. As I wrote, I was just making a play on words joke.  For almost 30 years my occupation took me inside homes costing seven figures to residences no larger than the size of a bathroom. 

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Be happy with those who are happy, and weep with those who weep.
> Romans 12:15
> 
> I totally understand. As I wrote, I was just making a play on words joke.  For almost 30 years my occupation took me inside homes costing seven figures to residences no larger than the size of a bathroom.
> 
> ~ Chance



Completely understand brother. Same here. I can be in a home worth millions in the morning, and one worth $400 a month the next. Life is different for all of us...what our life means to us is different for all of us...How we live our life is different for all of us. The only constant is "all of us". When "all of us" are on the same page everything works like a well oiled machine. Amen!


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Thats very cool Tex and i would have done the same. Not worth upsetting someone when they are so happy about it. Like you say, why burst their bubble..............some times its not cool to be cool!



In other words it's better to be a bit humble instead of showing off what you have. Not good as everyone might not have that kind of income that you have.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Never discuss money with anyone that has more or less than you do. However, if he's a 4Sevens flashaholic he'll expected you to show him your Spy 007. Just don't discuss price. 

~ Chance


----------



## phoenixcatapult

You hug a flashlight and a batterycase to sleep.and turn on the light from time to time.......


----------



## tex.proud

irongate said:


> In other words it's better to be a bit humble instead of showing off what you have. Not good as everyone might not have that kind of income that you have.



I understand that completely! The homes I'm in, the things I see, I treat everyone with respect. I am, in THEIR home after all. Judge not, lest ye be judged. I'd much rather create a rapport with folks than be some sort of Ahole. Life simply goes better that way.


----------



## ven

irongate said:


> In other words it's better to be a bit humble instead of showing off what you have. Not good as everyone might not have that kind of income that you have.



Exactly, irongate as everyone has different perspectives on things to. I have seen many happy with a few $ zoomy, some have been using them for years! Imagine how much you could save not being fussy! :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

tex.proud said:


> In my job I'm constantly in people's homes. Customers frequently ask "You need more light over there?". This is because most folks, in my experience, still live in caves. Yet they are considerate enough to offer a little bit more light. My response is always "No, thanks! I have it covered!". As I pull out one of the two lights that I always have on me at work. The lights themselves change from time to time, but there's always a small one that I can clip onto my cap, and a larger one that can turn dark places into daylight.



On a sorta opposite note, when I'm the person asking "need more light?" it surprises me how many repair folks have lights the flashaholic would scoff at. And normally they say "no thanks" and use their faithful favorite. I enjoy see-ing the ones that have obvisiously seen a few battles with gravity vs concrete etc. 

The last one that came to my house had a Coast light that started it for me. I commented "nice flashlight". He bragged about it a bit and I was happy to see how beat up it was. At one point he needed both hands for his task and was lightless. I shined a microstream over his shoulder. 

Basically the guy had an hour set up to work on my issue but was done in 10 minutes. We spent another 20 or so chatting about flashlights and I gifted him that microstream (after showing him the hat clip feature). Then I showed him my wifes silver version of his Coast product, which used to be my work light. He noted how well the battle scars were hidden on the silver version. He opened it and noted "eneloop pro? What's that?" I told him how to acquire those. 
It was a win-win in that he resolved my issue quickly and showed me an all important step I'd failed to do, and left 30 minutes ahead of schedule with a little more knowledge of how to use flashlights in his job.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's a lot easier to get a horse to drink when he's thirsty. Same thing with men and flashlights. How many times has some guy shined his subpar light next to your mighty lightsaber, then tried to get you to believe his was a comparable tool?  

~ CG


----------



## Senator

...you smile to yourself when you see your odometer roll over to 18650 miles...


----------



## bykfixer

^^Good post^^

In my case 186500. lol

When no matter what letter you start a google search with the guesser automatically generates 3 or 4 links to threads at Candle Power Forums.


----------



## KiwiMark

I've considered getting all my lights together for a group photo - but I'm concerned that gathering them all in the same place might put too much matter in one place and cause a black hole to form, it's just too much risk!


----------



## ven

When you can just fit your flashlight albums on a screen shot...............and your on the 8th to keep the user friendly


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> When you can just fit your flashlight albums on a screen shot...............and your on the 8th to keep the user friendly



change the system font to the smallest, then you can have more folders haha!


----------



## bykfixer

I guess I'm not a certified flashaholic yet. :sigh:


So what's w/ #3 being locked Ven? To keep the kids from see-ing flashlight porn?


----------



## TKC

*​.......When you turn on your Lumintop Ti. Tool, just to see the green ring glow! LOL!*


----------



## ven

:laughing: no reason iirc, just turned out for some reason like that and never changed it. As long as i post the pics, they are visible on here.


----------



## samuraishot

...you only have a spare part, like a McClicky switch or even just a rubber boot, and start thinking of building a new torch with that as a starting point.


----------



## xdayv

samuraishot said:


> ...you only have a spare part, like a McClicky switch or even just a rubber boot, and start thinking of building a new torch with that as a starting point.



guilty.


----------



## roadkill1109

.... you own too many flashlights and still have a few on the way. Ha ha


----------



## ven

samuraishot said:


> ...you only have a spare part, like a McClicky switch or even just a rubber boot, and start thinking of building a new torch with that as a starting point.





Then you build another light and find you have another spare part left over, then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over.............................


----------



## peter yetman

Then you look at your Paypal account and realise that you've got some bargain lights.
P


----------



## samuraishot

ven said:


> Then you build another light and find you have another spare part left over, then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over,then you build another light and find you have a spare part left over.............................


So true [emoji38]


----------



## Offgridled

samuraishot said:


> So true [emoji38]


+1 true true true. It never ends


----------



## bykfixer

When you don't use holsters and somebody asks "is this one any good?" and you say "I dunno" and buy 3....

When you won't fix a busted light switch in your shed so you can use a flashlight... then 2 years later decide to finally fix said switch and you wait until after dark so you can use a headlamp... then you work the switch to confirm it works and turn it back off so you can use the headlamp to gather up the couple of tools...


----------



## C7N3M T&T

TKC said:


> *​.......When you turn on your Lumintop Ti. Tool, just to see the green ring glow! LOL!*


I do this with my r50 seeker pro.. often!


----------



## TKC

*.........When you accidentally buy AA Enelope Pro's, instead of AAA's, and then buy a flashlight to go with them. *:thinking:


----------



## bykfixer

Hey TKC: you my friend are a flashaholic. 










When you drink your coffee from a cup with a flashlight on it.


----------



## ven

When you deliberately put off having plug sockets fitted for lamps in a conservatory, and go off getting more hi cri lanterns for night time illumination ............


----------



## peter yetman

When you think it might be a good idea to get a light for the dog, so he can see wayward biscuits that have rolled uner the furniture.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> When you think it might be a good idea to get a light for the dog, so he can see wayward biscuits that have rolled uner the furniture.
> P





Hound dog by any chance


----------



## peter yetman

Very good! But it wouldn't fit in his paw.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Very good! But it wouldn't fit in his paw.
> P



Get him a headlight. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thats a paw excuse...................


elvis has left the building................


----------



## TKC

* dog has lights that go on her collar. *


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Get him a headlight.
> 
> ~ CG




Now that's an idea.
Where else could I come up with a stupid suggestion and have people make it feel sensible?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Now that's an idea.
> Where else could I come up with a stupid suggestion and have people make it feel sensible?
> P


 
It is sensible, cuz doggies can't see as well in the dark as kitties can. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

........ You have a polished titanium Quark 123 that you're very happy with. But then a numbered one becomes available, and of course you buy it telling yourself you're going to sell the one made of parts. 

However, when the numbered Quark arrives you quickly discover one is a Tactical and the other is a Pro. So, being a Flashaholic you decided to keep both of them, knowing full well you'll have to explain why to The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner. 

You have to be brave to be a flashaholic. 

~ Chance






_
What good is a collection, if it doesn't grow? 
- Raymond Reddington _


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Or, you get a great buy on a Titanium mini (and still feel like an idiot for selling the ones you previously owned), and polish it up, thinking it looks pretty good-then you see Chance's pictures and realize yours didn't really clean up near as nice as you thought....


----------



## richbuff

I just know I am a flashoholic when...... 

....when instead of working out my arms with three pound weights while going for a daytime six mile brisk hilly walk, I use two X65vn lights, instead. 

For this use, CW or NW is ok, it does not matter. 


-----------
I am not going to cross post the same content in two different topic threads at the same time. I am going to wait 48 hours, then I am going to cross post the same content in two different topic threads.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Or, you get a great buy on a Titanium mini (and still feel like an idiot for selling the ones you previously owned), and polish it up, thinking it looks pretty good-then you see Chance's pictures and realize yours didn't really clean up near as nice as you thought....



Hey, Crazy Eddie! :wave: I know what you mean, bro. I bought a Ti. Quark recently that wasn't anywhere near as shiny as its pictures suggested. Oh-well, It's still a polished Ti. Quark. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## JohnSmith

neutralwhite said:


> You just know you're a flashaholic when...



...You purchase a Surefire UB3T, even though it's old tech, and even though you previously owned 2 of these lights, and sold them. And then you buy a Surefire M3LT, because your third UB3T (that you just purchased) has reignited your desire for even more Surefire toilet-plunger lights.


----------



## wimmer21

When you walk into a bank for a loan to pay dental bills and you purchase a new light via cell phone while the officer is still filling out the forms. #yesterday


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> When you walk into a bank for a loan to pay dental bills and you purchase a new light via cell phone while the officer is still filling out the forms. #yesterday



The very definition of, Like a Boss! :bow: 

~ Chance


----------



## xdayv

wimmer21 said:


> When you walk into a bank for a loan to pay dental bills and you purchase a new light via cell phone while the officer is still filling out the forms. #yesterday



Terminal case. :shakehead


----------



## MidnightDistortions

When you won't reorder an Amazon shipment for a couple of new cheap lights that may never see the light of day because of a delivery mishap.

Although i believe someone did find the package and took it for themselves in which case they got a 3 Duracell pack, a Fenix E01 and a wireless thermometer (for this weather station).


----------



## bykfixer

When you buy a new grill and your first act is to decorate with PK stickers...





Later on the tank was installed, grates seasoned with corn oil for an hour and now we can cook....


----------



## jmoyat

You know you're a flashaholic, when it's noon, you just fired up your brand new bbq, a flashlight clipped to your jeans pocket
"just in case"


----------



## peter yetman

Last night I was watching an old crime drama, the cops were looking around a derelict hotel using old incan mags. I realised I was shining my Malkoff at the screen trying to make it a bit lighter. Fortunately I was alone.
P


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

You know your a Flashaholic when your second Convoy L6 arrives at 1:00pm & you close all the blinds to show your wife how bright it is, even with high CRI , only to have her ask "and why do you need two of these"?
And you stop yourself just before you say "Well Duh, one is silver and the other black"...


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you're taking a shower and your young son comes in to use the bathroom and asks if he can turn off the light, so activities can be done by flashlight instead.


----------



## dmattaponi

When?...when you buy your 6th TN4A😕


----------



## Hugh Johnson

dmattaponi said:


> When?...when you buy your 6th TN4A



I saw your other post explaining that you ordered one. 
I recently got mine and remember from that time that you had about 5. You're on par with Celtic Cross. 

I'm going to take mine for a walk now. You know what you are when you walk your lights like others walk their dogs.


----------



## dmattaponi

Lol...its just such a nice, useful light. Enjoy your walk with your awesome tn4a.


----------



## vadimax

Jmayot said:


> You know you're a flashaholic, when it's noon, you just fired up your brand new bbq, a flashlight clipped to your jeans pocket
> "just in case"



Well, the Sun eclipse does happen every... whatever


----------



## emu124

When you chat with your IT guy and tell him that your PC has a Intel *Preon* processor ....and after 2 min. or so realize ... Xeon, Intel Xeon


----------



## richbuff

I just know I am a flashoholic when...... 

I schedule my dilated eye exam as close to the end of the end of the day as possible, so that my flashlights will look much brighter when nightfall comes.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

richbuff said:


> I just know I am a flashoholic when......
> 
> I schedule my dilated eye exam as close to the end of the end of the day as possible, so that my flashlights will look much brighter when nightfall comes.



I just had my eye exam. I missed the boat on that benefit. Next time...


----------



## Monocrom

When you already have a good set of Power Banks to choose from for your BOB... But you order an 18650-based Power Bank, and two new 18650 batteries (despite not having used an 18650 light in about a decade), and instead of using one of your existing 18650 lights; you plan on ordering a new 1x18650/2xCR123 light to go in your BOB. 

Oh, and the inspiration for doing so is because you ordered an 18650 Delrin battery locker from another site first. Then decided to build a rechargeable kit around the locker. 

Ha! Beat that!!


----------



## ChibiM

...when you are looking for a job and checking out an interesting job opening only to realize after 1 minute the ad is not about Solarforce but Salesforce...

Real story.


----------



## Weld Inspector

When I tell my dog while he stands by the door ready to go out wait 10 mins it'll be dark I'll take you out then just so I can play with my flashlight


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you're conflicted enough to cancel and reorder a light multiple times on the same day because you probably don't really need it. But then you get it anyway. And then you're bummed out because you weren't there to receive the parcel even though you weren't expecting it nearly so soon.


----------



## hwdsndf

When someone asks "does anyone have a flashlight". And you pull out three.


----------



## Monocrom

hwdsndf said:


> When someone asks "does anyone have a flashlight". And you pull out three.




... or six.


----------



## Weld Inspector

When u miss the drop on mass drop for the new Rey light Lan and ur day is ruined.....

Edit I just got an email from Rey I got the last one,my day is salvaged.


----------



## Siggystyle

Monocrom said:


> ... or six.


Probably more like it... lol


----------



## Siggystyle

Weld Inspector said:


> When u miss the drop on mass drop for the new Rey light Lan and ur day is ruined.....
> 
> Edit I just got an email from Rey I got the last one,my day is salvaged.


Mine's in that batch too!! [emoji106]


----------



## Monocrom

Siggystyle said:


> Probably more like it... lol



Three on me at all times. And three in my work bag which is with me everyday.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

You recently came to the forum to conduct research for your first nice light, bought four, used up your entire budget, and you're still here reading with great interest.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hugh Johnson said:


> You recently came to the forum to conduct research for your first nice light, bought four, used up your entire budget, and you're still here reading with great interest.



Welcome to The Collective. You're loved here, but resistance is futile.  

~ Chance


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you bring your new (first!) edc to the office for the day and there's practically zero chance you're ever going to need it. 

(My phone auto-corrected edc to "escort". That would have been an interesting post).


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Welcome to The Collective. You're loved here, but resistance is futile.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks!


----------



## LGT

When somebody asks for a flashlight and EVERYBODY looks at you.


----------



## bykfixer

Hugh Johnson said:


> You recently came to the forum to conduct research for your first nice light, bought four, used up your entire budget, and you're still here reading with great interest.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Welcome to The Collective. You're loved here, but resistance is futile.
> 
> ~ Chance



Pretty much. 





Man I don't even like golf shirts but...



Bought it anyway




Worst part?
I don't even own any of his flashlights (yet)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I told a girl I can start right away
And she said listen baby I got something to say
I got no Arc and it's breaking my heart
But I've found a golf shirt and that's a start 

Baby you can shine my Arc 
Yes I'm gonna be a star 
Baby you can shine my Arc 
And maybe I'll love you 

Beep beep'm beep beep yeah 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

^^ oh no.... that song is now going to be stuck in my head for the next... oh... 2 or 3 days. lol


----------



## archimedes

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....
> Beep beep'm beep beep yeah
> 
> ~ Chance



Just *had* to include that part, huh Chance ?



bykfixer said:


> ^^ oh no.... that song is now going to be stuck in my head for the next... oh... 2 or 3 days. lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

archimedes said:


> Just *had* to include that part, huh Chance ?



Bang! Bang! Maxwell's silver MagLite
Came down upon his head.
Bang! Bang! Maxwell's silver MagLite
Made sure that he was .... :sick2:

~ Chance


----------



## richbuff

I dig a flashlight

Well you can illuminate anything you want

I told you so, all I want is lumens
Everything has got to be just like you want it to
Because


-------------
I don't go to Alanon to deal my alanon issues; I go to Alanon to deal with Other People's alanon issues.


----------



## DRAWs

when you packed another bag just for your flashlights and battery charger when travelling


----------



## Strintguy

DRAWs said:


> when you packed another bag just for your flashlights and battery charger when travelling



+1 ... and when you start deliberating about what lights to take when traveling about a month before the trip...


----------



## DRAWs

Strintguy said:


> +1 ... and when you start deliberating about what lights to take when traveling about a month before the trip...


haha, like it !


----------



## Capolini

Has anyone ever done this before?! Possibly.

When you call the Post Office and tell them to HOLD your package because you do not want to wait until 4pm when the mail man comes!

I just did that!

A bit Impatience? Yeah...I will admit that .

Here is the deal. They changed the mail delivery route a year ago and now instead of getting the mail at 1/1:30 we have been demoted to the LAST stop on the route and the mail comes b/w 4 and 5 and has come even later than that a few times.:shakehead

It has been a Two week process to get my Modified, top tier Delta fans for my Opus BT-C3100 2.2 charger. I want to get my testing done[at least the first one before I :sleepy: for the night.


----------



## hahoo

Capolini said:


> Has anyone ever done this before?! Possibly.
> 
> When you call the Post Office and tell them to HOLD your package because you do not want to wait until 4pm when the mail man comes!
> 
> I just did that!
> 
> A bit Impatience? Yeah...I will admit that .
> 
> Here is the deal. They changed the mail delivery route a year ago and now instead of getting the mail at 1/1:30 we have been demoted to the LAST stop on the route and the mail comes b/w 4 and 5 and has come even later than that a few times.:shakehead
> 
> It has been a Two week process to get my Modified, top tier Delta fans for my Opus BT-C3100 2.2 charger. I want to get my testing done[at least the first one before I :sleepy: for the night.



why did you have to get modded fans for that opus ?


----------



## kalel332

Capolini said:


> Has anyone ever done this before?! Possibly.
> 
> When you call the Post Office and tell them to HOLD your package because you do not want to wait until 4pm when the mail man comes!
> 
> I just did that!
> 
> A bit Impatience? Yeah...I will admit that .
> 
> Here is the deal. They changed the mail delivery route a year ago and now instead of getting the mail at 1/1:30 we have been demoted to the LAST stop on the route and the mail comes b/w 4 and 5 and has come even later than that a few times.:shakehead
> 
> It has been a Two week process to get my Modified, top tier Delta fans for my Opus BT-C3100 2.2 charger. I want to get my testing done[at least the first one before I :sleepy: for the night.


I don't have to do that, they already know me at the post office and they just leave at my PO box.


----------



## Capolini

kalel332 said:


> I don't have to do that, they already know me at the post office and they just leave at my PO box.



They know me to! That has nothing to do with it.

I think your missing the point. I am going to the P.O. so I can GET my package at 8:30am instead of waiting until 4 ish.

I do NOT have a post office box,,,,I have the convenience of a mail box for NON FLASHAHOLIC items!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Strintguy said:


> +1 ... and when you start deliberating about what lights to take when traveling about a month before the trip...



I'm newer to lights and I can now relate. 
I decided to bring my single AA light for my next trip. However, I've only just recently purchased rechargeable AA's. I'm putting each pack through my 4xaa light to do a discharge cycle under normal use. In this case I've realized I need to do an expedited run down in order to have them ready. Or, use alkaline. Decisions decisions.


----------



## kalel332

Capolini said:


> They know me to! That has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I think your missing the point. I am going to the P.O. so I can GET my package at 8:30am instead of waiting until 4 ish.
> 
> I do NOT have a post office box,,,,I have the convenience of a mail box for NON FLASHAHOLIC items!


[emoji22] my post office sorts the mail at 1030am.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Capolini said:


> They know me to! That has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I think your missing the point. I am going to the P.O. so I can GET my package at 8:30am instead of waiting until 4 ish.
> 
> I do NOT have a post office box,,,,I have the convenience of a mail box for NON FLASHAHOLIC items!



Serenity now, Capolini. Serenity now.  

~ Chance


----------



## richbuff

I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when...... 

....when, after years of completely avoiding Facebook, not registering for Facebook, not clicking on links to Facebook, and even after being on the front lines of detecting and quarantining Facebook related malware, I, finally, a few days ago, registered for Facebook to join a flashlight group.


----------



## peter yetman

You've got it bad, Rich.
P


----------



## bykfixer

richbuff said:


> I Just Know I am a Flashoholic when......
> 
> ....when, after years of completely avoiding Facebook, not registering for Facebook, not clicking on links to Facebook, and even after being on the front lines of detecting and quarantining Facebook related malware, I, finally, a few days ago, registered for Facebook to join a flashlight group.



You need help son...


----------



## sld

There's a flashlight group on Facebook?!?!


----------



## Monocrom

sld said:


> There's a flashlight group on Facebook?!?!




Bah! You reach more enablers on CPF.


----------



## richbuff

bykfixer said:


> You need help son...


Yes, and I have hope. I know that return to sanity can happen. All I have to do is accept the help and follow the instructions. 



------------
I don't go to Alanon to deal my alanon issues; I go to Alanon to deal with Other People's alanon issues.


----------



## Mikasa

So it's been more than a year since my last flashlight purchase, then I saw the new product announcement for the Nitecore Concept 1 light. Within 10 minutes the purchase was completed. It's probably going to replace my MH20 as my EDC. No, I do not need the Nitecore SRT9 *twitch*.


----------



## Philnosys

.....having forgotten you were ever a flashaholic you accidentally find one of your old collection you thought you had sold and find yourself buying flashlights for no damn good reason all over again!


----------



## david57strat

sld said:


> There's a flashlight group on Facebook?!?!



Yes - and it's aptly called "Flashlight Fanatics".


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Philnosys said:


> .....having forgotten you were ever a flashaholic you accidentally find one of your old collection you thought you had sold and find yourself buying flashlights for no damn good reason all over again!



Have never forgotten I was a flashaholic, but the other day I came across a box of Derelight flashlights I bought when a company went out of business. Even had a light I had sent to Vinh to mod for me. I had completely forgotten about them. Once in a while I will grab one of my piston lights and wonder "why don't I use this anymore?"

I recently tried trading lights too. So far, every one I have traded away I ended up buying a new one to replace it...

You know your a flashaholic when you wonder what is worth more, your wood workshop or your lights....or cars...knives....guns.....wives....(only kidding-no one can afford flashlights and two wives too)....


----------



## Weld Inspector

You know ur a flashoholic when u get your first Haiku and u can't put it down, I feel like I've crossed the threshold into becoming a serious collector.....down the rabbit hole I go


----------



## LeanBurn

I still love it when I go into a dark room and go for the flashlight first thing....wife says why can't you just turn on the light like normal people do?


----------



## lidspinner

You know your a light junkie when you haven't wore one of your favorite lights in over 2 weeks because it's not it's turn in the rotation yet...


----------



## Modernflame

When, in a klutzy butter fingered moment, you drop _both_ your flashlight and your iPhone, and can only save one from the storm drain. #Applecare.


----------



## GSY

You have six versions of the same flashlight, all in different places and you justify it to yourself by saying that the learning curve has already been met.


----------



## Monocrom

lidspinner said:


> You know your a light junkie when you haven't wore one of your favorite lights in over 2 weeks because it's not it's turn in the rotation yet...



When you're favorite lights are always on you.... And the rest are part of your EDC rotation.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

... you check your purchase history at FourSevens.com and see you've placed 44 orders in the last seven years.  

~ Chance


----------



## Bdm82

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ... you check your purchase history at FourSevens.com and see you've placed 44 orders in the last seven years.
> 
> ~ Chance


Sounds like you need 3 more orders...


----------



## Monocrom

Bdm82 said:


> Sounds like you need 3 more orders...



I'd say 6. I like round numbers.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.... you attach a flashlight to your beer so you can easily find it; even in the dark. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## xdayv

^^ and when you were too drunk, you thought it was the straw...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xdayv said:


> ^^ and when you were too drunk, you thought it was the straw...



 Don't be silly, I haven't used a straw for over 30 years; and never for drinking beer. :drunk: 

~ Chance


----------



## xdayv

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Don't be silly, I haven't used a straw for over 30 years; and never for drinking beer. :drunk:
> 
> ~ Chance


LOL! Obviously you can't escape the fact that you are a true flashaholic... the 4-7's box you just freshly opened (at the back), and simultaneously celebrate it with a glass of ice cold beer. Cheers Chance!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cheers Brother! :buddies: 

~ CG


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... you attach a flashlight to your beer so you can easily find it; even in the dark. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Now that's just silly.... Everyone knows you strap your light-weight headlamp to the glass so you can drink your beer without risking the light falling off the glass.


----------



## Nichia!

When U visit Zebralight website 20-30 times a day just to see if there is anything new! Then you realize that you are Zebraholic


----------



## maukka

You get stuff like this.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Now that's just silly.... Everyone knows you strap your light-weight headlamp to the glass so you can drink your beer without risking the light falling off the glass.



 Beer, making men silly since its inception. 

~ Silly Chance


----------



## ironhorse

When you laminate the HDS programming wallet card.


----------



## Monocrom

maukka said:


> You get stuff like this.



I was thinking it was a light-based Doomsday device. Guess I won't be posting pics of mine. Back in the closet it goes.... for now.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

maukka said:


> You get stuff like this.



This forum needs a "like" button.


----------



## LeanBurn

Dang dude...

You know you are a serious Flashaholic when you have as much testing gear as some of the manufacturers...


----------



## Monocrom

LeanBurn said:


> Dang dude...
> 
> You know you are a serious Flashaholic when you have as much testing gear as some of the manufacturers...



Are you kidding?? Most of the Made in China brands don't even remotely have that much stuff. (No, seriously; they don't.)


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... you attach a flashlight to your beer so you can easily find it; even in the dark. [emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


I love your style my brother:[emoji363][emoji481]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> I love your style my brother:[emoji363][emoji481]



 Thanks, OG. It's good for a man to know his limitations.... and where he left his beer.  

~ Your Brother


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... you attach a flashlight to your beer so you can easily find it; even in the dark. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Huh, finally I understand what are those tiny flashlights for


----------



## ven

...............when you see sun light against a beam and the 1st thing you think is "that would be a good place to sit a light for a pic"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.... you purchase a 4D Legend for less than $7 because it's such a good deal, then purchase 
four high output Tenergy rechargeable batteries





and, of course, a Malkoff drop-in.






and a new charger because you don't have one that will charge DD's. 




*One 4D Legend Flashlight - < $7 
Nitecore Charger - $18.95
Four Tenergy Batteries - $32.10 
Malkoff XM-L Drop In - $80.25 *
*Total = Flashaholic*  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

When you are going to a dressy-bessey southern gentlemen conference and spend more time picking which flashlight to pocket carry (clip showing) than you do getting all dressy-bessy'd. 

Side note; all the "real men" there will have the clip from their favorite knife showing, but being a flashaholic, I opted to have a flashlight clip showing instead.


----------



## aphid

You have at least 20 stored in every nook and cranny at home, work and in the car yet, you always feel the need to buy another one!


----------



## B0rt

aphid said:


> You have at least 20 stored in every nook and cranny at home, work and in the car yet, you always feel the need to buy another one!


I know what you feel.
But I have some at my parents' and grandparents' places as well


----------



## bykfixer

aphid said:


> You have at least 20 stored in every nook and cranny at home, work and in the car yet, you always feel the need to buy another one!




Well there is that pocket behind the seat without a flashlight... and only 2 in the trunk... and ya never know... you might need another one on your person incase your car gets stolen...

Yup, you're perfectly normal.


----------



## LeanBurn

Was headed out for an evening walk on a rural country road...wife waited more minutes than she would have liked to while I contemplated needed lumen levels and if CRI would be appreciated. 

For sheer output flexibility and since it is fall and everything is dead...finally decided on the TN4A....which didn't disappoint.


----------



## KuroNekko

When you go night hiking to a lookout spot and everyone else is stumbling around with their cell phone lights and you're packing an EDC in the pocket, an 18650-powered flashlight in a holster, and a 10180-powered keychain flashlight. One guy even asked to try out my Fenix TK15S2, marveling at the output in lighting up a path, saying it's the brightest flashlight he's ever seen. I ironically told him it was among the lower-spec flashlights I owned.


----------



## LeanBurn

*Re: Re You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When*



Exterserume said:


> You know, as pointless arguments go this definitely qualifies as one of the pointlessest Ive seen in a long time.Paddlehands, youre wrong. So just sit there in your wrongness and be wrong. credit: freespirit



:thinking:


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Re You Just Know Your A Flashaholic When*



Exterserume said:


> You know, as pointless arguments go this definitely qualifies as one of the pointlessest Ive seen in a long time.Paddlehands, youre wrong. So just sit there in your wrongness and be wrong. credit: freespirit





LeanBurn said:


> :thinking:



X 2 on that one...
I was like "huh?"


----------



## LedTed

aphid said:


> You have at least 20 stored in every nook and cranny at home, work and in the car yet, you always feel the need to buy another one!



Pretty similar thing here.


----------



## Modernflame

When you come home on your lunch break because the post man has delivered your flashlight and you can't wait until evening!

...OR...

When a family member has a power outage and your "loaner" light is a $200 affair, because you've had it for a couple of years and it just isn't as nice as your newer acquisitions.


----------



## Lumen83

Your Friday night is a bottle of Cabernet and a beam profile/tint/brightness/usefullness/UI comparison with your entire collection


----------



## Modernflame

Lumen83 said:


> Your Friday night is a bottle of Cabernet and a beam profile/tint/brightness/usefullness/UI comparison with your entire collection



That's what's up right now, bro. :naughty:


----------



## Lumen83

Modernflame said:


> That's what's up right now, bro. :naughty:



Haha what did you conclude? I concluded that my A2 with the new bi pin adapter and upgraded bulb has the best tint. Green LEDs give the best combo of retaining night vision and contrast at the same time, and that the surefire Kroma, though underpowered, is still my most versatile light. Thats my bottle of wine and maybe one shot of rum thoughts for the night haha.


----------



## Modernflame

Lumen83 said:


> Haha what did you conclude? I concluded that my A2 with the new bi pin adapter and upgraded bulb has the best tint. Green LEDs give the best combo of retaining night vision and contrast at the same time, and that the surefire Kroma, though underpowered, is still my most versatile light. Thats my bottle of wine and maybe one shot of rum thoughts for the night haha.



You're better off than me. I concluded that my 18650 charged up faster than I thought it would and pizza is more fattening than it has any right to be. 

But I love my 1x 18650 lights.


----------



## greatscoot

When the browser on your phone, all your PC's and laptops open to CPF.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

LeanBurn said:


> Was headed out for an evening walk on a rural country road...wife waited more minutes than she would have liked to while I contemplated needed lumen levels and if CRI would be appreciated.
> 
> For sheer output flexibility and since it is fall and everything is dead...finally decided on the TN4A....which didn't disappoint.



I also have a TN4A Hi and I love it. I generally prefer the TN12 on trails due to the less focused hot spot. But I find this also really helps the TN4A cut through fog or mist, which I encounter regularly. 

So you know you're a flashaholic when you have lights for specific humidity conditions.


----------



## peter yetman

I had to laugh at myself this morning. Mrs Yeti has mislaid and hopefuly not lost the little Malkoff that lives in her coat pocket.
I thought that I'd better lend her my HDS until she finds it. Then I thought,
"Yay, that means I can get another HDS!".
Where, pray tell me, is the logic in that?
P

Edit: She's got the Brewery MDC ubtil it turns up.


----------



## fyrstormer

You know you're a flashaholic when a flashlight you like is available in multiple materials or finishes, so you buy a matching set just to admire.


----------



## Phlogiston

... you have not one, but two newly-arrived flashlights sitting in the unopened envelopes and you're vaguely wondering what you should order next.


----------



## Labradford

after ordering a new light, you can't stand the unbearable waiting for the package to arrive so you order another light just to have something to do.


----------



## ven

When you keep reading the new posts here and think " and.............thats normal"


----------



## camelight

When you get a box from the mail and wonder which light is that


----------



## Modernflame

When the light you want is currently unavailable, so it makes sense to order two lights from another manufacturer.


----------



## DaYoop

When you get your flashlight in the mail, see the flyer they stuffed in the package about their current line up, and you rush online to immediately buy several others that caught your eye.


----------



## Modernflame

You know you're a flashaholic when a family member recounts a humorous anecdote involving pantomime gestures of groping in the dark and feeling for a light switch. You don't get the joke because you can't remember what it's like to grope around in the dark while feeling for a light switch.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

You know you're a flashaholic when you FINALLY figure out (back in mid-October) what THIS year's Christmas flashlight gift will be for family members and close friends, even though they won't REALLY thank you until the next time they lose something or their power goes out. 

NEWSFLASH: 

"THIS JUST IN: Scientists today announced that they are absolutely baffled how the so called flashaholism bug is spread among the rare few given that it is neither infectious like HIV nor contagious like the flu!"


- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## bykfixer

When your coworker says "what kinda flashlight you got in your left jacket pocket 'cause I know you have one in each pocket" and you pull out a flashlight from that pocket....


----------



## geokite

When your wife calls you a 'battery whore'.


----------



## Modernflame

geokite said:


> When your wife calls you a 'battery whore'.



Ha! Good one.


----------



## zespectre

When you get REALLY annoyed that a company doesn't program a consistent user interface between two very similar lights because it is confusing switching back and forth between them.... 
and then you realize that non-flashaholics probably don't order two $100 lights just to have one model in "Flood" and one model as a "Thrower".


----------



## JohnnyBravo

- you've memorized serial numbers on those lights that the manufacturer assigns...


----------



## ChibiM

When you visit the bathroom at night, with a flashlight in hand, and when you leave the room you try to turn off the light with the light switch.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you're wife asks you what you want for Christmas and you tell her you already bought it. And she intrinsically knows it's a flashlight.


----------



## Modernflame

Hugh Johnson said:


> When you're wife asks you what you want for Christmas and you tell her you already bought it. And she intrinsically knows it's a flashlight.



That's basically what happened in my house. Yep.


----------



## Capolini

You can't wait that extra 3 or 4 hours for the mailman to deliver your packages[Lights!] so I have them HOLD the packages at the P.O. and p/u my stuff @ 10 am!!! :laughing:

More time for testing and enjoyment b/4 I hit the trail!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you permanently leave tabs open on your phone for your favourite threads so you can hit refresh to get updates as quickly as possible.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

When you plan to email blast your friends on 12/21 with a "Happy National Flashlight Day" email (thanks to Ezspectre's thread)!

After all, if we don't recognize ourselves, who will?

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## xdayv

...on your daily rush you can forget your keys, credit card, cash, wallet and your wife... but never your beaten-up flashlight... oh and don't forget the wife, she's the Chief Financial Officer for your worsening collection. :candle:


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you're watching a cartoon with your kids and it makes you happy when one of the characters pulls out a flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed Hugh... that's pretty cool.

When you notice a slight green tint on the fringes of morning light peeking past cracks in your miniblinds.

Oh, wait perhaps the above should be in the tint snob thread?


----------



## LGT

While driving wherever, a sequence of letters and numbers on other license plates will make you think of a flashlight.
The other day I saw, surrounded by other numbers, SFP60.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When you get together with friends you only see once a year and instead of saying "how have you been?, they say "what is your latest flashlight and how many Lumens does it put out?"...


----------



## Modernflame

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When you get together with friends you only see once a year and instead of saying "how have you been?, they say "what is your latest flashlight and how many Lumens does it put out?"...



Yep. I can check that box, too.


----------



## dhunley1

When your cellphone has a shortcut to the general flashlight discussion forum and the led flashlights forum on the home screen.


----------



## bykfixer

dhunley1 said:


> When your cellphone has a shortcut to the general flashlight discussion forum and the led flashlights forum on the home screen.



Or the Want to Sell section


Or you're in an extended meeting after 7:30pm 2 hours from home and it's snowing but... UPS texted a light you ordered in November was dropped off....
Meeting adjourns for dinner, you drive 2 hours home in a snow storm to get the light. Open it, take beam shots, post said beamshots at CandlePower then get back in vehicle and drive back to work in a snow storm... 
You're staying overnight outta town in a hotel. At midnight you're still wide awake. Is it because of a presentation first thing in the morning where a government contract guarentees your employment for 3 years (ie flashlight money) or is it that shiney new flashlight you stashed in a jacket pocket due to driving and work stuff?

Well if you're reading this you know the answer...
The flashlight. :duh2:
Gotta play with the flashlight.


----------



## Tejasandre

You get in line for that ridiculously large flashlight because


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Or the Want to Sell section
> 
> 
> Or you're in an extended meeting after 7:30pm 2 hours from home and it's snowing but... UPS texted a light you ordered in November was dropped off....
> Meeting adjourns for dinner, you drive 2 hours home in a snow storm to get the light. Open it, take beam shots, post said beamshots at CandlePower then get back in vehicle and drive back to work in a snow storm...
> You're staying overnight outta town in a hotel. At midnight you're still wide awake. Is it because of a presentation first thing in the morning where a government contract guarentees your employment for 3 years (ie flashlight money) or is it that shiney new flashlight you stashed in a jacket pocket due to driving and work stuff?
> 
> Well if you're reading this you know the answer...
> The flashlight. :duh2:
> Gotta play with the flashlight.




:rock::bow:

Although i have not driven 2hrs each way to get to a light sooner(sure would if needed though), many a time i have finished early to get home to one(or more).


----------



## Hugh Johnson

bykfixer said:


> Or the Want to Sell section
> 
> 
> Or you're in an extended meeting after 7:30pm 2 hours from home and it's snowing but... UPS texted a light you ordered in November was dropped off....
> Meeting adjourns for dinner, you drive 2 hours home in a snow storm to get the light. Open it, take beam shots, post said beamshots at CandlePower then get back in vehicle and drive back to work in a snow storm...
> You're staying overnight outta town in a hotel. At midnight you're still wide awake. Is it because of a presentation first thing in the morning where a government contract guarentees your employment for 3 years (ie flashlight money) or is it that shiney new flashlight you stashed in a jacket pocket due to driving and work stuff?
> 
> Well if you're reading this you know the answer...
> The flashlight. :duh2:
> Gotta play with the flashlight.



You win!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Tejasandre said:


> You get in line for that ridiculously large flashlight because



Yes!


----------



## dhunley1

bykfixer said:


> Or the Want to Sell section



That's just dangerous!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you do an outing specifically to get a shoulder strap for that ridiculously large flashlight you ordered, you'r excited because it's a dark trail walk each way, you bring more than one light, and you stop on the way home to post to this forum.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Yup. Yer a flashaholic.


----------



## xdayv

When your top 2 threads are the "Surefire Tactician" and "Surefire EDCL-2T" and switching back and forth to read and connect the dots...


----------



## bykfixer

xdayv said:


> When your top 2 threads are the "Surefire Tactician" and "Surefire EDCL-2T" and switching back and forth to read and connect the dots...



That's been fun lately, huh? There was that eruption over on the Tac thread by a civ-ee that got things stirred for a bit. 

The words SureFire sure do get some folks pulse rates up.


----------



## tech25

You plan a vacation and your first thought after the "yay!" is which flashlights to bring. 

So far I have my ZL H600fc- 2 spare 18650, DC1- 3 spare 18350, Lumintop tool and Fenix Eo1- both with eneloops. Also bringing my olight usb universal charger. Just trying to figure out if I want to order an 18650 flashlight- or bring my MD2 or Sc600w...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

... you make up pet names for flashlight companies, like Suefire. 

~ Chance


----------



## HaileStorm

You keep posting in this forum [emoji23]


----------



## Modernflame

Your wife thinks that your Elzetta product is legitimately called "Charlie," as opposed to Lawrence or Jacob or something. So you roll with it.


----------



## bykfixer

tech25 said:


> You plan a vacation and your first thought after the "yay!" is which flashlights to bring.



I spend days contemplating the lights I'm taking each year. Then spend maybe 10 minutes on attire and hygiene items. I figure 'heck if I forget, I can get a toothbrush or under-drawers anywhere, but not a 2C Kel-Lite from 1973 with a pair of 18500's driving a 4 cell bulb to about 200 lumens'.

So far so good.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When the novel you're reading refers to the investigator getting his lithium-powered flashlight and your opinion of the author rises.
Then he refers to the eight-thousand-_candlepower_ flashlight as exceptionally powerful and you think the author is a dolt.
Then you realize you haven't read a novel in a very long time because you spend all of your limited free time on a flashlight forum. And you interrupt that wonderful experience to make this post.


----------



## ChibiM

When the mailman asks you if the new package contains a thrower or a flooder.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You grab a few lights for some CPF pictures and leave them on the kitchen table for a few weeks...... 

and neither of your two children or your wonderful wife asks you when you're going to put them back.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

And, when you purchase a few new lights during Christmas and take your sweet time integrating them into the collection, but rather take some additional table space where they can be enjoyed for a month..... 

No one in the family raises an eyebrow. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## U2v5

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> And, when you purchase a few new lights during Christmas and take your sweet time integrating them into the collection, but rather take some additional table space where they can be enjoyed for a month.....
> 
> No one in the family raises an eyebrow. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Smooth! Very smooth! 🤣[emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

U2v5 said:


> Smooth! Very smooth! 藍[emoji6][emoji41]



King of the castle, baby. King of the castle. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

When you take a hiatus from CPF through no fault of your own, or anyone else's.... and still buy lights while you were gone.


----------



## bykfixer

When you have a photo of your favorite flashlight applied to a coffee cup...


----------



## Modernflame

^^^That's a brilliant idea! :bow:


----------



## Tachead

Lol, awesome Bykfixer. Yep, you are definitely a flashaholic😂


----------



## Monocrom

Tachead said:


> Lol, awesome Bykfixer. Yep, you are definitely a flashaholic




He earned that title awhile ago. Now he's just showing off. (Not that I mind. LOL)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> When you have a photo of your favorite flashlight applied to a coffee cup...



Winner, winner, chicken dinner! :twothumbs 

Of course, all flashaholics are winners, but only the coolest among us have a coffee cup with a flashlight on it.

~ Chance


----------



## kpatz

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...only the coolest among us have a coffee cup with a flashlight on it...


Even better would be a coffee cup with a WORKING flashlight on it... that is, it works as an actual flashlight instead of just being a picture of one.


----------



## bykfixer

I think the lovely Mrs. Fixer hooked me up with a mug maker so I won't do this...




Next Christmas.
Yes it was working. Put out a nice little 3 or 4 lumens on the ceiling using Christmas bulbs stuffed into the barrel.

She was actually ok with that but...




The SureFires didn't go over so sporty...


----------



## lightknot

bykfixer said:


> I spend days contemplating the lights I'm taking each year. Then spend maybe 10 minutes on attire and hygiene items. I figure 'heck if I forget, I can get a toothbrush or under-drawers anywhere, but not a 2C Kel-Lite from 1973 with a pair of 18500's driving a 4 cell bulb to about 200 lumens'.
> 
> So far so good.



Classic!

...When you can't read any of your textbooks because of all of the flashlights on the shelf in front of them obscure everything.


----------



## Phlogiston

...you automatically assess the LEDs in your household appliances for quality of output. 

You should see the LEDs in my Indesit refrigerator. They’re the cheapest, nastiest cold blue white LEDs I’ve seen in years. I wince every time I open the door.


----------



## tech25

You are in a building and notice the ceiling accent lights are alternating between warm and cool- and wonder what flashlight the guy in charge of the lighting carries.


----------



## bykfixer

tech25 said:


> You are in a building and notice the ceiling accent lights are alternating between warm and cool- and wonder what flashlight the guy in charge of the lighting carries.


Probably a celphone....



Man the other night I'm watching this movie about what were supposed to be really smart people and this guy is finding his way through a series of tunnels using a freaking celphone. I'm thinking all these youngsters who are fans of this guy are thinking the celphone light is able to light up a big ole tunnel 50 feet forward and now they're going to google whatever flashlight app this guy uses and kill the LED in their phone that much quicker (along with the battery) then they're going to go on twitter and trash the phone maker for making a lousy flashlight...all because this twirp in the movie was being "Mr. Cool" with his celphone light that Hollywood made look like a thousand lumens... then they'll buy those as seen on tv nonsense all the while thinking a unicorn will be in their living room tomorrow morning.... ugh!!! 


You might just be a flashaholic if it ABSOLUTELY PISSES YOU OFF TO SEE HOLLYWOOD ACTORS PORTRAYING that a CELPHONE IS A GOOD FLASHLIGHT!!!!....

Oops
Rant over.


----------



## peter yetman

Very good Mike. I loved the way you got crosser abd crosser as you typed. Especially the crescendo in capitals.
Encore. encore.
P


----------



## bykfixer

AAAAAAUUUUGGGGH!!!! 

I feel better now.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Speaking of Hollywood... When you are watching the movie Oblivion and you notice the almost strange looking light inside Tom Cruise's rifle and think it's cool that it wasn't a traditional light and it seemed to really mach the theme of the technology in the movie. Then you want one more look and you realize that's an OVEREADY light in there...


----------



## StarShooter

When the flashlights you ordered arrive in the mail, and you buy another one the following week.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

When you've had your eyes on the MiniMag AA incandescents that are on clearance for $5 and come with 2 extra bulbs, for a couple weeks, and after finding out you got the new job, you decide to follow through with your plan to purchase a Red, a Silver, and a Blue MiniMag AA incandescent with intentions to take them home, disassemble them all, and put them all back together in Captain America style red, white, and blue theme.

I'm thinking blue head, silver body, and red tail cap? Either way I'll get three different color mixes of 'merica themed MiniMags.


----------



## peter yetman

Pictures, please.
P


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

peter yetman said:


> Pictures, please.
> P



Gasp!- I've literally never posted any pictures on FlashlightForum! I guess I might just have to... In my defense I actually just got back from the store a bit ago, and I haven't yet opened the MiniMags.

I just know once I post one picture I'll be posting a photo of my collection next...


----------



## peter yetman

Hurrah!


----------



## bykfixer

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Gasp!- I've literally never posted any pictures on FlashlightForum! I guess I might just have to... In my defense I actually just got back from the store a bit ago, and I haven't yet opened the MiniMags.
> 
> I just know once I post one picture I'll be posting a photo of my collection next...



And you asked me if I really had that many flashlights...
You'll see my friend... you'll see. lol

You have developed all the symptoms of a flashaholic.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

You observe flashlights in all sorts of media. Here's a comic:

Edit: link broken.


----------



## Modernflame

When you're having two friends over for an evening so you tidy up your flashlight collection for display purposes. Then you realize that it was already squared away because you are a flashaholic. Then it dawns on you that your friends won't care either way. So you're bummed.


----------



## peter yetman

I normally try to not make my lights too obvious when people come over.
Too many "how much?" questions for my liking.
P


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> I normally try to not make my lights too obvious when people come over.
> Too many "how much?" questions for my liking.
> P



Yup... then the subject quickly changes to "have you seen those lights on TV?"....

The only folks that come to my house that tend to be interested in my flashlights are kids. When they do I make sure they leave with a flashlight.

Catch 'em while they're young and all that.


----------



## bykfixer

When you see this on tv....




And think it looks like he's singing to his flashlight.








That's John Mayer at Crossroads 2003 btw.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When your wife has the car and you're happy to take the bus so you can read flashlight forums.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Yup. Yer a flashaholic.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you inspect the knurling on your plastic airline cup and wonder how it would feel in aluminum on a 1" diameter 18650 light.


----------



## ChibiM

When you see a bright light in thw distance and the first thing comes to mind that it looks neutral white.


----------



## AZPops

When you're going through your flashlight misc box; looking for holsters. Then finding a Surefire holster you forgot you had! ... lol


----------



## Modernflame

AZPops said:


> When you're going through your flashlight misc box; looking for holsters. Then finding a Surefire holster you forgot you had! ... lol



Hilarious! That happened to me last weekend!! I've long since forgotten the name of the holster, but mine is the nylon sort designed for a 9P or similar light.


----------



## AZPops

Modernflame said:


> Hilarious! That happened to me last weekend!! I've long since forgotten the name of the holster, but mine is the nylon sort designed for a 9P or similar light.




This one is a V21, I think. ... lol Anyways, I Frankensteined it and it now carries my P1R. I also found (in one of Henry's ziplock bags / HDS Systems) an extra bezel o-ring packed in oil when I purchased my first HDS (a 170T) back in, shezz, I forget now! ... lol It's like Christmas in April!


----------



## djjoonie

bykfixer said:


> When you see this on tv....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And think it looks like he's singing to his flashlight.



I thought he was French kissing a flashlight


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Looking at that still shot.... I can see your point. 
It's a still shot from my tv screen, where in live action it looked like he was singing into the lens of a 9 volt flashlight.


----------



## Ishango

When you're out ballroom dancing with the SO and the guy of the couple you're talking to between dances works at a LED bulb distributor and you can talk with him about the several color temperatures available on the market nowadays and the increasing competition from China on the market.


----------



## Modernflame

When you wonder if you've just scratched the anodizing on your primary light, so you inspect it with your secondary light. Then, realizing that your secondary device is too bright for the job, you complete the task with the ultra low setting on your tertiary light.

Ano is still good.


----------



## peter yetman

Some dear friends of ours have rented a house just along the coast this weekend for a family party. Apart from taking the beer, I've been planning which lights to take since last weekend.
I like to have my favourites with me, but I REALLY don't want to take anything that will elicit the ghastly "How Much?" question. Which charger? How many cells? Which cells?
It's a complete nightmare....
P


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Carry your favs and a Maglite (or other non flashaholic light) Pete. 


You might be a flashaholic if you are disappointed to find out your job won't involve night work this summer. 
Yup, normally by late May my job requires night work on highways since traffic is a lot less. This summer I'll be working on a bridge being built _beside_ the highway (during the daytime).


----------



## david57strat

peter yetman said:


> Some dear friends of ours have rented a house just along the coast this weekend for a family party. Apart from taking the beer, I've been planning which lights to take since last weekend.
> I like to have my favourites with me, but I REALLY don't want to take anything that will elicit the ghastly "How Much?" question. Which charger? How many cells? Which cells?
> It's a complete nightmare....
> P



I actually _like_ those questions from others. Everyone who knows me, knows that I'm a died-in-the-wool lithium ion battery user, and my favorite of all batteries, for flashlights, in general, is the 18650, hands-down. 

I use Eneloops (or the equivalent), but not nearly in as many lights, and I almost never carry lights with batteries smaller than a 18650. They're just the perfect lights for most of my uses.

If they don't _get it_, who cares? You like and use what you like and use, and it's not harming anyone, so...

Enjoy whatever you like to carry.


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Some dear friends of ours have rented a house just along the coast this weekend for a family party. Apart from taking the beer, I've been planning which lights to take since last weekend.
> I like to have my favourites with me, but I REALLY don't want to take anything that will elicit the ghastly "How Much?" question. Which charger? How many cells? Which cells?
> It's a complete nightmare....
> P



Double the beer and wait till late for the big reveal. No one will care. Or remember.


----------



## peter yetman

I coped, 18650 HD, HDS 170N and Overeadied Malkoff. Xtar Dragon and lots of cells. No awkward questions, hurrah!
Oh, lots of beer.
P


----------



## bykfixer

When you start a new project away from home and some guy flags you down to say "hey, I remember you from the bridge class 2 years ago... you're that flashlight guy".... 

I reached in my pocket and pulled out my PR-1 and another guy says "holy crap you must be a flashaholic". lol.


----------



## LGT

When you’re at a concert and everybody is pulling out their phones for the shine the light moment, I pull out a ZebraLight sc600 nw, and hundreds of heads turn to see “what the heck is that?”


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LGT said:


> When you’re at a concert and everybody is pulling out their phones for the shine the light moment, I pull out a ZebraLight sc600 nw, and hundreds of heads turn to see “what the heck is that?”



When the manager of the restaurant comes to your table and asks if everything's OK. The place had a painted black ceiling. When I light it up, the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner yelled my name..... First time she's done that in a while.  

~ Chance


----------



## Modernflame

When you helplessly, compulsively buy a two pack of Surefire 123 lithium primary cells _every time you visit Lowe's.

_


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When lying in a hospital bed after being told the infection in your spinal column has a mortality rate of 35% in the next 12 months and your response as the doctor leaves the room is .....to go to CPF and buy another light.....


----------



## Modernflame

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> When lying in a hospital bed after being told the infection in your spinal column has a mortality rate of 35% in the next 12 months and your response as the doctor leaves the room is .....to go to CPF and buy another light.....



When you're up late saying heartfelt prayers for the health of your flashaholic friends...and also wondering what flashlight he just bought.


----------



## bykfixer

So the other day I'm at work and a coworker was biting a broken fingernail. I asked "need some clippers?" He looked shocked and says "wtf kinda person carries nail clippers?".... then he said "yeah bro if you are offering"... 

Another fellow says "now you know thatz a prepared "beep beep" when he got some nail clippers". Yet a third guy says "yeah.... bet you don't have a flashlight" and pulls out a Solitaire. I said "nope, got two" and pulled a light out of each front pocket.







I didn't tell them during cool/cold weather I carry more.


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> So the other day I'm at work and a coworker was biting a broken fingernail. I asked "need some clippers?" He looked shocked and says "wtf kinda person carries nail clippers?".... then he said "yeah bro if you are offering"...
> 
> Another fellow says "now you know thatz a prepared "beep beep" when he got some nail clippers". Yet a third guy says "yeah.... bet you don't have a flashlight" and pulls out a Solitaire. I said "nope, got two" and pulled a light out of each front pocket.



Well done. 

Flashaholics 1

Muggles 0


----------



## peter yetman

That PR-1 looks suitably worn, better tha when it was new, I think.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Today it was chilly.... I had 4 with me. 

One guy says "bet you don't have pliers with you".... well in my jacket pocket was a multi tool.

I quipped "why do you think Megever always had duct tape, chewing gum and a 9 volt battery when he needed them?"

(Or Batman had 'anti'-shark repellent on the Bat utility belt)

Pete, that PL2 is about 3 months younger than the PR-1. That sucker still looks new.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Modernflame said:


> When you wonder if you've just scratched the anodizing on your primary light, so you inspect it with your secondary light. Then, realizing that your secondary device is too bright for the job, you complete the task with the ultra low setting on your tertiary light.
> 
> Ano is still good.



When the suspense of this story is killing you. 

~ Chance


----------



## TheShadowGuy

... when you impulse buy a flashlight because it's on sale and you always wanted one like it, and your immediate next thought is, "Should I buy another flashlight?"
_

and then you do. 

_​


For the record, purple Emisar D4ti with Nichia 219CT's and Zebralight H600Fc Mk IV 4000k.


----------



## Dave D

I saw this listed and thought that it was about batteries!!!


----------



## peter yetman

Silly arse!
P


----------



## emu124

lovecpf


----------



## bykfixer

Dave D said:


> I saw this listed and thought that it was about batteries!!!



Now that is a sign. Yup, you're a flashaholic D.


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !

Watch out! The little LED's gonna get ya! You'd think he'd be the good guy in that film. Nope!


----------



## peter yetman

We have two weddings coming up this Summer, so it was time this week for the ritual of "What is Peter going to wear?". Basically I live in overalls and if I'm dressing up - worn out 501s with a large jumper. Apparently some people would be offended if I turned up in anything less than a suit and tie, so Mrs Yeti went into the dusty end of the dressing up box to find something I would tolerate. After 20 minutes we reached a compromise - I'd stay at home - not really, still going. 
I happened to mention (tongue in cheek) that it would be more of a problem chossing which light to take. I received what we call at Yetman Towers "An Old Fashioned Look." I made my retreat.

The compromise was a new stonewashed pair of 501s, smart rugger shirt and a white linen jacket, I'll take a jumper in case. Hey, the invitation says Morning Dress - I got away with it.

HDS and Wasp, I think.
P


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> We have two weddings coming up this Summer, so it was time this week for the ritual of "What is Peter going to wear?". Basically I live in overalls and if I'm dressing up - worn out 501s with a large jumper. Apparently some people would be offended if I turned up in anything less than a suit and tie, so Mrs Yeti went into the dusty end of the dressing up box to find something I would tolerate. After 20 minutes we reached a compromise - I'd stay at home - not really, still going.
> I happened to mention (tongue in cheek) that it would be more of a problem chossing which light to take. I received what we call at Yetman Towers "An Old Fashioned Look." I made my retreat.
> 
> The compromise was a new stonewashed pair of 501s, smart rugger shirt and a white linen jacket, I'll take a jumper in case. Hey, the invitation says Morning Dress - I got away with it.
> 
> HDS and Wasp, I think.
> P



Don Johnson (aka detective Crokkett) would be proud.


----------



## peter yetman

Not searching for a role model, but that'll do.
P


----------



## bykfixer

When searching for a portable hard drive you stashed under the seat of your vehicle you discover...





Unopened flashlights...
And don't remember buying them.

Oh and...




You find the hard drive was wedged in the door so your _other_ flashlights won't fall over....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> When searching for a portable hard drive you stashed under the seat of your vehicle you discover...
> Unopened flashlights...
> And don't remember buying them.








:twothumbs ~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

We went to a wedding in the middle of nowhere at the weekend.
Around 11pm I started the first migraine that I've had in a while. The pain, plus the noise and flashing lights wre too much to bear so I grunted to Mrs Yeti and started off to find the car in the dark with my eyes half shut, so I could try and sleep in with Harry the Beagle. I still managed to marvel at the lovely beam from my 325 HDS and also managed to berate Mrs. Yeti for not bringing her own light and having to borrow my spare HDS.
Oh dear.
P


----------



## terjee

peter yetman said:


> [...]my spare HDS.



That’s how you know your’re a flashaholic right there. ;-)

Adding one of my own: when you post in “recommend me a light”, and half the recommendations are either on your night stand or shopping list already. (Unless posting there is a disqualifier).


----------



## peter yetman

Yep, that was a big giveaway.
P


----------



## ven

When someone in work as asks "can i borrow a couple of torches off you" .................................."why, too tight to get your own" was the reply(in jest) before handing him a couple of lights.


----------



## peter yetman

Not the nice ones, I hope.
I'm sure you keep a couple of dodgy ones gor the purpose. I would.
P


----------



## bykfixer

When you worked outside in 95° heat, get in a truck and drive 3 hours guzzling water after the work day, get home.... bladder ready to burst but see a package with a flashlight arrived... delay the nature call long enough to open the package.... realize the light doesn't have a battery... remove battery from flashlight in pocket... take a beam pic, and finally ahhhhhhhhh.... 
I think I'm a flashaholic. 

Oh, it's a Fenix EO1 btw.


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Not the nice ones, I hope.
> I'm sure you keep a couple of dodgy ones gor the purpose. I would.
> P



Thats the problem, I just cant have dodgy ones. Not only that, being the “Torch perv” , imagine handing someone a $5 zoomie..........my Torch perv rep would be in shatters!!!!


----------



## ven

When you read everyone’s reply’s to this thread and think that’s normal......


----------



## Phlogiston

...you're buying flowers and you think "those yellow roses have a horrible green tint." Then you buy the much nicer warm yellow ones.


----------



## ven

Phlogiston said:


> ...you're buying flowers and you think "those yellow roses have a horrible green tint." Then you buy the much nicer warm yellow ones.




Thats ridiculous.....























Fancy even having them for sale!


----------



## blah9

When your wife is pregnant so your family had a baby shower and your cousin said she wanted to find a flashlight for the baby!


----------



## chmsam

blah9 said:


> When your wife is pregnant so your family had a baby shower and your cousin said she wanted to find a flashlight for the baby!


Just how many "Is she single?" inquiries did you expect to get by posting that?


----------



## blah9

chmsam said:


> Just how many "Is she single?" inquiries did you expect to get by posting that?



Haha! She's taken, sorry everyone!


----------



## Phlogiston

Darn it. I hate it when some other flashaholic is faster than me.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> When you read everyone’s reply’s to this thread and think that’s normal......



It's normal around here! :twothumbs


----------



## Modernflame

When, like Pavlov's dog, you salivate at the mere sight of the mail carrier's truck, even though you don't have anything on order.


----------



## ZMZ67

When you use a flashlight to find a different flashlight to look into the battery tube of another flashlight all the while having yet another flashlight in your pocket!

True story


----------



## Monocrom

When you're watching a "film" specifically made for Adults, and there's a scene where one of the "actors" is searching a darkened building with a flashlight....

Yeah, you start trying to I.D. the flashlight. Even though you know there's no way you'd be able to post your discovery on that one thread about flashlights in movies or TV shows.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> When you're watching a "film" specifically made for Adults, and *there's a scene where one of the "actors" is searching a darkened building with a flashlight....
> *
> Yeah, you start trying to I.D. the flashlight. Even though you know there's no way you'd be able to post your discovery on that one thread about flashlights in movies or TV shows.


 
.... and it drives you crazy because every actor you've ever seen searching a darkened building is always using a flashlight with the narrowest beam you've ever seen.  

HEY POLICEMAN! DON'T YOU THINK A FLASHLIGHT WITH SOME FLOOD WOULD BE USEFUL!!??? :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: 

~ Chance Who Hates That!


----------



## Monocrom

When you concentrate on the beam pattern in a movie scene, rather than the movie. 

Congrats C.G.!


----------



## tech25

Friends ask to borrow a light on a trip and you think... thats too expensive... as is that... that one is not for a non flashaholic... those two I want to use... ok got one for you!


----------



## Cerealand

Monocrom said:


> When you concentrate on the beam pattern in a movie scene, rather than the movie.
> 
> Congrats C.G.!


I did that yesterday with Ant man. His beam was not floodly enough.


----------



## Monocrom

tech25 said:


> Friends ask to borrow a light on a trip and you think... thats too expensive... as is that... that one is not for a non flashaholic... those two I want to use... ok got one for you!



Experienced that very thing myself. In a similar vein......

*When you specifically buy a cheap light and carry it to use as the one that gets loaned out to others. *


----------



## Monocrom

Cerealand said:


> I did that yesterday with Ant man. His beam was not floodly enough.



Hollywood used to do a better job getting the details right.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Hollywood used to do a better job getting the details right.



I think it has more to do with creating suspense and providing dark areas for bad guys to appear from than equipping actors with proper lighting tools. 

~ CG


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I think it has more to do with creating suspense and providing dark areas for bad guys to appear from than equipping actors with proper lighting tools.
> 
> ~ CG



That's an excellent point. (Still annoying though when it's done in a scene.)


----------



## blah9

Yeah, I always joke that there wouldn't be much of a movie if the actors had flashlights I typically carry, haha. There would be a lot less suspense that way and they'd be a lot safer too.

You know you're a flashaholic when you have perfectly adequate outdoor lighting at your house but you only turn it on for others and instead rely on your EDC when you go outside.


----------



## bykfixer

When you read this thread to see how many other "_normal_" people like us there are...


----------



## peter yetman

It's the one that stay silent that you need to worry about. Sleepers.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.... you refer to your flashlights as My Precious. 

I don't do that, but if you do, you should realize that you're a flashaholic. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cerealand

You have to decide which light to use for basic tasks.... brightness, hcri, titanium, aluminum, Natural Ha or Black


----------



## tex.proud

When you haven't been here for a while because you have been spending your $$$ on another hobby/passion/habit, but when you take a trip to see your family in Dallas and realize that you did a rather odd thing...you took only 1 flashlight, and that weirds you out enough that you come to CPF to confess!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tex.proud said:


> When you haven't been here for a while because you have been spending your $$$ on another hobby/passion/habit, but when you take a trip to see your family in Dallas and realize that you did a rather odd thing...you took only 1 flashlight, and that weirds you out enough that you come to CPF to confess!


 
Start two new threads and all will be forgiven. Oh yeah, and charge yer batteries. 

~ Chance


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you buy a updated version of a light you already own "just because".

(Guilty:I ordered a new 2018 Black Diamond Storm 350 lumen-and I already own the older 100 lumen version).

Amazon is a evil enabler...they were selling it on sale for $36.95 shipped-Thank you Amazon Prime.


----------



## blah9

When you buy the exact same version of a discontinued light just so you have a backup if your favorite light ever dies. I just found a Fenix TK09 2015 edition online and bought it for that reason. It has my personal all-time favorite UI, exactly the order I like the modes to be, and I love the number of modes. I don't even mind that it doesn't have a moonlight mode. No strobe getting in my way, and its highest mode is bright enough for most things and doesn't step down until the battery dies.

The funny thing is that I didn't even know I'd love it so much. I won it in a contest/raffle once and it very quickly grew on me. Too bad I don't like the new version or any of the other new TK lights from Fenix as much since they don't have the same features. It would be nice to get one just a little brighter with more runtime and an updated emitter. Ah well.  I'm pretty darn happy with it the way it is.


----------



## ZAWatchman

It is bad when you didn’t actually even realise your addiction - you bought 5 or more expensive flash lights over time, and someone one day innocently asks you to explain your behaviour - much to your embarrassment!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... you spend over an hour reading each and every PM before deleting it, ....... just to make sure you don't need it anymore. 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

I know that feeling!
Seems a bit rude to delete something that someone's gone to the trouble of sending.
P


----------



## Hoka Hey

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

I may qualify.

I haven’t bought a higher end light in 18 years. Between 2000-2002 I spent thousands on various lights. (Thanks to this forum!) The family and friends all got upgraded, as did the local police department. Rechargeable CR123’s were only available from a small shop in Hong Kong. Running those on select emitters got 120-130 lumens, which was amazing. Yes, the tint was bluer than blue, and you could toast marshmallows on it after a couple minutes. The amazing thing is most of those Surefire/Aleph/McGizmo mods are still being used. They got lost, not broken. Or permanently borrowed:buddies:

It’s actually been a few years since I myself have carried a decent light, other than a 10.00 Maglite solitaire. Just out of curiosity, decided to check out this forum again. It was great to see McGizmo’s still around, and the progress in technology and tints. 

So there’s an 119 AA Haiku headed my way. That in itself doesn’t really qualify as flashaholism. But maybe considering a Tana triple while it’s still in the mail.........


----------



## egginator1

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... you refer to your flashlights as My Precious.
> 
> I don't do that, but if you do, you should realize that you're a flashaholic.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hmmm...Chance, you sure you don’t do that...seems we may have gotten a sneak peek into your psyche...lol...just sayin’


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

egginator1 said:


> Hmmm...Chance, you sure you don’t do that...seems we may have gotten a sneak peek into your psyche...lol...just sayin’



Well, that's a hell of a thing to post....... 







~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ..... you spend over an hour reading each and every PM before deleting it, ....... just to make sure you don't need it anymore.
> 
> ~ Chance



Wait!....... You delete PMs?? (Hmm.... might have to look into that one day.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Wait!....... You delete PMs?? (Hmm.... might have to look into that one day.)



Yes, I had to. We lowly level 1 guys have 50 less that you upper-level 2 guys. It's kinda like not having stars upon thars. 






~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

I'm so sorry. Must admit, the stars really do bring out the quality of my fur. Hold on a sec....

Okay, I've got a bottle of Parker Quink Permanent Green ink and a small paint-brush. Now just hold still....


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Uh oh, I hope C.G. isn’t ticklish!!


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, hope that's not an issue. :lolsign:


----------



## bykfixer

When you see this and think "hmmmmm, what if?"


----------



## peter yetman

Have you had another surprise delivery from PK to take your mind off the fags?

............

That's English for cigarettes, by the way, before you freak out.


----------



## Modernflame

......And the Post of the Day Award goes to Peter. The timing was terrible, though. I read your quip about the fags just as I had taken a drink of Coca Cola. Nearly came out of my nose. :lolsign:


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> When you see this and think "hmmmmm, what if?"



All it needs is a custom leather belt pouch.... Or maybe a long enough pocket-carry clip.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm kinda surprised Mr. Fixer hasn't lightly spray painted the glass a nice warm yellow. 

~ Chance


----------



## Phlogiston

Monocrom said:


> All it needs is a custom leather belt pouch.... Or maybe a long enough pocket-carry clip.



Or a Belt-Trundle Harness, like the ones Antarctic explorers use to pull their supply sledges along behind them


----------



## ven

I think your all crazy tbh, its obvious it would work perfect on a hard hat, multi directional light for the team at hand.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> I think your all crazy tbh, its obvious it would work perfect on a hard hat, multi directional light for the team at hand.



I'm thinking a harass and chest-rig set-up like a forward-facing baby carrier.


----------



## Burgess

lovecpf
_


----------



## DaveTheDude

Jash said:


> When your EDC bag contains enough battery power to keep you illuminated for a year and a half using low mode. You know, just in case you get stuck somewhere for a long time... in the dark.



And why is this unusual, exactly...??? :thinking:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When a $18 shipped Lumintop Tool 2.0 AA just accidently drops in your Amazon cart.

Oops....


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Or when you go to the bathroom,and instead of turning on the room lights..you tailstand one of your flashlights for light.
(guilty just now,with my Maratac copper 123 on medium.)


----------



## rjking

When you prefer to use this module in your E2e


----------



## Modernflame

That brings back memories! The E2e was my favorite EDC light, way back in the days before I had even heard the term EDC.


----------



## peter yetman

Who else but a Flashaholic would have a photograph of their torch?
P


----------



## Modernflame

Torches are people, too!


----------



## Beamhead

When you purchase something off the wall because it would look "cool" in a photo with a flashlight.


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> Who else but a Flashaholic would have a photograph of their torch?
> P



Ouch, a pricey one ... sure hope that's not yours


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks Arch, sadly it is, still have hope though.
Lost it walking around the farm where I work, everyone knows me and my lights.
I have a feeling it will turn up.
It's still my favourite.
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> Thanks Arch, sadly it is, still have hope though.
> Lost it walking around the farm where I work, everyone knows me and my lights.
> I have a feeling it will turn up.
> It's still my favourite.
> P


Sorry buddy ... it should at least hold up well under the elements till it gets back to you :candle:


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Thanks Arch, sadly it is, still have hope though.
> Lost it walking around the farm where I work, everyone knows me and my lights.
> I have a feeling it will turn up.
> It's still my favourite.
> P



That's painful! Perhaps the beagle can sniff it out, if nothing else.


----------



## peter yetman

I thought the same thing. If only I'd smeared it with sausages,
P


----------



## trailhunter

You scroll through BLF for group buy threads every week.


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> I thought the same thing. If only I'd smeared it with sausages,
> P



Peter, here's a test of torchaholism in the form of a multiple choice question. Which of the following is the worst?

A) The English losing the World Cup
B) The French winning the World Cup
C) Losing the OR triple with the custom heat sink, Malkoff 22.3 head, MD2 host, and OR Triad.


----------



## peter yetman

World cup? What World Cup?
Need you ask?
P


----------



## Unicorn

I'm going to go back to the last one of these that I remember.
2004-2005 timeframe.
Posting from the internet cafe on the small base I was at in Saudi Arabia while "deployed" for glorified security guard... I mean force protection.
At the same time another member was posting from Camp Scania in Iraq, where he was a civillian contractor. I don't remember his actual job, but he set up the camp's radio station and was looking for people to donate music. He also posted about learning to have the sandbag entrance to the tent with a dogleg so it wouldn't be a straight shot for fragments (shrapnel) from a mortar round that landed just wrong.

A year later, I'm back and doing a security gig at night... with a half dozen lights because it was convenient to test the lights out on the creek behind the bulding I was at that night.

There was also a few years before when I lived near Silverfox. A couple guys meeting in a dark park at 9 or 10 at night... It was my first time seeing Surefire's first 500+ lumen light. For all of it's 10 minutes of glory. At the time it was incredible. A wall of light. 

Testing a Streamlight handcuff key light... and realizing a few years later that they did exactly what I thought they should have... hopefully I was part of that decision to move the light to face the other side... even if it was just one voice of hundreds.


Finding this site and being happy that I wasn't the only flashlight geek around! A lot less people back then.


----------



## peter yetman

peter yetman said:


> Who else but a Flashaholic would have a photograph of their torch?
> P


A Phoenix rises from the ashes....





I had all the spare bits in the Toybox, apart from the Drop In, that a kind CPFer over here allowed me to purchase. It's the same as the one that I lost.
P


----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## tech25

I’m glad you were able to make a replacement for the other one. One of your favorites, correct?


----------



## peter yetman

Oh, THE Favoutite. I was bereft without it.
Sad but true.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... still hope the lost one is returned.... 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

Me too, then I'd have one in case this one gets lost.
P


----------



## Modernflame

Now when the other one turns up, you'll have a pair!


----------



## peter yetman

That's something to look forward too.
P


----------



## bykfixer

When you check this thread even though you have nothing to add.... You just want to ensure the other nuts in the asylum are still plagued by the flashaholic bug. 


When you begin to wear a head lamp because the beam sucks on your vacuum cleaner.


----------



## bigburly912

I just read this thread to feel somewhat normal. : ( haha I don’t have the bug as bad as I used to. I’ve cut my collection from around 75-100 lights to about 15-20. Trying to cut even more. I found everything I needed in just a few different flashlights...... well, until something else that interests me comes out. : )


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> When you check this thread even though you have nothing to add.... You just want to ensure the other nuts in the asylum are still plagued by the flashaholic bug.
> 
> 
> When you begin to wear a head lamp because the beam sucks on your vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Modernflame

After returning to bed from an early morning nature call, you fumble your favorite flashlight when switching it off and drop it. It rolls under the bed. You just know you're a flashaholic when you have no immediate need to pick it up because of your four other favorite flashlights on your night stand. Back to sleep you go.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> When you check this thread even though you have nothing to add.... You just want to ensure the other nuts in the asylum are still plagued by the flashaholic bug.
> 
> 
> When you begin to wear a head lamp because the beam sucks on your vacuum cleaner.


Lol, that's funny. I just used my headlamp the night before last to snowblow as I was not pleased with the output of the blowers incan. I may be a flashaholic.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you text your flashaholic friend that you had a really good reason to use a light.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you're addicted to battery reviews to support your flashaholism. And HKJ is your idea of a superhero.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you have back to back posts in this thread...one in the morning...and one in the evening...


----------



## xevious

When you pick up an incan you've not used in a long while, fire it up, and feel like the beam you're watching is ancient history. Not to mention that room starts getting warmer.


----------



## Pinarello

:kiss:


----------



## LogansRun

1. You take a hiatus from CPF for 3 years to pursue other interests
2. Come back and have to register under a new CPF handle since you've forgotten your pw much less the email address that you registered under in 2006
3. Do a recount of your flashlight collection and realize that you've forgotten to add 6 other SF's that you've purchased in the meantime and 
4. Then go and purchase 6 new lights and about 10 new 18650's with higher capacity and amperage :devil:


----------



## Lynx_Arc

When you can't wait for it to get dark so you can use your flashlights and work doing things you could do in the daytime at night because it gives you an excuse to use a light. 
When everyone else talks about the latest sports championship game and you talk about your newest headlamp purchase.
When you use a flashlight for a special purpose and find out you need to upgrade it and are happy to go research for hours even days online to find the best for the buck.
When you would rather read a review on CPF than play a game on your smart phone.
When you forget your smart phone has a flashlight mode in it because you are so used to using your flashlight collection.
When you go back and forth from having not enough batteries for your lights then not enough lights for your batteries then not enough chargers for your batteries then start over the cycle and repeat.


----------



## Monocrom

When you show up for your Nightshift job, and head outside to the huge but dimly lit section of the parking lot to test out three lights of varying brightness. Just to see which output level would be best for you on a light you plan to use almost exclusively outdoors...... 1,000 rated lumens. 

And since that light has no carry clip on it, that means you'll have to buy a new 2xCR123 LED model after promising yourself no more lights until the end of 2019. Oh well.......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh well, or oh rabbit hole? The first jump is the scariest, and you've already made it. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh well, or oh rabbit hole? The first jump is the scariest, and you've already made it.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes I did..... back in December when I went a bit crazy with the credit cards.


----------



## thermal guy

I was watching a show with my kids the other night and there was a power outage on the show in this guys house. All the lights went out. And I’m not kidding I reached for my flashlight out of instinct!😂😂😂. Kids rolled there eyes.


----------



## AZPops

When you're looking at your lights, thinking; I really want to carry this one (surefire P1R), but it's winter, and I can't carry it due to it's darn crenulated bezel. I've had this light for awhile, and even when I was thinking about ordering it. I was thinking I probably won't be able to carry this light in winter. I still wish they, or someone would make a smooth bezel for this light. So, been carrying the Fury, along with my HDS 250 Rotary!

Pops


----------



## trailhunter

When you bought lights you forgot you bought and you surprise yourself when its delivered.


----------



## xevious

thermal guy said:


> I was watching a show with my kids the other night and there was a power outage on the show in this guys house. All the lights went out. And I’m not kidding I reached for my flashlight out of instinct! Kids rolled there eyes.


That is funny.  Well, did they find a flashlight in the TV show? And if so, can you name the make/model? 

I have caught myself a few times being more attentive to the flashlight being used in a TV show than the situation or actors, then missing something important.  They rarely have good clear shots of them. You'd figure they would do better, because of all the product placement that goes on, but then some props are meant to "go unnoticed" so the viewer isn't distracted.


----------



## Monocrom

trailhunter said:


> When you bought lights you forgot you bought and you surprise yourself when its delivered.



When you own so many lights, that you forget you already have one you're seriously considering buying! _*And*_ you've owned it for years!!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you’re very frugal and you bought 2 lights that weren’t in the budget. Before you get them you’re lamenting the one you can’t get and you want it the mostest ever.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you blow out your mobile data plan looking up flashlight reviews.


----------



## trailhunter

When you secretly spend your mortgage payment funds into funding your flashlights and you end up getting evicted from your house because you havent been paying your mortgage payment and now homeless.


----------



## Modernflame

^^ Could be time for an intervention, brother.


----------



## Lumenwolf

You can’t stop touching you H2R nova


----------



## JimIslander

You order a light on Amazon, then receive the same light a couple days later. Why? Because you forgot you ordered one on the 8th and ordered it again on the 10th!


----------



## Commodorefirst

You lurked CP forums for several decades, purchased 15-20 lights through the years of various flavors, Lusted after HDS lights for a decade, joined CP Forums and spent all of your next 6 months of spendable income on two new lights and 4 different holster/carrying systems the first 5 days of membership.


----------



## nimdabew

When the people you are with say that you are a flashlight snob, but you correct them and say you are a tint snob... And then produce 6 different lights all with different tints and CRI levels. And then go into a lecture on the difference between lumens, candella and lux.


----------



## xevious

nimdabew said:


> When the people you are with say that you are a flashlight snob, but you correct them and say you are a tint snob... And then produce 6 different lights all with different tints and CRI levels. And then go into a lecture on the difference between lumens, candella and lux.


I think by the fact that you're carrying 6 different lights in of itself says everything.  And really, you'd need only 2 or 3 to qualify as well (_beyond the small keychain light, that is_).

I was at a friend's house helping out with some things. A light was needed and I had my Olight i3e-Cu handy--simple 1 mode TIR job with ample brightness, aged patina copper body. "Wow, that's really bright for something so tiny!" You wanna see bright & tiny? I took out my Olight i1R EOS that became a recent car keychain companion. "Um, do you have a fear of the dark or something? What's with all the lights?"


----------



## tech25

You have a stock Surefire e2e on you -in addition to the high powered flooder, thrower and general usage light- for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## fyrstormer

nimdabew said:


> When the people you are with say that you are a flashlight snob, but you correct them and say you are a tint snob... And then produce 6 different lights all with different tints and CRI levels. And then go into a lecture on the difference between lumens, candella and lux.


...yep, that qualifies.


----------



## scout24

Xevious- PM sent...

Edit- Thank you, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer

xevious said:


> I think by the fact that you're carrying 6 different lights in of itself says everything.  And really, you'd need only 2 or 3 to qualify as well (_beyond the small keychain light, that is_).
> 
> I was at a friend's house helping out with some things. A light was needed and I had my Olight i3e-Cu handy--simple 1 mode TIR job with ample brightness, aged patina copper body. "Wow, that's really bright for something so tiny!" You wanna see bright & tiny? I took out my Olight i1R EOS that became a recent car keychain companion. "Um, do you have a fear of the dark or something? What's with all the lights?"


There was a power outage in my multi-floor office building once. I pulled out my flashlight so I could see what I was doing while I packed up my laptop to take home. Someone asked to borrow it for a minute, so I handed it to them and pulled out my backup flashlight to keep doing what I was doing. They asked "You have _two_ flashlights? Why do you have _two_ flashlights?" In a moment of questionable professionalism, I said "That seems like kind of a dumb question right now, doesn't it?"

On a more serious note, I've noticed something recently: After carrying a decently bright flashlight for about a decade now, when I walk into a pitch-black room, I no longer feel blind. I still can't see, of course, but it doesn't feel like an impairment anymore. I attribute this to knowing that I can make it stop being pitch-black whenever I want.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Answer - "Because if I only hade one, I wouldn't have one now." 

~ Cg


----------



## fyrstormer

If I had wanted to deprive the other person of the opportunity to think, that's exactly what I would've said.  As it happened I was feeling a bit snarky that day.


----------



## wosser

When your psychiatric nurse won't believe that your flashlights are talking to you, when they clearly are.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When I was in the hospital for back surgery to remove hardware from my spine I told my nurse that every time I touched my thumb & forefinger together it caused my flashlight to strobe(yes, it was the Quark Smart QSL & my iPod was under the sheet)...she didn’t believe me so I asked her to move it across the room to be sure there were no wires
Hidden. She then said “listen smartass, I don’t know how you are doing it, but it’s not a bad trick. As she left I said “wait, you haven’t heard it talk...and I pushed the page button so it started to flash & beep...


----------



## Tachead

^lol^


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight

All I know is that I must be a grammar Nazi, because the spelling error in the subject drives me nuts!


----------



## peter yetman

It's not just me then.
I thought of changing it, but it seemed a bit pedantic.
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> It's not just me then.
> I thought of changing it, but it seemed a bit pedantic.
> P


And an opportunity for my favorite quote about proper grammar .... "This is the sort of nonsense up with which I will not put"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: You Just Know You're A Flashaholic When......*

What are you guys "talking" about? 

~ Cg


----------



## peter yetman

No, it's.....
About what are you guys talking?
Haha!
P

See, I said it was pedantic.


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> No, it's.....
> About what are you guys talking?
> Haha!
> P
> 
> See, I said it was pedantic.


 :laughing: :touche:


----------



## wosser

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> All I know is that I must be a grammar Nazi, because the spelling error in the subject drives me nuts!



There's a split infinitive as well.


----------



## bykfixer

When your boss happily announces they secured you a day shift job and you say "no thanx".


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> When your boss happily announces they secured you a day shift job and you say "no thanx".


Lol. Yeah, I must admit that I kinda like the 4-12's & Midnights too as it's even more fun getting paid to play with my flashlights.


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> When your boss happily announces they secured you a day shift job and you say "no thanx".




That's very understandable.
P


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you laugh at a corny flashlight joke:

I found a handful of dead batteries today. They were free of charge. 

🔦


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Hugh Johnson said:


> When you laugh at a corny flashlight joke:
> 
> I found a handful of dead batteries today. They were free of charge.
> 
> 



^ and then you realize it’s not a flashlight joke but you correlate replaceable batteries with lights.


----------



## xevious

fyrstormer said:


> There was a power outage in my multi-floor office building once. I pulled out my flashlight so I could see what I was doing while I packed up my laptop to take home. Someone asked to borrow it for a minute, so I handed it to them and pulled out my backup flashlight to keep doing what I was doing. They asked "You have _two_ flashlights? Why do you have _two_ flashlights?" In a moment of questionable professionalism, I said "That seems like kind of a dumb question right now, doesn't it?"
> 
> On a more serious note, I've noticed something recently: After carrying a decently bright flashlight for about a decade now, when I walk into a pitch-black room, I no longer feel blind. I still can't see, of course, but it doesn't feel like an impairment anymore. I attribute this to knowing that I can make it stop being pitch-black whenever I want.


Good one -- love it! :twothumbs


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

LOL- free of charge...


----------



## bykfixer

Hugh Johnson said:


> When you laugh at a corny flashlight joke:
> 
> I found a handful of dead batteries today. They were free of charge.
> 
> 🔦



That was a real knee slapper there...good thing I wasn't sipping my coffee while reading it.


----------



## Monocrom

archimedes said:


> And an opportunity for my favorite quote about proper grammar .... "This is the sort of nonsense up with which I will not put"



We appreciate all your hard work in moderating the forums, Master Yoda.
:goodjob:


----------



## archimedes

:candle:



Monocrom said:


> We appreciate all your hard work in moderating the forums, Master Yoda.
> :goodjob:



:thanks:


----------



## Monocrom

When you order so much stuff online that you get five different deliveries to your front door in one day.

_*~AND~*_

When your local Fed-Ex delivery guy buzzes your front door and responds with, "Yeah, hi. It's Fed-Ex, again."

(LOL. Yup, both have happened to me!)


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Monocrom said:


> When you order so much stuff online that you get five different deliveries to your front door in one day.
> 
> _*~AND~*_
> 
> When your local Fed-Ex delivery guy buzzes your front door and responds with, "Yeah, hi. It's Fed-Ex, again."
> 
> (LOL. Yup, both have happened to me!)


When the Fedex guy knows you by name because you ordered so much stuff.


----------



## bykfixer

Mr Postman used to leave these at my door.




















When I went on binges...


----------



## ven

I don’t like the “use to” bit mr fixer, been a little quiet for the museum of late . But I sure remember those deliveries ,as if it was just last year


----------



## bykfixer

Oh, I'm far from cured, but just in remission...


----------



## Hugh Johnson

This thread is given me a real itch for vintage gear. I love incan. As if I’m not already in way over my original plan.


----------



## xevious

bykfixer said:


> Oh, I'm far from cured, but just in remission...


Wow, what a collection! Very cool. What the heck is that "trumpet" sized flashlight, and is that actually real copper (solid or plated)?


----------



## bykfixer

That was a 1950/60's tech search and rescue light.
A 6D with a 1 cell extension. 

Made in Detroit by a company called Dog Supply House and the extension by a company called Hi-Bred. 

The entire light is copper with black parts being painted. Without batteries it is very lightweight. The metal reflector is shiney like a mirror. It puts out about 175 lumens with a super-duper throw. 

Back then searchers would carry spare batteries on a belt. Other brands like Rayovac Sportsman can easily be found on eBay. Some with the original shoulder strap. lol.


----------



## Modernflame

You just know *you're* a flashaholic when you shed essential edc gear, such as your knife, your phone case, and the key fob to your car in order to make room for more lights and batteries.


----------



## xevious

bykfixer said:


> That was a 1950/60's tech search and rescue light.
> A 6D with a 1 cell extension.
> 
> Made in Detroit by a company called Dog Supply House and the extension by a company called Hi-Bred.
> 
> The entire light is copper with black parts being painted. Without batteries it is very lightweight. The metal reflector is shiney like a mirror. It puts out about 175 lumens with a super-duper throw.
> 
> Back then searchers would carry spare batteries on a belt. Other brands like Rayovac Sportsman can easily be found on eBay. Some with the original shoulder strap. lol.


Thanks for the info -- intriguing light and amazing that the whole thing is made of copper. I imagine it's some kind of copper alloy to help make it dent resistant? Or would the owner have to baby it?


----------



## Monocrom

Modernflame said:


> You just know *you're* a flashaholic when you shed essential edc gear, such as your knife, your phone case, and the key fob to your car in order to make room for more lights and batteries.



When you get sick & tired of not being able to find a side-by-side 2xCR123 spares carrier with a belt loop. So you go to Etsy and find a master of nylon, and commission a couple of such things with nylon and elastic. 

1" belt loop, and 1*.*25" belt loop. Both should be here soon! Yeah..... When you commission others to make for you, carry gear for your lights or batteries! 

And if they don't work out, I know a guy who is an expert in kydex sheath making! That'll be my next visit. And how frustrating because I know a company that makes nylon 2-cell carrier but with velcro backing for your Tac vest. And I know a company that makes a 4xCR123 carrier with flaps to cover the cells and a belt loop. But no one makes what I wanted! Yeah, sometimes you've got to go custom-made.


----------



## bykfixer

xevious said:


> Thanks for the info -- intriguing light and amazing that the whole thing is made of copper. I imagine it's some kind of copper alloy to help make it dent resistant? Or would the owner have to baby it?



Well, it's not foil thin, nor is it a bendable tube, but yeah it didn't take a whole lot to dent it.

Probably a copper alloy to make it more rigid.


----------



## Modernflame

Monocrom said:


> So you go to Etsy and find a master of nylon, and commission a couple of such things with nylon and elastic....When you commission others to make for you, carry gear for your lights or batteries...



Right there with you. I keep Thor's Hammer Custom Leather quite busy.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you go for a walk on a long, dark path with direct line of site to an air traffic control tower. And you wonder if they’re thinking there’s a search and rescue operation happening. And you’re aware that accidentally pointing your “walking light” in their direction could land you in legal trouble.


----------



## wosser

When you use your EDC to light your friend's end-of-summer barbecue because paraffin and a blowtorch wasn't up to the job.


----------



## Modernflame

When the traffic signal finally turns green, but you don't move because you're watching a crew from the local power company aim a spot light and you're too busy guessing lumens, candella, tint and CRI.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

...... you'd rather purchase a new light than take the person you share a bed with out to dinner.  

~ cG


----------



## peter yetman

oops!
P


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... you'd rather purchase a new light than take the person you share a bed with out to dinner.
> 
> ~ cG



Now that folks....
Is a flashaholic. 

How's life on the sofa?


----------



## Lynx_Arc

A flashaholic is someone who has cobwebs on their light switches in their house.


----------



## Stu

When you are already a few blocks away on a trip and you realize you forgot a favorite light.. but you go back to get it even though you have several perfectly adequate backup lights. Now that's just sad.


----------



## peter yetman

No Stu,
That's just normal.
P


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Stu said:


> When you are already a few blocks away on a trip and you realize you forgot a favorite light.. but you go back to get it even though you have several perfectly adequate backup lights. Now that's just sad.



How about when you make yourself to remember to recharge your batteries for your flashlight but forget to charge your phone..


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... you'd rather purchase a new light than take the person you share a bed with out to dinner.
> 
> ~ cG



Ouch! For your sake, I hope the wife has no clue that you have a CPF account. 

Oh, BTW; *Happy Valentine's Day to you and the Mrs. *


----------



## Monocrom

Stu said:


> When you are already a few blocks away on a trip and you realize you forgot a favorite light.. but you go back to get it even though you have several perfectly adequate backup lights. Now that's just sad.






My Limited Edition Cerakote Fenix PD35 Tac in battle-worn Tungsten (grey).

I would immediately turn around and head back!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you misplace one light,then turn around and order a exact duplicate of it without blinking.

(Just now,with my Peak Eiger brass HiCRI.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Ouch! For your sake, I hope the wife has no clue that you have a CPF account.
> 
> Oh, BTW; *Happy Valentine's Day to you and the Mrs. *



Thanks buddy! I purchased the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner some copper for Valentine's Day. :devil: It's all good. 

~ cG


----------



## Monocrom

Treating her to precious metal jewelry is always a good idea. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

AMD64Blondie said:


> When you misplace one light,then turn around and order a exact duplicate of it without blinking.
> 
> (Just now,with my Peak Eiger brass HiCRI.)



You didn't misplace it. It's in one of a handful of storage boxes behind you. But instead of getting up and searching through them.... You order another one, online. 

Yup.... Guilty!


----------



## Modernflame

When your wife, quite casually and without much thought, moves aside a digital multi-meter and two battery chargers so she can eat breakfast.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

When the police come knocking on your door because one of your neighbors called to report “suspicious activity” when they saw flashlights shining around inside a dark house.


----------



## Stu

Haha those last two are good. [emoji1]


----------



## JimIslander

There are 12 different flashlights on your desk, the sole purpose of which are to guide you out to the game camera each night to turn it on. Tain Aurora is my current favorite, but I use a different one every night.


----------



## tech25

When helping to clean out a relatives attic (wearing a ZL H600fc) you find an old gas mask for a child (basically a smaller version of a hazmat suit) slated for the garbage, you open up the blower and instead of AA or D batteries you find Duracell LM123A batteries and immediately start thinking which flashlight they would be best for.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

When the guy next to you at an all-day training tells you his 5-year old grandson loves flashlights too so at lunch time you go out to your car to retrieve a new blue Lumintop EDC01 and AAA battery to give to him, regretting you left a spare neodymium magnet and superglue at home that you could have attached so the boy could have even more fun with it.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

When your neighbor calls 911 to report seeing suspicious flashlight activity inside a house, the police ask for the address and say “it’s ok, we know that guy, this happens all the time.....”


----------



## Lynx_Arc

When you know where the flashlights are in every store but don't know where what you actually came to the store for..... is.


----------



## xevious

tech25 said:


> When helping to clean out a relatives attic (wearing a ZL H600fc) you find an old gas mask for a child (basically a smaller version of a hazmat suit) slated for the garbage, you open up the blower and *instead of AA or D batteries you find Duracell *LM123A batteries and immediately start thinking which flashlight they would be best for.


Before I could even get to the next word after Duracell, I was expecting it to be "_leakage_" and that the blower was ruined.


----------



## wosser

I have a recurring nightmare that my longest distance thrower might be a LED converted 2D Maglite.


----------



## tech25

xevious said:


> Before I could even get to the next word after Duracell, I was expecting it to be "_leakage_" and that the blower was ruined.



lol. You just reminded me to check the voltage. There are 4 batteries: one is 3.18, one 3.19 and two are 3.20, thats not bad as they are labeled -with a sticker- March 2002. I am not sure if that was the date they were installed or expiration date. The battery itself doesn't have any date on it.


----------



## Monocrom

When the local P.D. show up at your house in the wee early hours of the morning.... because someone has gone missing, they need to locate them, and the guys on-duty know you have a better collection of searchlights than what's at the police station! So they want to borrow a few of yours.'

(Hasn't happened to me. But maybe one day.)


----------



## tech25

Lol, that would be cool- except for that early morning part. I have had Police Officers ask to borrow mine as theirs were much dimmer or batteries were dying.


----------



## wosser

Monocrom said:


> When the local P.D. show up at your house in the wee early hours of the morning.... because someone has gone missing, they need to locate them, and the guys on-duty know you have a better collection of searchlights than what's at the police station! So they want to borrow a few of yours.'
> 
> (Hasn't happened to me. But maybe one day.)



It seems to be a recurring theme that public services are overlooked in the luminary expenditure department.


----------



## Tachead

When you spend $160 on an order of stuff you don't really need just so that you can get an item worth $10-20 from the retailer.


----------



## Monocrom

Tachead said:


> When you spend $160 on an order of stuff you don't really need just so that you can get an item worth $10-20 from the retailer.



Guilty!


----------



## Tachead

Monocrom said:


> Guilty!


Ok good, I am not the only one🙂.


----------



## marinemaster

Monocrom said:


> Guilty!



+2


----------



## Monocrom

marinemaster said:


> +2



I'm surprised more members haven't chimed in.


----------



## ZMZ67

Monocrom said:


> I'm surprised more members haven't chimed in.



Pffft! I NEEDED everything else that I purchased....


----------



## blah9

When you're building some computers with other people for work and they know to just ask you to hand over a flashlight so they can see inside the case rather than have to go find one somewhere else.


----------



## Tachead

Lol, again glad to know I am not the only one guys.


----------



## Tachead

Oops, wrong thread lol.


----------



## xevious

tech25 said:


> lol. You just reminded me to check the voltage. There are 4 batteries: one is 3.18, one 3.19 and two are 3.20, thats not bad as they are labeled -with a sticker- March 2002. I am not sure if that was the date they were installed or expiration date. The battery itself doesn't have any date on it.


Just be careful... I've found so many Duracells having wet themselves after sitting for long periods unused inside all sorts of devices like remotes, radios, flashlights, etc. Have yet to encounter that with an Energizer (I started replacing the Duracells with them about 5 years ago). It's kind of pointless to use rechargeables in seldom used devices, as they cost more and should be "exercised" periodically. And for a flashlight seldom used, a CR123 is probably the most ideal battery to use (they have an excellent long shelf life).



Tachead said:


> When you spend $160 on an order of stuff you don't really need just so that you can get an item worth $10-20 from the retailer.



When you end up buying another flashlight that you really don't need, just to get free shipping on another flashlight purchase.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

xevious said:


> Just be careful... I've found so many Duracells having wet themselves after sitting for long periods unused inside all sorts of devices like remotes, radios, flashlights, etc. Have yet to encounter that with an Energizer (I started replacing the Duracells with them about 5 years ago). It's kind of pointless to use rechargeables in seldom used devices, as they cost more and should be "exercised" periodically. And for a flashlight seldom used, a CR123 is probably the most ideal battery to use (they have an excellent long shelf life).


I've had several energizers spew inside of remotes. To be honest there is no battery brand that hasn't leaked on me at one time or another this last 5-10 years that is why I buy cheap dollar tree alkalines for throwaway devices and use nimh and L91/92s in everything else.
I now call them leakalines because that is what they do.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you’re on the porcelain throne at work and it specifically occurs to you that it would be a good time to check this thread.


----------



## Modernflame

Hugh Johnson said:


> When you’re on the porcelain throne at work and it specifically occurs to you that it would be a good time to check this thread.



:toilet:


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Hugh Johnson said:


> When you’re on the porcelain throne at work and it specifically occurs to you that it would be a good time to check this thread.



I think some of the prices on some of the uber lights here would assist you on that throne greatly


----------



## xevious

Lynx_Arc said:


> I've had several energizers spew inside of remotes. To be honest there is no battery brand that hasn't leaked on me at one time or another this last 5-10 years that is why I buy cheap dollar tree alkalines for throwaway devices and use nimh and L91/92s in everything else.
> I now call them leakalines because that is what they do.


I wonder if there's some particular condition that exacerbates it... because I've not experienced any leaky Energizers. What would you say is one of the better NiMH batteries for holding a charge for a very long time? Many of the ones I've had aren't so great in this regard, self discharging.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

xevious said:


> I wonder if there's some particular condition that exacerbates it... because I've not experienced any leaky Energizers. What would you say is one of the better NiMH batteries for holding a charge for a very long time? Many of the ones I've had aren't so great in this regard, self discharging.


Not sure what causes it but I've had my share of leakagizers. The better nimh LSD batteries are Eneloops made in Japan or Duracell precharged likewise made in Japan are also rebadged Eneloops. The 1900/2000mah eneloops are probably the best for holding a charge longer but the Eneloop pros (about 2400mah) have higher capacity so even if they discharge a little faster they have more to start with.


----------



## Monocrom

Lynx_Arc said:


> Not sure what causes it but I've had my share of leakagizers. The better nimh LSD batteries are Eneloops made in Japan or Duracell precharged likewise made in Japan are also rebadged Eneloops. The 1900/2000mah eneloops are probably the best for holding a charge longer but the Eneloop pros (about 2400mah) have higher capacity so even if they discharge a little faster they have more to start with.



You know it is odd, but the more I think about, the more I have to admit that I've seen Duracells leak battery acid far more often than Energizers or Rayovacs. When it comes to Alkies, I find myself buying Rays. Just a better bargain than Enes or Duras. Last just as long.

*+1* on Eneloops though. Best rechargeable option out there bar none for rechargeable AA and AAA cells that hold their charge a good long time. Thing with the rebranded Duracell rechargeables that are Eneloops underneath the Duracell label.... Look for the White tops. Those are Eneloops. The Black top Duracell rechargeables are something else. And not nearly as good.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Monocrom said:


> You know it is odd, but the more I think about, the more I have to admit that I've seen Duracells leak battery acid far more often than Energizers or Rayovacs. When it comes to Alkies, I find myself buying Rays. Just a better bargain than Enes or Duras. Last just as long.
> 
> *+1* on Eneloops though. Best rechargeable option out there bar none for rechargeable AA and AAA cells that hold their charge a good long time. Thing with the rebranded Duracell rechargeables that are Eneloops underneath the Duracell label.... Look for the White tops. Those are Eneloops. The Black top Duracell rechargeables are something else. And not nearly as good.


I believe the black top ~2400mah Duracells that are made in Japan are Eneloop Pros.


----------



## scout24

*cough* "You know you're a flashaholic when..." thread *cough*


----------



## bigburly912

You KNOW you are a flashaholic when you grill steaks in the dark with an HDS flashlight and talk about how if it wasn’t for the HICRI emitter you never could have gotten that steak perfect.


----------



## Modernflame

Deleted


----------



## Stu

When you "just know" that ever since prehistoric man first began carrying fire on the end of a stick, and could hear saber-toothed tigers growling in the darkness, they all undoubtedly had to be wanting more lumens and more throw, and more runtime.. [emoji16]


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Stu said:


> When you "just know" that ever since prehistoric man first began carrying fire on the end of a stick, and could hear saber-toothed tigers growling in the darkness, they all undoubtedly had to be wanting more lumens and more throw, and more runtime.. [emoji16]


Back then..... the term "throw" meant the "torch" was disposable  and after you throw you have plenty of runtime if the throw wasn't successful or if you get caught.


----------



## xevious

^^^ :nana:


----------



## Stu

I wonder if flashaholism is wired into us and past generations since those prehistoric days. I imagine the cave-dudes must have had some fascination with light projection and what it meant for survival. Maybe one's preference for "warmer" tints is connected to those ancient times. [emoji1]


----------



## bigburly912

Lynx_Arc said:


> Back then..... the term "throw" meant the "torch" was disposable  and after you throw you have plenty of runtime if the throw wasn't successful or if you get caught.



Now that is a post ladies and gentlemen. Kudos to you for making me actually laugh aloud.


----------



## Monocrom

Lynx_Arc said:


> I believe the black top ~2400mah Duracells that are made in Japan are Eneloop Pros.



If it says "made in Japan" then that's likely what they are. I meant the black tops that specfically say "made in China" on the packaging. Those are junk.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Monocrom said:


> If it says "made in Japan" then that's likely what they are. I meant the black tops that specfically say "made in China" on the packaging. Those are junk.


Yup.... I still have some rayovac hybrids (made in China black tops) that most of them have issues either HSD or lower capacity or high internal resistance I've tossed about 1/3 of them and relegated the rest to non essential devices.


----------



## Mr. LED

Stu said:


> I wonder if flashaholism is wired into us and past generations since those prehistoric days. I imagine the cave-dudes must have had some fascination with light projection and what it meant for survival. Maybe one's preference for "warmer" tints is connected to those ancient times. [emoji1]



This actually makes sense!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Stu said:


> I wonder if flashaholism is wired into us and past generations since those prehistoric days. I imagine the cave-dudes must have had some fascination with light projection and what it meant for survival. Maybe one's preference for "warmer" tints is connected to those ancient times. [emoji1]


could be that fireaholics are a predecessor of flashaholics and "warmer" tints come from being "warmer" in the first place via the fire. Back then a torch was truly a torch and those carrying them often desired to not get burnt doing so thus trying to design a better torch that when confronted with a nasty dinosaur they could either run with or throw at it hoping it would hit it and scare it away.
Cheaply made torches could be detrimental to your health if they went out at an inopportune moment. If perhaps someone came across a torch design that was a lot brighter it could blind people..... or attract more attention which could be good or bad.
Fire in those days was powerful and perhaps in some cases those who had fire had favor with those who did not have it.
You could say you could "recharge" a torch via your source of fire. If you made a torch holder then torches that fit it could be akin to the first battery and light module combined.

The fact I spent this time on this ridiculous post is probably proof I'm a nut.... or a flashaholic.... or my ancestors were torchaholics.


----------



## Stu

I bet fireaholics indeed existed and thus contributed to torchaholism in prehistoric times. [emoji1] 
Many people are attracted to campfires and fireplaces for the atmosphere, coziness and sense of kinship they promote in people gathered round, as well as the real warmth, light and protection they provide. Even the smell of burning wood from a campfire evokes a pleasant feeling and sense of well-being. There's something atavistic about it that remains in our limbic systems. We must be hard-wired for it. And consider this.. notice the vast majority of flashaholics here are men.. the same group that would have hunted, fought and provided for their own family or clan. It could be argued that women are revealed to be inherently flashaholic (i.e. atavistic fireaholics) when a "candlelight dinner" is appealing to them. 
So when your wives and/or girlfriends [emoji16] roll their eyes or call you nerdy for all your interest in flashlights, you can explain based on all this how proud they should be of you for being a manly flashaholic and good provider. 
Next time you grill burgers or steaks, tell your gal when you fork it onto their plate that it's really the same as giving her the best part of the mastodon meat and she should be proud of you. 
Imagine ancient cave-girls talking amongst themselves.. "Org and Trog make the best torches.. they're a great catch for a girl, I've got my eyes on them." Maybe that makes them "firediggers?" [emoji1][emoji91]


----------



## Lynx_Arc

The first flashaholics were fireaholics for sure like the miners using fire headlamps and light bulbs are essentially fire on a wire not allowed to combust.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you ordered a flashlight you don't need with money you don't have. Par for the course around here.


----------



## Sabrewulf

When you look for a flashlight with your flashlight.


----------



## thermal guy

When you take a flashlight with you to the store still running because your doing a runtime test on it and don’t want to miss the step down or the end. Ya did that 😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.... after having a couple of birthday drinks you decide to purchase a 4Sevens flashlight, but after scouring the sales threads and eBay you don't find one you don't already have. 

Now I know how Alexander felt. Well, not exactly, but kinda.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... after having a couple of birthday drinks you decide to purchase a 4Sevens flashlight, but after scouring the sales threads and eBay you don't find one you don't already have.
> 
> Now I know how _*Alexander*_ felt. Well, not exactly, but kinda.



_"And he cried.... for he saw he had no more worlds to conquer."_


----------



## thermal guy

Lol😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lynx_Arc

When you do your laundry using a headlamp instead of turning on the light in the room.
and..... when you are upset that the battery in your headlamp is depleted and you are left in the dark and forget
about the light switch on the wall....


----------



## tech25

thermal guy said:


> When you take a flashlight with you to the store still running because your doing a runtime test on it and don’t want to miss the step down or the end. Ya did that 



Thats great!


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> When you take a flashlight with you to the store ...



Yeah, weirdo.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... after having a couple of birthday drinks you decide to purchase a 4Sevens flashlight, but after scouring the sales threads and eBay you don't find one you don't already have.



Freak!



Lynx_Arc said:


> When you do your laundry using a headlamp instead of turning on the light in the room.
> and.....



Nerd!

I would never use a flashlight in the kitchen as a substitute for perfectly good fixed lighting. Especially not on taco night. Never!


----------



## pontiac_baron

...when it is midnight and you sre looking for forum threads to post in, so you can buy a $400 flashlight 
...because you dont have enough posts yet


----------



## nbp

When it’s midnight on a Saturday night and you’ve been throwing axes and drinking Smithwick’s so you log onto CPF to ban some spammers to cap off the evening. 

And it it takes you four tries to spell Smithwick’s properly on the tiny phone keyboard...


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> When it’s midnight on a Saturday night and you’ve been throwing axes and drinking Smithwick’s so you log onto CPF to ban some spammers to cap off the evening.
> 
> And it it takes you four tries to spell Smithwick’s properly on the tiny phone keyboard...



I'm hoping the axe throwing event has finished however ... :buddies:


----------



## peter yetman

pontiac_baron said:


> ...when it is midnight and you sre looking for forum threads to post in, so you can buy a $400 flashlight
> ...because you dont have enough posts yet


Which flashlight?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Modernflame said:


> Yeah, weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> Freak!
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd!
> 
> I would never use a flashlight in the kitchen as a substitute for perfectly good fixed lighting. Especially not on taco night. Never!



Methinks thou dost protest too much.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Modernflame said:


> I would never use a flashlight in the kitchen as a substitute for perfectly good fixed lighting. Especially not on taco night. Never!


I guess I'm such a flashaholic that instead of investing in perfectly good fixed lighting I invested in flashlights


----------



## nbp

archimedes said:


> I'm hoping the axe throwing event has finished however ... :buddies:



It was over before I posted if that’s what you were asking...

If you were asking if there were beers while throwing, then the answer is heck yes! It wouldn’t be an axe-throwing bar without the bar... [emoji16]


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> It was over before I posted if that’s what you were asking...
> 
> If you were asking if there were beers while throwing, then the answer is heck yes! It wouldn’t be an axe-throwing bar without the bar... [emoji16]



Uhhh ... :duck:   :eeksign:


----------



## trailhunter

When you have dedicated light on your nightstand for John runs in middle of the night.


----------



## Stefano

I had a bad heart attack.
To save time I went to the hospital alone.
Despite the severe pain before going out to the hospital I thought for a few seconds whether to bring a flashlight with me, I then decided to bring with me the usual Fenix TK09 2016 version on the belt and an Armytek Wizard hanging from the neck.
I knew it was something very bad and I would have ended up hospitalized and I feared that the flashlight could have been lost or stolen but I thought that if the pain became too strong I could not drive to the hospital and the strobe could have been useful to be located from the ambulance (I don't live in the city)
There was a moment in which I was in danger of life and I thought that if I died my light collection who knows what would have happened ... :shakehead
None of them were used, and during 21 days in the hospital I always watched that none was stolen.


----------



## Monocrom

Stefano said:


> I had a bad heart attack.
> To save time I went to the hospital alone.
> Despite the severe pain before going out to the hospital I thought for a few seconds whether to bring a flashlight with me, I then decided to bring with me the usual Fenix TK09 2016 version on the belt and an Armytek Wizard hanging from the neck.
> I knew it was something very bad and I would have ended up hospitalized and I feared that the flashlight could have been lost or stolen but I thought that if the pain became too strong I could not drive to the hospital and the strobe could have been useful to be located from the ambulance (I don't live in the city)
> There was a moment in which I was in danger of life and I thought that if I died my light collection who knows what would have happened ... :shakehead
> None of them were used, and during 21 days in the hospital I always watched that none was stolen.



You just won the thread!


----------



## trailhunter

Stefano said:


> I had a bad heart attack.
> To save time I went to the hospital alone.
> Despite the severe pain before going out to the hospital I thought for a few seconds whether to bring a flashlight with me, I then decided to bring with me the usual Fenix TK09 2016 version on the belt and an Armytek Wizard hanging from the neck.
> I knew it was something very bad and I would have ended up hospitalized and I feared that the flashlight could have been lost or stolen but I thought that if the pain became too strong I could not drive to the hospital and the strobe could have been useful to be located from the ambulance (I don't live in the city)
> There was a moment in which I was in danger of life and I thought that if I died my light collection who knows what would have happened ... :shakehead
> None of them were used, and during 21 days in the hospital I always watched that none was stolen.


This is deep. If I was having a heart attack (which I feel like I do almost every month). I don't think I'd have time to even think about this.


----------



## Stefano

trailhunter said:


> This is deep. If I was having a heart attack (which I feel like I do almost every month). I don't think I'd have time to even think about this.



@ trailhunter
I had been sick for several days but I didn't know that the reason was the heart, it was an abnormal heart attack.
Initially it seemed a respiratory problem, I thought it was the fault of the cold taken at the end of February, then later I thought I had an anemia or something similar because in the last few days I had also become very weak, I also had pains but I thought they depended on mine back that already has problems.

But when I woke up in the night with very strong chest pains, shortness of breath and a lot of weakness I understood.
I well remember that moment when I stopped several seconds on the doorstep to think about the lights, they were already with me but I thought for a long time whether to leave them at home to prevent them from being lost or stolen in the hospital.
I thought I still had an old Fenix ​​E11 in the car, but then I decided that this was an emergency situation and in that case it was better to have something with me and then not use it rather than need it and not have it available.
When they arrived at the hospital they transferred me to another hospital by ambulance. 
During the journey I had a lot of pain but I was conscious and I also asked the paramendics if they used torches in their work.
I was surprised that none of the paramedics in the ambulance had a torch with them, only one woman said she had one but at home. 
They told me that their vehicle's lights are sufficient for their work.
They were very surprised that I had a flashlight with me and they asked me to see it, I showed the Fenix ​​TK09 (I told them only that I only had one but instead I also had the Armytek Wizard that I had moved from my neck to my pants pocket)
I had the impression that they wanted to see my flashlight to make sure it wasn't something dangerous or forbidden.
In the hospital the only light I saw was that of a nurse. she used a GIMA brand pen_light for nightly inspection of the sick, it had a very cool withe tint.
I hope the translation is understandable (Google Translator)


----------



## Monocrom

Excellent translation.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you get a piece of electronics from work you don’t need and you’re more excited that it came with made in Japan LSD nimh and a holster that may work with your lights.


----------



## bykfixer

When you scroll through your smart phone pix and notice you have 6473 pictures of flashlights and 172 of the rest of your life. 






An example

You take pictures of geese but somehow manage to make a flashlight show up in the photo. 





Oops: what geese?

When you spend weeks trying to find what brand of water bottle cap fits your flashlight as a diffuser.





Deer Park. Yessssssssss!!!

You see an interesting tree and wonder how can it look more cool featuring a flashlight.


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> When you scroll through your smart phone pix and notice you have 6473 pictures of flashlights and 172 of the rest of your life.



I have two folders for pictures on my computer. One called gear photos and the other is called life photos. That ratio seems accurate enough.


----------



## Monocrom

When you have no sub-category called Life photos.


----------



## xevious

Stefano said:


> I had a bad heart attack.
> To save time I went to the hospital alone.
> Despite the severe pain before going out to the hospital I thought for a few seconds whether to bring a flashlight with me, I then decided to bring with me the usual Fenix TK09 2016 version on the belt and an Armytek Wizard hanging from the neck.
> I knew it was something very bad and I would have ended up hospitalized and I feared that the flashlight could have been lost or stolen but I thought that if the pain became too strong I could not drive to the hospital and the strobe could have been useful to be located from the ambulance (I don't live in the city)
> There was a moment in which I was in danger of life and I thought that if I died my light collection who knows what would have happened ... :shakehead
> None of them were used, and during 21 days in the hospital I always watched that none was stolen.


Wait... you were sure you were having a heart attack and you DROVE to the hospital alone, instead of calling an ambulance?? Were you living in a very remote place where an ambulance couldn't reach you soon enough?? From the wording, I'm not quite understanding how you got to the first hospital because you mention driving but then talk about "from the ambulance"...


----------



## Stefano

xevious said:


> Wait... you were sure you were having a heart attack and you DROVE to the hospital alone, instead of calling an ambulance?? Were you living in a very remote place where an ambulance couldn't reach you soon enough?? From the wording, I'm not quite understanding how you got to the first hospital because you mention driving but then talk about "from the ambulance"...



@xevious
Given how things went I am sure that this was the right decision.
I avoided wasting time on the phone (and to answer who knows what questions) even if with a lot of pain I made the trip that the ambulance should have done (and if the ambulance had not been immediately available ??)
Arriving at the hospital I was seriously considered only after ECG.
After ECG I received a tablet (cardioaspirin ?) and transported urgently by ambulance to another hospital, where I underwent an operation immediately and another one after 13 days.
In the opinion of those who did the first operation I did not have much time yet .. so I am happy with my choice to act alone to save time.


----------



## bykfixer

Good call Stefano.

Years ago my brother thought he was having a mild heart attack and drove himself to a hospital a bit farther away than the one an ambulance would have taken him to. 

When asked "what were you thinking?" by the check in staff he said "I'd rather die than be subjected to the torture that closer one would have inflicted on me". 

(Secretly he was probably trying to get out of the $300 fee the ambulance would have charged. lol)

Flashaholic? When you go to a store to buy a particular flashlight the store did not have and buy another one anyway. (One you already have btw.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> .....
> 
> Flashaholic? When you go to a store to buy a particular flashlight the store did not have and buy another one anyway. (One you already have btw.)



No sense in wasting a trip.


----------



## Frijid

"Your cellphone has a light built in, but you've never used it"


----------



## Jash

When you bought the last three EO1’s in the country and just sit and evil laugh at everyone that missed out. Bwahahaha....


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Frijid said:


> "Your cellphone has a light built in, but you've never used it"



You use your cellphone light to find your real light. Then you use that one to find your bigger real light.


----------



## Monocrom

Hugh Johnson said:


> You use your cellphone light to find your real light. Then you use that one to find your bigger real light.



When you NEVER have to use the flashlight feature on your cellphone.


----------



## peter yetman

This is like a Monty Python sketch......
I actually removed the Flashlight App from one of my cellphones.
P


----------



## bykfixer

When you reach out to your bedside table at 2am for a flashlight, making a swiping motion and hear what sounds like dominos falling as about 5 you had standing up fall over....you grab one of what didn't fall off your tiny table only to realize it was the one meant to blind a bad guy who dared enter your premises so now you're blinded...still searching a for a dimmer light knowing there's also a celphone you could use for light but refuse to as you feel around (while still see-ing stars) for that special moonlight number...

Eventually feeling a Maglite solitaire but you keep feeling around because it was the incan solitaire with the donut hole beam and you feel what you think is a Malkoff MD2 hi/lo twisted to low and soon realize nope it was left on high, still bypassing that celphone...by now the dogs are awake wondering what all the commotion is...meanwhile the bride is snoring peacefully...eventually you just walk across a dark room (still seeing stars from being blinded a second time) and find your favorite incan locate halfway to the bathroom, left there in case this sort of thing occured. 

You return to your bed after your nature call, pick up celphone and check CPF to see what's new since you went to sleep and by the light of the phone screen see the flashlight you were looking for is right where it was supposed to be yet some how you missed it while feeling around so you decide to place it under your pillow.

You awake to the thought that there is only one flashlight under your pillow and one is none so at 3am you are up again looking for flashlights to place under your pillow as the bride still snores peacefully. Oh, and you also realize the MD2 hi/lo is still on high and that bad guy blinding SureFire is still on the floor (now under the bed) so you get back up, crawl around looking for said SureFire and find a few more lights you forgot were under the bed from the last time this happened...

That didn't happen to me but if it did it's a sure sign of a flashaholic.


----------



## Dave D

When your Sunwayman V11R packs up for the second time and you think 'Oh well, got plenty more!' :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

...... you do, sometimes, use your cellphone for a flashlight, but always feel gulty about doing so.


----------



## yearnslow

When you have a HDS next to the bed, so you can find your way to the bathroom, even though you could do it blindfolded on one leg......


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... you do, sometimes, use your cellphone for a flashlight, but always feel gulty about doing so.


That, my friend, is a slippery slope.
P


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> When you reach out to your bedside table at 2am for a flashlight, making a swiping motion and hear what sounds like dominos falling as about 5 you had standing up fall over....you grab one of what didn't fall off your tiny table only to realize it was the one meant to blind a bad guy who dared enter your premises so now you're blinded...still searching a for a dimmer light knowing there's also a celphone you could use for light but refuse to as you feel around (while still see-ing stars) for that special moonlight number...
> 
> Eventually feeling a Maglite solitaire but you keep feeling around because it was the incan solitaire with the donut hole beam and you feel what you think is a Malkoff MD2 hi/lo twisted to low and soon realize nope it was left on high, still bypassing that celphone...by now the dogs are awake wondering what all the commotion is...meanwhile the bride is snoring peacefully...eventually you just walk across a dark room (still seeing stars from being blinded a second time) and find your favorite incan locate halfway to the bathroom, left there in case this sort of thing occured.
> 
> You return to your bed after your nature call, pick up celphone and check CPF to see what's new since you went to sleep and by the light of the phone screen see the flashlight you were looking for is right where it was supposed to be yet some how you missed it while feeling around so you decide to place it under your pillow.
> 
> You awake to the thought that there is only one flashlight under your pillow and one is none so at 3am you are up again looking for flashlights to place under your pillow as the bride still snores peacefully. Oh, and you also realize the MD2 hi/lo is still on high and that bad guy blinding SureFire is still on the floor (now under the bed) so you get back up, crawl around looking for said SureFire and find a few more lights you forgot were under the bed from the last time this happened...
> 
> That didn't happen to me but if it did it's a sure sign of a flashaholic.



When you wear a tiny coin-cell light around your neck when you sleep so you can light your way to the Head at night.

When your body has been conditioned on a subconscious level to the point your hands instinctively point the business end of the flashlight away from your face whenever you pick one up, without you thinking about it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> That, my friend, is a slippery slope.
> P



Thanks for the words of caution, mate. Having two new lights to amuse myself, it'll be easy to wean from the cellphone.


----------



## trailhunter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for the words of caution, mate. Having two new lights to amuse myself, it'll be easy to wean from the cellphone. [emoji14]


For some reason my mule powers off then back on if I set it down or tap it. Never sent it back to vinh... maybe i should


----------



## lightknot

You know you're a flash-a-holic when you find yourself spending twenty minutes in the Wal-Mart flashlight section looking for deals and new stuff; and then you stumble upon this gem: *Mag*lite ML300L LED, 3 "D" cell flashlight with 625 lumens, 117 hour run time, 406 meter throw, Multi Mode _Electronic_ Switch and, incredibly, *"Four Activity Based Function Sets"*. 







Then you get all nostalgic for a plain old 2D Mag, no mode, incan, push button light; and if it were any color other than black, *THAT* was fancy!


----------



## bykfixer

When your area is lit like daylight but you have 3 flashlights with you anyway.


----------



## lightknot

When it's 2019 and you see a 6D incan Mag in a store and say I've GOT to have that!


----------



## BrisketBBQ

When you and the bride are in the backyard having wine with neighbors, one of whom is a doctor. You pull a Malkoff MDC out of your pocket to check something and the doctor mentions he misplaced his exam flashlight. This triggers a vague memory of a YouTube video, virtuovice, a doctor in Japan who hunts, fishes and talks knives, sharpening and flashlights including exam lights for doctors. I watch the video, took me a bit of searching to find the right one, and order his recommendation, Lumintop Pen Light IYP365 Penlight for Medical Nichia LED, from Amazon and have it in-hand the next day with free shipping. Of course, I bought one for myself as well.  

The doctor is stunned when I gift it to him, lights it up and, though he does not know high CRI from a corned beef sandwich, immediately notices objects appear more "natural" than his old flashlight. 

I may not be able to interpret INFRNL's runtime graphs but I think (hope) I qualify as a Flashaholic  
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...hread-Part-2&p=5311811&viewfull=1#post5311811


----------



## Modernflame

^^You're a better neighbor than State Farm Insurance. Feel free to move to my neighborhood anytime!


----------



## Stefano

When you realize that we have arrived in June and have only bought two lights since the beginning of the year ..
Buy a third one immediately and plan a fourth light for next month.


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle

When you lose a long time edc flashlight and want to cry like you've lost a loved one. lol left my preon 2 on a train one day at work, had it for years, was blue and all scratched to hell from years of pocket carry next to my knife. That was a sad day. Now i have a green one that is back to how the blue one looked, but still. RIP


----------



## Vee33

You have a SF UDR Dominator and name it "Semi Useful".


----------



## DBO6

.. you've just read 65 pages of this thread, only to find you can't disagree with any of them.


----------



## maglite mike

Does this guy qualify as a flashaholic ? 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9677922/cambodia-man-trapped-mountain-rocks/

Sent from my BBD100-2 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## bykfixer

Yes Mike. Perhaps the worse case on record to date.


----------



## Modernflame

maglite mike said:


> Does this guy qualify as a flashaholic ?
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9677922/cambodia-man-trapped-mountain-rocks/
> 
> Sent from my BBD100-2 using Candlepowerforums mobile app



One could argue the case for a lanyard. Alternatively, one could suggest moving to the States and developing a pizza addiction. Either one might have saved that fellow much suffering.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

maglite mike said:


> Does this guy qualify as a flashaholic ?
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9677922/cambodia-man-trapped-mountain-rocks/
> 
> Sent from my BBD100-2 using Candlepowerforums mobile app



...and you read the article and are frustrated when they don't say if he got his light back after all!


----------



## peter yetman

I fell of a ladder at the Brewery today and cracked my head. The first thing I did when i got myself up was pick up my HDS and put it somewhere safe. The last thing I did before Mrs Yeti arrived to take me to Hospital was make sure my light was back in my pocket.
It's a worry isn't it?
P

No, I didn't bother to check if still worked, no point.


----------



## aginthelaw

You do know you could drink the beer and get the same effect as a head injury, but without the stitches. Hope everything is ok with you. Pay attention to any warning signs the doc tells you about. I had a brain injury (in 1999) that didn’t show for weeks and I think I’m still recovering from.


----------



## peter yetman

Thank you, we're being cautious. Well, Mrs Yeti is being cautious and I'm behaving myself.
P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> I fell of a ladder at the Brewery today and cracked my head. The first thing I did when i got myself up was pick up my HDS and put it somewhere safe. The last thing I did before Mrs Yeti arrived to take me to Hospital was make sure my light was back in my pocket.
> It's a worry isn't it?
> P
> 
> No, I didn't bother to check if still worked, no point.



I hope you are well, Peter! Do take care. My father nearly fell from a ladder recently. Fortunately he regained his balance, but he dropped his HDS rotary onto the brick walkway. So glad that he's okay. Of course there was never any worry about the flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom

peter yetman said:


> I fell of a ladder at the Brewery today and cracked my head. The first thing I did when i got myself up was pick up my HDS and put it somewhere safe. The last thing I did before Mrs Yeti arrived to take me to Hospital was make sure my light was back in my pocket.
> It's a worry isn't it?
> P
> 
> No, I didn't bother to check if still worked, no point.



Hope you heal soon.


----------



## blah9

Yes, get better soon.

You know you're a flashaholic when a contractor comes over to give you an estimate on fixing some insulation issues at your house and he doesn't have a flashlight so he offers to go get one from his truck. Of course I had one (Fenix TK09) on my belt and just handed it to him instead.

It's been discussed here multiple times, but I'm still surprised at how often people don't bring lights with them for jobs like that.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

One thing I've noticed is in today's world the flashaholics have lights that you can't much find in stores that way outperform everyone elses lights in use. Too often people are fine with using their phone as they don't want to pay for a good flashlight and have to carry it around.
To put it short a flashaholic does EDC lights, with phonelights most non flashaholics don't EDC a light often even if they are a professional that needs a light daily. I'm still wondering why these uber phone models don't have a separate LED with optic on it and a real flashlight app with multiple modes and a respectable output plus some heatsinking builtin. It would probably cost less than adding 6 cameras and 5 speakers and a wraparound screen.


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks chaps, very kind of you to bother.
P


----------



## peter yetman

When you use your light while having a pee, to illuminate the stream of urine to see if you can spot any PWM.
No I couldn't, maybe it doesn't work.
P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> When you use your light while having a pee, to illuminate the stream of urine to see if you can spot any PWM.
> No I couldn't, maybe it doesn't work.
> P



I suspect you were at the brewery a little longer than usual prior to this episode...


----------



## peter yetman

Funny you should say that....
P


----------



## Modernflame

When you beam with pride (see what I did there?) because your father deployed his HDS rotary before you could get to yours.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

You know you're a flashaholic when you're walking around with enough watthours stored to lift you 300 feet in the air.


----------



## bykfixer

When your wife tells your mother in law "he keeps pausing movies everytime there's a scene with a flashlight to see what brand it is."

On the flip side of the coin Mr Flame, I was proud when my son whipped out a microstream to light and engine bay before I could deploy my light.


----------



## richbuff

..when flashlights change the way that I feel. When I abstain, withdrawal symptoms set in. I don't like my world view and my life view. The world and its people are wrong. Things and places are wrong. The ills of the surface of the planet are unbearable. 

Then, all of a sudden, in an instant, life is great, as soon as I am buying another flashlight. I have to have just this one more added to my collection, because it is the same size as an MMU-X3, but 6,500 lumens. Do I really need it? Yes, but not because it fills a gaping hole in my collection, but because when I decide Yes, the world is suddenly ok/fine. People are instantly not that evil, and some are even very, very blessed. Earth is suddenly not that bad of a place to have had my spirit take flesh. In an instant, life is something to be all jazzed up about. 

But there has to be more, because tolerance sets in before too long. Next, there is a MX25L4C in my collection that needs current, hot stuff emitters, instead of year 2015 emitters that are drearily obsolete. The universe that my soul was created in reverts to being not good enough until that flashlight gets its emitters upgraded.


----------



## bykfixer

When the son you have given umpteen lights to as a lad, and now that he's grown he throws out the hint at Thanksgiving dinner he would be happy if santa brought him a flashlight this year, and after the initial "how bright, what fuel source, one hand or two operation preferred" etc your minds eye pictures the perfect flashlight for his uses. 

As a delivery guy for ups he wanted pocket size to see sidewalks he walks down to place packages on porches. With a package in one hand and light in the other or at times both hands full I plucked a silver triple a minimag from a shelf with a pocket clip for his uniform shirt and a silver solitaire to carry as a backup then explained why Energizer ultimates are a wise investment. He showed me how he could one hand operate both lights and spent the rest of the evening showing anybody who'd listen his shiney new Maglites. 
That was a proud flashaholic moment in my house.


----------



## peter yetman

That must have felt nice. Any time I give someone a light they just say "Thanks" and put it in their pocket without even turning it on.
P


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you finally get time to lube your threads and it gives you a physical sensation of relief.


----------



## Mattflash

When you can’t buy just one Acebeam W30, you need at least 3 as their being discontinued and you may never see them again.


----------



## Mr. LED

Only 3? I have 5 discontinued Zebralight SC32w


----------



## Mattflash

Mr. LED said:


> Only 3? I have 5 discontinued Zebralight SC32w


Damn I feel for you brother, I’m glad you can open up and share this, I’ve had to think my purchases are an act of insanity on my part.


----------



## Mr. LED

Yeah we’re all crazy, but at least we support each other, I can tell you guys but can’t tell my wife


----------



## Burgess

When you notice book covers
featuring a Flashlight . . . .

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SQXWMCR/?tag=cpf0b6-20



_


----------



## Burgess

another one . . . .


----------



## lightknot

When you notice that all TV flashlights are ridiculously bright. A “Hallmark Christmas” made for TV movie was on in our house and a boy had a $1.99 WalMart flashlight with the power of a Polarion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven

When every film or series you watch, there is a torch being used, you get asked "so what torch is that then?" without fail!!!!!

Worst bit is, there is quite a bit of pressure to actually know and answer, imagine a flashaholic replying "erm not sure"................:fail:


----------



## Sambob

You know your a flashaholic when your newest light will cancel out the flash from a nuclear detonation and ships with welders googles


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Ive been reading Hardy Boys with my son. I love that a flashlight is a regular part of the story.


----------



## lightknot




----------



## lightknot




----------



## Hugh Johnson

I know I’m a flashaholic because I’ve read both of those Hardy Boys books this year and noticed the lights.


----------



## Burgess

Gee . . . . .

Just checked Amazon,
and the Current version of those 
Hardy Boys books have Updated covers
which are MUCH less interesting !
< sigh >


----------



## kj2




----------



## richbuff

kj2 said:


> youtube.om/watch?v=f2RzgyvgjBM


Thanks! I got a nice mood boost from that. 

The folks at my neighborhood meeting hall help me celebrate this holiday every night of the year, bigtime!


----------



## Modernflame

When you neglect to replace the burned out light bulb in the refrigerator despite six months of spousal nagging because a dark fridge is no problem for you.


----------



## Stefano

When you understand that you need a new and bigger house because in the current one because of flashlights, chargers and batteries you can no longer move


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Modernflame said:


> When you neglect to replace the burned out light bulb in the refrigerator despite six months of spousal nagging because a dark fridge is no problem for you.



Or when your light bulbs in your house never seem to burn out because you hardly use them.


----------



## dan05gt

When for Christmas your kids make you a shirt that says "Flashlight Expert" with an image of a flashlight on it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When your mom makes you a T-Shirt.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

dan05gt said:


> When for Christmas your kids make you a shirt that says "Flashlight Expert" with an image of a flashlight on it.



Yours sounds way cooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## dan05gt

Sounds like we are both Flashaholics:thumbsup:


----------



## Hugh Johnson

When you particularly notice the excellent layout and tint of the dimmable lighting fixtures in the lunchroom renovation at the office. Then you’re disappointed because they have visible pwm.


----------



## blah9

When you welcome your future brother-in-law to the family by sending him a flashlight over the holidays. And then when you finally meet him in person you bring your favorite lights to show him after hearing that he really enjoys the light you bought him.


----------



## BattleBrat

You know you’re a flashaholic when you use a flashlight to look for a flashlight to do a task the one you’re using could perform *laughs*


----------



## Stefano

When you buy a flashlight and try it in a room or outside (even if it is not dark) you understand instantly if it has the promised power or not .. and later you find confirmation with the tool.


----------



## LGT

When you’re using a flashlight to find a flashlight that may have fallen into a dark recess, under a bureau, bed, or car seat.


----------



## Poppy

LGT said:


> When you’re using a flashlight to find a flashlight that may have fallen into a dark recess, under a bureau, bed, or car seat.


lol... thanks for the laugh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Modernflame

Yep. Dropped a flashlight in a dark hallway just a little while ago. Sure I could have done what muggles do and grope around blindly for the light switch on the wall, but that's not how I roll. I just used the other flashlight in my pocket to find the first one I dropped.


----------



## akula88

... or when you argue how to properly pronounce the word 'Bezel'...


----------



## peter yetman

No argument. Everyone knows it's Beee-zel.
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> No argument. Everyone knows it's Beee-zel.
> P



Especially if made of aloo-min-EE-um


----------



## peter yetman

Haha, very good.
P


----------



## AMD64Blondie

The first thing you do..right after getting your new Zebralight SC700d,is flip it on in full 3000-lumen glory and dumbly look right at it.

Didn't realize it would be so much brighter than my 1400-lumen SC64w.


----------



## jamesmtl514

When you convince your coworkers to buy a good flashlight. 219 MDC just bought by my colleague. I'm kinda jealous. That's a kick-*** first light. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia

When you spend over £50 in an afternoon on assorted broken flashlights and bits, in the hopes you can make something good out of them, not even realising you could buy a decent brand new one for that much! (true story)


----------



## bykfixer

^^ true flashaholic there


----------



## richbuff

bykfixer said:


> ^^ true flashaholic there


I agree. I look up to and admire people who rescue broken, not so decent brand flashlights and make them work again and/or better. :twothumbs


----------



## Stefano

When you go into a home goods store to buy a cheap nail clipper and the shop assistants ask you if you want to buy another portable refrigerator...
Then they say to me: "since you have bought so many of them, we asked ourselves what job she does, we hypothesized that she carries organs for work"
It made me laugh at their surprised faces when I explained to them that I don't transport any medical organs but I use the fridges to keep flashlights, batteries and chargers in them. 

I started years ago and now I have 17 of these fridges in the house (I try to organize the content into categories and put labels outside but lately I have been a little confused, they should be emptied and rearranged)


----------



## Monocrom

Hey, that's a great idea! :twothumbs


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

When you buy a new bike because your old one can't fit the headlight you bought for it.


----------



## bykfixer

You name a pet after a flashlight. 





Meet Maggie the Mag-Lite head parakeet. 
He is a peach front conure that Mrs Fixer rescued. Somebody inherited the bird and dropped him off at a pet store only saying "he's 15 and hates women". So I got to name him. 

It was between PK, head light or Mag-Lite head. I chose Maggie because PK don't do warm beams, head lamp just sounded weird and an old incan minimag with near dead batteries puts out as much orange light as old Maggie.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> You name a pet after a flashlight



. Yeah, you're clearly infected with it man - but I gotta love it!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

They say maglites are for the birds.......


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> You name a pet after a flashlight...........head lamp just sounded weird ..........



That reminded me that Zappa called one of kids Moon Unit, nothing wierd about Head Lamp.
P


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Your coworkers ask you where you got your headlight so they can get one, and they try to order it online only to find out you got yours in the first batch made, and the next time the light will be in stock is at least a month later.


----------



## vadimax

Every time you see a nice flashlight you don't possess yet there is an invisible internal fight happening...


----------



## aginthelaw

When one of each just won’t do...you get one in each tint




it’s a good thing I stopped having kids. Hey! Emisar! Stop messing with your sister manker and help prometheus with his homework


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

aginthelaw said:


> View attachment 12926



Invalid attachment


----------



## adamlau

When you start purchasing lights for yourself under the guise of anniversary/birthday/X-mas gifts for your family:
_Hey, dad...You remember that Prometheus Alpha Titanium Blue Label I got you last X-mas? I need to borrow it for a week. Thanks! _


----------



## aginthelaw

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Invalid attachment



It was working yesterday


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When you pass up buying a Nitecore TM28,simply because it's only available in cool white tint.

(The light otherwise seems awesome...but my Olight S1R II and my 2 Zebralights- SC64w and SC700d- have spoiled me with their neutral tint.)


----------



## gurdygurds

When you start a thread about being content with the lights you have and then immediately start looking at other lights and thinking about what you can sell to afford getting them.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

When you use an l.e.d. flashlight to start a fire (yes, it worked).


----------



## greenpondmike

When your flashlight is bright enough to drive by and you cut off your car's headlights and actually do it.
When talking to your wife, you refer to your flashlight collection as "our babies". 
When you get depressed because you were put on dayshift and you don't get enough dark time to play with your flashlights anymore.


----------



## greenpondmike

When you kinda make friends with an officer by getting on the subject of flashlights and he shows you his flashlight and you show him yours and then invite him to CPF.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

greenpondmike said:


> When you get depressed because you were put on dayshift and you don't get enough dark time to play with your flashlights anymore.



Try working on the lighting crew of a company of electricians. You get all the dark time you want to play with your lights, day or night. Worked for me.


----------



## greenpondmike

At this time I work for a security company- just about perfect for nighttime usage, but not daytime- can't even show off what they can do.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my ML25 to look inside a pipe last week mike. It was bright out and the pipe was dark so the thrower beam was perfect. 

Believe me, you'll find uses and your coworkers will no longer ask "why do you carry a flashlight in daytime?" but will ask "hey mike, do you have your flashlight handy?"


----------



## greenpondmike

That'd be cool if they did bykfixer. I mainly sit at the front gate and make sure the truck drivers wear their masks on the property- I guess you can say I'm mask security. Most of the time they leave the place at 4pm and I have to lock the gates and then go and sit at the other part near the tracks till my relief comes. Really it's kinda boring.
I kill time on here and listening to youtube podcasts. If I wait too late in the day to check my oil I pull out a flashlight or check the water in my radiator.


----------



## aznsx

You're putting up some Christmas lights around the house, and your wife/SO/partner says: 'Honey we need to pick up some more lights this year - we're gonna come up short'. The next day when a box shows up from Acme Flashlight Co. with 5 new lights in it and you're caught, all you have time to say is: 'But honey, your _said_' .... before she picks one up and hits you with it.


----------



## bykfixer

Nice!!


----------



## badmotorfinger

You decide you need a new charger because you only have 5.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

... you get some extra money and have a "sudden" interest in getting a new light.


----------



## LogansRun

... you take a hiatus from CPF, try to log back in only to realize your User Name has been disabled, setup a new User Name and promptly add about 15-20 new flashlights, 5 new battery chargers and about dozen new li-ion batteries to your collection. :wave:


----------



## bykfixer

When you see on tv your government is talking about sending checks to everybody and you wonder what flashlight(s) you'll buy with the dough.


----------



## adamlau

...you gift return everything that was gifted to you from Amazon in order to have enough credit to buy a new torch and torch related accessories


----------



## Katherine Alicia

When as a woman your love of flashlights is greater than your fear of being on a large forum populated by 99% guys


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Katherine Alicia said:


> When as a woman your love of flashlights is greater than your fear of being on a large forum populated by 99% guys


Women don't need to go to dating sites, just get a love for flashlights and come here instead


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Katherine Alicia said:


> When as a woman your love of flashlights is greater than your fear of being on a large forum populated by 99% guys



Oh come on, our Y chromosomes are not radioactive! At least last I checked I wasn't, my Geiger counter mysteriously broke last week  May need more torches for shielding purposes, yes, that's why.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I realise that Now, but at the time it was quite a leap for me, esp after having several bad (downright hostile) experiences in a few other male dominated areas (electronics design and retro-computing) on the interwebs. It`s seems Flashaholics are much much nicer breed of people in general


----------



## bykfixer

This site in general is chill, regardless of gender. 
Some "co-ed" forums I've been a member of have squabbling galore. It's more about the ability to keep things orderly than male or female. Some people will argue with a tree stump. Especially those key board warrior types.


----------



## knucklegary

I heard the infamous "Toymaker" is a gal from SF


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

knucklegary said:


> I heard the infamous "Toymaker" is a gal from SF


Aye, that she is. Then again she is not known for being a woman, but rather for her crackerjack firmware programming skills. 



bykfixer said:


> Some people will argue with a tree stump.


I'm sure it is a splintering back-and-forth.


----------



## parang

...You are secretly hoping for the extinction of the Sun.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Most of your "watched" items on Ebay are flashlight related.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Recently I realized I’m becoming something of a flashaholic when I buy lights that I don’t need just for fun and then carry 3 or 4 lights on me just so I can try them out at work and such.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Megalamuffin said:


> Recently I realized I’m becoming something of a flashaholic when I buy lights that I don’t need just for fun and then carry 3 or 4 lights on me just so I can try them out at work and such.


I think you are already one as you have all the symptoms of one.
1) carrying more than 1 light on you, non flashaholics these days don't hardly carry any lights with their phone light app.
2) buying lights for fun, non flashaholics buy other things for fun instead of lights and typically don't even have enough good lights to suffice.
3) carrying around more lights than needed to try them out everywhere is another symptom you are hooked
4) another symptom is posting in this thread LOL


----------



## bykfixer

When you volunteer for night shift so you can play "halt! who goes there?" all night.


----------



## Modernflame

You know you're a flashaholic when you identify features you dislike, but after buying flashlights that meet your criteria, you secretly like the lights that you officially didn't like. Maybe all flashlights need love?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> When you volunteer for night shift so you can play "halt! who goes there?" all night.



Don't forget the last sentence. "FRIEND OR FOE!?"


----------



## Lynx_Arc

When you have a hard time getting rid of any flashlight you have even if it doesn't work or you haven't used it for 20 years and it is a crummy 5mm light that you could replace for 99 cents with a better one. 
Also when you have flashlights everywhere around you dozens of them even though you only normally use about 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## orbital

+

When you have three or four Li-ion batteries for every light you own,
_so,_ a couple dozen lights or more.


holy battery investment


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Don't forget the last sentence. "FRIEND OR FOE!?"



That's presuming you care……






I don't. lol


----------



## Yates

You know you're raising a flashaholic family when your kid inserts batteries the wrong way in a Mini Maglite, and proceeds to reverse the bulb so the lights works.

:twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie

When a Zebralight H600d accidently drops in your Amazon shopping cart.

"Oops, did I do that"?


----------



## Megalamuffin

When you buy an incan surefire 6p out of curiosity to see what the legendary 6p is like in it’s original form, and then so you can upgrade it, all just for fun.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Megalamuffin said:


> When you buy an incan surefire 6p out of curiosity to see what the legendary 6p is like in it’s original form, and then so you can upgrade it, all just for fun.




OMG! I so did that! yesterday! :wow: LOL


----------



## Megalamuffin

Katherine Alicia said:


> OMG! I so did that! yesterday! :wow: LOL



Bought mine yesterday too, small world!

Now to decide what drop in to get...


----------



## Katherine Alicia

When you`re browsing music equipment and keep seeing flashlights every now and then, and when you have a closer look it`s just another microphone. This has caught me out a few times.


----------



## funzel

... you find an 8 years old Malkoff M61L (175 lumen) drop-in in a drawer, google its specs, read 6 to 9 volts and head to ebay for a Surefire C3 BK Centurion.

WOW there is a Z59 clicky tailcap rolling around too.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ yup you're a flashaholic alright. 
Good bump.


----------



## Stefano

When you walk around the house with a headlamp on moonlight level and you swear because you open the refrigerator and the interior light makes you lose your night vision..


----------



## bykfixer

Good bump!!


----------



## raggie33

when you do tricks for flashlights!!!! magic tricks


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

When you catch yourself being more jealous of your flashlight than of your car.


----------



## Megalamuffin

When you have 5 flashlights and a headlamp in your vehicle, plus batteries.


----------



## bykfixer

When you are in a meeting and wow the room when explaining why a proposed street light does not have enough candela. One guys says "but it's 27,000 lumens"....
The boss rolls eyes and says "he's a flashlight junkie, don't bother arguing" lol


----------



## tech25

When you buy flashlights for nostalgia.


----------



## Unicorn

Let's go back a ways.... 2004 ish... when you're posting from Saudi Arabia while being a glorified security guard... I mean force protection.

Or someone who I haven't seen here in a while... while he was a civilian contract employee in Scania in Iraq. He also set up a small radio station for them.


----------



## blah9

When you can't stand the new street lights in your town because they are an angry blue tint. Why did they install those?!


----------



## knucklegary

When you're buying, bags of, back-up o-rings for every flashlight you own, because you never know when you'll need a spare


----------



## Mister Ed

You are trying to find an excuse to upgrade your perfectly functioning nightstand light after browsing the classifieds here.


----------



## orbital

+

When you're not entirely sure how many you have.


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> When you're not entirely sure how many you have.


Guilty.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

When you see the price of something and unironically think how many torches you could buy for that amount of money.


----------



## bykfixer

When you buy a 704 lumen flashlight and add an ultra clear glass lens hoping to get 706 instead. 👍

Edit





704 lumens





706 lumens.
Yup definitely worth the extra $10.


----------



## Ishango

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 31970
> 
> 706 lumens.
> Yup definitely worth the extra $10.


This picture really made me think of the Mr. Bean opening theme 

Really worth the $10. Which light is it?


----------



## bykfixer

Ishango said:


> Really worth the $10. Which light is it?


A 3c Maglite that states 705 lumens. I added a glass lens to the cart during their Labor Day sale. Worth it to me if for no other reason the superior scratch resistance versus the stock lens.

Truthfully it's the same picture twice with the glass lens installed. But I'm guessing flashaholics were looking for those 2 lumens in the second photo.


----------



## Stefano

orbital said:


> +
> 
> When you're not entirely sure how many you have.


When to find out if you have a flashlight or not, look in your e-mail first than look for it in the containers.

(I'm trying to figure out if I've ever bought a Zebralight H52w and a SC52w and I'm looking in the 2014 mail)


----------



## 3_gun

When you buy 3 off a board member that includes 1 you already own; just because you have a bit of cash to try something new & you want to see if the same light from different sources really have the same performance


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

When you ask a family member or friend what they want as a gift for a birthday, Christmas, etc. and the answer is unanimously, “anything other than flashlights and batteries”.


----------



## Monocrom

When you do gear reviews on your YouTube channel, and you *know *you'll never run out of new content; simply because you have practically an endless pit of flashlights you still haven't reviewed yet. 

(I might run out of content in about 2 decades.) 😆


----------



## mikekoz

When you cannot afford food, rent, mortgage, clothing, and pay your bills, but still order lights from Amazon!!


----------



## scalpel_ninja

When you see a light for sale and then a little voice says you’ve owned that light before. Then you check your sales/email/shipment archives and realize you’ve owned it twice before, modified them, and sold them. You go back to the sale page, thinking if it might be different this time, maybe a different modification? Some time has passed since the last ownership and maybe life’s needs have become better suited to it now? Or— Oh! one of your own sales went though, so there’s extra cash and you buy the light for a third time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When you calculate how many hours you'll need to work to pay for a new light. 

Or, when it's a new offering from Foursevens so you don't care how many hours you'll have to work to purchase it.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When you calculate how many hours you'll need to work to pay for a new light.
> 
> Or, when it's a new offering from Foursevens so you don't care how many hours you'll have to work to purchase it.


Just need a 2nd job. No worries. 👨‍🏭


----------



## Sabrewulf

When your flashlight has its own flashlight.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Sabrewulf said:


> When your flashlight has its own flashlight.


Does a Coleman Quad lantern count? It has four separate detachable light panels to each use as flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

The bulb on your 1950's 1aa flashlight blows so instead of using one of your other 15 or so other vintage 1aa flashlights, you go find a box of random bulbs in the spare room and replace the bulb. 

Now in that random box of bulbs was only 1 #112 bulb left and you know you have a bunch of vintge #112 bulbs somewhere, but where? 

The beam of the modern #112 bulb looks like it has a question mark in the center and that just won't do so you go online and discover you have some cash back bonus $ so you buy 20 more #112 bulbs just in case you don't find the who knows how many you already have you just don't know where they are at the moment.


----------



## bykfixer

When you see at least two flashlights in the Star Trek TNG video menu


----------



## knucklegary

By the shape of tailcaps they look like Kel-lite B-Lites


----------



## ampdude

Your boss gives everyone flashlights for Christmas and you're the only one excited by it.


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> By the shape of tailcaps they look like Kel-lite B-Lites


I had to chuckle at this.
Not only did you see the lights, you could name a specific model.

I remember when I first came here, about the only brand I knew was Maglite. I was stunned by how many people recognized and spoke of models by their four letter names, not even mentioning the manufacturer's name.

TK35, TN11, TN30, S2+, E01, TK22 still rocks ;-)


----------



## bykfixer

But how many people still here remember where "TK 22 still rocks ;-)" came from?

Spoiler: Woods Walker (RIP) sig line





A 2D B-Lite





A 2D Maglite with B-Lite tailcap lego.
Leather holster guru John Bianchi hired Don Keller to design some flashlights. Don hired Tony Maglica to build them, hence the early Maglite and B-Lite ability to lego.

I still rib newbs sometimes when they post having a BB6 or HK49 or what-have-you. It's meant in fun but then again after all these years here I don't know what a brand a BB6 because I may want one and when I type BB6 in my search engine I see Honda cars, not flashlights...


----------

